# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  kako ste popravili spermiograme..

## martamaric

ako ima među nama curki čijom su voljom i upornošću mužići popravili spermiogramčić neka se jave i napišu kako su to postigli...

----------


## emanuel

MM je prestao pusiti i koristio je piskavicu u periodu od 3 mjeseca. Uz to je pio i C vitamin, Zink,Selen.
Spermiogram mu se popravio sa oligoasthenozoospermie na normospermiu.

kako je sada stanje ne znam ali morat cemo opet poceti sa svim tim preparatima.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Vitamin E,vitaseng,piskavica,aloa vera,selen,multi maca...MM je sve to pio jedan period i desila nam se uz ciljane odnose trudnoća no bebica se nije razvijala pa sam završila na kiretaži,ali ostala sam trudna prirodnim putem i svi liječnici tvrde da je to super;ako sam jednom ponovo ću kažu oni.

----------


## bibi

Tako je Mijice, bravooooo  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## odra

Maca potent, selen, cink, L-arginine i acetil-L- carnitine, piskavica, multivitamini, smanjeno pušenje (tu i tamo pokoja cigareta, nije se uspio sasvim odreći), samo bokserice. Imao je astheno-, pa mu se pokretljivost prilično povećala nakon jedno 2 mjeseca terapije.

----------


## martamaric

što je to maca potent i vitaseng..nemam pojma..da li postoji neki proizvod koji bi ujedinjavao sve te vitamine, minerale..da ne maltretiram mužića sa šakama tableta :?

----------


## MIJA 32

Mislim da ne!
Nije ni ovo komplicirano;uzme i proguta!

----------


## Zorica

Moj muz je uz pomoc dijete koju mu je prepisala jedna zena popravio spermgram sa najvisih 500 000 i 10%, pokretnih na 27 000 000 i 40% pokretnih.To nije klasicna dijeta vec gladovanje u cilju ciscenja organizma.   :Saint:

----------


## Vlatka

Homeopatija i većina ovoga što su ti cure napisale. Ostala prirodno trudna a dijagnoza oligoastenotetrazoospermia   :Wink:  (a nisam obilazila susjede   :Grin:  ).

----------


## martamaric

Cure,hvala divne ste..A ja mislila da nema nade popravljanja spermiograma jer nam tako rekli urolozi..

----------


## MIJA 32

Ma oni ti uglavnom odmahuju glavom na teorije različitih vitamin. pripravaka.
Na zadnjem UZV na Sv.Duhu nije radio nijedan aparat pa su me poslali na odjel za humanu reprod. i pogledao me dr Bauman ,no bila je tamo i biologica i kad su skužili da sam prirodno ostala trudna nakon 5 neuspješnih IVF-a ona me pitala što je MM pio?
Ja sam rekla nek me pita što nije  i nabrojala hrpu preparata,a ona je rekla vidite da pomaže.
Ja vjerujem da pomaže,da može poboljšati,nemoj očekivati čudo;no i najmanje poboljšanje je super.
Uostalom ništa od tih preparata neće škoditi TM,pa zašto onda ne probati!?

----------


## martamaric

Mom mužu su na W rekli da uglavnom nema pomoći ali da može piti vitamine..Meni je bilo očajno kad sam od svih tih silnih liječnika skužila kako tome nema pomoći, jedino preostaje umjetna..Ok mi je umjetna, ali voljela bi ipak prirodno ako se ikako da..Ako ne..idemo dalje..I onda skužim da je na forumu puno cura koje su dobile prirodno bebicu,a mužići imali iste dijagnoze kao i moj..I zato sam neizmjerno sretna..
Puse svima na trudu da odgovarate..

----------


## Tone

MM je bio kod travara i pio čajeve 4 mjeseca redovito (neznam koja mješavina) i popravio spermiogram sa 11 mil. i 38% pokr. na 15 mil. i 58% pokr.

----------


## wewa

mi se ne mozemo zasad pohvaliti nekim strasnim poboljsanjem, sa 7mil. spali smo na 3mil, ali su progresivno pokretni porasli sa 10% na 30% i to zahvaljujuci Maci Potent.

medjutim, ponovila bih ono sto sam saznala na Rodi, a to je da procesi na zubima mogu bitno pokvariti nalaz. MM je jucer izvadio zub koji je dva ili tri puta buknuo (znate muske i zubare  :Rolling Eyes:  ), pa sad cekamo poboljsanje...

----------


## martamaric

ja sam čula da i metalne plombe mogu pogoršati nalaze..kod žena se ti metali navodno akumuliraju u maternici i jajnicima, pa rade probleme a kod muškaraca dolazi do abnormalnosti spermiograma..

----------


## martamaric

Tone, nabavi nam recept od te čajne mješavine..Mnogima bi vjerojatno dobro došao kad imate tako dobar rezultat..Jeste mjenjali i prehranu..To kažu da je jako bitno..ah..

----------


## Zvrk

Evo. čisti L-karnitin natašte 400 mg, cink 6,75 mg, C vitamin u dvije doze po 150-200 mg (to se tako mora), E vit. oko 200 mg (veća količina, nema znanstv. podataka je li potrebno tako puno), Selen 0,04 mg, brusnica jedna kapsula jer je dugo imao koke u grlu - za svaki slučaj, 1 tbl. b-compleksa (Krka) - tako 2 mjeseca svaki dan! Prije toga tri mjeseca ujutro čaj od kadulje, po podne čaj od zdravca, navečer od matičnjaka, ponekad propolis i matična mliječ.

Čekali smo da prođe spermatogeneza (60-90 dana) i još sam mislila ubacit mu neke homeopatske pripravke, kad ono danas: Normoospermia!

Nije bilo lako, al smo naučili plivat!

----------


## Vema

off topic, sorry, ali moram!
Zvrk, čestitam! 
Čestitam 100 puta, vaš današnji uspjeh je naša druga najveća životna želja! sada bi trebalo ići lako, držim vam palčeve, kao i svima kojima je cilj postići vaš uspjeh   :Love:

----------


## martamaric

Zvrk,pa to je super rezultat..nemam riječi..

Krasne su to vijesti..Upornost je čini mi se najvažnija..Moram izdresirati mužića..Najgore mi je što on ima averziju prema tabletama i muka mu je piti puno tableta..da bar postoji jedna koja to objedinjava..Morat ću nešto smisliti..Pusa curke..Jako ste me iznenadile ugoooodno i dale toliko vrijednih informacija.Hvala vam...

----------


## jase

Piskavca, C-vitamin, Zn, L-carnitin, ne znam je li do toga, ali se nalaz sa oligoastenozoospermia III popravljao na astenozoospermiu i normozoospermiu. Još nažalost nema trudnoće, ali svaki pomak je dobar znak

----------


## bibi

Super za sve muzeke koji su napokon dobili normozoospermiu. Zvrk zanima me samo koja mu je dijagnoza bila prije i jel isao na kakvu operaciju??
Puse  :Love:

----------


## Zvrk

MM je imao tešku varikokelu jednostranu (temp. testisa 37 C!) pa su se čudili da mu je uopće očuvana ikakva pokretljivost - nalaz varirao - oligosp. i astheno. ( od 0,8 % pokretnih do 13%), ali se nakon op. nije ništa popravilo nekoliko godina (max 24% pokretnih, progres. samo do 10%). Izgleda da su mu svi spermići bili iz ovog drugog t. 
On nije nikada bio lud za tabletama. Malo počne, pa prekine. Inače, mi pijemo dosta čajeva raznih i inače jer volimo, ali to je drugo kad moraš...
Problem je s multivitaminima jer nečeg ima previše, a nečeg premalo pa je teško skombinirat. N pr. svugdje je C vit., ali nigdje ne piše da se C mora uvodit u par ''obroka'' jer se ne može apsorbirati drukčije, a i ne smije se naglo prestati uzimati (ah, te reklame), potom Zn ima premalo, folna kiselina ne štima uz E i td, pa je bolje sve podijeliti...
Da ga vidite sad! Imamo kutijicu od herbalifea s pregradicama i kad ide radit lijepo me pita - što da uzmem prvo?
A prije je govorio da ga maltretiram... 
Možda se uplašio jer sam mu zaprijetila injekcijama Nysexan-a ako ovo neće!  :Laughing:

----------


## sky

U pauzi do slijedece stimulacije i mi cemo poraditi na spermiogramu. Do sada nismo (osim multivitamina) jer jednostavno nismo znali sto uzeti od toliko toga. Sad cemo po receptu dr. Zvrk   :Wink:  Zvrk, zanima me jeste li sami zakljucili sto bi i u kojim kolicinama trebalo uzimati, ili ste isli na ono mjerenje vitamina i minerala u organizmu (rade ga u Twinlabu)? Pitam jer doktori cesto govore da se s tim nije bas igrati, odnosno da prevelike doze mogu biti cak i stetnije nego nedostatak.

Hvala curke!

----------


## GOGA

Sky
prvi put čujem za mjerenje vitamina i minerala u tijelu. Daj molim te reci nešto više o tome svima nama (a meni usmeno, kad se vidimo - znaš da ja uvijek imam milion detalja za priupitat)
Pusa
 :Heart:

----------


## Tone

Martamaric, Čajnu mješavinu nažalost ne mogu nabaviti jer je to individualni recept prema nalazima MM. Treba ići na prethodno savjetovalište kod travara (mislim da ne smijem reklamirati njegovo ime, ako neko želi poslat ću ga na PP) ili mu poslati nalaze putem faxa.

Što se tiče prehrane, ja sam prešla na makrobiotiku iz puno razloga i funkcionira, a MM ne potpuno, ali je dosta promjenio i redovito pije zelenu algu Spirulinu.

----------


## sky

Jednom sam slucajno naletjela u ljekarnu kad je Twinlab imao akciju mjerenja vit i min, i saznala da negdje u njihovoj centrali u gradu to rade redovno. Dakle, imaju neki aparatic sa skalom i na njega prikljuceno nesto kao metalna olovka kojom ti pritiscu razne tocke na tijelu. Svaka tocka pokazuje nivo odr. vit ili minerala na skali. Onda ti kazu cega ti nedostaje, i naravno uvale hrpu njihovih proizvoda (meni je nedostajalo otprilike pola od svih vitamina i minerala s liste, pa jos enzimi...). Eto, zgodno zvuci, strah me samo da iz komercijalnih razloga ne "uvaljuju" bez veze, i sto stvarno treba, i sto ne treba.

----------


## riba

budući da u zadnje vijeme puno gledam TV uspjela sam baš jučer u emisiji "govorim o zdravlju" uhvatiti temu o pretjeranom uzimanju vitamina, minerala i ostalih preparata koje si mi "obični smrtnici" samostalno ordiniramo...naime stručnjaci su spominjali da mnogo preparata ne ide zajedno s nekom hranom ili jedni lijekovi s drugima, tim više ako možda neko ima i neku "prikrivenu bolest" za koju niti nije svjestan - mogu ispasti katastrofalne posljedice...

curama koje stvarno "šopaju" svoje bolje polovice svime i svačime preporučujem ipak savjet nutricionista koji znaju što ide s čim, da ne bi ispali neki problemi za koje niti ne znaš da bi mogli ispasti...

----------


## wewa

ma jasno, ali jedno su "obicni smrtnici", a drugo nasi muzevi s katastrofom od nalaza.
a ljekari/urolozi ionako ne vjeruju u moc suplemenata, tako da to nema ko preporuciti, sve sto se tice potpomognute covjek ionako mora svojim snagama...

a na kraju kad se nalaz popravi, svi kazu vidis kako se moze...  :Kiss:

----------

postoje kapsule Fertility Blend i dosta se uspješno spermiogram popravlja već nakon 3 mjeseca!Samo šta je problem ih nabaviti.Otiđi na www.fertilityblend.com!Sretno!

----------

Marta imaš pp!Sretno!

----------


## Zvrk

Imam knjigu ''Vitamini i minerali - istine i predrasude'' (Medić-Šarić, Buhač, Brodomante) s podacima o WHO dozama, potom istraživanja, popis referenci znanstvenika koji te vodi dalje ... Nikad ne bih nešto isprobavala na varijantu rekla-kazala. Zato i ove doze Zn od 25 mg 3*dn koje neki preporučuju mogu biti štetne...pogotovu jer Zn ''troši'' bakar pa kasnije može doći do nedostatka bakra.... ako jedeš hranu bogatu vit. E, onda ti ne uzimaj dodatno i tbl...
Slažem se da treba paziti. Treba znati što ima u pojedinom preparatu, je li on čist ili ne, što još sadrži.... MM nije uzimao ništa više od dozvoljenih-preporučenih WHO doza dnevno.
Za l-karnitin je objavljeno dosta zn. radova, dok za l-arginin nisam našla ništa do TL reklame. I tako redom...
Mi smo radili 2 nalaza s razmakom od 10 dana (različiti labosi), ali bi u pravilu trebalo ponoviti par puta da budeš ziher. I raditi pauze, naravno.

Samo da još nađem kako napraviti bebu...

----------


## Mala01

Kad smo vec kod nutricionista, da li netko mozda zna nekoga kome se moze obratiti po tom pitanju? Mislim, ima li uopce specijalista koji se bave bas time, da mozes doci do njih i da ti onda oni naprave "koktel" tabletica koje treba popiti s obzirom na dijagnozu koju imas?

----------


## nevena

vidim da neke cure kazu da su im muzevi uzimali homeopatske pripravke za poboljsanje spermiograma pa me zanima koje?

----------


## bbarbara

Nama je isto dr. rekao da minerali i vitamini utječu na stvar "samo u glavi", ali kod MM se stanje dosta popravilo. Svako jutro uzima svježi sok od naranče, ili naranče i limuna, ili mrkve, a zatim Omega 3, l-carnitine, l-arginine, cink, selen, ginko, E vitamin, koenzim Q10. Mislim da je to, to!

Inače dijagnoza je oligospermija.

----------


## tanja14

mm ima dg  teska oligoasthenozoospermia, i u zadnja 3 mjeseca ozimao je immune protectors koji sadrze (vit a,vit c,vit e,riboflavin,niacin,vit b6,folna kiselina,biotin,cink,selen,bakar,mangan,l-glutation,koenzim q10, ) i uz to je uzimao l-catnitin i jos neke vit zelenih biljaka,noni a poslije je umjesto tih vit zelenih biljaka uzimao l-arginin...
ja se nadam da je spermiogram nesto bolji, jos nismo stigli napraviti nalaz.
ali imali smo u medjuvremenu jedan icsi koji nazalost nije urodio plodom , ali je barem dr. bio jako zadovoljan kvalitetom oplodjenih stanica....mozda su ovi preparati ipak nesto djelovali a mozda, s tim sto sam i ja uzimala dosta toga...

----------


## uporna

Sky, što se tiče mjerenja vitamina i minerala u Twinlabu bila ja prošli tjedan i svega imam dovoljno. Sama žena jer rekla da mi nema što za preporučiti. Mogla je jer nigdje na nalazu ne  pišu referentne vrijednosti pa ja i nebih znala da li nečeg imam previše ili premalo. 
Mislim da su pošteni jer preveliki unos određenog minerala ili vitamina može biti jednako štetno kao i premalo.
Naravno da je žena pitala što uzimam jer da očigledno djeluje. Još jedino da muža pošaljem na spermiogram. Nikako da stigne otići.

----------


## nevena

uporna, daj mi molim te napisi adresu i broj telefona i radno vrijeme za to mjerenje vitamina u twinlabu. koliko kosta to i kako se to radi?

htjela bi poslat muza, jer dosta ga sopam svim vitaminima pa me malo strah

puno hvala

----------


## Sanja79

Da ponovo ozivim ovu staru temu. MM ima dijagnozu azoospermia, pa me zanima da li ima iko ko je uspio od te dijagnoze da poboljsa situaciju na barem asthenozoospemiu, jer ako se ovako nastavi sanse za mog   :Saint:   su jednake 0. 
I molim cure iz BiH da mi jave gdje su kupovale piskavicu...

----------


## wewa

> Da ponovo ozivim ovu staru temu. MM ima dijagnozu azoospermia, pa me zanima da li ima iko ko je uspio od te dijagnoze da poboljsa situaciju na barem asthenozoospemiu, jer ako se ovako nastavi sanse za mog    su jednake 0. 
> I molim cure iz BiH da mi jave gdje su kupovale piskavicu...


ja je nisam ni trazila, pa ne znam ni ima li je.
ali savjetujem da potrazite kakvog homeopata ili bioenergicara, cujem da posebno ovi drugi imaju usojeha kod azoospoermije!

a potrazi i u starim temama travara iz Sl. Broda  :Wink:

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala wewa na savjetu, probacemo i homeopatiju i bioenergiju, ali sam cula za piskavicu ovdje na forumu pa bih htjela isprobati...
Jucer sam kupila l-carnitin, i macu potent, pa reko' nece skoditi da jos piskavicu ukljucimo...

----------


## Metvica

sanja,
baci oko na ovo http://beta.alianna.net/forum/viewto...ighlight=#5441  :Kiss:  
cura čiji muž nije imao nijednog jedinoga u više pretraga, spremali se u prag na donaciju, da bi ih ipak našli *nekoliko*  i od tog pokušaja danas je trudna!
i vama želim isto   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Jooj, i ja se nadam isto. Kad se vratimo s godisnjeg, on mora ponoviti nalaz i stvarno se nadam da ce biti bar nekoliko (jer ih nije bilo niti jedan) a ja cu sve pripremiti (sebe, jelte) za sto god bude bilo potrebno... Joooj!
Ovo mi daje nadu, hvala ti *metvice*...   :Love:

----------


## wewa

> Jooj, i ja se nadam isto. Kad se vratimo s godisnjeg, on mora ponoviti nalaz i stvarno se nadam da ce biti bar nekoliko (jer ih nije bilo niti jedan) a ja cu sve pripremiti (sebe, jelte) za sto god bude bilo potrebno... Joooj!
> Ovo mi daje nadu, hvala ti *metvice*...


Sanja, jel TM ikad isao na obimnije pretrage, sta kazu doktori, sta mu je uzrok stanja?

pitam jer je MM isao na pretrage u Split, bio je jako zadovoljan, pa ako ti treba info o privatnoj klinici na koju je isao, samo se javi!

i ugodan odmor vam zelim!

----------


## Sanja79

Nije nista definitivno niti detaljno ispitivao. Tek cemo to uraditi kad se vratimo s godisnjeg... Ovaj je urolog po preporuci, pa mislim da ce biti dobar... A ti meni svakako posalji na pp podatke o tom dr. Od viska glava ne boli-   :Kiss:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sandrij2

Mada sam već pisala o "našem" spermiogramu, evo još ću jednom. Nakon saznanja da ih je malo, a od njih malo 93% statična, a od onih 7% pokretnih tek pola progresivnih (dakle, došli smo do 3-4% upotrebljivih plivača), i nakon prvog šoka, uslijedila terapija:
1. prestanak pušenja ( tu i tamo 1-2-3 cigarete, ne svaki dan)
2. alga spirulina
3. kapi i čaj iz biljne apoteke (pili oboje)

Rezultat: Sljedeći ciklus, dakle cca mjesec dana od šokantne spoznaje, dobili smo dvije crtice. Na žalost, trudnoća je završila spontanim, ali ostaje činjenica da je neki plivač proplivao taj famozni put i oplodio g-đu jajnu stanicu. Dr. koji je očitavao spermiogram MM mi je bio na prvom ultrazvuku, uvjerio se i on u trudnoću, još jednom pogledao spermiogram, nasmijao se i rekao: Evo, još jedan dokaz da je jedan dovoljan.
Mi smo sad u fazi 3-mjesečne kontracepcije, a onda idemo u akciju. Nećemo raditi novi spermiogram. Jednostavno, želimo vjerovati da mi to možemo. (Za sad.)
Dakle, cure, jedan nalaz vas ne smije obeshrabriti, tek tada morate naoštriti zube i krenuti još žešće. Jedna izgubljena bitka ne znači da je izgubljen rat.

----------


## azaleica

bravo sandrij, takvu te volim, pravi si borac.Da borac - RATNIK!!!

----------


## lola24

Kod mog dragog nalaz je:teratozoospermia
dali netko ima iskustvo s takvom dijagnozom?Ide ponovno u VV na spermiogram a nalazi se čekaju navodno 3-4 tjedna  :shock: 
Dali je to normalno?U Petrovoj mu je bilo gotovo isti dan.
I molim vas što je to piskavica??
 :Love:

----------


## Mimek

Sandrij2 koje kapi i koji čaj ? i di se kupuje ta alga ?

----------


## Sanja79

*Lola*, piskavica je caj, mislim. Ispravite me ako grijesim.

----------


## fresia

Nešto više o piskavici na http://www.cro-web.com/zdravlje/index1.php3?newsid=188

Sretno!

----------


## Sanja79

Fresia imas pp.

----------


## Sandrij2

Citiram:
Alga spirulina najbogatiji je prirodni izvor proteina, 18 aminokiselina, beta karotena, vitamina E, gama linolenske kiseline, bio-keliranog željeza, prirodnih antioksidansa, klorofila, enzima i minerala. 
Pogodno je i za vegetarijance. Preporuča se uzimati do 6 tableta dnevno uz čašu vode. MM ih je pio 6 mjesec dana. Sad će opet početi. Inače bočica od 200 tableta košta cca 200kn.
O kapima i čaju ću slati na pp, ako nekome treba, da ne bi ispalo kakv reklamiranje. Inače, nakon još jednog ciklusa, počećemo oboje ponovo piti isto. Mi imamo razloga vjerovati u to.

----------


## petrić

Evo i mojeg iskustva, pa možda nekome pomogne. MM je po svim parametrima imao katastrofalan spermiogram. Prestao je pušiti, samoinicijativno bazirao prehranu na maslinama, ribicama, sokićima od rajčice i sl. ( što ne znači da je u potpunosti izbacio iz prehrane finu nezdravu papicu ), redovito pije multivitaminsko - mineralne tablete i astaksantin kompleks koji je ( barem prema reklamama ) čudo za spermatogenezu. Rezultat, zadnji je nalaz normozoospermia!  :D

----------


## Sanja79

Moze li na pp koje su to astaksantin kompleks tablete i gdje ih ima nabaviti, please...
Takodjer, sandrij, please, na pp o caju i kapima...

----------


## Mimek

Sandrij2 puno ti hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## martamaric

evo da i ja koja sam pokrenula ovaj topic kazem da se spermiogram zbilja da popraviti. Doktori na VV tvrdili su da je to nemoguce, ali mi se nismo predali.Po vasim naputcima pili smo homeopatiju i vitamine i nasa je bebica zaceta prirodnim putem. Stoga, ne gubite nadu, dajte sve od sebe, pribavite vitamine i rezultati nece izostati

----------


## Sanja79

Marta jos jednom cestitam i saljem ti   :Love:   i zelim skolsku trudnocu...
 :D

----------


## Sandrij2

*martamaric*, pridružujem se čestitkama...  :D 
(Zašto svaki put protrnem od sreće kad pročitam nešto ovako lijepo?)

----------


## Tia

@ martamaric  :D

----------


## Suzzy

*martamaric* čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

*martamarić*, možeš nam napisati što je točno koristio TM?

----------


## martamaric

sandrij, on je pio multivitamine, mega dozu l carnitin, acetyl l carnitin, l arginin, q10.Pio je i homeopatiju.Sad, što je pomoglo, ne znam, bitno je da u mom trbuhu raste jedna mala beba

----------


## fritulica1

Cure, kad pričate o katastrofalnim spermiogramima, što podrazumijevate pod tim "katastrofalno"? Naime, nama je prva dijagnoza bila azospermija (na kraju se ispostavilo da smo išli u zastarjeli labos gdje tip ručno broji spermiće   :Grin:  i izbrojao ih je 8000 te postavio dijagnozu: gotovo potpuna azospermija), a nakon toga smo otišli u civiliziraniji i moderniji labos; nova dijagnoza: oligozoospermija (5 000 000 / ml, 60% pokretnih..) Da li su neke od vas (naravno, mislim na vaše muževe   :Smile:  )  imale taako "katastrofalan" nalaz i uspjele ga dogurati do normospermije??

----------


## tea2

Kod mm dijagnoza oligoasthenoteratozoospermija. Količina 1,7mil od toga 10% možda upotrebljivih tako da možemo raditi samo ICSI.
Situaciju pokušavamo popraviti vitaminima ali u našem slučaju nije puno pomoglo. No na rodi je bilo puno drugih primjera kod kojih su neke promjene dovele do znatnijeg poboljšanja npr. nošenje bokserica, zdravija prehrana, prestanak pušenja, smanjenje stresa, pijenje vitamina, homeopatija itd. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## martamaric

naš je zbilja bio katastrofa-oligoasthenoteratozospermia, i tako gotovo tri godine, svega do 10% pokretnih.Jedanput je doslo do nekih 15% i to smo padali u nesvijest od sreće.Baš katastrofa.Kandidati samo za icsi, drugo nije dolazilo u obzir.Nakon vitamina, homeopatije i bokserica u 11mj. prošle godine stigli smo do normospermije, a onda malo par mjeseci iza do prirodne trudnoće.Zato, ako se nama dogodilo, što ne bi i vama!!!  :Saint:

----------


## npjaksic

Draga Marta presretna sam zbog tvoje trudnoće :D 
MM je spreman za drugu dozu kapljica iz S.Broda,pa bi te molila ako si sačuvala njihov broj da mi ga pošalješ na pp.
Još jednom BRAVO i šaljem veeeeliku pusu tebi i TM-u!

----------


## martamaric

evo mila saljem ti na private da ne reklamiramo..

----------


## fritulica1

Martamarić, vijest o tvojoj trudnoći zbilja je prekrasna i ima dalekosežno i jaako pozitivno djelovanje..Evo, npr. ja se dugo borim s mojim mužem nagovarajući ga da pije vitamine..i nikako, ima averziju prema tabletama (a vidjela sam i da nije jedini   :Smile:  ). E, a onda sam ga je lijepo posjela upravo pred ove stranice, pa kad se uvjerio da ti vitamini ipak na nekoga i djeluju i da parovi kandidati za icsi (i mi smo ti) čekaju bebice prirodnim putem...PREOKRET! Sad, nakon što smo opustošili pola apoteke (c vitamin, l-karnitin, zink, antioksidansi-a,c,e, matična mliječ..) on jedva čeka da popije svoje tabletice..za nepovjerovati..I tako..vitaminizirajući se i u iščekivanju boljeg spermiograma mi se više i seksamo   :Wink:  i usudimo se nadati.., a tko zna...možda čak i prirodnoj trudnoći...jer kao što ste rekle, čuda su ipak tu negdje, u nama, pored nas..blizu nas. Zato cure, hvala vam, zlatne ste mi..

----------


## nana1973

Martamaric, to je predivna vijest! *Čestitam!!!*
Ja sam MM-a napokon nagovorila da baci cigare i ovaj put čini se uspješno. Kod MM je asthenozoospermia već duže vrijeme ali mu se pokretljivost u zadnjem nalazu popravila na 26% (inače nikad nije bila iznad 15%). MM pije piskavicu, selen, zink i c-vitamin. Mi se još uvijek nadamo prirodnjaku, a ako ništa ne bude poslije Nove planiramo otići u Zg.

----------


## martamaric

drage moje, ja sam s mojim mužem gadno ratovala  :Mad:   u vezi vitamina jer je on stalno govorio da ga ja trujem   :Laughing:  i kad će više s tim stati.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ajme meni, kad se sjetim, do krvi smo se svađali.Ma ja sam mu prijetila iseljenjem iz stana  :Wink:  , ma svačim ako ne bude pio.Koje sam taktike koristila (a ništa od toga nisam stvarno mislila  :Wink:  ), to sam Bog zna.Ali upornost se isplatila i zbilja nevjerojatno-ali ima učinka.
Tu su me na forumu cure savjetovale da par dana prije apstiniramo pošto je loš spermiogram.Tako da smo se malo strpili i točno utvrdili ovulaciju trakicama iz apoteke i eto, odmah je urodilo plodom.Da ne kažem da su nam rekli da nema šanse za prirodno, ali mi smo negdje ipak vjerovali, pogotovo kada bi tu na forumu svako malo čitala o trudnoćama koje su se događale i s nama sličnim dijagnozama. Jako dobro poznajem osjećaj tuge i beznađa i zato vam želim reći da ne dopustite da vas on preplavi jer već je tu iza ugla jedan mali   :Saint:

----------


## martamaric

evo sada sam našla prvi nalaz svoga muža očaj živi - broj spermija 
800 000, a progresivno pokretni 2%..Može li se tko pohvaliti gorim nalazom, a ipak je došlo do prirodne trudnoće!!!

----------


## tea2

marta, jeli TM pio cijelo vrijeme vitamine i homeopatiju bez pauze?  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

bravo martamarić, vi ste očito pogodili terapiju, ja se mislim što još da uvalim svom mužu (kad ga je već krenulo) i moram priznati de me golica i ta homeopatija, iako mi je još uvijek pomalo nejasno što je to zapravo i gdje se nabavlja..želim ti ugodnu trudnoću!
 :Love:

----------


## martamaric

pio je da bez prekida jer sam ja bila prava zločesta vještica!!! Sada vidi da se dok je pio sve te stvari puno bolje osjećao, a jedva je dočekao trudnoću da mi kaže "sada više ne moram piti sva ova čudesa!"

----------


## martamaric

ako te zanima više o homeopatiji, slobodno prosurfaj tu po rodi.Bilo je dosta topica na tu temu, a ako hoćeš ostalo telefone i kontakte pišemo si na privatno.  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

Super, hvala ti. Bacam se na pretraživanje..evo me MM u čudu gleda i već naslućuje novu turu "nečega"..ali ništa ne protestira..   :Wink:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Bok cure!
*Pomagajte, molim vas.*
Imamo jedan nalaz koji glasi astehenozoospermia, a drugi asthenoteratospermia.
Muči me ovaj drugi. Pronašla sam poneka značenja, pa mi treba pojašnjenje vas iskusnijih.
astheno = smanjenje pokretnosti i vitalnosti spermija
therato = više od 40% patološki promijenjenih spermatozoida u sjemenu (bolesno, nenormalno)  :Sad:   :Sad:  

Please, pojasnite mi to i kako do poboljšanja?
Hvala.

----------


## kikic

Angelina, potrebno je napraviti više spermiograma, možda je ovo trenutno stanje. Uglavnom easy, imaš dosta na forumu o tome što piti, prošvrljaj malo, neka TM prestane ili smanji pušenje, nek ne nosi tijesne traperice i kupi mu bokserice, alkohol smanjiti ispod minimuma, neka pije vitamin E i C, antioksidanse, dosta se hvalila piskavica i onaj novi proizvod Bioastin. I nemojte se nervirati, bilo je dosta prirodnih trudnoća i s lošim nalazima, cure će potvrditi

----------


## Angelina Bell

> Angelina, potrebno je napraviti više spermiograma, možda je ovo trenutno stanje. Uglavnom easy, imaš dosta na forumu o tome što piti, prošvrljaj malo, neka TM prestane ili smanji pušenje, nek ne nosi tijesne traperice i kupi mu bokserice, alkohol smanjiti ispod minimuma, neka pije vitamin E i C, antioksidanse, dosta se hvalila piskavica i onaj novi proizvod Bioastin. I nemojte se nervirati, bilo je dosta prirodnih trudnoća i s lošim nalazima, cure će potvrditi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kikic, pre jaka si mi. Oprosti ali nisam mogla odoliti smijehu.

Od srca ti hvala na trudu.  :Love:  

Spermiograma imamo "do sad" 4 svi sa istom dijagnozom, MM nije nikad zapalio, nosi široke traperice, nosi boxerice, alkohol ne pije skoro pa nikad i pije vitamin E.

Tražila sam po forumu , ali sa teratosp. nisam imala sreće.

----------


## Sanja79

Angelina, znam za slucaj osobe bliske meni koja je imala dijagnozu terato u kombinaciji sa oligo i astheno, i uspjeli su napraviti dijete. Jos je rana trudnoca ali po svemu sudeci moguca je oplodnja. On je koristio bioastin najmanje 6 mjeseci. 
Nadam se da ce te to barem malo utjesiti... A probaj info pronaci putem weba...

----------


## martamaric

evo nas ko primjer..teška oligoasthenoteratozospermia i sada sam trudna prirodno, bez postupaka.Nije nemoguće iako je i meni zvučalo kao SF ostati prirodno trudna s takvim nalazima mene i MM..

----------


## veda

> Citiram:
> Alga spirulina najbogatiji je prirodni izvor proteina, 18 aminokiselina, beta karotena, vitamina E, gama linolenske kiseline, bio-keliranog željeza, prirodnih antioksidansa, klorofila, enzima i minerala. 
> Pogodno je i za vegetarijance. Preporuča se uzimati do 6 tableta dnevno uz čašu vode. MM ih je pio 6 mjesec dana. Sad će opet početi. Inače bočica od 200 tableta košta cca 200kn.
> O kapima i čaju ću slati na pp, ako nekome treba, da ne bi ispalo kakv reklamiranje. Inače, nakon još jednog ciklusa, počećemo oboje ponovo piti isto. Mi imamo razloga vjerovati u to.


Sandrij2, molim te pošalji mi podatke o kapima i čaju. Ja ovaj mjesec idem na transfer smrzlića no ako ne uspije probala bi i to. Hvala i sretno

----------


## Angelina Bell

Hvala na lijepim vijestima cure. Dale ste mi nadu.  :Kiss:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre i sretne trudnoće!  :Heart:  

Pozdrav!  :Love:

----------


## kikic

Angelina možda zvuči smješno ali sve se to preporuča kod lošeg nalaza, sve su to nečija iskustva  8)

----------


## fritulica1

martamarić, jel mi možeš poslati (na PP) adresu s br. tel. homeopata kod kojeg ste išli ti i tvoj MM? Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled??
Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## ivory

Mi smo imali zadnju dijagnozu (u 6. mj) asthenozoospermia i MM je koristio L-arginin, L-karnitin i matičnu mliječ, ali spermiogram još nismo ponovili. Odlučili smo još par mjeseci ne poduzimat ništa i malo se skulirat od svega, pa ponovit spermiogram i napraviti HSG. Ustvari, nadam se da to sve neće biti ni potrebno    :Wink:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Draga *kikic*. 
Oprosti, zaista mi nije bila namjera rugati se, ili nešto slično.
Znam da si bila dobronamjerna i zato ti hvala.
Smiješno mi je bilo jedino to, što u svim nabrojenim stvarima nisam prepoznala MM. I ništa više, stvarno.
Činjenica jest, da su iskustva raznolika i u skladu s tim pomažemo drugima svojim savjetima.

Željela bi da svima nama, loši spermiogrami i općenito neplodnost bude samo daleko sjećanje, no dok smo u toj fazi ne preostaje nam drugo nego borba.

Pusa i veliki zagrljaj svima. :smile:

----------


## lola24

Cure pozdrav  :Smile:  

evo dobili i mi drugi nalaz (nakon 4tjedna   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).
Kod prvog je pisalo teratozoospermia,a sada piše ovako:

Astheno Teratozoospermia.
U ejakulatu urednog volumena,dobar je broj spermija koji su smanjene pokretljivosti.
Povečan je broj morfološki abnormalnih spermija.Preporučuje daljnju andrološku obradu.

Vitalnost 45%
HOS:65 %
Koncetracija (mil/ml) 66,0
Pokretnih 27%
Progresivno pokretnih 6%

Morfologija spermija:
Normalnih 17%
Abniormalnih glava:52
                   vrat:29
                    rep:4
ukupno:83%


Pomagajte ako možete.

----------


## ina33

Cure, di kontrolirate spermiogram? Mi smo inače na VV, i tamo se svaki put prije postupka napravi ona analiza (mislim bez morfologije, nisam sigurna), ali to sve ostaje kod njih, a ja bih MM poslala da to još jednom dobro iskontrolira prije idućeg pokušaja (Maribor početkom 2007.) - gdje da to odradimo? Ima li negdje privatno? Gdje ste vi odrađivale i koliko se čekaju nalazi? Puno hvala.

----------


## andiko

Ina, na VV-u se fakat ne isplati radit spermiogram. Mi ga radimo u Petrovoj. MM da uzorak ujutro. Ja podignem nalaze isti dan oko 14 sati. Na VV-u se istio nalaz čeka tjednima   :Mad:

----------


## ina33

Thnx puno, andiko. Jel' MM-u dovoljna uputnica njegove primarne dr? I primaju li u Petrovoj sve, ili samo njihove pacijente?

----------


## andiko

ma da, samo s uputnicom u onu zgradu iza rodilišta. Kad uđe unutra, odmah ravno na vrata da uputnicu i nema frke. Mislim da treba doći do 9 ili 10... Nisam ziher, u svakom slucaju ranije ujutro.
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Puno hvala! Nešto mi se MM koprca pri ideji još jednog spermiograma jer su ga u MB proglasili super plodnim  :Smile: , ali možda ipak ode napravit da imamo sve štreberski odrađeno i updejtirano.

----------


## ornela_m

Mi smo bas razmisljali da li krenuti sa pregledima kad se bebac odlucio da nam dodje, a bila sam u "samo jos ovo" fazi potrage za jos necim sto bismo mogli pokusati sami napraviti da poboljsamo izglede. Tako mi je preporucena knjiga

Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to Increase Your Chances of Conceiving and Preventing Miscarriage  od Marilyn Glenville  

za koju pouzdano znam da je kod nas objavljena u izdanju Makronove. Pokusavala sam na njihovom webu naci link no ne ide mi.
Knjiga se brzo procita, sve je relativno jednostavno pojasnjeno i za mnoge od dodataka prehrani koji su na temi vec spomenute navedene su i preporucene dnevne kolicine.

----------


## tinkerbell

pozdrav svima, evo odlucih vam se javiti s nasim nalazima..

Hvala *Sandrij2* jos jednom, na trudu i preporuci ovog i jos brojnih topica. Vodim te na kavu i kolace, kad god ti pase!

'nasi' su nalazi ovakvi:
Koncentracija 5,3 mil/ml ( standard 20 mil), 
od cega pokretnih 47% (progresivno pokretnih 36%)

dijagnoza je oligoasthenospermija i nalaz treba ponoviti za 4 tj. 

Nismo ni dobili priliku posavjetovati se s lijecnikom, samo su nam urucili papir s nalazima i sada sam na osnovu vasih iskustava i dijagnoza pocela 'kopcati' sta se odnosi na sta. 
Sad ne znam- da li sjesti ponovo sutra u cekaonicu dok se ne pojavi lijecnik koji bi se udostojio ocitati nalaz i preporuciti terapiju ili na svoju ruku krenuti s vitaminima i cajevima? Pa vidjeti sta se dogadja!

I rode moje, zahvalna sam na svim vasim iskustvima i savjetima. Sto bih ja bez vas! Nema takve ekipe, nigdje!   :Kiss:

----------


## Neti

ornela,

knjiga Dr. Marilyn Glenville zove se "Povećajte svoju plodnost - Prirodnim putem do začeća i očuvanja trudnoće" (link na web Biovege http://www.planetopija.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=31 ).
Ja sam je čitala i nekoliko mjeseci kljukala muža vitaminima i aminokiselinama po savjetima dr. Glenville, ali stanje mu se nije ništa promijenilo (i dalje oligoasthenozoospermija) - nabio mi je nalaz spermiograma na nos jer mrzi voli piti bilo kakve tablete. Budući da ionako idemo na IVF/ICSI, a za to ih se uvijek nađe dovoljno, odustali smo. Možda prebrzo, ali takvi smo! (Da vidiš samo mene kad držim dijetu - max dva dana!)   :Embarassed:  

Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Opet ja!   :Grin:  
Cure, dolazim u ZG u subotu pa me zanima gdje mogu (u centru) kupiti Bioastin? Please, posaljite na pp- da ne lutam okolo i gubim vrijeme uzalud... 
Hvala!

----------


## Sanja79

P.S. Moze i za Sarajevo, ako ima neka apoteka gdje se moze nabaviti Bioastin... Hvala, curke!

----------


## Ibili

http://www.biovega.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=30
Evo, zvala sam trgovinu u Ilici i ima ga, košta 159,00 kn.
 :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala, Ibili i ostalima! 
 :Love:

----------


## andiko

Ja sam ga kupila u Draškovićevoj (na križanju sa Vlaškom) - znači gore na vrhu - baš na tramvajskoj stanici - neka biljna ljekarna. Isto košta oko 150 kn.

----------


## gejsha

Evo recepta za probani narodni lijek
Znam za 4-5 slucajeva kojima su pomogli.. a super je fin i ja i muz ovo jako dugo prakticiramo čisto radi vitamina i minerala ..


Uzeti po 100 grama oraha, badema, kikirikija (neslanog), ljesnaka, kokosa, susama, oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta (neslanih), suhog grozdja, suhih smokava, suhih sljiva i suhih kajsija, sve nasjeckati vrlo sitno i dobro pomjesati sa 1 teglom odn. 1 kg prirodnog meda.
Uzimati ujutru i uvece po jednu supenu kasiku.

Ovaj prirodni ljek jos sluzi za nadoknadjivanje deficita u vitaminima i mineralima u organizmu, a osim toga povecava i imunitet organizma.

----------


## nela37

Njami,
ovo mi se bas svida, mislim da cemo probati !!!!

----------


## Sanja79

Pravim cim stignem kuci!
 :Mljac:

----------


## veda

"susama" 
Što je to?
Ovo ću svakako napraviti, sigurno je i fino i dobro
Hvala na receptu

----------


## Sanja79

*veda,* susam = sezam (sjemenkice, zacin)

----------


## gejsha

Cure samo pazite da ne pretjerujete s tim jer je jakooo kalorično da nebi bilo da se jedno jutro probudite a muzevi se valjuskaju po krevetu nemru se ni ustati od stomaka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nela37

Gejsa,
bas sam te to htjela pitati, jel se uz popravak slike vitamina i minerala, popravlja i kilaza   :Laughing:

----------


## veda

A moj tako pazi na liniju. Sad je drastično smanjio pušenje pa je stalno gladan a ak i to deblja bit će jako jadan, al bar onda neću biti jednina koja je nezadovoljna svojom kilažom, ha, ha

----------


## †mummy_s

Ma ova moja beštija (MM) nije htio ni blizu slične slastice pa sam je naravno ja umlatila..hm, možda mi naraste visuljak   :Laughing:  od silnih slastica i delicija koje popravljaju spermiograme..e to bi bio pravi hit!

----------


## demat

Ha, ha, mamy, koma si!  :Laughing:  
Al' nije to visuljak, to je drška od tave111  :Laughing:

----------


## demat

Kad smo kod prirodnih lijekova, MM je urolog rekao da je on veoma plodan, da je kritično, najvjerovatnije kod mene (što zasada nije tačno) i da on od terapije troši samo med sa sjeckanim orasima. A, MM meni kaže: ''Čovječe, pa nemam ja problema sa dizanjem, ''on'' je uvijek spreman   :Laughing:   Šta mi to čovjek, prepisa :?''

----------


## laky

M pije l-carnitin,e vitamin,selen,cink a danas mu kažem za orahe i med i kaže da je on za ,ali neodgovara za posljedice po moje "zdravlje"!?

----------


## marijana28

da li netko zna u kojeg je travara tone išla??? ona mi ne odgovara pa ako netko zna informaciju nek mi javi.hvala

----------


## laky

ne znam ali pretpostavljam kod dr.Sadikovića

----------


## Marijica

U petak dobili nalaz sa VV iz popravili nalaz iz asthenozoospermija u normalam. MM je pio Maca Potent od Encijana http://www.encian.hr/index.php?izbor=proizvodi&id=24 i Omegu 3.

----------


## nelie

pozdrav svima, ja sam prvi put na forumu. cure upomoč....MM i ja smo isto na bolnici VV. naime MM nema u ejakulatu sperme. niti jedan jedini spermić. taj problem imaju samo 2% muškaraca na cijelom svijetu. već je 2 godine na hormonalnim tabletama, probali smo sve i svašta....i sad su došli nalazi iz VV i uspjela su se stvorit odnosno razviti samo 3 spermija. doktor je i prije toga rekao da ako se bude i jedan spermij razvio da ću odmah na umjetnu oplodnju. naručeni smo za veljaču. mene što sad brine je to što neznam kako to izgleda, dali to boli itd. nemam koga pitati za pojedinosti a zanima me apsolutno sve o umjetnoj oplodnji. uplašena sam. hvala vam unaprijed na bilo kakvoj informaciji. :?

----------


## Sanja79

nelie   :Love:  
Mi smo u slicnoj situaciji... Sto da ti kazem? Najbolje je da pogledas topice sa ICSI kojih ovdje ima jako mnogo. Ukucaj na pretrazniku ICSI i vidjet ces.
Zelim ti puno srece i nadam se da ce vam uspjeti od prve! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Kiss:

----------


## rajvos

nelie sve što te zanima možeš me pitati na pm,prošla sam sve na VV

----------


## rajvos

nelie sve što te zanima možeš me pitati na pm,prošla sam sve na VV

----------


## sky

Nelie, nema razloga za strah, a ni boli nema puno (nesto kao ubod-dva, kratko traje, a i budes uspavana). Ukratko, meni je posjet zubaru puno gori. Samo hrabro naprijed, drzim vam fige sretnice!

----------


## nelie

hvala cure na podršci i informacijama. pusa

----------


## laky

nelie,dobro nam došla i da što prije budeš morala u sV.nikolu po trudničku garderobu.Pusa

----------


## Suzzy

> Uzeti po 100 grama oraha, badema, kikirikija (neslanog), ljesnaka, kokosa, susama, oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta (neslanih), suhog grozdja, suhih smokava, suhih sljiva i suhih kajsija, sve nasjeckati vrlo sitno i dobro pomjesati sa 1 teglom odn. 1 kg prirodnog meda.
> Uzimati ujutru i uvece po jednu supenu kasiku.


Prvi put smo pokušali s tim receptom u 8 mjesecu i ostala sam trudna, nažalost neuspješno.
Još bi dodala da sam MM uz ovo smućkala 2 sirova žumanjca sa 2 žlice šećera i to je jeo 5 dana prije O.

Svakako ćemo ga ponoviti, nadam se da će nam ponovno pomoći.

----------


## Kaća

Cure zahvaljujući vama ja san svom suprugu odredila terapiju, jer se ni jedan doc ne bi to sjetio.
Samo me zanima jel može ova kombinacija:
svaki dan: Bioastin, Maca Potent, naranča, sjemenke suncokreta i bundeve, cink,
da još nešto dodam??

----------


## sarjevo

ja bi preporucila jos selen, l-arginin, l-carnitin

----------


## Suzzy

Ja bi još dodala selen

----------


## Pepina

Hi,cure,ja imam nekoliko pitanja,pa vas molim ako može netko odgovoriti?

MM i ja pijemo one Centrum tablete koje u sebi imaju već i selen i cink i sve ostale vitamine i i minerale,u dnevno preporučenim dozama...
Da bi malo popravili MM-ov spermiogram mislili smo da počne još nešto piti,pa sam ja našla na ovom topicu o Bioastantinu i Maca potent,pa je mislo početi piti nešto od toga...zanima me da li bi trebao još dodatno uzimati cink i selen,kad ih već pije kroz centrum?...jer kažu da ne valja pretjerivati..šta vi mislite?I da,gdje ste nabavili l karnitin?I šta je boljeBioastantin ili Maca potent?

Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Pepina

Bilo tko?  :Sad:

----------


## Kaća

Pepina, MM je već 2 tjedna na Maca Potentu i Bioastinu, cinku i selenu. (Za sada su promjene na bolje   :Embarassed:  )
kao što sam napisala malo poviše tebe, šopam ga i extra s sjemenkama od bundeve i suncokreta, svako jutro iscijeđena naranča, puno plave ribe, izbjegavati crveno meso, svaki dan bioaktiv, što više povrća, cijelovitih žitarica i izbjegavati bijelo brašno i bijeli šećer. Ne gazirane sokove, pokoju pivicu mu dozvolim uz utakmice i to je to.
U apoteci sam se raspitivala za L - carnitin i L - aringin koje su cure spominjale  na forumu, a informaciju bi trebala dobiti sutra, pa ako tih sastojaka (aminokiselina) nema u gore navedenoj hrani, planiram mu uvesti i to.
On me svaki dan pita kad popije šačicu tableta: Jel ja smijem ovo piti sve zajedno???
Što da mu kažem?? Doc opće prakse (moj i njegov) nam ništa nisu rekli, urolog mu ništa nije rekao i moja 2 ginekologa nam nisu rekli za nikakvu terapiju koju bi muškarac sa lošim speermiogamom trebao uzimati!! Zato sam ja preuzela stvar u svoje ruke i odredila mu terapiju, slušajući rode, jer to mi je jedino ostalo. Kupila sam knjigu "Povećajte svoju plodnost" i ovakva nekako se terapija otprilike spominje u toj knjizi i preporužuje se uzimati 4 mjeseca. Želim sama sebi, tebi i svima ostalima na ovom podforumu da nam terapije urode plodom.   :Saint:

----------


## Pepina

Kaćo,hvala ti na odgovoru...ići ćemo i mi u borbu za bolji spermiogram i nastaviti se boriti za malog   :Saint:

----------


## Sandrij2

Podižem temu. Imamo nalaz novog spermiograma. Dakle, pisati ću vrijednosti prvog (iz 4.mjeseca) i ovog od jučer:
broj sperm.------------------------- 6 milijuna-----------------11 milijuna
progresivno pokretni(A)----------- 4%-------------------------20%
pokretni u smjeru (B)-------------- 3%-------------------------10%
pokretni u mjestu (C)--------------93%-------------------------70%
nepokretni (D)---------------------nema------------------------nema

Dakle, uspjeli smo napraviti pomak. Možda se to nekome ne čini kao neko veliko poboljšanje, ali nama je to k'o da smo dotaknuli Kilimandžaro!!!  :D 
Šta je koristio MM? Nabrajat ću redom, no nije sve koristio u isto vrijeme. Pa krenimo: čaj UROSEPT, kapi BRONHOLEKS i alga spirulina (mjesec dana nakon prvog spermiograma- ja tada ostala trudna). Pošto smo zatrudnili, malo se opustio od tih pripravaka, no nakon spontanog krećemo opet. Nastavio još cca mjesec dana spirulinu, pa L-karnitin, L-arginin, pa zadnjih 3-4 mjeseca ASTAXANTHIN. 
Jučer nam je laborantica rekla da kupimo BIOASTIN ( to je u stvari astaxanthin, ali je od 4mg, jer astaxanthin od 4mg je jako teško naći, kod nas u Rijeci nemoguće). Eto, u konačnici, nalaz je bolji cca 10 puta ako uzmemo u obzir i povećanje broja i progresivne. Još uvijek je daleko od normozoospermie, ali bitno je da ide na bolje. 
Jedino što me muči je to da nema likvefakcije. Zna netko nešto o tome? Šta koristiti konkretno za to?

----------


## Sanja79

Sandrij, pa to je divno! 
Mi se jos nismo testirali, jer MM koristi homeopatiju (samo to), a ako se ne napravi makar mali pomak za 3 mj, idemo na sve ostale preparate (koje sam kupila i cekaju spremni "svaki slucaj")... 
Drzim vam fige da se prirodno "uhvati" jedan bebac ovog Bozica... 
 :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Kaća

Sandrij2, a i druge cure koje su popravile nalaz spermiograma, BRAVO!!
Ja radim na tome terapijom koju sam gore opisala.
Imam jedno pitanje:
L - carnitin & L - arginin?? Ja ih nisam uspjela nabaviti. Probala sam i naručiti u apoteci, ali nespješno, navodno ih nema (mislim da je apotekarica probala kod Enciana). Molim Vas kažite mi od kojih proizvođača ste ih kupili i pod kojim imenom??
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Sandrij2

*Kaća*, imaš pravo, jako ih je teško nabaviti. Ja sam L-arginin našla samo u jednoj ljekarni, to je bila zadnja bočica. No, ja sam u Rijeci, pa ne znam ima li smisla objašnjavati u kojoj je to ljekarni. L-karnitin sam dva-tri puta uspjela kupiti lutajući po cijelom gradu... 
Sad sam upravo zvala tu ljekarnu (Botanica se zove), L-karnitin imaju, a za L-arginin će se magistra raspitati da li ga uopće ima na lageru za naručiti. I da, oba su od TWIN LABA.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evo, sad mi je javila teta iz ljekarne da mi je sve nabavila i da me svi L-ovi čekaju sutra (kao i Bioastin).  :D 
Pita me da li mi treba više toga... Dakle, postoji za nabaviti. 
*Kaća*, ako hoćeš broj telefona ljekarne, mogu ti poslati na pp, pa ih barem možeš pitati gdje nabavljaju. Ili, da ti ja kupim ovdje i pošaljem?

----------


## Kaća

Thanks Sandrij2 i please mi pošalji naziv ljekarne i br. telefona na PP.
Punao hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Indi

Tražila o kiselosti organizma i završila na stranici za body bildere   :Grin:  
U svakom slučaju tamo sam našla izvor l-carnitina i to između ostalog u ampulama, je li tko provao ove ampule ili neke druge, kako na stranici piše kao najjača dostupna koncentracija l-carnitina na tržištu.
U svakom slučaju htjedoh postati link, ako tko želi iskušati te ampule:

http://www.gaz.hr/dodaci.php?KategorijaID=10 ( sa strane imaju kao i od drugih proizvođača)

*kaća* pogledaj tu:
http://www.agram89.com/?ID=50 

imaš razne twinlabove adrese.

----------


## marijana28

za sve one koje traže l karnitin, otkrila sam super povoljan proizvod a po sastavi super.
naime nakon što sam u ljekarni platila kutiju acetil l karnitina od 500mg 30 tableta 372 kune i pala u nesvjest od cijene, dala sam se u potragu internetom.(napominjem za one koje nisu upućene jer i ja sam krenila kupiti l karnitin koji je duplo jeftiniji od acetil l karnitina ali me magistra upozorila da je za neplodnost puno  puno bolji acetil l karnitin, mada mi bila najbolja kombinacija ACL i l karnitina ali mi je bilo previše oboje kupit)
naletila sam tako na stranice sport line ladannyi i otkrila proizvod carni fx. radi se o šumećom pripravku firme scitec nutrition koji košta 120 kuna za 20 dana. broj telefona je 01/3698636. sadrži 1500 mg l karnitina i 500mg acetil l karnitina. za one koje nisu u zagrebu može se naručiti poštom. Poštarina je 30 kuna ali pošta još doda neke svoje gluposti pa ispadne 50 kuna pa vam je bolje naručit više komada odjednom.
moj muž pije neko vrijeme, ne prigovara na okus a o rezultatima ću vas obavijestit.
nadam se da sam nekome pomogla[/quote]

----------


## Kaća

Draga Marijana28,
Hvala za trud, ako mi možeš poslati na PP ime ljekarne i adresu u Splitu (i u kojem je dijelu grada to), bit ću zahvalna.

----------


## Indi

Kaća koliko vidim po broju, to je ljekarna u Zagrebu...
Mene isto zanima je li itko probao išta s ove stranica koje sam stavila nekad ranije, jer tu imaju te ampule L-CARNITINE LIQUID, ampule po 25ml s 1500mg l-carnitina po cijeni od 260 kn, a 25 je ampula i sad naručila bih MM, ali nisam pametna, tj. djeluje mi kao neka instant brza doza..

marijana28 hvala na informaciji, ovo je dosad najjeftinije rješenje što sam vidjela!

----------


## Indi

I na toj istoj stranici je 120 kn /60 tableta l-carnitina od 300mg, što mi isto djeluje povoljnije od Twinlabovih.

----------


## Indi

Dosadna sam,..., ali sad sam na toj istoj stranici istraživala i našla još jeftinije cijene za iste proizvode:

http://www.gaz.hr/dodaci_art.php?ArtiklID=142  (ampule za 170 kn)
http://www.gaz.hr/dodaci_art.php?ArtiklID=29  (l-carnitin za 110/ 325mg)

Ako ih tko bude naručio, voljela bih da napiše ovdje svoje iskustvo.
ja bih naradije uzela ove ampule..

----------


## †mummy_s

Meni nitko nije spominjao neki drugi karnitin nego onaj "obični" twinlabov od 250mg 30 kom 150 kn. Uz karnitin sam mu priskrbila i arginin koji je kažu isto poželjan a tog nisam kupila posebno nego kroz Cell defense od Kala koji mi je super jer ima i selen, cink, bakar, cimet, ginko,đumbir...i još gomilu toga što mi se učinilo turbo dobro. Uz to je pio i astaksantin i osjećao se super, bio je pun energije, dobro raspoložen i "dobro raspoložen" ako znate na što mislim   :Embarassed:  
Nažalost onda je najednom prestao piti sve tablete pao u depresiju i počeo me izluđivati svojim ponašanjem. Sad će ih opet početi piti makar ga ja svezala za bojler (rekla bi za radijator ali nemamo radijatore) dok ih ne popije. Ako ne bude dobar šapnut ću doktoru da mu ne da anesteziju kad bude išao na TESE-u.  :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

e,cure pozdrav iz BiH!
vidim puno vas ima sa slicnim problemima,ali nas je definitivno jedan od najtezih!MM je dijagnosticirana azoospermija u maju,nema niti jednog jedinog ni pokretnog ni nepokretnog spermatozoida....ah,moje tuge!isli smo na razgovor sa dr.vlaisavljevicem,mora muzu raditi biopsiju u maju.ona ce nam sve reci.u medjuvremenu pije piskavicu i e vitamin,ostalo nista ne mogu da nadjem ,osim koenzim Q 10,ali u apoteci rekose da to nema veze sa spermatozoidima!??
eh,ja bih vam jako bila zahvalna ako ko ima isti problem(vidim bio je samo jedan slucaj) ili slican,da mi bilo sta preporuci.
u velikom sam bedaku!
hvala cure unaprijed!!!!!

----------


## Christy

*Tužna*-dali je možda tvoj M bio kod urologa???
Jer mom mužu je spermiogram u prvom mjesecu isto tako bio,grozan,onda je otišao kod urologa i uspostavilo se da ima VARICOCELU koju je riješio operacijom i nakon toga spermiogram je SUPER...U roku od 4 mjeseca išao je na operaciju,popravljena mu je spermija i ostala sam trudna.
Sad sam u 34 tjednu,još malo i stiže nam sin...
Ne gubi nadu,...,sve je to riješivo.
Puno sreće....

----------


## †mummy_s

*Tužna* MM ima azoospermiu. Loša vijest je to da nije opstruktivna Kod opstruktivne postoji mehanička zapreka za dospjevanje spermatozoida u ejakulat. Nama probleme radi neopstruktivna azoospermija. MM je napravio nalaz hormona (FSH, LH, tetsosteron, TSH, prolaktin, stradiol, T4 i TSH). Narvno da je i nalaz poražavajući jer su mu FSH i LH povišeni (to je najvažnije) što znači da je problem u spermatogenezi. Obavezno napravite nalaz hormona, a možete i biokemiju ejakulata. Onda s tim trkom kod urologa neka ovaj pogleda i napravi UZ testisa. Tada ćete vjerojatno znati je li opstruktivna ili nije (možda varikokela) i šta ćete dalje. Nadam se da vam neće biti kao nama ali ako nedajbože bude ima nas tu više sa istim problemom pa ćemo vam pomoći. Ukucaj u pretražnik azoospermia pa ćeš naći puno priča i sa sretnim krajem. 
E da i dobro nam došla i još bolje se preselila među trudnice.

----------


## Metvica

> u medjuvremenu pije piskavicu i e vitamin,ostalo nista ne mogu da nadjem ,osim koenzim Q 10


sigurno možeš naći cink, selen, magnezij i c-vitamin!
ili naruči s weba kombinaciju svega potrebnoga:
http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com...y_C6.cfm?W=118
http://www.marilynglenville.com/supp..._women_men.htm

sretno vam bilo!

----------


## laky

Tužna i kod nas nisu nalazi sjajni MM napravio sve nalaze i uglavnom su ok ali spermiogram i dalje loš.
Može li mi netko od vas sa više iskustva reći što je uzrok pojavljivanja leukocita /15/ a normalno je do 2-3  u spermi i kako je to moguće izliječiti.Hvala

----------


## Kaća

evo i ja sam malo švrljala po internetu i našla na vitanetonline od KALA i L carnitin i L arginin, i astaxanthin, ako netko želi evo link:
http://vitanetonline.com/kal/9/
http://vitanetonline.com/kal/10/
Znam da ovih Kalovih bočica ima po ljekarnama, ja sam upravo zvala ljekarnu i naručila.

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, imas pp.   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

*Laky*, to trebate spomenuti urologu. Mislim (moje laicko misljenje) da bi on trebao raditi bris uretre (ako sam dobro napisala). Logicno mi je da ako ti leukociti postoje, dolaze iz nekog izvora ili zarista.   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

odradili smo sve briseve i nalazi su ok tako da me to još više buni otkud leukociti

----------


## tuzna

e,cure bas vam hvala,jako ste solidarne.
na brzinu cu svima odgovoriti.
mm je jednom trazio samoinicijativno UZ testisa,ali mu je urolog samo pregledao vanjski izgled i rekao da je sve ok.urolog mm(nije to taj sto smo kod njega trazili UZ)je rekao da nije izrazena varikocela.posto smo cekali zakazani termin kod dr.Vlaisavljevica,nismo nista vise radili.

Takodje,mm je radio hormone,u normali su (FSH 4,94,a LH oko 3,42)mada je Vlaisavljevic rekao da je FSH ipak malo nizak.sad tek razumijem kakosu hormoni bitni!je li lose ako je FSH malkice nizak?mada ne razumijem zasto je nizak ako je max.11,a kod njega oko 5.

[b]sanja:imas pozdrav!!!!!
za sve vam hvala,pppuuuunnnnooooo

i ljudi zna li iko sta je ASPIRACIJSKA BIOPSIJA?je li to punkcija? 
mm u martu treba da radi biopsiju(kaze dr. biti ce mali rez,vadi se dio tkiva...)a sad kad smo bili u decembru radio je tu nekakvu aspiracijsku sa malom iglicom i kao rekao dr.da tako i rijetko nadju spermije,nego eto dr.htio sve da uradi prije te "prave" biopsije.pa ako iko zna sta je aspiracijska...bila bih jako zahvalna.

cure,hvala jos jednom na podrsci!

----------


## †mummy_s

Biopsija je obično termin koji označava uzimanje tkiva (kada je riječ o medicinskim postupcima naravno) pa bi to svakako trebala biti TESE-a a možda pod "aspiracijska" podrazumjevaju aspiraciju odnosno potragu za stanicama spermatogeneze.
Samo ti TM napuni vitaminčićima i čajevima pa ćete vi brzo biti trbušasti.

----------


## tuzna

a je li lose sto nisu tom aspiracijskom nista nasli? nakon toga dr. mu je rekao da je vjerovatno nekakva gonoreja(nemam pojma sta je i je li on meni tacno prenio)u pitanju,da su se od upale i gnoja(nekada,Boga pitaj kada)koji nije mogao izaci van,zacepili kanali.nemam pojma po cemu je dr. to zakljucio.

znaci da ja nabavim i selen,cink i vitamin c ,pored piskavice i vitamina e koje vec pije?je li iko probao koenzim Q 10?citala sam na internetu da povecava broj spermija za 2 sedmice.a u Sarajevu mi je u apoteci djevojka koja radi rekla da taj koenzim nema veze sa spermijima :? .zna li iko sta o tome?
on biopsiju radi  u martu(ne znam tacno kada)a spermiji nastaju 2,5-3 mjeseca,pa mi se zuri da pocne piti da bi se do marta vidjeli rezultati.

cure,hvala jos jednom!!!!

----------


## Suzzy

Koenzim Q-10:

citiram: 
"Sinteza sperme zahtijeva znatnu energiju. Preliminarna istraživanja ukazuju da unos koenzima Q7, molekule slične koenzimu Q10, povećava količinu sperme kod neplodnih muškaraca(3). " (preuzeto sa http://www.vitamini.hr/1735.aspx)

pročitaj i ovo:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme.asp?id=175

http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic....37cc1ecfe46d6f

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> *Laky*, to trebate spomenuti urologu. Mislim (moje laicko misljenje) da bi on trebao raditi bris uretre (ako sam dobro napisala). Logicno mi je da ako ti leukociti postoje, dolaze iz nekog izvora ili zarista.


Da se malo ubacim, dakle, i MM je na spermiogramu iz davne 2004. imao leukocite uz napomenu: _sanacija upale_. Komentari dr. su bili _biolozi, čim vide leukocite pišu upala, a normalno je da malo leukocita ima i u spermi_. Kako sam ja imala endometriozu smatrali smo da je to glavni razlog neplodnosti, a ne asthenozoospermia. Nakon biokemijske trudnoće poslije 1. IVF-a dali smo se na popravljanje spermiograma i nakon više pregleda i traženja konačno našli bogatu bakterijsku faunu u brisu ejakulata (napravili još briseve uretre i više urinokultura, ali te beštije se ne otkriju uvijek iz prve). Zato su i naši mali spermićci lošije plivali. Onda smo to liječili (antibioticima i homeopatski) i malo zaliječili, MM pio razne vitamine, bioastin i sl. prema preporukama dragih Roda i ja ostala prirodno trudna. Sad, jesu li nam se zvijezde posložile, ili su te bakterije ipak smetale, ne znam. Ali svakako vam svima preporučam da ne odustajete od popravljanja spermiograma. To je bar zdravo (za razliku od hormona kojima šopaju nas, nježnije polovice)!

----------


## tuzna

*suzzy: hvala puno*

----------


## Suzzy

Nema na čemu *tuzna*. Budite uporni i puno sreće!

----------


## Anett

Tužna, sigurno nisi sama. I moj MM ima azoospermiju. Punkcijom testisa također ništa nije pronađeno ali su biopsijom došli do nešto plivača. Nalaz nije sjajan, ali svakako dovoljan za pokušaj IVF/ICSI. Nemojte nikako gubiti nadu...Ima i ovako "beznadnih" slučajeva sa sretnim krajem...Mi se ne predajemo! Sretno s tim vitaminčičićima i ostalim preparatima (svakako ne mogu škoditi) do biopsije a onda i do bebice.

----------


## tuzna

*anett*:imas pp! pozdrav!

----------


## tuzna

*anett*opet imas pp...
pozdrav,cure!

----------


## Sanja79

Cure, samo da vam javim: punkcijom epididima kod MM je pronadjen 1 (doduse) nepokretan spermic!  :D 
Urologinja kaze da nismo rjesili problem jer jos ne znamo sto uzrokuje azoo... A ja, kad nisam vrisnula od srece i pocela ljubiti sve oko sebe. 
Sad je na terapiji klomifenom pa ce raditi spermiogram za 2,5 mjeseca i na kontrolu. Ako se ne popravi situacija- radice biopsiju... 
Eto, ljubim vas sve i kazem: it ain't over until fat lady sings! 
 :Shy kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

Bravo *Sanja* bravo bravo bravooooooooooooo....veselim se za vas kao da je i naš plivač u pitanju.
malo je tužno koliko je i veselo to da je nama 1 plivač kao nekome 20 milijuna-jedna ogromna nada!
Ma bit će bit će, mora!  :Love:

----------


## ive25

Cure, nadam se da se smijem ubaciti...
Sanja, zanima me zašto ti je muž na klomifenima, zšto se to daje? Imaju hormoni kakve veze s tim!? MM ima razinu testosterona 7,9, pa me zanima!

----------


## kia

Sanja bravo  :D i za tog jednog, dakle negdje se kriju još samo da ih otkrijete  :D 
Reci mi molim te jeli TM radio hormone kad pije Klomifen i ako je kakvi su bili ???

----------


## Sanja79

Eh, ovako, probacu svima da odgovorim:
MM nije ranije radio hormone, a sad mu je dr izvadila krv za hormon inhibin koji je navodno najbolji pokazatelj proizvodnje spermica. Ali nije to egzaktna nauka vec moze posluziti kao jedan od metoda koji bas nije 100% pouzdan... 
Pretpostavka je da se spermici proizvode, ali u malom broju i plus da postoji neka opstrukcija. Klomifen bi trebao uticati na proizvodnju a ukoliko se ne pojave u ejakulatu- onda ide pod noz. Dr je spomenula i mogucnost "ekploracije epididima" (ako je pravilno napisano) sto sam ja shvatila kao prosirenje ili "produvavanje" epididima. Neka me neko ispravi ako lupam... 
Rezultati inhibina ce biti gotovi u srijedu, pa vidjecemo sta ce pokazati.
Curke, ima nade, samo strpljenja nam treba. 
Ljubim vas sve od reda!   :Love:  
P.S. Ako sam sto preskocila- pitajte...

----------


## kia

Sanja hvala na odgovoru. Please ajde mi još samo reci kod kojeg doktora vi idete kad je tako poduzetan. Svi kod kojih smo mi bili samo ga šalju na kojekakve pretrage ( spermiogram čak 5 puta, bakteriološka analiza ejakulata, biokemijska analiza, krvna slika, hormoni... ) i svi samo pametuju iz papira. Još ga nitko nije pregledao, a pregled ultrazvukom neću ni spominjati, to je valjda nemoguča misija.....

----------


## †mummy_s

Epididimis ili dosjemenik je mjesto gdje spermići dozrijevaju još neko vrijeme nakon što se "rode" u testisu..eksploracija bi valjda bila ekstrakcija spermića (dakle zrelijih nego onih u testisu) a ne propuhavanje..mislim da se epididimis ne može propuhavati obzirom da je jakoooo dug odnosno sastoji se od "klupka" kanalića slično testisu ali ne isto.
Možeš li mi molim te malo bolje objasniti oji je to hormon inhibin..gdje se taj proizvodi i na šta utječe. MM je radio hormone ali niko nije ni spomenuo inhibin. Ajde molim te detaljno ti nama sve što vama odnosno TM taj dr radi jer očito vi imate nekog turbo dr..  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala, mummy!
Ne znam nista o inhibinu, ali cu saznati kad dobijem rezultate nalaza- pitat cu dr da mi detaljno objasni. Ona je urologinja a ne endokrinolog, ali kad nas je vec uputila da radimo bas taj hormon- pretpostavljam da je to s nekom svrhom.
By the way, pogledala sam poslije na wikipediji o epididimu i tamo pise da tamo i ne mogu biti zreli, pokretni spermici vec da se naknadno razvijaju kroz svoj put ka uretri... 
Eto, javim vam se u srijedu sa objasnjenjem o inhibinu...
 :Love:

----------


## chiara30

Sanja79 mi smo u sličnoj situaciji kao i vi,nakon 6 mjeseci klomifena što pije MM nativno spermiji nisu nađeni,u centrifugatu ejakulata (1ml) u 1/10 taloga nađeno 6 spermija,svi nepokretni.(citiram nalaz).mišljenje; nema popravka spermatogeneze,nastaviti klomifen.za 15-ak dana naručeni za punkciju na VV.  pozdrav veliki!

----------


## Sanja79

Eh, ovako. Zvali smo dr (nije urologa vec androloga, na zalost nisam bila upucena), i rekla je da MM ima inhibin 11, i da je to tri puta nize od kolicine tog hormona normalnog za muskarce njegovih godina (28/29 godina).  Kaze da nije najsjajnije ali nije ni najcrnje.
Ja joj vjerujem.
Mora piti klomifen (koji jos nije poceo piti jer -pazi izgovora- nije mene bilo prosle sedmice - bila sam na putu... zadavicu ga), i na kontrolu za 2 mjeseca i onda opet spermiogram i nalaz inhibina...
By the way, ukucajte inhibih u pretraznik i naci cete dosta informacija o njemu. Ima i na google-u tekstova na engleskom. 
Eto to je sve za sada...

----------


## kia

Sanja 79 imate super doktoricu. Puna je vjere u pozitivan ishod. Mi se nažalost zasada sa takvim liječnikom još nismo susreli   :Sad:  Nismo se susreli niti sa ljudskim pristupom problemu, normalnim razgovorom niti pregledom. MM još niti jedan doktor nije pregledao. Crne prognoze dobili smo samo iz nalaza spermiograma i nalaza hormona, a taj inhibin ovdje nitko ne spominje.
Uspjeli smo doči do dr. Čolaka početkom veljače pa ako ni s njim ne budemo zadovoljni odosmo i mi vašim putem   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja79

Kia, drzim ti fige da pronadjes pravog dr.   :Love:  
A sto se tice inhibina- ovo je neka definicija:
Inhibin B je direktni pokazatelj spermatogeneze kod muskaraca koji imaju poremecaj rada testisa. Ukoliko su Inhibin B i FSH ispod ocekivanog nivoa, normalnog za zdravog muskarca, moze se sa skoro 100% tacnoscu predvidjeti da ce broj spermija biti nizi od 20 mil/ml. 
Inhibin B je direktni proizvod testisa i zato on pruza mnogo direktniju i funkcionalniju informaciju nego FSH. 
Proizvodi se u testisima, tj. sertolijevim stanicama. Kod zena pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica. Takodjer, na zapadu ga koriste kao pokazatelj u toku stimulacije za IVF, kako bi izbjegli nedovoljnu ili preveliku stimulaciju.  ovo je definitivno nov podatak pa pogledajte na http://www.labcorp.com/datasets/labc...nf00002150.htm
Eto, nadam se da sam vam pomogla...
 :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam sad dobila nalaz i ovaj put nij bas najbolji   :Sad:   prije 3 mj. je bio ok.. 
a sad 
koncentracija 12 a teba biti vise od 20
vitalnost 52 a treba biti vise od 75
motilitet 45 a treba biti vise od 50
da ne nabrajam dalje .. nisu jako velika odstupanja ali opet su odstupili nista sad idem u apoteku po vitamine i u mercator po sjemenke i med nema mi druge nego odma pocet djelovati...  :D

----------


## tota

Kod mog dragog nalaz je:asthenozoospermia 
dali netko ima iskustvo s takvom dijagnozom?da li se može liječiti budući da je nalaz jako loš samo 17% od potrebnih 50%. da uopće postoji šansa da prirodnim putem ostanem trudna

----------


## Pinky

mm je imao 2 dijagnoze (mislim astheno i oligo ali nisam sad 100% sigurna).

nakon uzimanja selena, cinka, b komplexa, omega 3, q10, e vitamina, l-arginina i l-carnitina (uzimao ih je godinu, godinu ipo) nalaz mu se popravio sa 4 - 89,3 mil pokretnih, a pokretljivost koja je bila neznatna ocjenjena je sa 3-4 na skali do 4. nova dijagnoza - normospermija. 

nismo mogli virovat, mislili smo da su zamjenili nalaze, al izgleda da nisu   :Wink:  

moramo sada opet chekirati, nadam se da ce ostati na normali.

----------


## lamai

> MM je bio kod travara i pio čajeve 4 mjeseca redovito (neznam koja mješavina) i popravio spermiogram sa 11 mil. i 38% pokr. na 15 mil. i 58% pokr.


Evo menei MM koji se također borimo sa prirodom oko trudnoće. Kako doktori govorekod mene je sve ok ali MM bi trebao popraviti spermiogram.Čitajući ovaj forum već sam puno toga doznala,ali nikad nije previše. Zamolima bi te ako bi mi poslala na p.p kod kojeg ste travara bili, pošto sam za to već čula , ali nikako da dođem do adrese.
Čestitke svim curama i M koji su uporni i pišući na ovom forumu daju nove informacije nama (meni) i MM koji smo na samom početku.

----------


## tota

> Tone prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MM je bio kod travara i pio čajeve 4 mjeseca redovito (neznam koja mješavina) i popravio spermiogram sa 11 mil. i 38% pokr. na 15 mil. i 58% pokr.
> 
> 
> Evo menei MM koji se također borimo sa prirodom oko trudnoće. Kako doktori govorekod mene je sve ok ali MM bi trebao popraviti spermiogram.Čitajući ovaj forum već sam puno toga doznala,ali nikad nije previše. Zamolima bi te ako bi mi poslala na p.p kod kojeg ste travara bili, pošto sam za to već čula , ali nikako da dođem do adrese.
> Čestitke svim curama i M koji su uporni i pišući na ovom forumu daju nove informacije nama (meni) i MM koji smo na samom početku.


Hay ako bi i meni mogle poslat broj i adresu tog travara. Hvala.

----------


## Sanja79

Pinky, cestitam!
Ostalima zelim mnogo srece i kazem vam da kod vas postoji barem neka sansa za "prirodnu" trudnocu i da ne ocajavate bez veze. 
Eto, imate mahanje od mene i puno dobrih zelja!

----------


## pujica

podižem - naime poklanjam skoro punu bočicu bioastina (fale samo 3-4tablete) jer je MM na njega reagirao s alergijom pa ako je netko zainterestiran nek se javi na pp

----------


## pujica

podižem - naime poklanjam skoro punu bočicu bioastina (fale samo 3-4tablete) jer je MM na njega reagirao s alergijom pa ako je netko zainterestiran nek se javi na pp

----------


## Sanja79

Pujice, alergijom? Kako se manifestirala?

----------


## zlata

:Razz:  Da li je tko od vas curke imao kakav kontakt za Slobodanom T. koji navodno liječi neplodnost

----------


## uporna

Pisalo se već o njemu a ja iz osobnog iskustva ti kažem bacanje novaca jer to što ti on prepiše i proda možeš i sama nabaviti u apoteci i proći ćeš jeftinije. Malo na pretražnik ukucaj ili njegovo ime ili fitoterapija. Netko je točno napisao sve što je pio a to su sve sastojci koji se uredno mogu nabaviti. 
Ne kažem da neko nakon toga nije došao do cilja ali uvijek ima onih koji nakon svega ostanu trudni bez ikakve lječničke pomoći.

----------


## Pinky

> Sanja79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Laky*, to trebate spomenuti urologu. Mislim (moje laicko misljenje) da bi on trebao raditi bris uretre (ako sam dobro napisala). Logicno mi je da ako ti leukociti postoje, dolaze iz nekog izvora ili zarista.  
> 
> 
> Da se malo ubacim, dakle, i MM je na spermiogramu iz davne 2004. imao leukocite uz napomenu: _sanacija upale_. Komentari dr. su bili _biolozi, čim vide leukocite pišu upala, a normalno je da malo leukocita ima i u spermi_. Kako sam ja imala endometriozu smatrali smo da je to glavni razlog neplodnosti, a ne asthenozoospermia. Nakon biokemijske trudnoće poslije 1. IVF-a dali smo se na popravljanje spermiograma i nakon više pregleda i traženja konačno našli bogatu bakterijsku faunu u brisu ejakulata (napravili još briseve uretre i više urinokultura, ali te beštije se ne otkriju uvijek iz prve). Zato su i naši mali spermićci lošije plivali. Onda smo to liječili (antibioticima i homeopatski) i malo zaliječili, MM pio razne vitamine, bioastin i sl. prema preporukama dragih Roda i ja ostala prirodno trudna. Sad, jesu li nam se zvijezde posložile, ili su te bakterije ipak smetale, ne znam. Ali svakako vam svima preporučam da ne odustajete od popravljanja spermiograma. To je bar zdravo (za razliku od hormona kojima šopaju nas, nježnije polovice)!


evo cure opet mene. nakon super nalaza lani u 6. mjesecu, zadnja dva su opet asthenooligo.. 

anyway... ja sam isla na hsg i nakon hsga odnijela sam i njegove najnovije nalaze mom novom doc-u i on je rekao da je prvo i osnovno sto moramo napraviti da popravimo spermiogram da on zalijeci potencijalnu upalu jer ima cijelo vrijeme povecan broj leukocita. leukociti se lijepe na spermice i otezavaju im kretanje.

on je imao date sa urologom u dbk danas, tip je samo pogledao nalaze obicnog i mikrobioloskog urina te novi spermiogram i rekao da mora na VV kod endokrinologa....

trebalo mi je GODINU DANA da ga natram da ude u urologa (koji je od nas udaljen sat ipo vremena), mogu misliti koliko ce mu trebati da iz dalmacije ode u zagreb   :Sad:  

moj je dr rekao da mm treba napraviti briseve (sto mu ovaj urolog nije spomenuo). + izgleda da mm ima bolove u desnom testisu, na sto ovaj biserni urolog uopce nije obracao paznju....

sta nam vi predlazete? u ovih par godina borbe za bebu sam naucila da prvo trebam pitati moje forumasice za misljenje, a tek onda, oboruzana novim saznanjima, krenuti kod doktora....

mislim da nam je najpametnije ponovo ici u urologa, al otpisati dubrovnik, i otici na second opinion u split. 
dal on u urologa radi briseve? zasto je ovaj urolog preporucio endokrinologa u VV u zagrebu?

totalno sam izgubljena, zato oprostite ako je post bez glave i repa... :?   :?   :Sad:

----------


## Sanja79

Cekaj, na osnovu cega urolog salje TM endokrinologu? Zbog asthenooligo? Ili zbog leukocita? Mislim da definitivno morate promijeniti urologa. Nadjite nekoga ozbiljnog... Zanemariti bolove u testisu i ne predloziti bris nakon konstantno povecanih leukocita... Meni to zvuci kao nemar. Znaci, promijenite urologa- to ti je moj savjet ako uspijes nagovoriti muza... Second opinion rules!
A svog dragog pritisni jer nijednom muskarcu se ne da lako na bilo kakve preglede koji ukljucuju njihovu muskost...   :Laughing:

----------


## marijana28

draga pinky,
mi smo se dopisale o HSG-u, no u međuvremenu sam dobila nove nalaze MM. Ukratko dijagnoza mu je kao i kod tvog TM, oligoastehospermija. Ono što tvoj muž treba napraviti je briseve koje u Splitu inače radiš na higijenskom ili privatno. Moj muž je išao privatno jer se nalaz manje čeka a i prema muškim pričama ova je privatnica nježna za razliku od krvnika   :Laughing:   na Higijenskom. To ga je došlo oko 400 kn i nalazi budu gotovi za 2-3 dana. Ako te zanima poslati ću ti broj i adresu. Mada vjeruj mi trebat će ti konjski živci za natirati ga na to. Bilo bi dobro da ti muž izvadi hormone. To može obaviti na odjelu nuklearne medicine u bolnici jer privatno je preskupo. Dr. opće prakse ti daje uputnicu, no nama je urolog napisao koje hormone, mogu ti napisati koje je moj vadio (ali sutra nalaz mi je doma). U svakom slučaju to je obično vađenje krvi pa se moj MM nije previše bunio. Nalazi budu gotovi za 10-ak dana. 
I s tim nalazom hormona ideš u endokrinologa da ti ga očita. Moj MM je jučer išao u privatnika koji mu je rekoa da je testesteron iako u granicama prenizak z anjegove godine i da je u tome problem i da preostaje jedino umjetna. I da nađena mi je manja varikokela ali je rekao da on ne bi gubio vrijeme na to jer lječenje muške neplodnosti u našim godinama (ja 29 on 31) nema smisla.
Oprostite svi na ovako dugom postu, ali nadam se da sam tebi ili barem nekom pomogla

----------


## Pinky

marijana moja, sta se nas dvi pratimo, pa i u dijagnozama   :Laughing:  

ajde MOLIM te napisi mi na pvt di je isao privatno, popis hormona (jer nasim doktorima ovde maltene tribas kemijsku pridrzavat) i di je endokrinolog. anyway, i moj ima manju varikokelu al to po njima nije uzrok...

dobra stvar je sto imamo dovoljan broj spermica za inseminaciju, al ne mozemo nista poceti (cak ni obicni stari sex ne dolazi u obzir bez kondoma, sto mi je izuzetno zao jer sam citala da zene nakon hsg-a lakse ostaju trudne) dok ne skuzimo zbog cega on ima povecane leukocite...

ma mm je tribalo 3 godine da ponovi spermiogram nakon sto mu je dijagnosticirana asthenooligo, pa jos godinu nakon ponovljenog da ode u urologa... ubit cu se... al nakon mog hsg-a je rekao da ce se uozbiljiti   :Laughing:   da mi je i to vidit. u medjuvremenu meni otkucava 34. a njemu 35.   :Sad:

----------


## pinkbunny

Bok curke,
i MM ima istu dijagnozu=oligoasthenozoospermija, moj dr. kaže kao super(???) nije mi to baš jasno jer prošli nalaz je bio normozoospermija.
Evo nalaza pa ako mi netko može pojasniti (možda ipak nije loš):
progresivno pokretni:12,50%
pokretni: 18,75%
pokretni u mjestu: 6,25%
nepokretni: 62,50%
Može li možda RTG snimanje negativno utjecati na rezultat (jučer je MM bio na RTG-u (nije ovo valjda jako glupo pitanje?).

----------


## Alyssa

Cure su tu par puta spominjale karnitin od Kala - jel' zna mozda netko gdje se u Zg mogu kupiti njihovi preparati? Ovaj Twin Labov karnitin mi stvarno malo _too much_ kosta, a MD se bas ne svidja ideja pijenja sumecih tablete (koji su isto ovdje spominjani), pa ako vec moze za manje para... A ionako vec svi ti silni preparati i vitamini dosta kostaju.

----------


## tiki_a

pink, i MM ima istu dijagnozu i za IVF/ICSI uvijek imamo i previše spermića   :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

pink, i MM ima istu dijagnozu i za IVF/ICSI uvijek imamo i previše spermića   :Smile:

----------


## pinkbunny

Alyssa, što se tiče cijena, meni su u ljekarni rekli da niti ne drže Kalove proizvode jer su puno skuplji od drugih (mi kupili od Encijana 72 kn) inače, htjela sam kupiti i L arginin o kojem se isto tu puno piše međutim u više ljekarni su mi rekli da nikad čuli za takvo što :?

----------


## pinkbunny

Tiki, ma znam ja to ali sam u panici jer je dr. vidio spermiogram i kaže super, e sad sam ti ja u panici jer do sada je nalaz bio normozoo pa nije bilo ICSI a zadnja dva IVF-a su bili lošiji zametci (6 st i (CC nemam pojma šta to znači)), ja mislim da su bili tako loši zbog spermiograma ili možda zbog onog starog inkubatora na SD.
Ipak ja poharala ljekarne i sad MM uredno hranim sa svim čudima koja sam pokupila po forumu. Nadam se da će uskoro sve uroditi plodom jer sam potrošila brdo love za MM a tek za mene.

----------


## Alyssa

*Pinkbunny*, ja sam isto htjela kupiti ovaj Encianov, ali sam skuzila da cure pricaju da to nije isto, jer je Encianov samo L-karnitin (koji je inace i jeftiniji), a onaj koji nama ustvari treba i koji je puno bolji (i, naravno, skuplji) se zove Acetyl L-karnitin, a taj ima Twin Lab i kosta preko 350 kn (onaj od 500 mg) - za mjesec dana! Netko je ostavio link Kalove stranice pa sam vidjela da Kal isto ima taj Acetyl L-karnitin i kosta nekih 15-ak $, a tu je neka cura rekla da ga je ona narucila u ljekarni, pa sam mislila da se mozda isplati - ali ako su tebi rekli da su Kalovi proizvodi kod nas skuplji, onda se ocito ne isplati.
Mi cemo onda ipak probati ono sto je nasla Marijana28 - Carni FX (koji ima i L-karnitina i Acetyl L-karnitina), koji kosta 120 kn za 20 dana: pogledaj par postova unazad, pise ti i br. telefona za naruciti.

L-arginin ti, koliko ja znam, kod nas ima samo od Twin Laba (ali je on ipak jeftiniji od Acetyl L-karnitina). Probaj ih nazvati direktno pa ih pitati gdje ga u Slavoniji mozes nabaviti. Tel. ti je 01/6183 000. Inace, meni su kad sam zvala rekli da je L-arginin za kvalitetu i kolicinu spermija, a Acetyl L-karnitin za pokretljivost.

----------


## pinkbunny

Alyssa, hvala na ovim info, vjerujem da će koristiti drugim curama jer meni je sve to postalo pre skupo, a tko zna hoće li bit rezultata.
MM već troši BioAstin, vit. E, cink, selen,L karnitin, a i ja trebam cijelo čudo vitamina, pa sok od cikle, pa Ginko, Folic Plus, pa ako sve to skupa ne upali?
Ipak hvala!

----------


## Alyssa

Pinkbunny, nema na cemu, tako sam i ja zakljucila za L-arginin da nam bas i nije nuzan, jer je MD problem pokretljivost, a ne broj, pa smo se skoncentrirali samo na Acetyl L-karnitin (uz Bioastin), jer stvarno - tko bi sve to platio, uz sve ostale vitamine kojima se oboje kljukamo!?
Eto, drzim fige da nam ovo sto uzimamo pomogne i da bude dovoljno!

----------


## regina78

evo da se i ja prijavim... odlucila MM kljukati vitaminima unatoc uzasnom spermiogramu... prvo azoospermija a sad oligozoospermija III i asthenozoospermija (5-8 potpuno nepokretnih i izrazito nepravilnog oblika)...pls mi recite jesam li malcice prekrdasila ili bi triba jos koji  :Embarassed:  
acetil-l-carnitin, l- arginine, bioastin, cink, selen, omega 3, vitamin e i piskavica?

----------


## sweet

Hi svima,
ako moze jedna informacija. Mi smo kupili piskavicu (u sjemenkama je dosla) pa me zanima kako se pije i na koji nacin se priprema. Negdje kazu da se potopi u vodi, negdje opet da se melje. Ali svugdje pise da se konzumira sa medom. Pa ako moze pls...............male upute.
Hvala

----------


## Alyssa

*Regina78*, to ti je otprilike to sto je meni rekla jedna nutricionistica da je dobro piti za spermiogram, jedino bi jos bilo dobro da uzima vece kolicine C vitamina (min. 500 mg).

----------


## Alyssa

E da, i l-karnitin i l-arginin nije dobro da bas dugo uzima bez pauze (bilo bi dobro napraviti malu pauzu nakon koja 3 mjeseca), jer mogu povisiti jetrene probe.

----------


## regina78

Alyssa hvala na odg... a C vitamin nisam namjerno da ga ne predoziram jer kad sam citala tu ima i negativnih utjecaja ako se prekrdasi s njim... samo sam muzu rekla da svaki dan ima da pojede bar dvi narance i limuna tj domace limunade   :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

:D ..pozdrav svim rodinim ljubiteljima...na početku sam sa RODOM ..ali sam super informacija dobila i hvala vam svima...  :Kiss:  ...MM je počeo piti MACA POTENT...nalaz prvi mu je bo 25% živi spermija...radili nalaz u PŽ bolnici pa nema detaljnih znamenki...idemo na VV 15.5. da MM napravi novi spermiogram i endokrinoloski pregled...do tada se nadam da ćemo fulati te preglede i da ću se zaokružiti....kasni mi 2 dana a mene strah napraviti test.....

----------


## BHany

zelimo_bebu...pozdrav...imaš pp!

----------


## marijana28

evo neki dan sam u 24sata vidila reklamu za kapi "Visci inula" i čaj "Urogen", koji poboljišavaju spermiogram i plodnost muškaraca, to je neka firma iz osijeka, herba ili tako nešto, zapisala sam broj 031/271-975, pa ako netko nešto zna o tome neka javi.

----------


## Ginger

podižem  - imam isto pitanje kao i sweet. kako se pije, tj. priprema piskavica? dobila sam je u sjemenkama... i što sad?

ja odlučila da počne piti neke stvari dok ne napravimo drugi spermiogram, a onda ću početi i s nekim čajevima (kao ž_b)

----------


## Ginger

ispravak, ja odlučila da MM počne ... i onda ĆE ....

dakle, ja sam odlučila što on mora   :Laughing:   baš sam prava žena...

----------


## rebeca

Mene također zanima kako se to sve pije, pa toga ima hrpa velika. Recimo počnemo piti  L-carnitin, L-acetil, , piskavicu, c vit. e vit., cink, selen, koenzim q10, bioastin, macu potent... ne znam jesam li što zaboravila. Na koji način to sve piti, to su većinom tablete, to je šaka tableta?  :Smile:

----------


## mirelkov

Ginger,ja kupujem MM subanovu piskavicu,sameljem je u mlincu za kavu do sitnoga i onda prije nego popije piskavicu stavi si u usta žlicu šećera jer je odvratna.Ja ga filam s piskavicom već godinu dana i spermiogram se uz operaciju varikokele popravio iz astenoterato u normo.Vrijedi pokušati u svakom slučaju!

----------


## Ginger

mirelkov hvala!
al nemam mlinac za kavu   :Rolling Eyes:  

rebeca je, puna šaka tableta, al kaj ćeš, ako pomogne.....

----------


## Kikica1

Curke, ja kupila piskavicu jos na ljeto i mislila sam je samljet i davat muzeku. Ali mi je zenska u biljnoj ljekarni rekla da se ne smije dugo uzimati, radi jetre, ako sam dobro shvatila. Ako sam u krivu ili ako neka od vas zna nesto detaljnije, slobodno me ispravite.

----------


## rebeca

Nisam znala da se piskavica tako uzima. Šta samelje se i tako se proguta, a ja mislila napravi se kao čaj  :Embarassed:  
Ginger, Umjesto mlinca može se samljeti u onom kućanskom aparatu, mikser za povrće ili multi praktiku, ja tu znam samljeti orahe i skroz ih samelje .
A što se tiče tih tableta, ako se tako može uzimati sve odjednom, nema to veze bitno je da se smije uzimati i da bude učinka  :Smile:

----------


## Yana

Nemamo problema sa 'spermiogramcicem' vec s mojom dvorogom maternicom, no znam jednu dragu zenu s kojom sam hodocastila po ivf-ovima a ciji muz je imao jako, jako los spermiogram. Na bebu cu cekali 8 godina i eto docekali su trudnocu  :D . Svoj problem, kako kazu, rijesili su u Beogradu kod nekog dr. ciju adresu neznam ali mogu pitati ako koga zanima.
Inace bili su skepticni prema travama i jednom savim drugacijem pristupu neplodnosti a eto uspjeli su, zahvaljujuci 'cudotvornom' dr, travama ili mozda necem sasvim desetom, ali vjeruju da im je pomogao bas dr. iz Beograda jer je muzev spermiogram dozivio svoj procvat a rezultat je  :Saint:  
Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

mislim da se mora davati kao čaj.
meni piše da se samelje mislim žličica-dvije i natopi u 2 deci hladne vode na koja 3-4 sata, onda se to sve kratko prokuha i pije s medom 2-3 puta dnevno. e sad, ja nisam shvatila da li tu količinu treba popiti na 2-3 puta ili toliko puta kuhati. 
ja sam odlučila mu ta 2 deci dati mu odjednom.

rebeca, hvala, multipraktik imam, al nisam bila sigurna hoće li se u tome samljeti...

yana, hvala, ja prvo čekam drugi mm spermiogram pa da krenemo u veće pohode, a za sad ga kljukam vitaminima i čajevima

----------


## dacaob

Yana, pošto sam iz bg, a mm ima očajan spermogram, zaista bih volela čuti o kom se urologu radi, malo ih je ovde dobrih.
Pozdrav svim devojkama, i istina je da sa piskavicom treba biti oprezan, piti je 3 meseca pa pauza, nije baš naivna stvar, može da ošteti i jetru i srce-ona se inače daje životinjama. Siroti naši muževi, šta sve moraju piti-mm je inače pio piskavicu punih nedelju dana i prokrvario mu čir-a on je to povezao sa piskavicom i jedva dočekao da prekine sa uzimanjem iste.
Ljubac i sretno svima

----------


## talia7

Kad smo već kod urologa, nekad sam od nekog čula ... da je neki od urologa u Petrovoj jako dobar i da se bavi pitanjem neplodnosti muškaraca. 
Ne mogu se sjetiti imena, ali znam da prezime nije bilo slavensko nego valjda njemačko ili  :?  
Zna li neka od vas ili sam se pogubila u moru informacija koje hvatam na sve moguće strane, pa taj doktor niti ne postoji nego sam ja nešto sanjala?

----------


## nova nada

cure pozdrav.

slušam puno o piskavici, a recite mi gdje se može kupiti' Znam da u biljnoj ljekarni možda ili neke su napisale na placu. Ali ja nisam iz Zg i trebala bi mi točna adresa. Molim vas, ako tko zna koju da mi se javi. 

Pozdrav i svma koje su u postupku  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   sretno!

----------


## Ginger

*nova nada* mislim da piskavicu možeš nabaviti u bilo kojoj biljnoj ljekarni.

*regina78* kako se vaš nalaz popravio sa azoo na oligo?
ja bih trenutno bila zadovoljna sa bilo kojom drugom dijagnozom osim azoo... samo da ima nešto za ICSI... ah, šta ti očaj radi....

----------


## Yana

dacaob, imas pm.
Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## regina78

ginger kao sta vidis mi smo jos uvijek azoo bez obzira na taj oligo!
nakon sta smo pili nolvex i trental po preporuci jednog doca (reka nam ako to ne napravi boom da nece nista)
dva puta smo uzeli tu terapiju (vise nismo smili) i dobili 5-8 nepokretnih i nepravilnog oblika i to u centrifugatu nadjeni tako da nista od toga boom  :Sad: 
neznam ni sama zasto su nam napisali tu dijagnozu :?
mozda smo trebali odma na biopsiju ponovo al tada niti sam bila na ovom forumu (puno skucenijeg znanja   :Embarassed:  ) a i bilo frisko od zadnje biopsije pa mozda ni nebi ponovila, ko zna :/

----------


## Ginger

a joj, ja sa mislila da ste se pomaknuli sa azo... ponadala sam se...
baš si mislim, pa kako smo upali u tih prokletih 2% !!!!!!

----------


## regina78

mene jedino muci kako nas "samo" 2% a samo na forumu nas 10-15!!!!!
to mi krivo, na kraju bi volila da nas samo 2% (bar meni to tako zvuci)   :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

ni meni to nije jasno, stvarno nas ima dosta pa kako je to onda samo 2%
veli mm meni: pa dobro, jesam poseban, al ne baš toliko da upadnem u tih 2%   :Laughing:

----------


## meripopins

Ni meni nije jasno-možda osobe s problemom, primećuju smo druge osobe s problemom!
Šta da kažem isto smo u grupi azospermija. Urolog nam je rekao da na šest meseci dolazimo na kontrole, a od terapija nam ništa ne prepisuje. Samo ono što sami čujemo, uglavnom na forumima. Zašta je dobar klomifen? Nama ga nikad nisu prepisali. MM isto ima povišen FSH i LGH.
Pozdrav za sve na forumu!

----------


## milivoj73

večer  :Grin:  
eto pijuckam nekakav čaj koji kažu pomaže...MŽ na tjelovježbi i takoo...brojimo dane do VV (31)...prvo ja pa zajedno  :Love:  
krenuli smo i ne stajemo do   :Saint:  
~~~~~~~~~za sve   :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> ...stvarno nas ima dosta pa kako je ...


Oni bez takvih problema imaju drugačije probleme zbog kojih vise na nekim drugim forumima...  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...stvarno nas ima dosta pa kako je ...
> 
> 
> Oni bez takvih problema imaju drugačije probleme zbog kojih vise na nekim drugim forumima...


ma znam sweety   :Kiss:  , svi mi imamo svoje probleme, al sam samo htjela istaknuti da nas je puno ovjde s ovom dijagnozom, a ima ju kao "samo" 2% muške populacije (svjetske).... čini mi se kao velika koncentracija na jednom mjestu.
ne mislim da su neki drugi problemi manji, daleko od toga.....

----------


## rebeca

Ja jučer išla u biljnu ljekarnu kupiti sve ove vitamine, koje su mi cure  preporučile: Vitamin A,C,E B, selen , cink, folna, L-karnitin, arginin, piskavica, maca potent... ova se tamo skoro onesvjestila kad sam to sve rekla. Ženi nije jasno čemu to sve odjednom.  Može li mi netko podvući što bi bilo od ovoga najpotrebnije, da isključim neke stvari. I što još je li normalno da L-karnitina treba  2g. dnevno pa to su 4 tablete samo njega, a l-arginina 4 g pa to je 8 tableta? Malo sam se zamislila, jer jedna bočica ispadne doza za 15 dana.  :? Da li je netko koristio L-karnitin i l-arginin i u kolikom količinama i još što drugo od ovih vitamina japotzrebniji?

----------


## Sandrino

Rebeca, malkoc se strpi, budući sam na poslu, a podaci doma, poslati ću ti sve što te zanima, a u svezi vitamina, minerala, L-karnitina i L-arginina, njihove primjene i doze za muškarcva i ženu kako bi povećali svoju plodnost, a koji su bitni u popravljanju sperme.
Uzimamo MM i ja te nadomjeske s pauzama (potrebno je pažljivo dozirati), međutim MM uzima još neke lijekove za astmu,alergije, te leđa za koje mislim da negativno utječu na plodnost, a u paketu s njegovim hormonima odnosno hipofizom, uz nadomjeske ipak nema pogoršanja koje je najavljeno, već je status quo (a opet naposlijetku ISCI)
Ono što sad mene zanima, gdje bi se kod nas mogla napraviti individualna detaljnja analiza stanja vitamina i minerala, jer upravo bi se, s obzirom na dane rezultate, trebala uzimati ova terapija i na taj način izbalansirati organizam. Jer, ako npr. imaš viška jednog vitamina, a manjka drugog a koji utječe negativno na prvi, naravno da bi trebalo uzimati samo ovaj drugi.
Također, potrebno je utvrditi postojanje otrovnih tvari u organizmu npr. olova (zbog starih olovnih vodovodnih), kamdija (zbog aktivnog odnosno pasivnog pušenja i sl), žive (ukoliko se dolazi s obzirom na narav posla u kontakt s njom) i dr.
Nisam istraživala, no gdje je to moguće ispitati?

----------


## Ginger

Sandrino, i ja bih ti bila zahvalna za instrukcije o doziranju tih preparata...
Ja MM dajem ujutro L-arginin, cink i selen po jednu tabletu (od twinlaba, ne znam koje su doze, al u apoteci su jedino njih imali i na bočicama piše da se uzima po jedna kapsula dnevno), a za većeru L-karnitin i bioastin (njega 2 tabletice) i čaj od piskavice...
Ja sam tako iskombinirala prema prethodnim postovima, al ako netko ima bolji savjet - hit me!

Što se tiče mjerenja tih vitamina individualno, ne znam di se može, samo sam tu na forumu pročitala da je neka rodica slučajno naletila dok su to radili u nekoj apoteci...

----------


## gejsha

milivoj (kad god izgovorim to sjetim se onog filma ludii milojko   :Laughing:  )  kod nas ista situacija muz ispija čaj a ja se pripremam za fitnes ,temperatura pala ja odmah u akciju   (kak veli moja baba platit cesh ti to dijete kad budesh stara)   :Grin:  
htjedoh te pitat jesi si uzeo E vitamin i jel i ti imash svaki drugi dan da ga pijesh? 

Ginger twin lab po meni i je najbolji jer sve ljekeve ima u staklenim tamnim bočicama a ja samo to priznam kao dobro skladištenje.. 
Mi smo na čaju E vitaminu i onaj stari recept med+orasi+raznorazne sjemenke.. nismo se josh narucili na briseve i ostale zbrćkalice nekak se nadam da ce caj uronit plodom pa nece ni trebat    :Wink: 
Gin. ja se nekak nadam da ce biti kod vas kao i kod nas da ce ipak biti neka greska jeli i kod vas bilo da nema ni zivih ni mrtvih?

----------


## Ginger

joj gejsha, riječi ti se pozlatile... pa da bude neka greška.
nije bilo niti jednog jedinog, ni živog, ni mrtvog, ni grbavog.... centrifuga prazna...   :Sad:  

kakav je to E vitamin čaj? jesam dobro skužila? čaj s vitaminom E? ili sam danas po ko zna koji put ispala plavuša   :Grin:   ?

----------


## Kikica1

Koliko sam ja skuzila, piskavica se uzima zato sto u njoj ima L arginina.

MM pije po tableticu cinka, l arginina i imamo od simbiona ace+selen. Od svega pije po jednu i to poslije vecere. Mi se drzimo onoga sta pise na kutiji, jedna na dan. Vecina nas to uzima napamet, bez nekih pretraga kojima je dokazano da u tijelu nesto fali.

----------


## Kikica1

Htjela sam reci da je bez konzultacije s lijecnikom mozda ipak najbolje drzati se doze koja je propisana na kutiji od proizvoda.

----------


## rebeca

Pa i ja sam skužila da kad bih koristila sve te preparate odjednom, mislim da je ipak previše, tj. MM. Mislim da ipak treba biti oprezan. 
Kikica1, čiji si kupila l-arginin?
Sandrino, kad stigneš javi se

----------


## milivoj73

je je tako i kod mene sa E vitaminom , svaki drugi dan...  :Grin:

----------


## Kikica1

l arginin od twinlaba, cink od naturalwealtha - poslije su mi rekli u apoteci da je mozda bolje da kad popije cink uzmemo cink od twinlaba. Ima ti jos jedan proizvod koji mi je preporucila cura u apoteci, ne znam tocno ciji je. Zajedno su e vitamin i selen, boca je kao od prenatala, samo mi se cini da je zeleno plava. Krenuli smo s vitaminima odmah nakon operacije varikokele, s time da je MM par dana "prespavao" pa mislim da ce ovo sto imamo doma popiti do kraja mjeseca. Nakon toga sam mislila da radi promjene uzmemo bioastina za 2-3 mjeseca pa onda opet kombinaciju koju pije sada. Mislim da sam negdje procitala da nije l arginin dobro uzimati duze od 3 mjeseca pa bi mi zato bilo draze da malo napravi pauzu od njega.

----------


## rebeca

Da, i ja sam pročitala i za l-arginin i l-karnitin , da nije dobro uzimati duže od 3 mj. Kako sam ja sad imal spontani, a u akciju idem ponovno u 1mj. onda sam kontala da je to baš to vrijeme, a toliko trjr i spermatogeneza. reci mi koja je uloga bioastina?

----------


## Kikica1

e di me nadje! evo ti linkic pa sama pogledaj http://www.biovega.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=120

----------


## Sandrino

Drage moje, trebalo mi je malo više vremena, ali trud se , nadam isplatio! 

U nastavku citiram te navodim poglavlja iz knjige ¨Povećajte svoju plodnost¨ dr. Marilyn Glenville,( kupljeno u Svijetu knjige) ginekologinje koja  ju je napisala knjigu tvrdeći da postoje mnoge prirodne alternative koje parovima mogu pomoći da poboljšaju svoju plodnost  i to pravilnom prehranom, zdravim načinom života te alternativnim pristupima plodnosti. Uvodno ista autorica navodi da se u proteklih 20 godina povećao broj parova koji imaju problema sa plodnošću na način da su vrijednosti spermiograma pale za 50% u posljednjih deset godina, povećan je postotak abnormalne građe spermija, od parova koji planiraju trudnoću, 25 % ima poteškoća sa začećem, sasvim je uobičajeno da paru koji nema nikakvih problema s neplodnošću treba dvije do tri godine da začne, svaka četvrta žena je imala spontani pobačaj, 30% parova koji traže medicinsku pomoć dobije objašnjenje da pat od idiopatske neplodnosti ( neplodnosti nepoznata uzroka) koju liječnici ne mogu liječiti.
   Navodi, kao što već i znamo iz dosadašnjeg iskustva i prikupljenih podataka, čimbenike koji mogu utjecati na plodnost: PREHRANA:nezdrava hrana puna aditiva, a manjka prirodnih hranjivih tvari, mršavost i debljina; ALKOHOL, CIGARETE I DROGA; DOB I ZDRAVSTVENI PROBLEMI: ¨i ako ste i prešli 35. možete biti uvjereni da van na raspolaganju stoji mnogo toga čime možete povećati plodnost; začepljeni jajovodi, PCO, miomi, endometrioza, celikalija, malen broj spermija, njihova slaba pokretljivost i abnormalnost, aglutinacija, varikokela,, začepljenja, testisi koji se nisu spustili (kriptorhizam); endokrilne bolesti, klamidija,mikroplazna i ureaplazma; OPASNOSTI KOJI PRIJETE IZ PRIRODNOG OKOLIŠA: genetički modificirana hrana, kemikalije u kućanstvu, inonizirajuće i neionizirajuće zračenje (mobilni telefoni, kuhanje u mikrovalnoj pećnici), visokotoksični teški metali (živa, olovo, kadmij, bakar; IZ RADNOG OKOLIŠA: računala, stres.
Nadalje, autorica objašnjava (naslovi poglavlja koji pobliže daju upute) kako si sami možemo pomoći i to: upoznavanjem s hormonima, načinu njihova djelovanja i vremenu plodnosti, poboljšanjem prehrane, prestankom konzumiranja alkohola, cigareta i droge, smanjenjem razine stresa, uzimanjem nadomjeska hranjivih tvari, istraživanjem alternativnih medicinskih pristupa( fitoterapija, homeopatija i akupunktura), provjerom razine hranjivih tvari i toksina u svojem tijelu, zaštiti se od opasnosti koje prijete iz prirodnog okoliša, kako svladati svoje zdravstvene probleme.
Posebnim poglavljem  opisuje ulogu muškarca- u 40% slučajeva neplodnosti sudjeluje muškarac.
Kako ne bi odmah prepisala cijelu knjigu od oko 230 str. zadržat ću se na NADOMJESCIMA HRANJIVIH TVARI za koje autorica zaključuje da postoji od njih velika korist, akoliko pridonose plodnosti tek se treba istražiti. Prehrana mora biti raznolika radi sigurnog unosa dovoljno različitih tvari. U naše vrijeme rafinirane hrane treba uzimati nadomjeske kako bismo nadoknadili njihov manjak u prehrani, no oni nisu zamjena za dobru hranu. Jer, u prirodi mnoge hranjive tvari djeluju zajedno i tek u određenoj kombinaciji pravino funkcioniraju, te je stoga važno kada se razmišlja o uzimanju nadomjestaka- bez obzira na naš zdravstveni problem- da se kao temelj uzme dobar multivitaminski nadomjestak i da se tada dodaju druge hranjive tvari.
1.	*Folna kiselina*: najčešća vitaminska deficijencija u svijetu koja je jedan u nizu B vitamina, gdje žena bi trebala uzimati 400 mcg na dan (također i vitaminB12)
2.	*Cink* :hranjiva tvar vezana za mušku i žensku plodnost, njegov manjak mže prouzročiti kromosomske promjene i kod žena i kod muškaraca, a koje promjene smanjuju plodnost i povećavaju opasnost od spontanog pobačaja; nužan kako bi privukao i zadržao spolne hormone, estrogen i progesteron; važan u staničnoj diobi u trenutku začeća; osigurava pravilan razvoj spermija; muškarcima s niskom razinom testosterona, uzimanjem cinka, povećava se razina hormona   broj spermija; simptomi nedostatka cinka su bijele mrlje na noktima, malen broj spermija, loš osjet okusa i mirisa; i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 30 mg cinka svaki dan, 
3.	*Selen:* mineral nužan u prehrani jer mogu onesposobiti štetne slobodne radikale, dobra razina selena nužna je za optimalno stvaranje spermija i testosterona i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 100 mg selena svaki dan,
4.	*Esencijalne masne kiseline*; omega 3 masti (kapsule s ribljim ili lanenim uljem) bitne za svaki sustav organizma, uključujući i reproduktivni gdje su nužne za zdravu funkciju hormona. GLA (omega 6) može se naći ulju noćurka, boražine i crnom ribizlu. Upozorenje: ne uzimajte nadomjeske u obliku kapsula s uljem iz jetre bakalara (morske ribe) budući mogu biti kontaminirani toksinima i živom koji  prolaze kroz jetru). Inače laneno ulje sadržava i omega 3 i omega 6 esencijalne masne kiselina; i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 1000  mg lanenog ulja svaki dan ili 150 mg GLA (omega 6) i 300mg (omega 3)  EPA,
5.	*B vitamini*: B6 poboljšava plodnost žena, prema istraživanjima nekim ženama se nakon 4 mjeseca uzimanja B6 vratila redovita mjesečnica, nakon 6 mjeseci uimanja, 12 od 14 žena je ostalo trudno; B12 važan je za obnavljanje stanica i za ovećanje broja spermija; i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 50 mg B6 te 50 mg B12 svaki dan,
6.	*Vitamin E*: također jak antioksidans, ima zaštitnu ulogu u tijelu, , dokazano povećanje plodnosti oba spola; i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati  300-400 iu vitamina E svaki dan,
7.	*Vitamin C*. Povećava kvalitetu sperme; ako žena ne ovulira, obično joj se daje klomifen, no i kada uz njega ovulacija izostane može se potaknuti ako se uz klomifen uzima vitamin C, i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 1000 mg vitamina C svaki dan,
8.	*Mangan:*  važan element za zdravlje kože, izgradnju kostiju i hrskavice te regulaciju razine šećera u krvi, kod žena s niskom razinom mangana prijeti veća opasnost da će roditi dijete s malformacijama , i žena i muškarac bi trebali uzimati 5 mg mangana  svaki dan,
9.	*Željezo*: potrebno za stvaranje crvenih krvnih zrnaca i opskrbu tijela kisikom, tijekom pretraga prije MPO svakako provjeriti razinu željeza je nadomjesci željeza u kombinaciji s vitaminom C su pomogli mnogim ženama da zatrudne, posebno u MPO, uzimati samo ako je krvnim pretragama ustanovljen manjak, uzimati organsko ili kelirano željezo koje sa lakše apsorbira
10.	*L-arginin*: aminokiselina čiji manjak sprječava pravilno sazrijevanje spermija,  njegovim uzimanjem se bitno povećava broj i kvaliteta spermija, upozorenje:,ljudi koji pate od herpesa (bilo H simplex ili genitalni herpes) ne smiju ga uzimati jer potiče virus;  muškarac bi trebao  uzimati 1000  L.arginina svaki dan,
11.	*L-karnitin*: bitan za broj i pokretljivost spermija ,četveromjesečnim uzimanjem povećao se broj normalnih spermija kod muškaraca s visokim postotkom abnormalnih oblika te se općenito povećao broj spermija, muškarac bi trebao uzimati 100 mg na dan.
12.	*Vitamin A*:  bitno ga je imati u dovoljnim količinama u trenutku začeća jer je važan za razvoj embrija, ima antioksidacijska i zašttna svojstva slična selenu kojima štiti protiv mutacija stanica, žena bi trebala uzimati do 2500 iu vitamina A na dan

*Kako izabrati nadomjestk*. Prvo pronaći multivitaminski i mineralni nadomjestak za trudnice. Posevan nadomjestak za trudnoću poput proizvoda na tržištu (kod nas Materna, Prenatal, Folic) sadržavat će 400 mcg folne kiseline koju trebate svaki dan, te ispravnu razinu vitmanina A, tako da ga se ne mora uzimati odvojeno. Pogledajte koje se još tvari nalaze u nadomjesku, ako su manje od preporučite, uzmite dodatan nadomjestak kojim će se ¨podići ¨ te hranjive tvari.
Također prepisujem i Tabelu:

*Hranjiva tvar	Žena	Muškarac*Folna kiselina	400 mcg	-
Cink	           30 mg	                         30 mg
Selen	          100 mcg	                       100  mcg
Laneno ulje il     1000 mg	                      1000 mg
Omega 6	         150 mg	                        150 mg
Omega 3	          300 mg	                       300 mg
Vitamin B6	      Do 50 mg	                     Do 50 mg
Vitamin B1       Do 50 mc	                     Do 50 mc
Vitamin E	    300-400 iu	                  300-400 iu
Vitamin C	       1000 mg	                       1000 mg
Vitamin A	   Do 2500 iu	                             -
Mangan	          5 mg	                             5 mg
Željezo	     Ako je potrebno	                              -
L-arginin	               -                                       1000 mg
L-karnitin	              -	                                         100 mg


*Prirodni izvori hranjivih tvari:*
1. Cink: kamenice, bučine sjemenke, intergralan pšenica, raž, zob, bademi, grašak
2. Selen: tuna, sezamove sjemenke, morski plodovi, avokado i cjelovite žitarice
3.Vitamin E: masna riba (poput tune, srdela i lososa), sezamove sjemenke, kikiriki i nerafinirana ulja ( uključujući kukuruzno i suncokretovo)
4.Vitamin C: sirova paprika, brokula, cvjetača, jagoge, grašak, pečeni krumpir (u pečnici), naranče
5.L-arginin: mliječni proizvodi, pileina, riba i orašasto voće
6.Vitamin A: mrkva, rajčica, kupus, špinat i brokula


Za sada toliko, a ako vas zanimaju još neki podaci vezani za navedena poglavlja, potrudit ću se prepisati ih. 
PS : Pssssst, nadam se da me netko neće ¨teretit¨zbog zaštite autorskih prava!

----------


## Sandrino

na žalost tablica se nije dobro kopirala, tako da se morate snaći   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

Svaka cast na trudu!!!
Jos jedna stvar u tablici - vjerujem da ne treba pisati B1 nego B12.

----------


## ZO

bravo sandrino   :Heart:

----------


## luni

Kako se zovu one tablete gdje ima svega toga po malo. Znam da je to MM pio prije par godina i koštale su katastrofa bile su u žutoj velikoj bočici. Ne mogu se sjetiti, mozgam već 20 min  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginger

bravo sandrino, sad se bacam na proučavanje!
nije više azoo, al stvarno imamo kaj za popravljati!

----------


## rebeca

Sandrino, hvala od   :Heart:   :Love:  , baš si zlato. Sad ću lakše iskombinirati

----------


## Sandrino

> Svaka cast na trudu!!!
> Jos jedna stvar u tablici - vjerujem da ne treba pisati B1 nego B12.


Ispričavam se, greškica u brzom pisanju! 

Drage moje velika   :Kiss:   od mene   :Sick:   i   :Dancing Fever:  !

----------


## ivez051

Sandrino hvala ti na trudu  :Love:

----------


## ivez051

Ginger, genijalno za nalaze mm. Koliko su plivača našli?Koliko ste dugo imali azoo?Moj mm na zadnjem spermiogramu imao 30 pokretnih, to je bilo prije 7 mjeseci. Sad bi trebao ponoviti (krećemo u postupak krajem mjeseca). Šopam ga sa vitaminčekima i molim se da se broj nije smanjio (mm ima povišen LH i FSH)

----------


## Ginger

hej ivez051, cijeli nalaz sam ti napisala na prije začeća/ ~spermiogrami~ pa pogledaj tamo.
nama je ovo drugi nalaz, a prvi je bio desetak dana prije toga, al su bile apsolutno sve nule! moja gin. je rekla da nam ostaje samo usvajanje ili donor !!?!! totalni šok!!! 
mi smo ipak odlučili ponoviti i sva sreća da jesmo.
ja ti mm isto šopam sa brdo pripravaka (negdje gore sam napisala kaj sve....)
koliko sam shvatila vi imate 30% pokretnih, jel?
samo ti njega šopaj vitaminčekima i što prije u postupak! držim fige!

----------


## ivez051

Nažalost ne 30% pokretnih, nego 30 pokretnih spermića u ejakulatu  :Sad:  . Zahvalni smo i na tome, rekao nam doktor da je to super obzirom da je mm kao djete od 7 g. prebolio karcinom testisa, 2 god. kemoterapija i citostatika, jedva preživio..

----------


## Sandrino

rebeca, lilium   :Love:  
Ginger, odlično za drugi nalaz  :D 
i
hvala Bogu
i za  vas, ivez051, jer, nakon tako teške povijesti bolesti TM, ipak ima pokretnih spemija, i to  30, a dovoljan je samo jedan!
I neka bude ovaj novi nalaz još bolji!  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Mi čekamo još jedan nalaz s VV.

----------


## dacaob

Ginger šta da kažem drugo nego SJAJNO, ajde sad brzo krećite na postupak :D  :D  :D

----------


## rebeca

Evo ja sada došla iz ljekarne. Ginger, baš si mi uljepšala dan , tako mi je bio neki bezveze. Pitala sam u ljekarnoj, postoji li neki pripravak koji sadrži sve ove vitamine tajedno što si ti Sandrino nabrojala. Žena mi je par proizvođača nabrojila, naravnp posebno treba nadodati selen, l-karnitin.. L-karnitin ima od enciana, zanima me kakav je on, jeli ga netko koristi? A L-arginina nema nigdje. Zanima me koji su vitamini najbolji, ovi zajedno kad se koriste, i mora li se još nadodati neki vitamin ako ga tamo fali, ili se mogu recimo piti te 2 tablete dnevno?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

rebeca   :Kiss:   l-karnitin i l-arginin sam ti ja kupila od twinlaba (i cink i selen), probaj u nekoj boljoj ljekarni ili direkt kod njih.
L-arginin ima 500, a ne 1000 kak je sandirno napisala da treba, al ja mu ipak dajem po jednu tabletu. ostali preparatai imaju u jednoj kapsuli točno koliko treba.

dacaob, sandrino   :Kiss:  

ivez, dovoljan je samo jedan!! meni da su jučer rekli da ih ima 1, ja bih bila presretna, jer kad ti jednom kažu nije pornađen niti jedan...
nemoj biti zabrinuta, bit će sve ok!

----------


## BHany

Ginger, jako mi je drago :D ...znam točno koji je to osjećaj   :Wink:  

rebeca, možeš li napisati koji su to proizvođači i kako se pripravak zove...ti što sadrža sve osim ovih nekoliko nabrojanih?

Ma malo sam vas počela pratiti na ovoj temi...možda za mjesec i po dana sa 14 dođemo na recimo bar 28  :Grin:  ...i možda se malo više pomrdaju...iako neće biti neka velika razlika za postupak, ali eto čovjeka veseli i daje malo više nade...

----------


## rebeca

> Ginger, jako mi je drago :D ...znam točno koji je to osjećaj   
> 
> rebeca, možeš li napisati koji su to proizvođači i kako se pripravak zove...ti što sadrža sve osim ovih nekoliko nabrojanih?
> 
> Ma malo sam vas počela pratiti na ovoj temi...možda za mjesec i po dana sa 14 dođemo na recimo bar 28  ...i možda se malo više pomrdaju...iako neće biti neka velika razlika za postupak, ali eto čovjeka veseli i daje malo više nade...


Bilo je par proizvođača, ujutro ću otići kupiti, ovaj jedan koji mi je ova žena preporučila, dosta je dobar, ima najvišu razinu sastojaka do sada što sam ja vidjela. Već, sam zaboravila, samo se sjećam da je naš proizvođač. Mogu ti ujutro napisati. I nije mi se činio skup 70 tak kn. doza za 70 dana tako nešto.

----------


## rebeca

> rebeca    l-karnitin i l-arginin sam ti ja kupila od twinlaba (i cink i selen), probaj u nekoj boljoj ljekarni ili direkt kod njih.
> L-arginin ima 500, a ne 1000 kak je sandirno napisala da treba, al ja mu ipak dajem po jednu tabletu. ostali preparatai imaju u jednoj kapsuli točno koliko treba.
> 
> dacaob, sandrino   
> 
> ivez, dovoljan je samo jedan!! meni da su jučer rekli da ih ima 1, ja bih bila presretna, jer kad ti jednom kažu nije pornađen niti jedan...
> nemoj biti zabrinuta, bit će sve ok!


Kako mogu direkto od twinlaba  naručiti, i ako ti nije problem cijene na pp, vidim da mogu dosta varirati

----------


## sweet

E ovako zanima me da li neko zna prodaje li se Bioastin u Zenici (BIH) i koliko kosta otprilike,a isto vrijedi i za l-arginin i l-karnitin......... MM trenutno pije onu smjesu sa sjemenkama i medom (bio je recept negdje na forumu pa sam to smiksala, i nije ruzno probala sam i ja).

Jos nesto, culi smo nedavno da bundevino ulje moze popraviti spermiogram , da li je neko cuo isto ili je to samo tralala.

----------


## BHany

> Bilo je par proizvođača, ujutro ću otići kupiti, ovaj jedan koji mi je ova žena preporučila, dosta je dobar, ima najvišu razinu sastojaka do sada što sam ja vidjela. Već, sam zaboravila, samo se sjećam da je naš proizvođač. Mogu ti ujutro napisati.


Ajd pls  :Trep trep:

----------


## rebeca

sweet, I ja sam smiksala taj pripravak od meda i sjemenki i jedemo i ja i MM. Pročitala sam da se u biti svi ti vitamini sastoje velikim dijelom od toga što smo smiksali, tako sa ti i ja dnevno po jednu žlicu uzmen.

----------


## Ginger

BHany - bilo kakav napredak je još uvijek napredak! ja držim fige da bude veliki napredak!

rebeca imaš pm

----------


## rebeca

Ginger,   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

> Također, potrebno je utvrditi postojanje otrovnih tvari u organizmu npr. olova (zbog starih olovnih vodovodnih), kamdija (zbog aktivnog odnosno pasivnog pušenja i sl), žive (ukoliko se dolazi s obzirom na narav posla u kontakt s njom) i dr.
> Nisam istraživala, no gdje je to moguće ispitati?


Napravila sam malo web istrazivanje, analizu minerala i toksicnih elemenata u tragovima iz kose radi poliklinika Analiza - ST, negdje sam procitala da se uzorci mogu dati na vise mjesta po HR:
http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/index.php rade  25 elementa, imate detalje na: 
http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/in...d=170&Itemid=2 
a na webu ima i njihov cjenik. 
Mjerenja nekih minerala i vitamina iz krvi imaju:
Rebro(KBC ZG) na svom popisu pretraga ima: kalcij, magnezij, zeljezo, feritin, cink, folnu kiselinu, pretpostavljam da to imaju i drugi veci biokemijski laboratoriji po bolnicama, no kako dobiti uputnice....
Breyer-ZG: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/v2/index.asp ima kalcij, magnezij, zeljezo, feritin, b12, folna kiselina 
Salzer-ZG: http://www.laborcentar.hr/biokemijski-laboratorij.htm  ima kalcij, magnezij,cink, feritin, željezo
(za sada sam napravila u Breyeru sve osim zeljeza, kostalo me kao par bocica malo boljih vitamina - em sam sigurna da je sve OK em se investicija isplatila u par mjeseci  :Smile: )

Postoje i aparati koji navodno mjere razine vitamina i minerala preko mjerenja električnog otpora akupunkturnih točaka, to se zna naci po apotekama, no ja puno vise vjerujem egzaktnom nalazu iz krvi, kose i oku iskusnog lijecnika.

 :Heart:

----------


## Sandrino

lilium hvali ti puno za tvoje istraživanje i trud
 :D Što se tiče doziranja vitamina i minerala, ja sam uzela jednu bočicu multivitamina (Naturalwealth), utvrdila kolika je količina npr. cinka manja količina od preporučene)  te kupila posebno cink i do visine dnevne doze cinka rasporedila tabletice, tako da sam neke tabletice (ostalih vitaminčeka i minerala..) pila/i samo ujutro, dakle jednom na dan, neke dva puta (ujutro i u podne) a neke, ovisno o dozi, tri puta dnevno.
Preporuča se ovakovo uzimanje, uz elimininaciju ostalih štetnih tvari i utjecaja, najmanje 4 mjeseca.
Bitno je također, utvrditi naše stanje organizma, i evo, samo to još trebamo napravit... nakon što se izborimo s uputnicama..... ili....

ZO   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Evo ja sam bila u ljekarnoj i nakon dugo vremena u razgovoru sa fermaceuticom, kupila sam Multi vitamin-plus od "Vaše zdravlje", ima 90 tab. Kada smo usporedili sve dnevne količine i potrebe koje su preporučljive sa mojih papira što sam ja ponjela, a to su uglavnom ovi što mi ovde pišemo. Ispada da u ovo multi vitaminu ima sve pa čak i selen, vit. A, B, C, E, folna, cink, željezo, biotin, mangan, magnezij... u 2 tablete. I ne treba posebno ništa, osim što mi je rekla da uzmen B vitamin posebno plibex, po 1 tab. dnevno jer toga vitamina nikada nema dosta. Znači jedna bočica je za 45 dana, što je meni jako povoljno. 
E sada u ovome nema Bioastin, koenzim Q10, omega,  ne znam koliko je to neophodno?
Još nešto, kupila sam l-karnitin od Enciana, ali sam malo zbunjena kako ga piti, Sandrino ti si napisala 100mg, a netko je napisao 2000mg, a na kutiji piše 1500mg, to su 3 tabletice dnevno pa me zanima, što bi bih bilo ispravnije.
Eto toliko svima velika   :Kiss:   I samo mi pišite što bih još trebali uzimati, a da vi već uzimate, to me nekako motivira trenutno  :Love:

----------


## BHany

rebeca, hvala  :Heart:  
Samo... u tim multivitaminima (u svima...ja isto malo guglala) ima folne i vitamina A, koje NM ne trebaju uzimati... ili se varam :?

----------


## rebeca

Onoliko koliko sam ja uspijela vidjeti iz raznih postova i informacioja, imaš pravo za vit. A, a folnu koliko sam skužila nebi bilo loše da piju i M i Ž. A mislim A vit. se sastoji od mrkve, špinata, rajčica, kupus, brokula- valjda to isto može biti od koristi, jer bar MM ne izima redovito to povrće. Ali, eto opet ne znam, volila bih čuti još koji komentar

----------


## Ginger

pomagajte, možda malo off topic, a možda i nije.

od svih ovih silnih vitamina koje koristimo za poboljšanje spermiograma...
sjeća li se netko (nedavno je to netko napisao, al se ne mogu sjetiti ni tko ni gdje) šta se ne smije piti ako netko ima herpes. 
mm je ovih dana nešto slabijeg imuniteta i sad mi još javi da je na usnici dobio neki herpes što li, a meni odmah   :Idea:   da je netko spomenuo da se neki od ovih vitamina ne smije uzimati u tom slučaju.

enibadi?

----------


## rebeca

Sandrino je napisala za l-arginin, da potiče virus, ali herpes st izbije čim oslabi imenunitet inače

----------


## Ginger

thnx rebeca!

promaklo mi   :Rolling Eyes:  
i sad ne znam kaj da radim? da mu i dalje dajem arginin ili ne?
arginin je jako bitan, al ne bi si htjela mm unakazit!

----------


## lilium

Evo jos malo detalja za L-arginin: virus uzrocnik herpesa za svoje razmnozavanje treba aminokiselinu L-arginin (prirodni izvori L-arginina su: cokolada, orasi, ljesnjaci, bademi, arasidi). Takodjer, dobro je znati da L-lizin sprecava apsorpciju L-arginina iz crijeva, a L-lizina ima u ribi, mlijeku, vrhnju, jajima, piletini; znaci kad uzimate L-arginin pazite da istovemeno ne unosite hranu bogatu L-lizinom.

Za detalje, izvor na slovenskom: http://www.pomurske-lekarne.si/si/index.cfm?id=1632

Mozda da sada na neko vrijeme prekinete unos l-arginina u obliku tableta i kada herpes prodje povecavate unos preko hrane? A onda kasnije probajte eksperimentalno vratiti tabletice.

Inace kod unosa vitamina i minerala treba dobro kombinirati sto se s cim uzima za najbolju apsorpciju, probat cu te info. malo posloziti i postati.

----------


## rebeca

MM isto ima velikoh problema sa herpesom, inače mu izbija svako malo. Ali mi smo mislili bez obzira na to uzimati l-arginin, mislimo da to i nije tako strašno, u usporedbi koliko mu može pomoći l-arginin. E sada ako se taj herpes javlja u gorim ilii puno češćim oblicima, onda bih razmislila...
A uzima li L-karnitin, ja vidim dosta sličnosti između arginina i karnitina, a za karnitin ne piše da potiče virus?

----------


## rebeca

Ginger, oprosti vidjela sam da pijete l-karnitin, pa onda ako baš bude nezgodno, možeš i par dana prestati, jer meni stvaro slično djelovanje imaju karnitin i arginin.

----------


## lilium

L-arginin i L-karnitin su razliciti i djeluju na razlicite nacine:

*L-arginin* je aminokiselina, koju tijelo koristi kako bi proizvelo nitrit-oksid za kojeg kazu da smanjuje krutost zila, povecava protok krvi i tako unapredjuje funkciju zila (Inace preporucjuje se i "zrelijim" zenama sa povisenim FSH i slicnim simtpomima jer se kod zena s godinama smanjuje cirkulacija kroz jajnike koja je jako bitna za kvalitetu JS i zato se i ja za njega zanimam) 

*L-karnitin* je derivat aminokiseline lizina, uglavnom ga tijelo proizvodi u dovoljnim kolicinama, a nas organizam ga koristi za bolje izgaranje masti na stanicnoj razini u mitohondrijima (kod zena za bolju stanicnu funkciju na razini mitohondrija se preporucuje Co-Enzyme Q-10). Za "topljenje" masti ga npr. koriste bilderi. Neka istrazivanja su pokazala da njegovo oralno uzimanje poboljsava pokretljivost spermija (ima ga u epididimusu na izlazu iz testisa gdje se sperma "skladisti" i sazrijeva i tu izgleda utice na bolje sazrijevanje i pokretljivost spermija) 
Oprez - u Linus Pauling Institutu kazu:"Only the L-isomer of carnitine is biologically active, and the D-isomer may actually compete with L-carnitine for absorption and transport, thereby increasing the risk of L-carnitine deficiency. Supplements containing a mixture of the D- and L-isomers (D,L-carnitine) have been associated with muscle weakness in patients with kidney disease"

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

hvala drage!
mm nema često herpes, ako jednom godišnje, al mi bilo sumnjivo kak se sad pojavio. jest da se ovih dana ne osjeća baš najbolje, ali ipak.
mislim da za sad prestaje s argininom, a nastavlja s ostala tri preparata
 :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Hvala za sve informacije  :Kiss:  nadam se da neću pogriješiti sa ovim vitaminima

----------


## Kikica1

Moj dragi ima herpes, tj zna mu izbiti bez nekog ocitog razloga u toku godine. Kada je poceo piti l arginin nismo znali da postoji neka medjusobna veza izmedju to dvoje.Pri kraju smo bocice od 100 kom, pio je po jednu kapsulu dnevno, ali za sada od herpesa nije bilo ni H. Eto, cisto da znate ako je koja u vas u dvojbi - znaci, moze izbacit herpes a i ne mora.

----------


## rebeca

Kikica, pročitala sam gore da i TM uzima uz l-arginin, vit. selen+ACE. Ja sam MM kupila multivit. i kad uzme 2 tab. dnevno pokrije dnevne potrebe, posebno uzima l-karnitin. Sad me zanima tvoje mišljenje, netko je prije napisao da u tim multiv. se nalazi Folna i A vit. koji kao nisu potrebni našim M. Vidim da i ti u kombinaciji sa selenom uzimaš A vit.? Misliš da može škoditi :?

----------


## Kikica1

mm pije jednu tabletu ace + selen, pise na kutiji da pokriva 100% potrebnog dnevnog unosa vitamina A, 360% E, 333%C i 120% selena. Za sada nema nekih posljedica da smo primjetili. Jedino sto nije izgorio ljetos pretjerano na suncu  :Grin: (zbog posla je stalno izlozen vremenskim prilikama i neprilikama) Kazu da je antioksidanse dobro uzimati jer nas vecina ne jede zdravo nego dosta prerađevina, tipa hrenovke, salame i sl. koje su pune konzervansa i aditiva + sto se dosta pije cola i slicna gazirana pica. Za svaki slucaj mm ce napraviti pauzu na 3 mj pa onda opet udarno po ovoj kombinaciji.

----------


## rebeca

kikica, apsolutno se slažem sa tobom. Ja nastojim zdravo kuhati i hraniti se. Ali često puta zbog posla MM i ne stigne ručati... pa sam računala bar na ovaj način malo probati poraditi na sperm. pa ćemo vidjeti rezultate nakon 3 mj :?  tko zna možda jedan mali  :Saint:

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam nabavila piskavicu, joj što je neugodnog mirisa. Ne znam kako ću je spremati ovako kako piše na vrećici: 1-2 žlice preliti s 2,5 dcl ključale vode i ostaviti 15 min, ili ću je samljeti kao što su već neke cure pisale :? I koje je njeno pravo djelovanje, sve sam nešto pročitala dobra je za popravak spermiograma, ali... ili da se može uzimati ujesto l-arginina :?

----------


## sweet

Cini mi se da su cere pisale da se piskavica mljevena pije s jogurtom ili s medom.......u kojem omjeru ne znam.

----------


## sweet

umjesto cere, je trebalo da stoji cure  :Laughing:

----------


## bak

mm spermogram popravio se u 3 mjeseca sa *2 mil na 18,800 mil*! Kada smo dobili nalaze imali smo blazeni osmjeh na licu cijeli dan. 
Sto je uzimao: bioastin, l-karnitin, l-arginin, cink, ginseg, c  i e vitamin. Buduci mu je ekipa i dalje ostala lijena, kupila sam knjigu Povecajte plodnost prehranom, i nakon male pauze uzimanja vitamina oboje pijemo: cink, selen, laneno ulje, b kompleks, c i e vitamin, on uzima uz ovo  l-karnitin, l-arginin, a ja a vitamin i folnu. i naravno, zdrava prehrana.
Zanima me je li nekome uspjelo zatrudniti uz pomoc ove knjige i pridrzavanje uputa koje ona daje?

----------


## rebeca

I mi skoro isto pijemo sve osim tog bioastina, to još planiram kupiti. Samo što MM selen, cink. e-vit. pije kroz multiće, po 2 tab. dnevno i to je onda dnevna doza. Uz to još malo b-complexa, l-karnitin i piskavicu. MM kaže da mu nije problem popiti piskavicu kao čaj. Ja sam je samljela i tako napravim čaj, baš je neka čudna nabubri jako. Sad još nisam saznala kako je bolje kao čaj ili onako je progutati s medom, ako netko zna molim vas pište. Kad sam vidjela kako nabubri malo me strah onda dati M da je proguta onako s medom, šta ja znam smije li se to progutati. 
*sweet*, baš se proguta? joj MM  je rekao da se njemu čini da ga se želim riješiti pa ga kljukam sa pustim tabletama  :Laughing:

----------


## elka

MM je imao operaciju variokele.to mu je dosta poboljsalo spermogram,ali su jos malo lijeni.sad uzima profertil-neke nove tablete za poboljsanje sperme,vitamin b,omega3,vitamin e,vitamin c,cink.uz to pije neke cajeve i kapi koje mu je dao dr.sadikovic,travar iz ljubuskog.
puno toga uzima pa cemo vidjeti!

----------


## rebeca

Mi smo se riješili čaja, jer dugo traje, dok se skuha, ohladi... Ja MM pomiješam jednu žlicu pmljevene piskavice sa medom, on to proguta, zalije vodom, i popije c- vitamin. Negdje sam pročitala da je dobro uz piskavicu piti c- vit. Ako radim pogrešno slobodno me ispravite, čitala sam da dosta cura SM daju tako piskavicu ili sa šećerom... i nama je lakše tako...

----------


## Zeljka33

MM ima oligoasthenoteratozospermi i varikokelu. 3 puta je radio spermiogram i svaki put isto. Nekako mi se činilo da je to teško popravljivo, a sad čitajući ove postove dobila sam nadu da ipak postoje slučajevi da se to popravlja.  :Grin:

----------


## rebeca

*Zeljka33*, u ovozemaljskom životu je sve moguće i ništa nas na smije iznenaditi. I sve što se dogodi valjda se jednostavno trebalo dogoditi. Mi smo imali oligoasthenozoospermiu nakon 4 AIH=0, i nakon toga ja ostanem prirodno trudna. U 8 tj. kiretaža. Vidiš da je sve moguće, ali ne mora biti kako mi želimo i kad želimo, tu ipak odlučuje netko drugi što će s nama u životu biti  :Kiss:   :Love:   a naše je da živimo i da se borimo...

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo baš u frižideru imam Bioastin kojeg sam kupila prije nekog vremena, pa piše da vrijedi još... :D 
Malo sam nabrzinu čitala sve ove postove, pa mi je sad malo previše infromacija da se snađem...tj. na koje preparate prvo da krenemo

----------


## bak

evo, ukratko nalazi mm su se u tri mjeseca znatno popravili. sa 2 mil povecala se brojka na 18, 800! buduci su ostali usporeni, a i zbog godina nemamo sta vise eksperimentirati sa vitaminima idemo uskoro u postupak. 
ono sto je mm uzimao je bioastin, l-karnitin, l-arginin, ginseng, e i c vitamin,cink, ponekad bi popio caj od piskavice, ne pusi ne pije i evo rezultata.
dakle, stvari se mogu popraviti . jos dodati b kompleks, selen omega3 i 6, kao sto preporuca u knjizi povecajte plodnost, i nemate sto za izgubiti.

----------


## Zeljka33

Gdje se može nabaviti ta knjiga? i koji je točno naslov?

----------


## Zeljka33

Sorry ako već gore negdje piše, ali što je to piskavica i kako se može nabaviti? :?

----------


## miki

ja bi samo rekla svoje osobno mišljenje. Bioastin nam nije pomogao nimalo kroz duži vremenski period, a piskavicu je MM pio recimo mjesec -dva ali ne svaki dan i nema rezultata inaće tada nalaz asthenozospermia.

----------


## rebeca

*Zeljka33*, piskavica se može kupiti u biljnoj ljekarnoj. 




> piskavicu je MM pio recimo mjesec -dva ali ne svaki dan i nema rezultata


Ja mislim da je to mali period da se bilo što popravi. Spermatogeneza traje 72 dana,  i osobno mislim, da je dobro kombinirati i ostale vitamine zajedno sa piskavicom za poboljšanje sperm. Cink, selen, e.vit...

----------


## bak

knjiga se zove povecajte svoju plodnost, izdala je makronova, a piskavica je biljka, moze se samljeti, pa se umjesa u jogurt ili slicno i jede se tri puta na dan ili sjemenke se kuhaju i piju kao caj.
sto se bioastina tice mm je pio u pocetku 1-2 tablete, a kako nije bilo rezultata, a cure su na forumu pisale da njm uzimaju 2x2, onda je uzimao i moj . 
zdrava prehrana i kombinacija vitamina pa necete falit

----------


## Sandrino

[quote="Sandrino"]

U nastavku citiram te navodim poglavlja iz knjige ¨Povećajte svoju plodnost¨ dr. Marilyn Glenville,( kupljeno u Svijetu knjige) ginekologinje koja  ju je napisala knjigu tvrdeći da postoje mnoge prirodne alternative koje parovima mogu pomoći da poboljšaju svoju plodnost  i to pravilnom prehranom, zdravim načinom života te alternativnim pristupima plodnosti. 

Željka 33, vrati se na str.4 !    :Heart:

----------


## Sandrino

Sorry, draga, str.5.
Ako te još nešto zanima, potrudit ću se prepisati!   :Love:

----------


## MalinaLara

Mi smo popravili spermiogram!!! :D 

Dosla sam se zahvalit svim Rodama koje su pisale recepte za spermice jer sam pomocu njih puno popravila spermiogram MM. Prije 6 mjeseci je bila asthenoteratozoospermija.Kad smo dobili nalaz,htjela sam potrazit samo nesto opcenito o spermiogramu, a onda sam naletila na vas i desetak dana proucavala sve recepte i sastojke koje ste spominjale i slozila neku svoju kombinaciju koja mi se cinila najbolja za nas nalaz. Cak ju je i njegov urolog pohvalio kad mu je nabrojio sta uzima.
Dakle, 6 mjeseci je uzimao svaki dan:
 SELEN, CINK, SPIRULINU, L-CARNITIN, L-ARGININ
Al to vam je bas svaki dan, bez izuzetaka, ujutro najbolje, onako uz dorucak.
Nismo radili spermiogram 6 mjeseci jer treba valjda tri, četiri mjeseca da se vidi rezultat i sad je spermiogram nakon 6 mjeseci tabletiranja puno puno bolji, skoro normalan.
-sa normalnih samo 3 % smo dosli na 37% (a treba bit vise od 30%)
-sa pokretnih 25% smo dosli na 44% ( a treba 50%)
-broj spermija je dupli od potrebnog, a isto tako i kolicina ejakulata.

Eto, nadam se da sam nekome dala malo nade s ovim uspjehom, kao sta ste i vi meni bili otkrice i rjesenje nakon dijagnoze "slaba oplodna sposobnost". Malo sam oduzila, sorry, i ako netko treba detalje o dozama, onda cu se raspitat kod svog dragog. 
Sretno svima!!  :Bye:

----------


## Ginger

bravo za novi nalaz!

mm pije sličnu kombinaciju pa se i ja nadam poboljšanju!

----------


## MalinaLara

E jos da dodam jedan savjetic za kupovanje ovih preparata. Bar za one koji su u Zagrebu, postoji nekoliko biljnih drogerija koje se zovu "4 lista"- ima dvije u Savskoj, jedna na Britancu... Oni vam imaju neke popise imena za svaki mjesec,po jedno musko i jedno zensko ime za svaki datum, i ako kupujes taj dan kad je tvoje ime na popisu (ili posaljes nekog s tim imenom da ti kupi) , imas 20% popusta, a ako jos kupujes izmedju 15 i 16 h , dobijes jos 10%. Sto i nije malo , 30% na nekakvu svotu od 500 kn za sve ovo sta NM moraju pit. Cisto praktican savjet, nadam se da nije offtopic.
Pozdrav!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sandrino

Izvrsno za nalaz MailinaLara  :D  :D

----------


## sandra-zvrk

MalinaLara čestitam na novom nalazu. I mm i ja se nadamo poboljšanju spermiograma. Nije da nam je neophodna promjena jer doc kaže da ima svega dovoljno za IVF, ali preventive radi mm pije.Bitno nam je da se ne pogorša prije IVF-a.

----------


## Gost

Ja i MM smo kupili pripravak od Revite koji je jako hvaljen pa ćemo vidjeti .

----------


## rebeca

Čestitam MalinaLara, i mi smo skoro na istom tretmanu, pa se također nadamo poboljšanju...

----------


## potočnica

hello  :Bye:  
Zna li netko kako se liječi produžena likvefakcija?

----------


## silkica

> Mi smo popravili spermiogram!!! :D 
> 
> Dosla sam se zahvalit svim Rodama koje su pisale recepte za spermice jer sam pomocu njih puno popravila spermiogram MM. Prije 6 mjeseci je bila asthenoteratozoospermija.Kad smo dobili nalaz,htjela sam potrazit samo nesto opcenito o spermiogramu, a onda sam naletila na vas i desetak dana proucavala sve recepte i sastojke koje ste spominjale i slozila neku svoju kombinaciju koja mi se cinila najbolja za nas nalaz. Cak ju je i njegov urolog pohvalio kad mu je nabrojio sta uzima.
> Dakle, 6 mjeseci je uzimao svaki dan:
>  SELEN, CINK, SPIRULINU, L-CARNITIN, L-ARGININ
> Al to vam je bas svaki dan, bez izuzetaka, ujutro najbolje, onako uz dorucak.
> Nismo radili spermiogram 6 mjeseci jer treba valjda tri, četiri mjeseca da se vidi rezultat i sad je spermiogram nakon 6 mjeseci tabletiranja puno puno bolji, skoro normalan.
> -sa normalnih samo 3 % smo dosli na 37% (a treba bit vise od 30%)
> -sa pokretnih 25% smo dosli na 44% ( a treba 50%)
> ...


Ovo sam baš danas trebala čuti :D !Bravo,jako mi je drago!MM je ista dijagnoza,čak su se i procenti vrtili tu negdje kao kod TM,s tim da smo juče dobili nalaz iz VV gdje piše 0% normalnih,broj se isto za duplo smanjio od prošlog(iako je u granici normale),pokretljivost se isto duplo smanjila...najgori spermiogram do sada  :Sad:  !

----------


## Gosparka

Surfajući po Netu, naišla sam na Tianshi-kinesko ljekovito bilje. Jel možda koja od vas probala nešto od toga?

----------


## Sanja79

> hello  
> Zna li netko kako se liječi produžena likvefakcija?


Draga, nije mi poznato da se ikako lijeci pogotovo ako se ide na ICSI. 
I pogledaj ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...fakcija#362193

----------


## Gost

Ja danas 11DC-a bila na UZV i doktor iznenađen , nema ni jedne ciste , eh sada jel to od Revite ili ..........ne znam  ali znam da sam presretna  :D

----------


## MalinaLara

Ajde Silkica, vidis da se moze, sad lijepo trk u ljekarnu i da vidis kako ce se ovi abnormalni unormalit!   :Grin:   Bar vridi pokusat. Ja nisam mislila da ce nam se ovako drasticno popravit.

----------


## martina123

Evo ovak:
- operacija varikokele
- pa oligo i aseno i teratozoo spermia..  :Sad:  
- zatim, godinu dana nakon: 1 nalaz astenoteratozoospermia, 2nalaz Normozospermia ali malo losja!

Svejedno, mi smo presretni! :D 

Sto je mm uzimao:
- mislim da mu je pomogla operacija samo je trebalo dugo proci
- uzimao je multice, E vitamin i Cink
- onda smo prestali s time i uzeli terapiju: L-arginin, B caroten i Selen
- sada smo na multicu i Omegi 3   :Saint:  

Puno papamo plavu ribu (Omega3), puno papamo mahunarke (grah, grasak..), puno papamo cikle, u vrijeme divljih sparoga ne prestajemo ih brat i papati (E vitamin, D vitamin, C vitamin, Folna kiselina- najvise je ima u sparogama).......  :Wink:

----------


## potočnica

hvala ti, Sanja79!
Ma, ne znam, sad tek ne znam što da radim, gin me stavlja na terapiju klomifenom, a MM ima problema sa likvefakcijom. Da li uopće vrijedi pokušavati ili da idem na VV da vidim što će nam tamo reći. POMAGAJTE!

----------


## Zeljka33

ja se svima divim  :Naklon:  što uspijete sve to uzimati...mi se niakako ne možemo disciplinirati   :Evil or Very Mad:   ...a to je i inače za bilo koje preparate...jednostavno u početku se zapičimo da ćemo početi, pa kupimo i prva 3 dana se uspije to uzimati...onda jednostavno zaboravimo i tako dan za danom...pa obično sve i propadne ili prođe rok....   :Laughing:    tako da nam je sad ipak najsigurnije ICSI postupak...čudim se i sama sebi kako se uspijevam pridržavati svaki dan injekcije u isto vriijeme i šmrkanje spreja 3 puta....ovo će mi biti rekord   :Laughing:

----------


## mu

da vam javim naše rezultate:
šopala sam MM sa čajevima (zdravac, stolisnik), cink, maca potent, matična mliječ, ponekad propolis. neznam kak, ali sa 16 milj pao je na 4, i pokretljivost 3-3/4 na 2/3. dakle: rezime svega: katastrofa. u 6 mjeseci.
kaj da velim? ak mu ponovo gurnem čajeve pod nos, reći će mi da sam poludila......da mi je cilj da dođemo na niš ili kaj????

----------


## Sandrino

mu, stres i bolest (upala, alergije i sl. te alergijsko,  antibiotsko liječenje) utječu na speratogenezu tj. na spermogram.... MM je toliko bio, prilikom prvih davanja uznemiren da je sam rekao kako se iznenadio uzorkom -negativno te su zaista i nalaz bio takav! 
Da li je TM u takovoj situaciji, porazgovaraj s njim posebno ako je jedan od onih koji šute i trpe, pate u sebi više negoli možemo biti svjesne!

----------


## martina123

Mm je inace dosta sutljiv, ja sam inace ona koja blebece   :Grin:   :Laughing:  ... Nikad on meni da nesto kaze o ovome svemu, osim ak ga izricito ne pitam.
Bilo mi je nevjerovatno kad je rekao da njemu davanje spermija nije nikakakv problem i da mu to nije stres! :shock:   :Wink:  
No, takoder imam prijatelja koji kad se sjeti da je morao dati spermij odma probljedi - kaze kooooma!
Al fakat, svatko od nas reagira posebno, i razgovor je naaajbolji ljek za makar dusu smiriti!(kad vec nemamo psihologe kao svugdje drugdje...  :Evil or Very Mad:  )....

----------


## MalinaLara

Mu, mozda bi mu mogla pokazat neke postove di se vidi kako su neki preparati stvarno imali ucinka. Ili da mu slozis neki recept koji zvuci bas sigurno, reci mu: to ti se pije svaki dan, tocno ti preparati u tim i tim dozama. Onda mu to moze zazvucat strucnije, da mu nisu sad tamo neki cajevi koji se  izmjenjuju, ciribu-ciriba.  :Wink:  
Ja sam se prema mm postavila toliko sigurno s kombinacijom preparata da sam ga uvjerila da ce mu to djelovat pa je to mozda bio i placebo ucinak, ko zna. Mozda ga je ta sigurnost oslobodila stresa.sretno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

jedan muški savjet ...znam da davanje uzorka nije vrhunac ljepote u životu ali mislim da oko toga ne treba praviti drame...ja samo pomislim šta će sve MŽ proći kroz potpomognutu, trudnoću, porod...mislim da je ova naša "žrtva" fakat smiješna...ne znam to je moj stav...možda i zato što sam iskusio dosta gorih stvari pa mi ovo dođe kao zezancija...MŽ i ja se uvijek dobro nasmijemo kad je idem na spermiogram  :Laughing:  
svakako treba što opuštenije prići zadaći i to je to... 8)

----------


## Ginger

milivoj   :Klap:   ovaj post moram pokazati mm!
njemu je to veeelika žrtva   :Grin:  
veli, probaj ti pod takvim pritiskom!

a da ne velim da neće na briseve jer mu je frend rekao da boli   :Rolling Eyes:  
a sad dosta OT  :Embarassed:

----------


## silkica

Cure,hitno mi treba odgovor!Kako ste našli l-arginin?Ne mogu ga nigdje naći.Barem ne pod tim nazivom.Ko ga proizvdi?A acetil-l-karnitin?

----------


## Ginger

ja sam našla u ljekarni od twinlaba i zove se upravo tako:
l-karnitin

----------


## Ginger

samo ti nemaju u svim ljekarnama pa ćeš možda morati malo tražiti....

----------


## silkica

L-karnitin sam našla(encian),ali ne mogu naći l-arginin.

----------


## MalinaLara

silkica, mi smo nasli l-arginin normalno u ljekarni pod tim imenom, al ako si u Zagrebu ja ti imam skoro cijelu bocicu l-arginina, a kako malo pauziramo, ionako ce joj isteci rok pa bi je rado nekome udijelila. javi se ako je hoces.

----------


## silkica

Nažalost nisam u Zagrebu,ali molim te provjeri ko to proizvodi.U ljekarni su rekli da neće biti problema da to naručim,samo da im kažem ko ga proizvodi  :Kiss:  .

----------


## MalinaLara

L-arginin je od TwinLab-a.
 Ako netko drugi iz Zagreba mozda zeli skoro cijele bocice l-arginina, selena i cinka, nek mi se javi. Steta da propadne.  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

ja imam i l-arginin i l-karnitin od twinlaba, a tako se i zovu

----------


## silkica

Hvala  :Love:  !
Reći ću im da naruče od twinlaba.

----------


## rotty

MM pije (uz vitamin e, vitamin c, selen, cink, l-arginin, bio astin) i acetyl l-karnitin od twin laba. Postoji obični l-karnitin i acetyl l-karnitin, mislim da je NM potreban ovaj drugi. Odite na stranicu od twin laba

----------


## rebeca

L-arginin je od TwinLab-a.  Ja sam zvala ljekarnu u Zg. I to ne košta ništa strašno, neko veliko pakiranje 120 kn , tako mi je rekla žena. A ta ljekarna se nalazi u Aveniji Vukovar, tamo kod Privredne banke... blizu onog hotela Internacional (ne znam zove li se još tako)...

----------


## zana

Poklanjam:

- 6 prasaka Proxeed-a
- L-karnitin
- L-arginin
- vit. E
- cink
- selen

Svi lijekovi su otpakovani, koristeni jako malo.  
Ja sam iz SA, ali ih mogu poslati. 
Ko je zainteresovan neka mi se javi.
Sretno,
Zana

----------


## silkica

Evo,MM je danas počeo sa

*oligogal sa selenom* (vitamin A,C,E i Se,ali u manjim količinama-preporučio jedan cijenjeni ginekolog,a kupila sam u Bosni) prije doručka
*l-karnitin* za vrijeme doručka
*selen* poslije doručka
*l-karnitin* za vrijeme ručka
*Cink,vitamin E* poslije ručka
*l-karnitin,oligogal sa selenom* uveče
*Vitamin C* 2x u toku dana
*Kašika piskavice* u prahu pomješane s medom ujutro i uveče
*urološki čaj,propolis*.
Sve je u preporučenim dnevnim dozama,ne bih baš da mu na svoju ruku povećavam dozu :/ .Valjda ćemo moći pratiti ovakav tempo :/ .
Šta mislite,jesam li dobro razradila strategiju   :Smile:  ?

----------


## Ginger

silkica, dobra ti je strategija, ako se TM toga bude držao

ja sretna da ih mm popije u bilo koje doba dana...
i mi se držimo prepručenih dnevnih doza

----------


## †mummy_s

WOW ako TM održi taj ritam svaka mu dala!   :Laughing:  
MM je dobio svega par bočica (ja sam nastojala pronaći formule koje sadrže čim više sastojaka samo da mu pojednostavim) na kojima sam mu istakla crnim markerom kada i koliko ih uzima..uh e to je bila znanstvena fantastika. Da nisam stalno pitala "jesi li popio tablete?" i spremala mu ih za posao pa zval ana posao, ništa od toga ne bi bilo. I uredno kad bih kupila novu bočicu (nakon što se prethodna potroši) on bi je sa čudom gledao kao "što je sad to?"  :? Katasrofa!!!
I eto nakon sve te torture dobili smo samo prst u oko! Ali kod nas je loša situacija pa se nije moglo puno ni očekivati..zato ti njega samo drilaj i provjeravaj mu stanje onako kako to samo mi žene znamo  8)

----------


## MalinaLara

Svaka cast!! Samo da se sjeti svaki put uzet jer ako nije svaki dan, onda nista od toga. 
Jesi razdijelila dnevne doze? jer neke stvari uzima po vise puta dnevno. uglavnom, najbitnije ti je ne pretjerat sa selenom jer se on onda nakuplja u organizmu. mada je mm zadnjih mjesec dana uzimao neki preparat sa 200 mikrograma selena sta je vise od dnevne. Nije mu nista bilo,dapace. :D
Mozes mu jos ubacit i Spirulinu, al onda ce stvarno izludit. 
 :/

----------


## silkica

Za danas je doza ispoštovana :D !
On je uvjereniji da će to ispoštovati nego što sam ja :/ .U stvari sam ja nedisciplinovana.A moj dragi me maloprije pita :da nisam nešto zaboravio  :Heart:  .Srce moje poslušno  :Heart:  .
Rezultati iz VV su
Vol 3.000 ml
konc.p. 100.8 M/ml
pokretnih 30%
progr.pokret. 12%
morfologija 0% (tuga moja  :Crying or Very sad:  )
Nalaz je svaki put sve gori i gori.Užas  :Crying or Very sad:  .Prvi nalaz je bio ljepota!Ah,što tada ne odoh na aih!Sada čisto sumljam da će uspjeti(u stvari ne vjerujem ni malo),ali eto idem da odradim i to.
Posle 3 mjeseca da ponovi spermiogram? Pa da uporedimo rezultate?

----------


## rebeca

> Evo,MM je danas počeo sa
> 
> *oligogal sa selenom* (vitamin A,C,E i Se,ali u manjim količinama-preporučio jedan cijenjeni ginekolog,a kupila sam u Bosni) prije doručka
> *l-karnitin* za vrijeme doručka
> *selen* poslije doručka
> *l-karnitin* za vrijeme ručka
> *Cink,vitamin E* poslije ručka
> *l-karnitin,oligogal sa selenom* uveče
> *Vitamin C* 2x u toku dana
> ...


Ovo mi se čini odlično. Reci mi od kojeg proizvođača si kupila selen i cink, i u kojioj dozi njega uzima? Ja SM dajem e vit. cink i selen kroz multivitamine u 2 tab. dnevno kako bi pokrio dnevnu dozu. A opet se nešto mislim jeli to dovoljno ili je možda bolje da kupim odvojeno :? Uz ovo pije još i l-karnitin, i 1 tab. B-vit. i piskavicu s medom :/

----------


## silkica

Sve je od natural wealtha,samo je l-karnitin od enciana.Sve sam platila oko 300kn,ali traje oko 3 mjeseca,samo će l-karnitin trajati oko 20 dana.Pije po propisanim dnevnim dozama,kako piše na bočici.

----------


## Gosparka

:shock: pa gdje ja živim   :Evil or Very Mad:  U Dubrovniku samo bočica l-karnitina od Twinlaba je 283,00 kn  :? I nisu imali ništa više osim njega. Dobro, to sam tek bila u jednoj ljekarni, al mislim da i u drugima neće biti ništa bolje. Eh, dobro stoji ona...što južnije, to tužnije   :Mad:

----------


## Ginger

Gosparka, ne brini, nije tako, ja sam na sjeveru (ne u zg) i bočica l-karnitina stoji isto toliko (kuna više-manje)
al to ti je za 3 mjeseca - vidiš da silkica piše da će njoj trajati 20-tak dana   :Wink:

----------


## Gosparka

:Grin:  ahaaaa, onda dobro, nisam bila pozorna čitateljica...moj grijeh   :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

Pa da, ja sam kupila l-karnitin od enciana i zato je nešto jeftiniji, ali ih u pakiranju ima manje. Mislim da ti je to sve tu negdje, što se tiče cijena. Jedino gdje se isplati kupovati to je u Americi zbilja je badava, gledala sam na njihovim stranicama

----------


## Alyssa

*rebeca*, Encianov l-karnitin je jeftiniji od Twinlabovog, ali to nije ista stvar: Encian ima samo l-karnitin, a TL acetil l-karnitin, koji je u stvari glavni sastojak za popravljanje spermiograma. Ja sam MM-u kupovala (po preporuci jedne forumasice) proizvod za sportase koji se zove Carni FX od Scitec Nutritiona (nadam se da se ovo nece shvatiti kao reklama). Uzimali smo ga jer je jeftiniji od TL-ovog (130 kn za 20 dana, TL traje 30 dana a puno je skuplji). Po sastavu je isti - 500 mg acetil l-karnitina, ali Carni FX ima jos dodano 1500 mg obicnog l-karnitina, a to je ujedno i preporucena dnevna doza. Ako koga zanima, ima ga za kupiti u shopping centru na Kvatricu. Jedino kaj nije u obliku tableta nego praska koji se rastopi u vodi: MM veli da je okus OK, po ananasu, ali mozda nekome smeta.

MM sad malo pauzira od silnih pripravaka, jer smo culi da bi nakon kojih 3 mj. uzimanja trebalo napraviti mjesec dana pauze, posebno nakon bioastina, l-karnitina i l-arginina, jer privremeno dignu jetrene probe pa se organizam treba odmoriti.

Sto se tice cinka, za rjesavanje problema spermiograma ocito nije dovoljna preporucena dnevna doza, jer je dr. Colak u VV MM-u rekao da pije 50 g na dan, sto je duplo.

----------


## silkica

E ovako
l-karnitin(encian) 60 kap x 500mg-79.98 kn-dnevna doza 3-4 kap
kelatirani cink(natural wealth) 100tab x 10mg-52.70 kn-dnevna doza 1tabl
selen(natural wealth) 100tabl x 50ug-70.28 kn-dnevna doza 1tabl
vitamin E(natural wealth) 100tabl x 200 i.j.-89.50 kn-dnevna doza 1tabl
Sve ukupno 292.46kn  :Smile:  .
Pronašla sam informaciju (možda čak i ovdje :? ) da se preporučuje
l-karnitin 2000mg
l-arginin  4000mg
vit E 400 i.j.
vit C 1000mg
selen 100-800u.g.
cink 60mg
Po tome bi morao piti 6 tableta cinka dnevno i 2-16 selena dnevno :shock:  :? ,a preporučena dnevna doza je 1 tabl dnevno.Ne bih baš išla tako daleko,neka on ipak pije u preporučenim dozama-što je sigurno-sigurno je.
Uvjerena sam da će uspjeti ispoštovati strategiju,jer je baš nabrijen i uvjeren da će mu pomoći :D !

----------


## silkica

Htjela sam reći da je nabrijan 8) !(a i ja sam danas-za razliku od juče :D )

----------


## mu

da sad razmišljam o MM i njegovom nalazu....
pod stresom je na poslu, ali kak on malo govori, moram klještima čupati iz njega informacije....
nije bio ništa bolestan, nije pio antibiotike.
nego ja mislim da je problem slijedeći: on naime ne vjeruje u te moje pripravke. naime, naš MPO je rekao kako se ne može popraviti spermigram lijekovima, da je to sve nagađanje. jer MM ima manji broj radi preboljenoga mumsa. 
u tom je problem. ja sam ga trpala čajevima i tbl, pokazivala rode, vaše postove, vaše uspjehe.....ali žali bože. njemu je to bez veze.
rekao je kaj nebi naš MPO prvi rekao da uzimam te vitamine i čajeve, nego sama kupuješ gluposti.  :? 
eto, i sad kad vidim spermiogram u katastrofi, mogu se poklopit ušima, ili kaj da radim???

----------


## MalinaLara

Ma daj ga probaj nekako nagovorit, nije to toliko tesko pit, nije toliko ni skupo, (evo ja ti posaljem selen, cink i l-arginin skoro pune postom ako hoces), zasto ne probat? 
Doktori to nece nikad izravno preporucit jer oni ne vjeruju u nista sta nije skroz egzaktno, dokazano u istrazivanjima itd.. Bar vecina njih... to je steta, ja mislim da bi trebali bar spomenit jer cinjenica je da nekima uspije tako.
Upotrijebi neke svoje zenske sposobnosti nagovaranja.  :Wink:  
Zelin ti da ga uspijes nagovorit!!!

----------


## mu

vidim da si iz zg, očeš ga ti zašprehat?
meni baš neide. a i poslije nalaza i tableta, nema mi smisla. sam kaj mi nije rekao, to ti je od tih tvojih čajeka   :Laughing:

----------


## silkica

Možda ga jedno vrijeme pustiti da se odmori od svega.Ne insistirati previše.Mislim da nije problem ni u tabletama ni u čajevima itd.,problem je u prihvatanju stvari onakve kakve jesu.To muškićima teže ide,pogotovo ako je riječ o njima.Mom dragom je trebalo dugo da prihvati činjenicu da će nam biti potrebna "pomoć" u ostvarivanju začeća.Sve je prihvatao:i tablete i čajeve i prašak i med i propolis,ma sve,samo nije prihvatao razgovor o MPO.Ali smo onda otišli na jedan razgovor kod ginekologa i on je rekao da su šanse da prirodno ostanem trudna s takvim spermiogramom možda jednom u 15 godina i to ga je probudilo.Rezultat toga razgovora vidite na dnu potpisa  :Heart:  .

Možda da i ti svoga tvrdoglavka odvedeš na razgovor sa doktorom?

----------


## MalinaLara

Ili mu uspi sve to u pice!  :Laughing:  
Ne znam, mozda stvarno triba malo vremena da to prihvati, ka sta kaze silkica. Ako bas nece, pricekajte slijedeci nalaz pa ako se ne popravi onda ce vidi da mu to bar ne steti pa mozda odluci pit. MM je te pripravke shvatia kao neku slamku spasa pa je sve uzimao.
ili nagovori doktora da mu to spomene.Makar opceg?Da bar to cuje iz njihovih usta.
Reci mu da su l-carnitin i arginin dobri i za misice pa ce bit zgodan i jak.  :Grin:

----------


## rebeca

> Encianov l-karnitin je jeftiniji od Twinlabovog, ali to nije ista stvar: Encian ima samo l-karnitin, a TL acetil l-karnitin, koji je u stvari glavni sastojak za popravljanje spermiograma. [code]
> 
> Može li mi netko ovo objasniti, ja ne kužim. MM pije samo l-karnitin, ako nije dovoljno da mijenjam... malo me zbunilo :/ [/code]

----------


## rebeca

> Encianov l-karnitin je jeftiniji od Twinlabovog, ali to nije ista stvar: Encian ima samo l-karnitin, a TL acetil l-karnitin, koji je u stvari glavni sastojak za popravljanje spermiograma.


Može li mi netko ovo objasniti, ja ne kužim. MM pije samo l-karnitin, ako nije dovoljno da mijenjam... malo me zbunilo  :/

----------


## laky

> da sad razmišljam o MM i njegovom nalazu....
> pod stresom je na poslu, ali kak on malo govori, moram klještima čupati iz njega informacije....
> nije bio ništa bolestan, nije pio antibiotike.
> nego ja mislim da je problem slijedeći: on naime ne vjeruje u te moje pripravke. naime, naš MPO je rekao kako se ne može popraviti spermigram lijekovima, da je to sve nagađanje. jer MM ima manji broj radi preboljenoga mumsa. 
> u tom je problem. ja sam ga trpala čajevima i tbl, pokazivala rode, vaše postove, vaše uspjehe.....ali žali bože. njemu je to bez veze.
> rekao je kaj nebi naš MPO prvi rekao da uzimam te vitamine i čajeve, nego sama kupuješ gluposti.  :? 
> eto, i sad kad vidim spermiogram u katastrofi, mogu se poklopit ušima, ili kaj da radim???



jao kao da čitam svoju situaciju samo sam ja u još goroj situaciji jer moj je utjehu počeo tražiti u piću.Nije mi jasno zašto se nepomiri s tim kako je i iemo dalje nije kraj svijeta .....toliko sam prazna ili bolje reći pred zidom sve napustiti zaboraviti bebu ili se boriti.umorna sam

----------


## dorica

[quote= 
Doktori to nece nikad izravno preporucit jer oni ne vjeruju u nista sta nije skroz egzaktno, dokazano u istrazivanjima itd.. Bar vecina njih... to je steta, ja mislim da bi trebali bar spomenit jer cinjenica je da nekima uspije tak[/quote]
Ja stvarno imam sreće  :Smile:  . Imam i super dok. opće pr. i gin. Oni mi još preporućuju što da ja pijem od vitamina a što MM i koliko čega  :Smile:  . 

 A što se tiće nagovaranja da sve to redovito pije, vodim borbe  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Istina da on ima 6 bočica vitamina ali nakon par mj. ne redovitog uzimanja spermiogram mu se malo poboljšao( sa 2mil. na 6mil.)  :D  I s time se je uvjerio da mu to pomaže. A sad mogu reći da donekle uzima redovito. 
 Još samo da nema tog stresa :/

----------


## mu

ma znam da dr ne preporučuju ništa za spermiće, pogotovo MPO. 
svaki puta ide MM na razgovor samnom kad imam konzultacije, preglede, folikulometrije. ali kad moj MPO kaže: da spermiogram zadovoljava, jer da  ima dosta za IVF. tu je kraj svake priče......
ja znam da je MM veliki problem da usvoji postojeće stanje, šutljiv je i ne priča o tome. svi njegovi frendovi imaju djecu i dobili su ih prirodnim putem, onak, usput, bez neke velike muke...
e to je ono, kaj nas boli. ja doduše imam vas, sve istresem, plačem, veselim se, dajete mi nadu, volju, lakše sve podnosim sa vama, a on?
Mislim da i dalje stalno traži neki razlog u meni, kaj nevalja. sad sam išla napraviti imunološke pretrage, pa da i to obavim. 
laky, žao mi je tebe, jedino se nadam da će TM nekako sažvakati svoj nalaz, i da je to prolazna kriza. MM je počeo pušiti, i što više zanovjetam, to je manje smisla. pa sam ga sada pustila. čekam. nadam se da je to prolazno.....uzela sam pauzu od 3 mjeseca, pa ću vidjeti. i ja sam umorna. i ja bi odustala. ali kad vidim ove cure, kako se bore.....
žao mi je kaj naši MM nisu hrabriji, odlučniji, samokritičniji. ali nekom valjda treba duže. to je stvar karaktera.

----------


## laky

ma prošlo je sve i sad je malo pogubljen,sad bi i čaj i vitamine kad vidi da ja nereagiram.
nebi da ovo ružno ili grubo zvuči ali ponekad mislim da mi dijete netreba kad se on ponaša ponekad kao beba.....(nadam se da shvatate što mislim).....

----------


## Gombica

ja te razumem,.. ja se ceo mesec odricem kafe, cigareta, pijem hormone od kojih sam kao luda, a njemu kad kazem da smanji malo pivu, odma mi skace za vrat- kao "kakve to veze ima?" .. al ja sam mu doskocila  :Smile:  zadnji put kad sam bila na folikulometriji ja mu rekla kako mi je dr strikno naredila da ne pijemo,niti pusimo u ovom periodu kada pokusavamo i imamo ciljane  :Smile:  i on se jadan prepao i odma je prestao,.. meni ga nekad bude zao pa mu kazem., ajde, popij jednu pivu, nece ti toliko stetiti,.. al sad nije ni upola kao pre,.. cure, morate biti pametne, pa nekad malko i slagati,.. iskreno, ni ja ne mislim da to toliko utice, ali mislim se ja, ako se ja mogu toliko toga odreci i istrpit, zasto i on ne bi mogao? pa makar to nemalo veze,..  :Grin:   e jesam lujka  :Smile:

----------


## mu

baš si mudrica.
a ja MM vodim kod MPO doktora. drugi put ću ga ostavit vani, i reč da nemože samnom. i onda ću napričati grozne priče   :Mad:  
zezam se.
ma sve je to prolazno.
ak hoće- hoće, ak neće- neće.
 i kaj manje obadiraš i živčaniš, to su oni bolji.  :Razz:

----------


## Sandrino

Činjenica je da su muškarci gotovani, a svoje osjećaje drže u sebi.
Ne želim više biti ¨pametna¨za svojega.... ako želi dijete, NEKA SE TRGNE I POTRUDI! Ja nisam na rubu snaga, ja više nemam i ne želim imati snage i za njega, jer sam se zaista potrošila.

Naravno da se oni mogu više potruditi, ali i kad pokušamo sa svim nježnostima, strpljenjem i ohrabrenjem u situacijama kada i same to trebamo.... i ne reagiraju..... zar su zaslužili biti očevi.

Sorry, drage moje, ali sam trenutno (i malo duže vrijeme) ljuta i iskrena!
Svima   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

*rebeca*, informaciju o l-karnitinu i acetil l-karnitinu cula sam iz dva izvora: prvo u Twinlabu, pa sam vec i pomislila da to oni samo tjeraju vodu na svoj mlin (jer oni prodaju samo acetil l-karnitin), ali mi je to poslije potvrdila i jedna nutricionistica koja radi za tvrtku koja u svom programu uopce ne drzi nijedan l-karnitin, pa mislim da je informacija vjerodostojna. Uglavnom, l-karnitin i acetil l-karnitin su razlicite tvari i dnevne doze su im razlicite, a u obje sam situacije cula da za popravljanje spermiograma treba uzimati acetil. Evo, kopiram s jedne stranice, nema doduse nista o nasem problemu, ali se vidi da nije ista stvar.

*L-karnitin* je aminokiselina koja je zadužena za transport dugih lanaca masnih kiselina do mitohondrija u stanicama za proces beta-oksidacije, odnosno pojednostavljeno—iskorištavanja dugolančanih masnih kiselina kao izvora energije. Razni komercijalni proizvodi za mršavljenje koji ljudi najčešće kupuju, sadrže upravo ovu aminokiselinu. 

*Acetil-L-karnitin* (poznat i kao ACL) je derivat L-karnitina sintetiziran u mozgu i jetri i to pomoću enzima acetil-L-karnitin-transferaze. Njegova je zadaća proizvodnja acetil-kolina, kemikalije koja vrši prijenos signala kroz živčane stanice. Acetil-L-karnitin smanjuje količinu kortizola u krvi, čime spriječava propadnje tkiva. Također preko nekih međumehanizama utječe na povišenje razine testosterona, a nedavna istraživanja daju naslutiti da utječe i na povišenje razine hormona rasta, iako za to još nema čvrstih dokaza. U procesu oksidacije masnih kiselina acetil-L-karnitin sudjeluje transportom koenzima u mitohondrije.

----------


## ANKARA

Moram ponosno naglasiti da MM već mjesec dana pije onu famoznu smjesu od meda i drži se strogo uputa. Budući da je proždrljivac mislim da iz vlastitog interesa, tj. zadovoljavanja svojih osjetila, bez problema navali na dozu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Alyssa

*Ankara*, super za TM! Samo se nadam da ce biti uporniji od mojeg, koji je pio jedno 2 mjeseca i onda mu je toliko dosadilo i postala mu je tolika tlaka da sad debelo preskace dane i treba ga stalno podsjecati i nagovarati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

> Činjenica je da su muškarci gotovani, a svoje osjećaje drže u sebi.
> Ne želim više biti ¨pametna¨za svojega.... ako želi dijete, NEKA SE TRGNE I POTRUDI! Ja nisam na rubu snaga, ja više nemam i ne želim imati snage i za njega, jer sam se zaista potrošila.
> 
> Naravno da se oni mogu više potruditi, ali i kad pokušamo sa svim nježnostima, strpljenjem i ohrabrenjem u situacijama kada i same to trebamo.... i ne reagiraju..... zar su zaslužili biti očevi.
> 
> Sorry, drage moje, ali sam trenutno (i malo duže vrijeme) ljuta i iskrena!
> Svima


i tebi   :Kiss:   potpisujem puna mi kapa

----------


## MalinaLara

*Ankara*, mozes li mi molim te napisat sta sve ide u tu "famoznu smjesu od meda"? Ne mogu to nigdje pronac, a sad malo pauziramo od tableta nakon 7 mjeseci pa bi neko vrijeme probali s necim prirodnim, ko sta je ta smjesa. Sta si mu sve uvalila unutra?   :Wink:   Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## mu

da, slažem se. kada mi je čupava sitacija, ja moram misliti da ne planem bezveze, jer ću napraviti još veći bed.
ako sam se ja odrekla cigareta, kava, pokoje čaše vina, pazim na prehranu, kuham....bla..bla...bla....onda , brate mili pokaži malo interesa i djeluj!
to je sve tako klimavo i jadno, da ako počnem brojati koliko sam se napatila, koliko sam tableta progutala, koliko sam injekcija primila, pregleda ,punkcije.....odmah ovog trena ću se dignuti sa stolca i idem zadaviti muža koji sad upravo hrče i spava ko top! 
hvala bogu, pa imam vas. jer inače...neznam kak bi sve završilo.
najvjerojatnije bi odustala i bila očajna.
ovak se veselim našoj "maloj uroti" i planu kak da ipak budemo mame..  :Heart:

----------


## Gombica

Cure, mislim da ne treba da budemo toliko pune besa,.. ne radi oni to namerno, oni jednostavno nemaju nikakav osecaj za bebu, ocinstvo i ostalo dok prvi put isto ne uzmu u ruke   :Wink:   a onda, prorade i oni,.. tako da u ovom periodu, njima sve to deluje apstraktno i idealna prilika za sexati se mnogo,.. tek kad zakmeci onda dobijaju  euforiju koju mi vec nosimo,..   :Grin:  

smesa sa medom   :Grin:   vrlo zanimljivo, jer ja MM kljukam sa medom i propolisom vec neka tri meseca,.. u med iseckam orase, malo suvih grozdjica- u principu moze bilo koje suvo voce, ili kostunjavo,.. mogu i bademi ili sta god,.. s tim da sam ja u med umesala i pcelinji polen,.. i striktno naredjenje- svako jutro pre posla na prazan stomak puna supena kasika toga  :Smile:  :Smile:  kasnije inspektiram po kuhinji i vidim jel uzeo il nije,.. jednom se desilo da nije pa ja "dobio lekciju"   :Grin:  
ja sam MM valjda dobro uplasila pa me gleda kao "doktoricu u kuci" i slepo slusa, iako sam ubedjena da mu nista od toga nije doprlo do mozga  :Smile:  :Smile: 
ja se vodim - zavadi pa vladaj  :Grin:

----------


## ANKARA

Evo tražim taj recept. Mislim da je upravo u ovom postu. Kopirat ću ga od izvorne autorice. Samo se malo strpite da ga pronađem.

----------


## ANKARA

Našla sam ga. Autorica je gejsha:



> Evo recepta za probani narodni lijek 
> Znam za 4-5 slucajeva kojima su pomogli.. a super je fin i ja i muz ovo jako dugo prakticiramo čisto radi vitamina i minerala .. 
> 
> 
> Uzeti po 100 grama oraha, badema, kikirikija (neslanog), ljesnaka, kokosa, susama, oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta (neslanih), suhog grozdja, suhih smokava, suhih sljiva i suhih kajsija, sve nasjeckati vrlo sitno i dobro pomjesati sa 1 teglom odn. 1 kg prirodnog meda. 
> Uzimati ujutru i uvece po jednu supenu kasiku. 
> 
> Ovaj prirodni ljek jos sluzi za nadoknadjivanje deficita u vitaminima i mineralima u organizmu, a osim toga povecava i imunitet organizma.
> 
> ...

----------


## ANKARA

Ovaj dio sam ja dodala! Nešto sam zabrljala u ovome gore.


Upzoravam vas, mislim da se njihova spolna moć također ovim pojačava. Ovaj moj je lud. Sad mrcina zna da mi je ovih dana ovulacija i ne da se na taj kontrolni spermiogram dok mi ti dani ne prođu. On jednostavno želi isprobati rezultate ove smjese na prirodan način. Mislim da nećemo stići u postupak ovaj mjesec. Neće nam biti nalazi gotovi bude li on konstantno ovako nabrijan  

Sretno cure!

----------


## MalinaLara

Hvala Ankara, zvuci dobro, pa cemo vidit za par mjeseci nove nalaze!
Sretno svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## mu

čuj, ak niš drugo, barem je ovaj dio dobar sa "nabrijan"
mi smo u nekoj fazi nezainteresiranosti. naime svaki puta poslije postupaka, nemam baš previše volje za .....a tak je i MM. 
idem u kupovinu, i bacim se na sjeckanje............  :Razz:

----------


## ANKARA

Oooo, vidim da vas ima zainteresiranih. Meni se odmah svidjelo. Čak je i moj tata rekao da mu napravim dozu dvije da se vrate on i mama u mladost   :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

> *rebeca*, informaciju o l-karnitinu i acetil l-karnitinu cula sam iz dva izvora: prvo u Twinlabu, pa sam vec i pomislila da to oni samo tjeraju vodu na svoj mlin (jer oni prodaju samo acetil l-karnitin), ali mi je to poslije potvrdila i jedna nutricionistica koja radi za tvrtku koja u svom programu uopce ne drzi nijedan l-karnitin, pa mislim da je informacija vjerodostojna. Uglavnom, l-karnitin i acetil l-karnitin su razlicite tvari i dnevne doze su im razlicite, a u obje sam situacije cula da za popravljanje spermiograma treba uzimati acetil. Evo, kopiram s jedne stranice, nema doduse nista o nasem problemu, ali se vidi da nije ista stvar.
> 
> *Acetil-L-karnitin*  je aminokiselina koja je zadužena za transport dugih lanaca masnih kiselina do mitohondrija u stanicama za proces beta-oksidacije, odnosno pojednostavljeno—iskorištavanja dugolančanih masnih kiselina kao izvora energije. Razni komercijalni proizvodi za mršavljenje koji ljudi najčešće kupuju, sadrže upravo ovu aminokiselinu. 
> 
> *Acetil-L-karnitin* (poznat i kao ACL) je derivat L-karnitina sintetiziran u mozgu i jetri i to pomoću enzima acetil-L-karnitin-transferaze. Njegova je zadaća proizvodnja acetil-kolina, kemikalije koja vrši prijenos signala kroz živčane stanice. Acetil-L-karnitin smanjuje količinu kortizola u krvi, čime spriječava propadnje tkiva. Također preko nekih međumehanizama utječe na povišenje razine testosterona, a nedavna istraživanja daju naslutiti da utječe i na povišenje razine hormona rasta, iako za to još nema čvrstih dokaza. U procesu oksidacije masnih kiselina acetil-L-karnitin sudjeluje transportom koenzima u mitohondrije.


Evo ja mogu iz Amerike veoma povoljno naručiti  Acetil-L-karnitin , L-karnitin , l-arginin. Evo u pšotpisu je naša dijagnoza, što bi bilo najbolje da ja naručim :?

----------


## silkica

Sve to...i još ponešto  :Smile:  ...

----------


## silkica

> Evo,MM je danas počeo sa
> 
> *oligogal sa selenom* (vitamin A,C,E i Se,ali u manjim količinama-preporučio jedan cijenjeni ginekolog,a kupila sam u Bosni) prije doručka
> *l-karnitin* za vrijeme doručka
> *selen* poslije doručka
> *l-karnitin* za vrijeme ručka
> *Cink,vitamin E* poslije ručka
> *l-karnitin,oligogal sa selenom* uveče
> *Vitamin C* 2x u toku dana
> ...


MM je počeo ovako 7.11 i ponosno kažem da drži tempo!Samo nam je nestalo piskavice,pa mu planiram ubaciti med sa sjeckanim sjemenkama i suvim voćem(dok ne kupimo piskavicu).
Moram ga pohvaliti,sam vodi računa o svemu :D .Ispočetka sam ga opominjala,a prestala sam kad sam vidjela da on to sasvim dobro radi.Ljubav moja  :Heart:  .
Znači,skoro mjesec dana je na vitaminima.Molim se da bude nekog poboljšanja.

----------


## strangerica

Cao svima! evo pisem vam svoj prvi post a nasla sam vas trazeci nacina da mm popravi spermogram.
Imao je 20 % pokretnih, pa je taj postotak pao na 10 % , pa je operisao varikokelu ali se nalaz nista nije popravio. Bice da smo u onih 2% osoba kod kojih ta operacija nema ucinka.
Uglavnom, nasla sam ovdje nekih ''recepata'' za popravljanje spermograma i kupila sam vitamine od Natural Wealth-a.
Ujutro pije :
vit C 500mg
 L-karnitin
 brusnicu-1 tbl
  B-komplex
 vit E  200 iu
u podne:
 L-karnitin 500mg

navece  :
  selen 50mg
   cink 25mg
   vit E 200iu
     L-karnitin 500 mg

Molim vas da mi kazete sta mislite o ovoj kombinaciji, malo me bune kolicine ali opet se nadam da cemo uspjeti. Da li bih trebala nesto mozda dodati, izbaciti ?  :/ 

Imam jednu molbu za cure iz BiH: nigdje nisam nasla L-arginin, ni u jednoj apoteci. Gdje ste vi to nabavile? i ovaj l karnitin su mi narucili ovi iz apoteke i to od Enciana, sve ostalo smo uzeli od NW.
Cure unaprijed vam hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## ici

Šta je to piskavica :?  JA nikad čula za to :/

----------


## v&v

> Šta je to piskavica :?  JA nikad čula za to :/


evo link
http://www.hrsume.hr/casopis/pdf/109030.pdf

----------


## silkica

Ja ubacila mužu i l-arginin.Piće 2 tablete dnevno(kako vaši piju l-arginin?),ujutro i navečer.Platila ga 140 i nešto kuna,od Twinlaba je.Ako sam dobro razumila Twinlab ima i l-karnitin,i l-arginin,i acetil-l-karnitin.Sve odvojeno?

----------


## strangerica

Twinlab ima sve to sto si nabrojala, navodno je i najkvalitetniji a samim tim i najskuplji. Ja sam negdje procitala da je potreban zapravo ovaj acetil L karnitin a ne L karnitin, i da je uz njega jako vazan i L arginin ali u kojim kolicinama se pije-to ne znam. Obicno na svakoj bocici pisu preporucene dnevne doze. 

ja jos cekam nekoga iz BiH da mi javi gdje da kupim L arginin   :?

----------


## ina33

Samo kratki podsjetnik da se ne pretjeruje s pijenjem antioksidansa (ti pripravci larghintine itd.), tolika čuda pak ne mogu napravit, a MM-u su digli jetrene probe, a još mi je forumaša potvrdilo da se to zna dogodit (kao i jedna naša fellow-Roda liječnica). Tako da, nemojte sad da to piju godinama, ono par mjeseci pa malo pauza, savjetovala bih.

----------


## silkica

I ja sam to pročilala i mm se namjerava pridržavati tih savjeta.Ina33  :Love:  

Strangerica,zašto ne pokušaš naručiti u nekoj apoteci,proizvođača znaš,tačan naziv znaš.Mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema,pogotovo u privatnim apotekama.Vjerovatno ćeš ga teško naći u slobodnoj prodaji.
Ja sam isto naručila,sljedeće sedmice došla i l-arginin me čekao.

----------


## Sanja79

Strangerica, ja sam nabavljala encianov arginin (ako se dobro sjecam) - moze se naruciti u bilo kojoj apoteci u Banjaluci pa samim tim sigurno i u Tesnju. Naravno, dok cekate da stigne u apoteku, pogledaj starije topice jer negdje ima u kojoj hrani se arginin nalazi u velikim kolicinama (mislim sjemenke tikve, suncokreta, i u plavoj ribi). Sretno!

----------


## MalinaLara

strangerica, meni se cini dobra kombinacija, mi smo uzimali slicnu, samo smo umjesto vit e,c i b uzimali algu spirulinu (koja sadrzi vitamina). Samo pripazi da ne ide preko dnevne doze. I vitamin E pojacava djelovanje selena ili cinka, nisam vise sigurna pa to isto pogledaj i prilagodi doze. I isto tako, nek pije jedno pola godine pa pauza. MM je popravio spermiogram tim preparatima! Sretno!!

----------


## tommilov

Bok curke!Prvi puta sam ovdje pa se nadam da ce te mo oprostiti na eventualnim pogreskama.bila sam trudna pred dvije godine i pobacila.prije toga nikako i poslije toga nikako.Svi nalazi su mi u redu kao i kod MM.bila sam prije ljeta na HSG-u i nalaz super.Sve u redu,a ja nikako da se zaokruzim.Vec me ludilo lovi.Da li je koja bila u slicnoj situaciji.POMAGAJTE!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tommilov

Strangerica,kupi TRIBESTAN.100% je ucinkovit.Spermici rade ko ludi.Imas ga za kupiti u Vlaskoj u HELIXU.To ti je ducan za bildere ili u boljim ljekarnama.Kosta oko 300 kuna,sve zavisi gdje ga kupis.Mi smo ga koristili.Znam nekoliko njih koji su ga pili i uspjeli.Na zalost na nas se to nije odnosilo.SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## strangerica

aaaa mile moje bas vam hvala na odgovorima, od srca hvala ! 
znam da se ovo sto sam pitala moze naruciti od Twinlaba ali je jako skupo, i od enciana su mi narucili u apoteci ali twinlabovi proizvodi su jako skupi, mislila sam da neko zna za nekog drugog proizvodjaca koji je mozda jeftiniji. 
Nema veze, nadam se da cemo ipak nesto naci.
jos jednom vam hvala svima na odgovorima.  :Love:

----------


## strangerica

opet ja ovdje. ...
danas sam bila kod svoje gin. i pitala je za ovu kombinaciju vitamina, ona kaze da u svakom slucaju moze pomoci,da je ovo jako dobra kombinacija i predlozila mi da uzmemo proxeed umjesto da se patim trazeci L karnitin i L argin.
U medjuvremenu ce mi raditi hsg... eto, nesto ce valjda uspjeti  :/

----------


## silkica

Proxeed je jako skup,jedno pakovanje traje 15 dana,a košta oko 50 evra.Pije se 3 mjeseca,pa ti sad izračunaj :/ .

----------


## dacaob

Devojke nama je naš urolog iz BG umesto prokseeda rekao da koristimo preparat CARNI FX-koji se kupuje u prodavnicama sportske ishrane on u sebi sadrži i karnitin i acetil l-karnitin, pije se dva puta dnevno jedna kesica tog preparata, pomešana sa kafenom kašičicom fruktoze (koju kupite u prodavnici zdrave hrane)sa iscedjenim sokom od pola limuna i 1 dcl vode, mesečno nas ova terapija u bg izadje 60 eura, a proxxed kod nas za mesec dana korišćenja izadje 150 eura-pa sad vidite vredi li samostalno cediti limun i pri tom je daleko ukusniji nego prokseed koji ni nema acetilovanu formu karnitina u sebi.Probajte ga naći

----------


## strangerica

Daco hvala ti, probacu naci   :Love:

----------


## laura29

Imam jedno pitanjce. Ima li tko od vas kakvih iskustava s cvjetnim prahom. 
Danas kad me MM nazvao i rekao da mu ipak kupim minerale i vitamine (inače se pijenju bilo kakvih tableta protivio govoreći kako je njemu urolog rekao da to ne pomaže; nije mi baš jasno otkud tako nagla promjena  :/ , ali izgleda odrastao), otišla ja u ljekarnu i žena mi između ostaloga (selen, cink, Maca potent, vitamina E, B, A), preporučila i taj cvjetni prah. Je li ga možda čiji MM konzumirao?

----------


## rozalija

Draga strangerice
Ja zivim u Mostaru i ima par ljekarni LUPRIV koje su jako dobro opremljene a znam da neke ljekove možeš i naručiti, ustvari rade to, pa ću ti ja upitati za taj ljek(L-arginin) da li ga možeš nabaviti u tim ljekarnama i kolika mu je cijena.

MM je također imao loš spermiogram, mala koncentracija 10 miliona i 20 % progresivno pokretnih. Pio je cink, selen, vitamin C i E i zadnji nalaz u CITO je bio zamisli koncentracija sa 10 miliona u 1 ml na 76,2 miliona i 23 %progresivno pokretnih. Bili smo kandidati po starom nalazu odmah za IVF a nakon novog sada idemo za početak na inseminaciju(dvije urađene) i prije par dana smo radili inseminaciju u CITO klinici  čekamo rezultate trenutno.

I još jedno moj muž od strastvenog pušača 2 kutije dnevno već godinu dana nije zapalio cigaretu (kada je saznao za prvi loš nalaz spermiograma) a i to sigurno ima uspjeha u popravku spermiograma.
Nemoj gubiti nadu.

Sutra ću to da upitam za ljek, pa ti javim na forum.

Pozdrav :D  :D

----------


## nikka

MM i ja koristimo aloe berry nectar i multi macu.  :Smile: 
Djelovanje kod žena: smanjuje posljedice stresa, uravnotežuje hormone, daje energiju...
Djelovanje kod muškaraca: povećava volumen sperme, povećava broj, formaciju i pokretljivost spermatozoida  :Smile:  ... 
To dvoje se pije u kombinaciji...pijemo ga tek 2 mj.

----------


## rebeca

MM je pio Proxeed 3 mj. to jest dosta skupo, ali nije bilo pomaka. U zadnje vrijeme smo bili na terapiji sa multivitaminima l-carnitinu (3 mj.)  Sutra radimo kontrolni spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti rezultate  :Wink:

----------


## nikka

rebeca sretno i vibraaaammmmmmmmmmmm za brze plivače  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Strangerice,

Raspitavala sam se za ljek L-argining u LUPRIV ljekarnama i rekli su da su već ranije naručivali i da mu je cijena oko 20 KM.

Pozdrav

----------


## rebeca

Evo mi bili na kontrolnom spermiogramu. Prošli nalaz je bio 25% progresivno pokretnih, a jučerašnji 40,2%.  Dr. kaže da je to i dalje astenozoospermia, ali za nas je to veliki pomak. I najmanje kada se popravi to je nama ogromno :D

----------


## ajvica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  strangyyyyy zlato moje, ulovih te :D  :D  opet kemijam sa vitamina pa reko da se malo prisjetim preporuka vrijednica sa ovoe teme...... inače moja maza pijucka od 12 mjeseca i to mu super..hvala bogu..jer stvarno nemam živaca ga uvjeravati ali što se tiče maženja i paženja i iskorištavanja što on to vjerno pije..ah ti naši muški-to mi nije teško -bitno je da ne prigovara ....  :Grin:   :Grin:  a traka tekuća sa vitamina sve duža i duža-.......   :Teletubbies:

----------


## mila80

Da li je tko ima uspjeha (ili zna nekoga) od azospermije  doći do normospermije i prirodnim putem zatrudniti, informativno pitam?

----------


## regina78

mila80 mislim da se takav jos nije rodio, al ima onih koji su dosli do oligo  :Smile: 
zna se dogodit da je azoo trenutna tj uzrokovana prehladom ili padom imuniteta, al opet mislim da takvi slucajevi nisu nikad normo nego oligo-asteno

----------


## tikica_69

Eto MM poceo piti onaj navodno famozni caj od striceka Mije iz Solina   :Smile:  a uzima i E vitamin...pa cemo kroz koji 20ak dana ponoviti spermiogram i vidjeti pomaze li ili ne   :Grin:  
a skoditi ne moze   :Wink:

----------


## Dragana

Drage moje, moj muz i ja smo kuburili s istim problemom. Kod njega je bio corak strogi. U Novoj Topoli zive casne sestre u katolickom samostanu koje se bave branjem trava. Mi smo otisli kod njih i rekli ima sta je problem, dale su nam caj da pijemo 21 dan (ja za ciscenje jajnika i jacanje posto imam policisticne jajnike, muz za ciscenje sperme). Toliko smo pili caj. Muz je 3 mjeseca nakon napravio spermiogram i za nepovjerovati imao je progresivnih, pokretljivih, ph vrijednost mu je bila u normali, a urolog koji je  vrsio pretrage nam je rekao da nema sanse za poboljsanje spermiograma i da necemo imati djece. Zamislite sok koji smo dozivjeli. Pa ako vas zanima slobodno me kontaktirajte na pp i dacu vam njihov broj. Puno pozdrava

----------


## vikki

> Da li je tko ima uspjeha (ili zna nekoga) od azospermije  doći do normospermije i prirodnim putem zatrudniti, informativno pitam?


Prijavljujem popravak s asthenozs. na normozoospermiju. Možda je slučajno, a možda je pomogao svakodnevni mulitivitamin (s matičnom mliječi i propolisom od NW) i zdjelica badema/oraha/indijskih o./bundevinih/suncokretovih sjemenki. Who knows? Inače, prvi put sam zatrudnila prirodno kad je nalaz bio asthenozoospermia (missed ab. nažalost). U međuvremenu moji se nalazi pogoršali, a MM popravili.

----------


## regina78

mene zanima, al mi daleko... jel se moze narucit postom da posalju? kakvi su vasi bili nalazi spermiograma, azoospermija ili?

----------


## tikica_69

*Regina78* - ovaj caj iz Solina mozes naruciti postom, ako zelis broj telefona da se dogovoris posalji mi PP. Sto se tice poboljsanja nalaza to ti jos ne mogu reci jer ga MM pije tek 6 dana.

----------


## Sanja79

Na ovo sam naisla danas, pa reko' da podijelim informaciju s vama... Sta je bitno za dobar spermiogram: http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2008/03/20/0365006.html

----------


## Lili75

Naručila sam čaj poštom pouzećem, jel netko može javiti koliko ga je to slanje takvim putem koštalo? Sam čaj je 150 kn, koliko znam.
Trebam hitan odgovor. Hvala.

----------


## tikica_69

230kn caj + postarina

----------


## Lili75

*Tikica69*, hvala ti.

----------


## thaia28

Bok svima!
da li je netko čuo za /imao iskustva s dr. Ksenijom Krajina-Pokupec na Knežiji? Ona je doktorica, ali se već dugi niz godina bavi fitoterapijom.
Planiramo do nje u nadi da ćemo popraviti spermogram, pa me zanima ima li tko kakva iskustva.

----------


## zeljka26

Trebala bih broj od g. Mije zbog čaja, ostalo mi je još samo to da probam. Hvala...

----------


## Jim

Cure molim vas pomozite. MM ima asthenospermiju, broj progres.pokretnih spermija bio je 14%, tri mjeseca je uzimao bioastin, l-carnitin, selen i zink a sada je spermiogram još gori svega 4 % progres.pokretnih. Jedina razlika je što je zadnji puta apstinencija bila 3 dana a ovaj puta 5 dana. Da li je to razlog,cure očajni smo???!!!

----------


## thaia28

draga Jim, mm je nalaz bio lošiji što je apstinencija bila duža, 3 dana je najbolji. a koliko je dnevno komada bioastina pio? nama je on napravio fenomenalan pomak, a pije 4 tablete dnevno. 
jel napravio briseve, da nije neka bakterija u pitanju?
samo hrabro i smireno, sve će doći na svoje   :Love:

----------


## ici

> Cure molim vas pomozite. MM ima asthenospermiju, broj progres.pokretnih spermija bio je 14%, tri mjeseca je uzimao bioastin, l-carnitin, selen i zink a sada je spermiogram još gori svega 4 % progres.pokretnih. Jedina razlika je što je zadnji puta apstinencija bila 3 dana a ovaj puta 5 dana. Da li je to razlog,cure očajni smo???!!!


MI smo napravili grešku jer bi MM uvik dugo apstinirao čak i di 10 dana a to nije dobro i onda uvik je nalaz lošiji.Znači najmanje od 3-5 dana apstinencije ne više.Još ujedno je pio acetil-l karnitin,selen,vti. E,cink 3 mj.A sada pije čaj od trvarai i vitE 400mg dnevno,nama je spermiogram bio bolji ali mali pomak sad čemo opet ponoviti jer ne mora odmah nakon 3 mj da se popravi jer znam neke koji su pili i do 1 god neke preparate da bi vidili pomak.Ujedno je važno da ne bude prehlađen ili bolestan kad radi spermiogram(ne pti lijekove antibiotike i sl ako baš ne mora)jer sve to djeluje na nalaz.

----------


## ici

*Jim*  jedan lošiji spermiogram nije i konačan nalaz tako da ne očajavate jer ipak ste u boljoj situaciji nego u nekim drugim slučajevima azoospermije ili oligospermije težeg stupnja.

----------


## lanaaa

MM je imao 15 progresivnih i 17 miliona na prvom nalazu, a 60 % nepokretnih. Nakon operacije varikocele + 11 mjeseci proxed + maticna mlijec i propolis kontinuirano + 6 mjeseci vitamini zink, selen l-agrinin i E vitamin i prije dva mjeseca smo dobili nalaz sa 45 progresivnih, 48 miliona ukupno i samo 24 % nepokretnih. Uz sve to je pio antibiotike da snizi leukocite koji su bili jako visoki. Rezultat se pojavio prosli mjesec (ostala prirodno trudna).

Ne gubite nadu i trudite se da popravite nalaze jer sve je moguce uz trud i upornost.   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## jo1974

meni nije ništa jasno mm je radio svoj prvi spermiogram prije tri tjedna imamo 16mil. od toga pokretni i vitalni oko 57% ali me brinu progresivno pokretni koji su samo 2% šta da činim do sada se je mislilo da sam ja problem a sad ovo,odmah sam mu uzela vitamine i cink,još ču mu uzeti l-karantin,šta još neznam pomagajte sa svoji savjetima   :Heart:

----------


## ici

> meni nije ništa jasno mm je radio svoj prvi spermiogram prije tri tjedna imamo 16mil. od toga pokretni i vitalni oko 57% ali me brinu progresivno pokretni koji su samo 2% šta da činim do sada se je mislilo da sam ja problem a sad ovo,odmah sam mu uzela vitamine i cink,još ču mu uzeti l-karantin,šta još neznam pomagajte sa svoji savjetima


Najvažniji od svih vit je vitE,nastoj da ne nosi obične gačice nego bokse,ako može ne raditi fizički itd....Međutim sve može biti važno a opet može da je jednostavno nalaz sad takav što ne znači da sljedeći neće biti bolji

----------


## Vali

MM uzima PROFERTIL i spermiogram je vec nakon prve kure od tri mjeseca bio puno bolji. To je nekakav miks svih vitamina, minerala, l-ova koje sam mu i prije davala, a sad mu je sve u jednoj tableti pa manje protestira. 
Kupovali smo ga u Austriji, uzimaju se 2 tablete na dan, veće pakiranje od 180 komada (dakle, za tri mjeseca) košta 108 eura.

----------


## mijumiju

MM(oligospermija) je propisano proxeed,amoxil 2x2 i vitamin E,da li je netko imao takvu kombinaciju i šta vi mislite o tome. kissy :?

----------


## barbi26

MM je imao dijagnozu oaligoasthenoterato, pio je proxeed 3 mjeseca i nije došlo do nikakvih promjena. Nakon nekog vremena smo dočuli za čaj g. Mije iz Vranjica koji mu je puno pomogao i na kraju mu je nalaz bio graničan s normalnim. Uz čaj je pio i vitamin E (i uz proxeed isto). Čaj je pio nekih mjesec i pol prije postupka.

----------


## mala_suza

> evo nas ko primjer..teška oligoasthenoteratozospermia i sada sam trudna prirodno, bez postupaka.Nije nemoguće iako je i meni zvučalo kao SF ostati prirodno trudna s takvim nalazima mene i MM..


..citam ovaj topic i suze mi teku od radosti jer i mm ima los spermiogram oligiasthenozoospermija...MM pije sve sto mu dam,malo "brunda" ali popije...

Imam i ja problema,a i godine..mogu li znati koliko si ti imala godina kad si zatrudnijela sa losim nalazom?

Hvala i izvini na indiskretnosti

----------


## nadaPU

:Kiss:  
ja sam nova na ovom forumu a i uovoj temi. moji nalazi su uredni ali njegov nije.
normalnih je 1, a nepokretnih 92.
moja gin nas šalje na novi spermiogram u petrovu u zg a on je cuo lijepe rijeci za rijeku.
molim vas kakv je razlika u nalazima u zg i ri jer u puli za procitati nalaz trebas i prevodioca.

----------


## TAMARA27

ej da vas pitam , mm ima kriptoospermiu i nekrospermiju tako da mislim a i dr. su me uvjerili u to,da niti jedan čaj i trava ne može pomoći. odluka je pala na donora,već smo bili u pragu,za sada ništa,pa me zanima da li postoji neki dobar čaj za mene (iako je smenom sve ok) čisto da mi malo ojača organizam.inače preferiram zdravu prehranu tipa povrća,voća,bijelog mesa i ribe,a i nije mi nepoznanica med i propolis. mislilm da su kadulja i kopriva dobar izbor,a ako koja od vas ima dobar savijet molim da napiše.e i dragana je pisala o travama časnih pa neznam da li da se njima obratim?

----------


## mala_suza

...MM pije sve preporucene vitamine i minerale (bojim se da je svega previse) a bojim se i da ih ne pije pravilno..Brinem se kako piti L-arginin, jer dok za L-carnitin imam upute da treba piti na prazan zeludac za L-arginin nemam uputa a mora piti 2 tablete dnevno (2x500mg Twinlab). Moze li mi netko pomoci,jer voljela bi naravno da ih uzima ispravno sa najboljim efektom.Hvala.

----------


## dia1

Drage moje,zanima me dali je neko od vasih muzeva probao popraviti nalaz spermiograma sa akupunkturom ili bioenergijom? Dali se moze varikokela isto rjesit na taj nacin ili samo pod noz?

----------


## tonili

MM je pio bioastin iz bio&bio, kasnije akstatin od twinlaba i l-karnitin i nije mu niš pomoglo   :Sad:  
Sljedeći nalaz je samo promijenio naziv - od oligoastheno u oligotherato. Svea tri parametra su mu prilično loša i sa svakim nalazom se mijenja samo mali postotak. Zadnji nalaz je bio oligoasthenotherato...

----------


## alkemicar

Imam pitanje - gdje se uzima uputnica za raditi spermiogram i treba li uopće uputnica za to? Kod doktora opće prakse ili? 
Dubrovnik je u pitanju, ali pretpostavljam da je manje-više svuda isto.

----------


## milivoj73

Obvezna je i uzima se kod doktora opće prakse.

----------


## alkemicar

hvala   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Raspa:  ovako dijagnoza je azoo.
- pijemo čaj, povremeno onda sljedi trakica - tribestan( bugarski) svakih osam sati, bioastin 1 , L karitin -1, vitamin C sa travkom protiv prehlade na e se zove -ne znam sada naziv. pa onda jedan pripravak po Vedskoj recepturi proizvodi firma Dabur, onda Cvjetni prah pomiješan sa više vrsta meda i još mislim dodati matičnu mlječ.



Na kontrolni spermiogram krećemo u 1 mjesecu  :Kiss:

----------


## a72

Cure, molim vas za pomoc:
MM je poceo od prije dva dana da koristi piskavicu, 1 kaf.kasiku pomijesanu sa malo dzema ili meda,prije jela 2-3 X na dan,tako smo nasli ovdje na forumu i kaze da je bolje nego kad se potopi u vodu, sto se tice ukusa. Medjutim, jutros ga je tako jako zabolio stomak i ,danas problemi sa probavom-dijareja kao nikad. Moze li to biti od piskavice,i na koji nacin vasi muzevi koriste a da im ne stvara problem? 
Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima, znacice mi puno, bojim se da ne odustane.

----------


## curka

MM čaj gosp. Mije nije pomogao, sad ga šopam kombinacijama vitamina ... Planiram nabavku bioastina 




> a koliko je dnevno komada bioastina pio? nama je on napravio fenomenalan pomak, a pije 4 tablete dnevno. 
> 
> Nije li to previše ??

----------


## tonili

I MM je pio 4 tbl bioastina dnevno - tako nam je rekla prodavačica u bio&bio - nažalost nije mu niš pomoglo. Pio je i l-karnitin, al nalaz je bio još lošiji.
Nadam se da će vama pomoć - u svakom slučaju mislim da treba sve probat.

----------


## Pinky

evo sto sam nasla, ako vec postoji - ispricavam se. 

*Vitamin Therapy For Infertility
Using Vitamins to Enhance Fertility*

Did you know that* vitamin C* increases sperm quality and mobility? It increases the chance of conception and if a pregnancy does take place, there is evidence to suggest that pregnant women supplemented with vitamin C have less miscarriages and less traumatic birth experiences.

In one study, 30 infertile men were given 1000 mg of vitamin C daily, or a placebo. They were then tested for sperm count, motility, abnormality and immaturity. After a week, the supplemented group showed a 140% increase in sperm count, whereas the placebo group showed no change.

By the end of 2 months, all of the vitamin supplemented men had impregnated their wives. The study concluded that vitamin C can be effective at treating male infertility.

Other vitamins can also be helpful, such as *vitamin B12*. Men who are short on this particular vitamin can suffer from poor motility (where the sperm don't swim very well) so it is thought that taking this vitamin may improve the problem.

If low testosterone is the cause, zinc may help. 37 infertile men were given 60mgs of zinc a day for six weeks. In 22 men with low testosterone, their sperm counts increased dramatically as well as their testosterone levels and 9 out of the 22 spouses became pregnant during the study.

If you wish to try the vitamin therapy approach naturally without the use of tablets, zinc is present in whole grains, nuts and seeds. Vitamin C is in things like oranges, strawberries and sweet potatoes (sweet potatoes have a higher concentration of vitamins than ordinary potatoes), vitamin B12 is in butter, margarine, eggs and some breakfast cereals.

A whole food vegetarian or vegan diet without processed foods is the best way of getting these vitamins and making use of this type of therapy.

If you want to try the professional route, there are many alternative and medical practitioners who can advise you on a pre-conceptional diet.

----------


## mmaslacak

Lijep pozdrav svima!
MM je pio BioAstin nije pomoglo, sa asthenoterato na oligoastheno, popio je dvije one bočice, sada pije, već 26 dana: cink, selen, e vitamin al šumeće tbl. L-cartinin ali nisam mu pronašla L-arginin od NW.
Pa se mislim da li je možda trebao i l-arginin...mislim se jadna da ne preskačemo nešto jako bitno    :Laughing:  
15.12. će ponovit spermiogram pa javim rezultate

----------


## Crtica

Sve vas od srca pozdravljam i zelim vam brzi i znacajen uspjeh u svim vasim poduhvatima.Pridruzujemo se jer imamo slican problem kao i vi,pa trazimo ljek.Moj MM ima los spermiogram,samnom kao sve u redu ako neprolupam,a na dobrom sam putu.Iza nas prvi icsi postupak koji je iz prve urodio trudnocom,koja je nazalost zavrsila spontanim u 6 tjednu.Jos istrazujemo zasto.Kako  mi placamo svaki postupak gotovo u potpunosti jer osiguranje preuzima samo mali dio,sa ljekovima izade preko cetiri tisuce eura.Sto bi znacilo da iduci postupak ce biti?Mozda cemo i za vitamine skupljti  :Laughing:  
No da bas nesjedimo depresivni,a citajuci vasa divna iskustva odlucismo i sami probati sa vitaminima.Doduse MM je od urologinje dobio pripravak vitamina koji su podigli postotak sa 2,5miliona u tih mjesec dana dosli smo na 6miliona.Ona rekla nije to nista kada se broj spermija nije povecao pa mi povjerovali da za nas nema ljeka i odustali.E to su bili vitaminikoje vi dajete VM samo u jednoj tableti a kosta.........
Mi bih sada sve po vasim preporukama poceli piti pa vas ljepo molim ako mi mozete pomoci kolika je potrebna dnevna doza pojedinacnog vitamina.NPR.ja nasla Zink i vit.E,ali su mi premale dnevne doze u jednoj tableti,a ja bas nebih pretjerivala na svoju ruku.Pa vas ljepo molim mozete li me uputiti na link,ili mi pojsniti kako tumaciti referentne tablice na pakiranju,tj.jesu li one i dovoljne jer ja sam nasla vecinu proizvoda u najobicnijim prehrambenim trgovinama znaci da doze mozda i nisu prilagodene nasoj problematici.
Evo ja duga kao i moj problem,oprostite mi sve,ponovo se zahvaljujem na razumjevanju i pomoci.Sve vas voli i pozdravlja vasa Crtica,i svima zelim punnnnno uspjeha u zajednickoj borbi  :Kiss:

----------


## Umma

Mi smo uzimali Proxeed, c i e vitamnie i djelovalo je

----------


## mmaslacak

Ako možeš reći samo  koja je dijagnoza bila i di ste kupili proxeed.Puno hvala!

----------


## mmaslacak

> Lijep pozdrav svima!
> MM je pio BioAstin nije pomoglo, sa asthenoterato na oligoastheno, popio je dvije one bočice, sada pije, već 26 dana: cink, selen, e vitamin al šumeće tbl. L-cartinin ali nisam mu pronašla L-arginin od NW.
> Pa se mislim da li je možda trebao i l-arginin...mislim se jadna da ne preskačemo nešto jako bitno    
> 15.12. će ponovit spermiogram pa javim rezultate


MM kupio L-arginin i čovjek mu isprintao (suplementacija kod muškog infertiliteta)..između ostalog piše da ovaj L-arginin nažalost kod oligo ne daje učinak....  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

evo odlican link:
http://<br />
http://www.doktor.co....pic.php?t=4753

----------


## Umma

Pokretljivost 35% - nakon terapije 70%

----------


## Lenka

pozdrav...i ja sam nova...citam i dajete mi nadu..kak ste uspjeli popraviti pokretljivost?to i nas muci.  :Mad:

----------


## dia1

Dakle,probat cu sto krace.Evo mog iskustva:prva trudnoća-druga inseminacija uspješna-kod MM je bio problem(teška oligoasthenozoospermia).Imao je svega 4 miliončića al urodilo je plodom. Prosla godina dana pa reko idemo mi odmah jos dok se da stogod ulovit,kad ono NEMA NI MILIUNČIĆ,nego 300 tisućica i još varikokela. Kuku meni što sada? I tako se naoružali vitaminima i zvali gosp.Miju. Nakon 25 dana kako Mijo reko ponovili nalaz-nalaz isti.Slijedio IVF/ICSI-neuspješan.Pa sad kratka pauza do 1.mjeseca. I tako ja razmisljam sto bi mi mogli do tada da bar malo popravimo nalaz?! Sjetim se ja bioenergicara - provjeren-ODLIČAN !!!!! A sad čitajte zašto: MM bio 4 puta kod njega ( 1 tretman 380 kn,al sitnica ako pomaže) i nakon samo 15 dana od početka tretmana napravili spermiogram: ljudi moji 8 milijunčića.Alo kažem 8 milijunčića. Dakle šta da vam više kažem.A tek je prošlo 15 dana. Kažu da je potrebno 3 mjeseca da se popravi nalaz.Do 1 mjeseca(kad treba biti sljedeći IVF) ću ostati i prirodno trudna....Kraće nisam mogla

----------


## dia1

Ljudi moji,necete vjerovati al ja sam stvarno prirodno trudna :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

> Ljudi moji,necete vjerovati al ja sam stvarno prirodno trudna :D  :D  :D  :D


jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  bravo draga moja. Čestitam od   :Heart:  .

----------


## ici

> Ljudi moji,necete vjerovati al ja sam stvarno prirodno trudna :D  :D  :D  :D


Kod tebe vrijedi ona dodro nam došlai što prije otišla naravno trbušasta.
ČESTITAM :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

jao* dia*, ne mrem vjerovati, ovo je fakat mrak prica! cestitam ti od srca, i zelim mirnu trudnocu! nego curke, zanima me ako su neke od vas kupovale *profertil* u austriji u kojem su ga gradu nasli? jel ga mozda ima u zg?

----------


## a72

MM-u je dr preporucio *profertil*, a prijateljica mi je u Austriji na skijanju pa sam joj rekla da nam uzme. Pakovanje za 3 mj. je oko 100eura. Imate li iskustava sa tim preparatom? Kod nas je problem u volumenu, tj. maloj kolicini ejakulata (svega 0,5 ml),unutar kojeg su ostale vrijednosti ok.

----------


## Vali

> MM-u je dr preporucio *profertil*, a prijateljica mi je u Austriji na skijanju pa sam joj rekla da nam uzme. Pakovanje za 3 mj. je oko 100eura. Imate li iskustava sa tim preparatom? Kod nas je problem u volumenu, tj. maloj kolicini ejakulata (svega 0,5 ml),unutar kojeg su ostale vrijednosti ok.


Mi imamo. Da, kutija dovoljna za tri mjeseca je 108 eura. Nama se nakon ta tri mjeseca spermiogram drastično popravio, iako je i dalje loš. Nakon toga stagnira. Unutra su ti svi mineralni i vitamini koje je inače dobro uzimati za poboljšanje spermiograma, a prednost ti je što je sve u jednoj tableti.
I ispadne ti jeftinije nego da kupuješ sve posebno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> dia1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi moji,necete vjerovati al ja sam stvarno prirodno trudna :D  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  bravo draga moja. Čestitam od   .


Kod kojeg ste to bioenergičara bili ako smijem pitati  može i na pp
čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## a72

*Vali* ,hvala ti.

----------


## ivica_k

ima li nekoga da je popravio spermiogram pijući proxeed...molim iskustva!
je li tako učinkovit kao što je i skup 8)

----------


## gugi32

MM je pio proxeed cca. 6 mjeseci i spermiogram mu se stvarno malo popravio (volumen se povecao sa 0,5 na 2, broj se povecao sa 1mil. na 2mil. slabo pokretni sa 0 na 43%).
Sad razmisljamo da ga ponovo pocne uzimati.  :Grin:  

Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## dia1

Hvala na čestitkama,nemojte misliti da sam vas zaboravila i da sam se uobrazila,i dalje vas pratim samo mi je eto malo mučno pa se više držim horizontale....pusa svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bombonica

MM je popravio spermiogram sa 1 mil na 14 mil, a malo se popravila i pokretljivost i volumen, tako sto je pio proteklih 6 mjeseci:
VItamine: B, C, E, selen
aminokiseline: arginin+karnitin
jeo je svjezi suncokret i piskavicu
i mjesavinu meda sa polenom i sa ljesnjakom, bademom i orahom
piskavicu jednom na dan mala zlica umucena u vodi
puno svjezeg voca, puno ribe i zelenog povrca

----------


## MMK

Biću zahvalna ako neko komentariše nalaz spermiograma bez morfologije i broja u 1 ml. Inače nalaz je ok. 65 % progresivnih (rađen privatno, nakon 5,5 d.apstinencije)
Malo me brine što nema morfologije.

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  drage moje za sve vas, nemoguće je uvijek moguće..čuda se dešavaju mi smo primjer.

Dijagnoza azoospemia.2007fsh 19.4.

dijagnoza 2009 isto azoospermia ali dosta drugačija.

Hormonalni status promjenjen Fsh je sada 15.80,dakle čudo ,drage moje čudo s obzirom da je dr. rekao da čisto sumnja da će se hormoni imalo popraviti ali kao što vidite itekako jesu.


Ejakulat je centrifugom pokazao u 1/10 taloga 40 komada spermija 50% pokretnih, prije toga nije bilo. To je za azoo božije čudo kojem je pomogao Tribestan( bugarski) i Bioastin.

Dakle svima preporučujem ova dva lijeka prirodna, probajte nama su otvorila vrata prema našemu bebaču .

Svima želim od srca što prije +++++




 :D  :D   :Love:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## ivica_k

molim te više informacija o tribestanu...koji je njegov sastav, gdje ste ga nabavljali i po kojoj cijeni?
 :Love:  veselim se vašem nalazu :D više nema prepreka za ić` po bebača  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ajvica

Tribestan ( bugarski) naruči se u ljekarni i stvarno je lako ga naći.

Pije se svakih osam sati kao antibiotik sastav je biljka TRIBULLASS tako nekako , uglavnom ona regulira čitav repred.sustav muškaraca i lječi azoospermiju,oligospermiju i daje se poslije operacije variokele.


Evo svima preporučam jer nam azoo koji smo zaista otpisani slučaj je pomogao :D  :D   Usporedo je pio Bioastin i vitamin C od 1000mg i spermiji su pokretni.


eto drage moje probajte.Inače košta 308,00kn.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Cure, ja sam čula od jedne starije žene da je dobro da NM jedu celer (može ga se pripremati i na salatu ili jesti obično) i piju sljezov čaj. 
Iako MM ima azoospermiju, već jedno 2 tjedna svaki dan pjede po 1/2 manjeg celera i popije 1-2 šalice sljezovog čaja.
Probajte cure!!!

----------


## Bebel

Mi smo odlučili intenzivnije napasti naše spermiće  :Evil or Very Mad:  
MM je pio Bioastin, cink, selen, L-carnitine, L-arginine, ali rezultati su tako-tako. Opet mikroinjekcija za dio stanica.
Moramo napraviti malu stanku s tim tableticama jer ipak utječu na jetru MM pa bi probali kombinaciju meda i orašastih plodova+čaj.
Koji čaj preporučate? 
Kakva su iskustva s onim od piskavice?

----------


## Bebel

> Koji čaj preporučate? 
> Kakva su iskustva s onim od piskavice?


Uporno tražim kako se pripravlja čaj od piskavice, ali nailazim na razno-razne kombinacije. 
Čak sam naišla i na ovo:
_Čaj od piskavice: dvije pune žlice sitno mljevenog sjemena doda se u 1/4 l hladne vode i ostavi močiti tri sata :? . Poslije močenja smjesa se zagrijava da brzo zakipi. Odmah se procijedi i pije se mlaki čaj._
Kako će MM to raditi na poslu :/ 
E pa sad: da li se mora mljeti ili se čaj može napraviti sa sjemenkama  (logično mi je da DA, ali ako je vruća voda).
Koliko se drži u vodi, u koje sate se pije, koliko puta dnevno, please bilo što  :Kiss:  
Može i neka druga mješavina, samo da se mi malo pripremamo za sunce, more,...  :Grin:

----------


## lberc

Bebel,vi ste radili ICSI? Jer meni je sad biologica nešto spominjala mikroinjekciju,a to je ICSI?
Ako je tako,znači da nam se je nalaz spermiograma pokvario.

----------


## nina1

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koji čaj preporučate? 
> Kakva su iskustva s onim od piskavice?
> 
> 
> Uporno tražim kako se pripravlja čaj od piskavice, ali nailazim na razno-razne kombinacije. 
> Čak sam naišla i na ovo:
> ...


moj muž pije piskavicu ovako pripremljenu , zaslađeno medom , obično navečer radi stajanja u vodi 3 sata ... to nabubri nakon stajanja i vrenja tako da  ispadne možda i manje od 2 dl čaja,.... da li pomaže samo piskavica neznam jer moj muž osim tog čaja pije i vitamin e, vitamin c + cink, bioastin, omega 3, selen, folnu kiselinu, matičnu mliječ, propolis  i kremasti med s propolisom i peludom ... samo ću reći da je nalez od oligoasthenotheratozoospermie došao do asthenozoospermie u 3 mjeseca

----------


## rozalija

> Bebel,vi ste radili ICSI? Jer meni je sad biologica nešto spominjala mikroinjekciju,a to je ICSI?
> Ako je tako,znači da nam se je nalaz spermiograma pokvario.


Draga moja ne mora ti to značiti da se nalaz pokvario, recimo mi smo za ICSI imali relativno dobar nalaz spermiograma (koncentracija u 1 ml 65 miliona pokretljivost malo smanjena ) pa je ipak doktor rekao da neće riskirati i uradio je ICSI postupak kako bi se dobio što veći broj oplođenih JS. Ništa to ne mora da znači a možda to zavisi od laba do laba i gledanja biologa na problem.

----------


## nina1

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Bebel prvotno napisa
> ...


trebalo bi piti 2-3 puta dnevno

----------


## Bebel

*nina1*
znači da koristite mljevenu?
MM pije sve moguće pripravke, ali bi se sad malo odmorili od tabletice je utječu na jetru. Ni čaj nije bezezlen, ali previše tabletica je nabacao u sebe u zadnjih 6 mj da moramo napraviti stanku.
Kombinirali bi čaj i omaj prpravak od meda.

*Iberc*, slažem se sa *rozalijom*.
 :Love:

----------


## nina1

> *nina1*
> znači da koristite mljevenu?
> MM pije sve moguće pripravke, ali bi se sad malo odmorili od tabletice je utječu na jetru. Ni čaj nije bezezlen, ali previše tabletica je nabacao u sebe u zadnjih 6 mj da moramo napraviti stanku.
> Kombinirali bi čaj i omaj prpravak od meda.
> 
> *Iberc*, slažem se sa *rozalijom*.


da, mljevenu piskavicu

----------


## vedre

Na današnji dan prije 1 godinu saznali smo u Njemačkoj da "nećemo" moći dobiti bebu prirodnim putem.Muževa sperma nije dovoljno jaka.Prva dijagnoza Oligo III astheno II teratozoospermija I,
5 mill sperme
pokretljivost
A nula bodova
B nula
C 10%
D 90%
Šok, suze i alkohol.

odmah smo krenili na internet i informirali se o svemu.Pristali pušti i pit i počeli sa raznim vitaminima,medom,folna kiselina i piskavica.U 10mj 2008 krenili smo u Njemačku na postupak ICSI.dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica 4 se oplodile 2 vratili i nazalost nisu se primile.
U prvi mjesec 2009 stižemo za Hrvatsku i na ovoj stranici vidimo da se spominje travar Mijo, pa kazemo sami sebi: idemo pokušati.Odmah sam nazvala Miju i ispričala mu sve, a kad je čovjek počeo pričat skoro sam pala na dupe.Čovik je zavrsio medicinu i sada se između ostaloga bavi sa travama.Čovik tako lipo priča i vidi se da se razumi, da nije neki šarlatan.Najvažnije je da ima jako puno strpljenja,jer sam ga bombardirala sa 1000 pitanja.Čaj je smiksao i za 2 dana smo se našli snjim i pokupili čaj.čaj košta 150kn i ima ga za 3 miseca.sa čajom se dobiju podaci kako se koristi.nakon 25 dana pijenja čaja napravili smo u splitu u Cito spermiogram. dijagnoza:
Oligo III, Astheno II, ali:
12 mill sperme
Pokretljivost
A 22,6%
B 16,1%
C 3,2%
D 58,1%
Bili smo prezadovoljni.odmah sam nazvala Miju i njemu je bilo jako drago.rekao je da nastavi piti čaj i kada ga skroz popije da idemo opet izvaditi spermiogram.I tako smo mi jučer nakon 3 miseca pijenja čaja išli opet u Cito,a dijagnoza:
oligo I, Astheno I
40,4 mill sperme
pokretljivost
A 30%
B 11%
C 3,7%
D 56,1%
noge su nam se tresle i znoj nas je polio.nismo mogli virovat.kad je ona Mačka iz Cita vidila naš prvi nalaz i sama nije mogla virovat i pitala me kako smo to uspili.onda sam joj rekla za Miju i zamolila me da joj pošaljem sve podatke o Miji i o čaju.
nakon toga prvi kafić je bio naš;ja pelinkovac a dragi pivu.Živili mi i naš Mijo i dragi Bog koji je uz nas.
Iako mi je danas stigla Vještica ja se nadam da ću uskoro zatrudnit prirodnim putem.Idemo dalje i borimo se do kraja.Nisam baš bila toliko uvjerena u čaj i nisam mislila da ce baš nama pomoć, ali ipak je i sritna sam kao da sam dobila miljone.Iako smo i ja i muž trenutno bes posla pokušavamo misliti pozitivno i nadamo se najboljemu.Svim parovima ako triba bilo kava pomoć ili kontakt tel od Mije javite mi se na pp.I svim parovima zelim puno puno sriće i strpljenja.ako se dogodilo i nama može i vama.
sve vas volim
Vedre

----------


## Denny

Cure znate li koliko vremenski uvjeti i rad vani mogu utjecati na spermiogram? Npr. nama je zimi nalaz relativno ok, ali kad stigne ljeto i mm radi vani na +40 pokretljivost spermija drastično padne. Onda se mučimo do proljeća sa raznim pripravcima i vitaminima, i baš kada se stanje malo popravi - eto opet ljeta... Postoje li kakve rashladne bokserice?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## martamaric

evo, ja sam ona ista koja je započela ovu temu i moram vam reći da sam sada mama dva mala anđela od kojih jedan ima dvije i pol godine, a drugi četiri mjeseca..Naš spermiogram popravili smo do te mjere da smo oba dvoje djece začeli prirodno, a to je po svim liječnicima bilo nemoguće.Pili smo multivitamine, muž l carnitin, l arginin, koenzim q10, pratili ovulaciju testićima i eto..od oligoasthenoteratozospermije došla dva klinčića,pa vi recite da se čuda ne događaju...pozdrav od naše sada brojne obitelji i nikada ne odustajte..

----------


## Crtica

Sve vas od srca pozdravljam,evo i moj skromni doprinos na ovu temu.
http://www.nutrition-discount.de/Tri...Stack::82.html

Poseban pozdrav nasoj  martamaric,i njenoj brojnoj obitelji,raduje me njihov uspjeh,dokaz svima nama da je sve moguce.

----------


## tikica_69

Eto, mi sa oligoasthenoteratozoo, preko asthenoteratozoo, dogurali do astenozoo i to unazad 3 mjeseca otkad koristimo od Biotecha - Mens argimax. Pa eto, mozda jos nekome pomogne   :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

pozdrav brižnim suprugama koje šopaju mužiće svim i svačim! i ja sam jedna od tih, za sada MM ne pruža otpor, probali smo peruanmaca, selen, cink bez značajnijih pomaka (astenozo i kasnije astenoteratozo). U 6.mj 2008. uzeli od tešića kuru  i u 10. mj ponovili nalaz normozo... dr bio  :shock: i sa takvim nalazom išla u 2.mj 2009 na IVF, neuspješno (beta 30 12.DC pa na niže); kad sam nakon nalaza kontaktirala ekipu od tešića sa pitanjima dali treba nastaviti ili kaj rečeno mi je da to TRAJNO popravlja situaciju, al da ponovimo još jedan ciklus. Nažalost, nakon ponavljanja nalaz opet astenoteratozo  i dr. nam preporučio ne ići na inseminaciju sa takvim nalazom. Naručila sam bioastin pa ćemo početi sa time pa za 3 mjeseca ponoviti  :Wink:  . Možda je nalaz bio lošiji jer je MM bio nešto boležljiv, ma nemam pojma, već mi se sve pobrkalo, fascikl sa nalazima sve deblji, uskoro prelazim na registrator  :Laughing:  
Btw molim kontakt od gdina mije pa nek i to probamo  :Bye:

----------


## rozalija

ZAUZETA imaš pp.

----------


## ZAUZETA

rozalija, hvala na pp, probat ćemo, pa javim što se dešava, nadam se da će mužić preživit , ma ne vjerujem kakvih sve iskustava cure imaju sa SM sa pijenjem tableta i čajeva, ljenjivci jedni, a moraju se najčešće samo poigrati u WC-u i to još im daju časopise, ma nemam riječi   :Mad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

što se tiče vv mi smo bili prvo tamo kod dr. jukića, on mi je bio super al se razbolio pa komplikacije, sve nas prebacilo kod dr. L ; njega nismo uspjeli uhvatiti jer je bio bukiran i nije se javljao na tel. A zamjerilo mi se ono nebulozno dugo čekanje u prepunoj čekaoni, i sječam se jedanput je djevojka izašla iz ordinacije u čekaonu, skoro kolabirala, jedva joj se netko ustao da sjedne, mislim da je bila na punkciji, mi se svi prestravili.  Sad i u petrovoj zamrzavaju jajne stanice pa nema više neke razlike

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  da se i ja  ukljucim......mm  ;Asthenozoospermia


e sad sam  procitala  da  pomaze cink;špinat,persin,prokulice,krastavci,mahune,
vitamin B6;cvjetaca,spinat
folna kiselina  za oboje;špinat,kupus,persin
Arginin;sunc.sjemenke,kikiriki,badem,vlasac,rogac,
đumbirov caj
zitarice  razne
naranđa

e   ja   kupila  tablete  od  selena+ACE  60kom.dm...nemam  pojma  hocel to pomoc
sumece tablete    naranđa  i ostali  vitamini


pa cemo vidit  jel  sta pomaze....ja ovako mislim  ako  je mm prije   2god. imao    80% pokretnih a sada   samo  23%  ako se  da   pogorsat   valjda se da i popravit :/

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali pomaze piti  caj od  zdravca i  sljeza      :?  :?  :?

----------


## alida

[quote="ajvica"]Tribestan ( bugarski) naruči se u ljekarni i stvarno je lako ga naći.

Pije se svakih osam sati kao antibiotik sastav je biljka TRIBULLASS tako nekako , uglavnom ona regulira čitav repred.sustav muškaraca i lječi azoospermiju,oligospermiju i daje se poslije operacije variokele....

i ja se veselim vašem uspjehu :D   :Love:   i nadam se da će i nama pomoći tvoja kombinacija.
Reci samo, koliko dugo je TM pio Tribestan i Bioastin i da li je pravio neku pauzu, te da li si zatrudnila preko ICSI-a ili inseminacije?

----------


## alida

ajvica, :? hm... sad kad opet čitam tvoj post i vidim tvoju zadnju rečenicu  "nama su otvorila vrata prema našemu bebaču" mislim da sam se malo "zaletila" i zaključila da si trudna,ako je tako, onda molim te, oprosti  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ogla

... MM je pio nekoliko mjeseci BIOASTIN i nije bilo nekog efekta, inače je dijagnoza Oligoasthenozoospermia, imao je svakavih čičibaja kojih smo se uspješno riješili, sada smo u postupku ICSI, tj ET je već obavljen i u isčekivanju sam ß-nalaza.
Vidim da izvrsno baratate pojmovima i dijagnozama, pa bih ovim putem htjela iznijet nalaz svojeg muža (koji je znantno lošiji nego inače jer je rađen za vrijeme konzumirnaja antibiotika - tada polude )

sperm analysed 50
concentration 34,29 mill/mL
volume 7,5 mL
spermcount 257,20 mill

i sada oznake koje ne kužim 

grade A motility 20%
grade B motility 14%
grade C motility 14%
grade D motility 52 %

velocity (micron/s): mean: 23,1 SD: 25,7 median:24,4 S.E.M.: 6,2
linerar velocity (micron/s) mean: 20,9 SD: 9,6 median:22,6 S.E.M.:2,3
linear index: mean: 89,5 SD:35,6 median:89,9 S.E.M.: 8,6
tada je nalaz bio asthenoteratozoospermia

----------


## Jelena

mali doprinos temi:
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articl...01/2613369.htm
 :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

:Wink:   bravo Jelena, samo to nesmijem MM pokazati jer me ionako napada non stop hahahah

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, pomno sam pročitala sve vaše postove na ovu temu i već sam se aktivirala da dragog šopam svim i svačim   :Smile:   međutim, ipak, kod nas je vrlo jedinstven slučaj tj. moj suprug ima azoospermiju uzrokovanu jako invazivnim kemoterapijama i zračenjem.  No, od toga je hvala Bogu prošlo dosta vremena (sedam godina), međutim nije došlo do spontane detoksikacije organizma (ja nešto kontam da je azoo zbog zatrovanosti organizma tim kemikalijama i zračenjem). Ja nisam mogla naći niti jedan slučaj na Rodi koji je sličan našemu. Uradili smo i nalaze Y mikrodelecija kao i F508 i ovaj prvi je ok, a drugi još uvijek čekamo. Nivo FSH-a u krvi mm je u okviru referentnih vrijednosti. Sada me zanima, da li neko od vas zna šta bih mu mogla davati za detoksikaciju organizma. Da li ste čule možda za neke čajeve ili neke druge pripravke koji bi nam mogli pomoći oko toga. 
Ovih dana se spremam da nađem laboratorij gdje bismo mogli izvaditi inhibin, hormon o kojemu je pisala sanja_79 da vidimo šta i on kaže.

Hvala unaprijed   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

eh, da! Zaboravih da zamolim rodice koje znaju broj tel. Mije za one čajeve da mi ga pošalju na pp. Baš me zanima kakav je to čaj, šta mu je osnova i šta Mijo traži od nalaza (ako uopće traži) da bi pripremiju taj čaj. Pretpostavljam da se radi o nekoj kombinaciji.
 :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

pozz curke, evo nas je nalaz oligoasthenozoospermija, radili ga vise puta, nekih 4,5 od toga tri u petrovoj i tada je imao sveukupno 15mil, pa onda 7, pa 4 mil, a na vuk vrhovcu uvijek lose, nista, pa 1 mil pa svega 30 komada, to nam nikako nije jasno, sad idemo u 9 mj u petrovu pa gore nosim nalaz na vv. uglavnom,doc mi je rekao nek proba sa cinkom i selenom, ja sam isla cackati njegove nalaze s vv i nasla da mu fakat manjka cinka, treba ga biti 9.9 a on ga ima 4.5, tako da se nadam da ce bar malo to utjecati, a mislim da ce kupiti i larginin i lkarnitin. inace, biostina i caj od mije nam nije pomogao, s tim da je bioastin pio 6 mjeseci, tak da znate. pozz i drzim nam fige za ljepse vijesti

----------


## fatamorgana

pa zar baš niko ne može da mi dadne Mijin broj tel-a   :Sad:

----------


## alida

evo ja ću ti ga dati (pogledaj na pp)

----------


## fatamorgana

Alida, hvala velikaaa   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   odmah ću ga večeras zvati

----------


## klara12

Može mi netko poslati broj gdina M.K. na PP.
Unaprijed puno hvala.
Pozdrav[/b]

----------


## tikica_69

MM je proslo 3 mjeseca kako uzima Biotech Men's ArginMax i ponosno objavljujem da smo sa oligoasthenoterato dosli samo na astheno  :D

----------


## wewa

> Alida, hvala velikaaa      odmah ću ga večeras zvati


a da probas s tahebo cajem i necim poput Revite, Ecomera ili kolostruma?
ne moze skoditi  :Wink: 



Tikice, pa to su genijalne vijesti!  :D

----------


## thaia28

tikice, pa to su super vijesti!!!!!  :D  :D 

MM je nešto više od godinu dana pio čajeve, vitamine, Tribestan i nakraju samo Bioastin (4 dnevno). Početna dijagnoza bila je teži oblik oligoastenoterato (u prvom nalazu ukupan broj spermijića bijednih 6 mil, morfološki ispravnih samo 5%, A+B kakvih 30%), stanje se popravljalo kroz mjesece, no i dalje je dijagnoza bila ista. Kada je napokon i uza sve potpuno prestao pušiti (a pušio je svega dvije tri cigarete dnevno) tri mjeseca kasnije ostala sam trudna. Mislim da nam je svakako za naš rezultat zaslužan Bioastin.
Koliko god teška dijagnoza bila na početku, treba biti uporan i pokušavati popraviti stanje svime šta se nudi, a ionako ne može štetiti.

----------


## tikica_69

A sutra nam jos i stize Tribestan...ima da plivaju kao Phelps   :Laughing:

----------


## fatamorgana

[quote="wewa"]


> Alida, hvala velikaaa      odmah ću ga večeras zvati


a da probas s tahebo cajem i necim poput Revite, Ecomera ili kolostruma?
ne moze skoditi  :Wink: 

Hvala velika wewa  :Kiss:   probat ću s tim. Moj Tribestan dolazi u nedjelju i odmah startamo aBd. MM trenutno pije, vitamin c 1000mg, Bioastin, Algu Spirulinu, L karnitin, L arginin, Acetil L karnitin, selen, cink, folnu kiselinu, artičoku, Normolip, Omegu 3, E vitamin, B12 vitamin. I eto kad dodje Tribestan i njega ću mu davat 3x2 naredna tri mjeseca.

Moram Vam reći da sam zvala onoga gospodina Miju iz Solina. Zaista mi se prilikom telefonskog razgovora učinio kao fin čovjek. Rekao je da ne može garantirati da će nam njegov čaj pomoći jer se radi o azoo, ali možemo pokušati. Kaže da ima bar i jedan, mogao bi garantirati da će doći do poboljšanja. Zatim mi je rekao da suprugu dajem da jede dosta mladog kravljeg sira, kao i cca 2 dl svježeg kravljeg mlijeka dnevno. Strahovito je pohvalio uzimanje E vitamina i rekao je da isključim iz terapije (ja sam mu rekla šta sve mm dajem da pije) zink, selen i ove; L karnitin, L arginin, Acetil L karnitin s pojašnjenjem za svaki pojedinačno. Rekao je da mm pije zink jedino ako je isti deficitaran u organizmu (ja pojma nemam jel deficitaran ili ne, ali moram priznati da je i mm s negodovanjem pio selen i zink).

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure, evo malo sam tužna danas. Borimo se s ideopatskom neplodnosti već 4 god. Naši su nalazi svi uvijek bili u redu, tako i spermiogrami od MM.
Jučer smo ponovno napravili spermiogram i nalaz - asthenozoospermia. 70% nepokretnik spermića  :/   Moram još vidit nalaz, to mi je M rekao telefonom jutros.
Ako mi tko može pomoć savjetom?  :?

----------


## vikki

*Bublice*, gdje ste radili spermiogram? Naime, MM je 2007. imao asthenozoospermiju (labos Petrova), 2008. normozoospermiju (Vuk Vrhovac, androloška obrada), i sad nedavno opet u Petrovoj dijagnoza asthenozoospermia. Ne znam točne brojke, no tješi me mogućnost da imaju nešto različite kriterije u Petrovoj i na VV (nikako ne mogu naći nalaz iz 2007. pa da usporedim, osim toga, nalaz iz Petrove je daleko detaljniji u brojkama nego ovaj s Vuk Vrhovca).
Inače, mislim da oscilacije normozs - asthenozs nisu nešto strašno, tj. da spermiogram jednostavno varira.

----------


## vikki

MM-a sam (nakon što nam je rečeno da je asthenozs problem ne sam po sebi, već s obzirom na moje godine i endometriozu) kljukala sjemenkama i orašastim plodovima + multivitamin i sljedeći je nalaz bio normozs. Pomaže li prehrana i dodaci ili spermiogram jednostavno varira, ne znam.

----------


## bublica3

> *Bublice*, gdje ste radili spermiogram? Naime, MM je 2007. imao asthenozoospermiju (labos Petrova), 2008. normozoospermiju (Vuk Vrhovac, androloška obrada), i sad nedavno opet u Petrovoj dijagnoza asthenozoospermia. Ne znam točne brojke, no tješi me mogućnost da imaju nešto različite kriterije u Petrovoj i na VV (nikako ne mogu naći nalaz iz 2007. pa da usporedim, osim toga, nalaz iz Petrove je daleko detaljniji u brojkama nego ovaj s Vuk Vrhovca).
> Inače, mislim da oscilacije normozs - asthenozs nisu nešto strašno, tj. da spermiogram jednostavno varira.


Ovaj put smo radili u KBC Split. Možda da ponovimo spermiogram negdje drugdje??
Znate li što se preporuča pit za poboljšanje pokretljivosti spermija? Spirulinu?

----------


## bublica3

vikki  hvala       :Love:

----------


## alida

Bublice, neka ti muž proba piti Tribestan, navodno je jako dobar upravo za pokretljivost, pročitaj o tome svjedočanstva naših cura čiji su muževi to pili. MM također to pije već drugi mjesec, ali još nismo radili kontrolni spermiogram.

----------


## Denny

MM pije Bioastin i bilo je napretka - sa teže asthenozoospermije na lakšu asthenozoo... Sad ćemo za koji dan ponovit spermiogram pa ćemo vidit kako sad stvari stoje. Inače ja nisam primjetila razliku gdje radiš spermiogram, mi smo ga radili na firulama, a onda za mjesec dana u Cita (za AIH) i bili su skoro isti.
Jedino šta sam primjetila je da mu je nakon ljeta puno gori nalaz nego zimi, radi vani pa ih valjda vrućina uništi. Zabranila sam mu i vruće kupke i pokušavam ga nagovorit na bokserice, ali to teže ide. Sad ide još na neke pretrage pa mu dr. možda da i klomifen da prova poboljšat "spermogenezu"... Ajme više mi je pun kufer.   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

Denny koja je to teža Asthenozoospermia?
MM piše ovako:


brzo usmjereno pokretnih   5%
sporo usmjereno pokretnih  20%
neusmjereno pokretnih   5%
nepokretnih   70%

pravilnog oblika      30%
nepravilnosti glave  20%
nepravilnosti srednjeg dijela  25%
nepravilnosti repa  25%

----------


## Denny

Ne znam točno granicu od - do, ali npr. za ovaj nalaz su mi rekli da je "lakša" asthenozospermija: 

brzo usmjereno pokretnih 18% 
sporo usmjereno pokretnih 23% 
neusmjereno pokretnih 5% 
nepokretnih 54%

opća ocjena pokretljivosti: 3

A za ovaj nalaz mi je Poljak reka da je na granici za IVF (znači skoro nije za AIH) i to je opisano sa "teža asthenozoospermija":

brzo usmjereno pokretnih 8% 
sporo usmjereno pokretnih 6% 
neusmjereno pokretnih 8% 
nepokretnih 78%

Po tome, vi ste negdi između, jer je stvar u tome da zbroj prve dvi stavke bude veći od 50, a vama je oko 25. 
Tu je još jako bitna količina ejakulata. Po standardima, potrebno je 20 mil. spermija i od toga 50% usmjereno pokretnih za dobar nalaz. Po tome znači da je dovoljno cca 10 milijuna pokretnih spermija da dođe do trudnoće. 
MM je u prvom nalazu imao 32 mil u ejakulatu od čega 41% usmjereno pokretnih, šta bi iznosilo oko 13 miliona - dakle dovoljno za majku prirodu.
U drugom nalazu je imao 37 mil od čega samo 14% usmjereno pokretnih,  dakle samo oko 5 milijuna šta bi značilo da prirodno imamo male izglede.

A i ti spermiogrami znaju dosta varirati, tako da se preporuča ponovit pretragu dva - tri puta prije nego se postavi konačna dijagnoza.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Još me malo brine i taj oblik spermija. Mi smo ih uvik imali oko 60% pravilnog oblika, a kod vas je vidim 30%, i to je ispada opet na nekoj granici po ovom nalazu sa Firula. To nije vezano uz asthenozospermiju ali nije ni za zanemarit. 
Šta se promijenilo od zadnjeg nalaza? Je li radio s bojama, kemikalijama, bio izložen vrućini? Jeli imao gripu ili doživio nešto traumatično? Ma sa današnjim načinom života i ovoliko stresa, nije ni čudo šta nas je sve manje. Čitala sam da je količina sperme u muškaraca prilično pala u zadnjih 50-ak godina, čak se i Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija misli da promijeni standarde za normalan spermiogram, pa će još ovi naši nalazi ispasti čista normozospermija.   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Draga Denny, nemam sad ispred sebe starije nalaze, ali znam da su bili u redu. Šta se promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme je sigurno stres. Stres zbog ovog našeg problema kojeg proživljavamo. Ja ga proživljavam traumatičnije nego MM, ali mu očito punim glavu svime i svačim. 
Jedino taj laptop mu je non stop po nogama. Sad sam mu to strogo zabranila! 
Vidit čemo, ponovit čemo spermiogram.

----------


## hanumica fata

*drage cure, stavljam copy-paste od posta sto sam ga juce ostavila na pogresnom pdf, nadam se da ce neko znati da mi odgovori:*

ako se npr.desilo da je muskarac DAN prije IUI masturbirao (recimo - desilo se, nije znao da ce tako rano pasti termin za postupak), koliko to utice da se dobiju losi rezultati spermiograma? 

jasno je da ce ukupan broj/ml biti manji, ali koliko se kvare ostali parametri? moze li to biti uzrok da asteno odjednom izgleda kao astenoteratozoospermija? 

ima li neko ko je radio IUI sa slicnim spermiogramom? 
puno vas pozdravljam

----------


## vikki

Ne bih znala, no znam da je MM spermiogram radio jednom nakon 2 dana apstinencije, drugi put nakon 6 dana i rezultat je bio isti: asthenozoospermia. Mislim da duljina apstinencije ne mora nužno utjecati na ostale parametre.

----------


## hanumica fata

> Ne bih znala, no znam da je MM spermiogram radio jednom nakon 2 dana apstinencije, drugi put nakon 6 dana i rezultat je bio isti: asthenozoospermia. Mislim da duljina apstinencije ne mora nužno utjecati na ostale parametre.



hvala *vikki!*
brinem de da su se parametri tako pogorsali, pa im trazim neki razlog...
jos je MM u zadnja tri mjeseca uzimao orthomol prepara (doduse, nije bio bas jako redovan  :Mad:    ) ali u svakom slucaju smo ocekivali poboljsanje a ne obrnuto...

----------


## hanumica fata

jos jednom samo  da ponovim pitanje:

ima li ovdje slucajeva ili znate li za uspjesne IUI sa asteno i astenoterato dijagnozama?

----------


## Sanja79

hanumice, nije mi poznato da li je iko radio IUI sa takvim nalazom, ali znam da je jedan dan premalo da se "napuni" spremnik pogotovo kod losijih spermiograma. Nama su rekli minimalno 2 dana, optimalno od 3 do 5. Ni preduga apstinencija nije dobra. 
Takodje, sve zavisi, nije isti nalaz kod svakoga (da li ste na samoj granici normozoospermije ili azoospermije). I, samo da te ohrabrim, znam za jedan par (veoma smo bliski) i uspjeli su prirodno sa oligoastenoterato...

----------


## vikki

Ima parova s oligoasthenoteratozs. koji uspiju (i ja znam, dva   :Smile:  ), ami smo s athenozoospermijom uspjeli tri puta prirodno (završilo spontanima, no ne zbog njegove dijagnoze).

----------


## hanumica fata

*vikki, sanja79*, super ste!
drago mi je da ima pozitivnih iskustava  :D 
idemo dalje   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Inače, većina mi je ginekologa za asthenozs rekli da to i nije neki problem, problem je u slučaju smetnji i kod mene (endometrioza npr.), no ako je s partnericom sve O.K. astheno ne mora biti prepreka za prirodno zatrudnjivanje.

----------


## Jelena

hanumica, mi smo došli kod dr. Reša na razgovor ne računajući s tim da će raditi analizu ejakulata, nakon jednog dana apstinencije i jedva da je koji pretrčao preko monitora. ni inače nemamo reprezentativni spermiogram, ali ovo je bilo zastrašujuće.

----------


## hanumica fata

> hanumica, mi smo došli kod dr. Reša na razgovor ne računajući s tim da će raditi analizu ejakulata, nakon jednog dana apstinencije i jedva da je koji pretrčao preko monitora. ni inače nemamo reprezentativni spermiogram, ali ovo je bilo zastrašujuće.


*jelena,* upravo je  z a s t r a š u j u ć e  rijec koja dobro opisuje razlike u spermiogramima. kod jednog te istog zdravog muskarca, nalaz je varirao od osredne asteno, pa do minimalne pokretljivosti A grupe, lose morfologije i brojnosti (sa 34mil/ml do 12mil/ml). a u medjuvremenu je bio godisnji odmor, bez stresa i uzimali se vitaminski preparati.

*vikki* - drago mi je da to cujem - mozda je i dobro da mi toliko stvari o reprodukciji i ne znamo i ne razumijemo, ostaje dosta mjesta za pozitivna iznenadjenja   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*Jelena*, baš si me nasmijala (znam da vama nije smiješno   :Love:  ).
A mene jutros guglajući zastraši podatak da je u prosječnom (urednom) ejakulatu oko 182 milijuna spermija - dvostruko manje negoli što je to bilo 40-ih godina prošlog stoljeća  :shock:  - i od toga broja do mjesta oplodnje dođe ih tek 20 - 200   :Sad:  
Suzdržavam se da ne uzmem MM-ove spermiograme i počnem računati vjerojatnost i broj njegovih astheno-plivača koji če stić do cilja  8) 
Sretno, *hanumice*  :Heart:  !

----------


## marta26

e curke moje drage, ja mislim da apsolutno nista ne mozemo znati zasto je jedan dan tako puno a drugi tako malo, npr. mm je tjedan prije naseg ivf imao ukupni br 15 mil, a na dan postupka nam je bilog rekao da ih je bilo svega 100ak dobrih, pa si vi mislite, jos smo bili na moru, laganini, odmorni... od tada sve gori i gori nalaz, jednom cak nativno nije niti jedan nadjen. a zanimljivo je da su svi ti najlosiji radjeni na vv, to mi nije jasno, oni ocito imaju neki drugi princip, al sad kome vjerovati, al ocito je jedno:nama do sad nikakvi vitamini ni cajevi nisu pomogli  :Crying or Very sad:  mislim da ni nece

----------


## vikki

> a zanimljivo je da su svi ti najlosiji radjeni na vv, to mi nije jasno, oni ocito imaju neki drugi princip, al sad kome vjerovati,


Naš je najbolji nalaz s VV-a (normo), no dosta su škrti u brojkama, za razliku od onog iz Petrove (asthenox2) koji, međutim, ne znam protumačiti od silnih vrijednosti, brojeva i postotaka.

----------


## hanumica fata

ach du meine güte  :shock: 

kako mi malo znamo o muskoj plodnosti - kod zena se udubljava u svaki najmanji detalj kod hormonskih nalaza a kod muskarca...zasto 15mil dodje na svega nekoliko stotina, zasto broj opadne (kao u nasem slucaju) nakon odmora i vitamina, umjesto da se popravi, zasto nekadasnjih preko 180mil u ejakulatu pada na petinu vrijednosti, zasto zasto...

meni se cini da ljudi kao vrsta postaju sve manje plodni...tj, kako civilizacija odmice, plodnost opada...a to se ne odnosi samo na broj i pokretljivost spermatozoida, nego i na ukupni interes muskaraca i zena jedni za druge...mlako, aseksualno, privremeno...ovdje gdje ja zivim, samo mogu to da potvrdim   :Rolling Eyes:  
sociolozi kazu da je to normalno - dio strategije da se regulise brojnost populacije na zemlji   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

Cure znate li zašto spermiogram slabi? Koji su sve razlozi???

----------


## nina1

> marta26 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zanimljivo je da su svi ti najlosiji radjeni na vv, to mi nije jasno, oni ocito imaju neki drugi princip, al sad kome vjerovati,
> 
> 
> Naš je najbolji nalaz s VV-a (normo), no dosta su škrti u brojkama, za razliku od onog iz Petrove (asthenox2) koji, međutim, ne znam protumačiti od silnih vrijednosti, brojeva i postotaka.


mm ima najbolji s vv-a a najlošiji iz petrove pa ja više vjerujem ovima s vv-a   :Grin:

----------


## linalena

Mi tek odnedavno imamo diajgnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermije i sada moj dragi ne želi uzimati nikakve preparate, vitamine, čajeve (možda bi neki koji je fini) a ja malo ljuta zbog toga jer zar mogu odmoči???

Da li znate hranu koja pomaže ili točnije koja hrana odmaže?

----------


## ella roo

Da li je tko probao proviron?
Kći od mamine kolegice je  ostala tako prirodno trudna.Po preporuci urologa su ga naručili.
Vidim da je u pitanju stereoid i koliko sam uspjela brznski preletjeti s traljavim engleskim, povećava količinu i pokretljivost spermija.

----------


## bublica3

> Mi tek odnedavno imamo diajgnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermije i sada moj dragi ne želi uzimati nikakve preparate, vitamine, čajeve (možda bi neki koji je fini) a ja malo ljuta zbog toga jer zar mogu odmoči???
> 
> Da li znate hranu koja pomaže ili točnije koja hrana odmaže?


Draga linalena  sigurno vitamini i čajevi ne odmažu!

Pitala bi ja njih da im se moraju aspirirat j stanice... Nemam ništa protiv tvog M, ali večina ih je takva. Neče da pije; ajme.

----------


## Denny

*Cure imam jedno pitanje:*
MM već dvije godine ima nalaz asthenozoospermija (rađeno u više labova). 04.09. je radio spermiogram u bolnici i pao je na oligo-asthenozoospermiju sa samo 14 milijona po ml., čak i na granicu za teratozoospermiju sa samo 30% spermija pravilnog oblika. Taj nalaz nas je šokirao jer je bio duplo gori od svih koje smo ikad radili.
Da se uvjerimo u dijagnozu, danas smo, nakon samo 12 dana, ponovili nalaz privatno i glasio je NORMOZOSPERMIA sa 60 milijona po ml i svim normalnim vrijednostima što je duplo bolje od od svih koje smo ikad radili!!!  :?  :?  :?  :shock: 
U šoku sam, sretna ali i totalno zbunjena, neznam kome više da vjerujem. Recite mi molim vas da li je ovo moguće???  :?  :?

----------


## Bebel

*Denny*, ma mogla bi nam se skoro prijaviti još jedna prirodna T.
 :Love:

----------


## ksena28

moguće je Denny, točno tako i nama varira spermiogram

----------


## vikki

*Denny*, moguće je, i nije rijetko, da spermiogram varira. Slobodno se bacite na posao   :Wink:

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! ja mogu samo reči da smo uz pomoč Bioastina i vitamina (folna, cink, selen, vitamin C) uspjeli konačno nakon godinu dana oligoastheno stići do oligospermie. Pokretljivost se znatno poboljšala i na samoj je granici normale, dok je broj i dalje oko 10 milj bez obzira na dane apstinencije (probali smo nakon dan i pol, tri, četiri, pet dana). sada smo si uzeli pauzu od silnih tableta pa me baš zanima hoće li se i spermiogram pogoršati jer dok je god donekle dobar dr. mi forsira aih, a meni je već dosta-nikako da se pogodi idealno vrijeme (ili je naprave prerano ili prekasno, pa čemu onda svi i ultrazvuci prije inseminacije).

----------


## GIZMOS

Sve skupa, sve te naše neplodnosti ili umanjene plodnosti kako ih zovu, zauvijek će ostati misterij. Neki dan je zatrudnijela cura čijem mužu su rekli da nikad neće moći prirodno sa njegovim spermiogramom (ne znam dijagnozu, ali broj je bio minimalan) i evo je sada u 3 mjesecu trudnoče, a nije stigla ni do konzultacija. Trebalo je godina i godina domačeg rada, ali upornost se isplatila  u uspjela je i prije nego je ušlu u svu tu bolničku dramu koja izluđuje!!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

ispravak: neki dan sam saznala da je zatrudnijela....

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, ja sam večeras mm napravila slijedeći pripravak: 200 grama piskavice sam samljela u prah u bledneru i pomiješala sa cca 500 grama meda. Negdje sam pročitala da se piskavica i ovako može pripremiti, sad me zanima kako da mu je dajem? Da li na tašte jednu čajnu kašićicu ujutro i isto tako navečer ili je dosta samo ujutro?
btw, piskavica je grozna!!! Čak i s medom okus je očajan i ja pojma nemam kako ću mm natjerati i to da pije. :?

----------


## marta26

moje iskustvo s vitaminima i cajevima: prvo uzima caj od gdina. Mije, neka 2 mjeseca, nalaz isti, drugo uzima vitamin e neka tri mj, nalaz isti, trece uzima bioastin 6 mjeseci, nalaz jos gori, trece uzima cink i selen 3 mjeseca, evo ne znamo nalaz, al znamo da se nije uspjela oploditi 1 js iz klomifenskog, dakle, pretpostavljam da ni to nije pomoglo. mi odustajemo od svih vitamina i svega ostaloga, jer ocito na mm nista ne djeluje, valjda je neki svemirac  :Grin:  samo se nadamo da ce uspjeti u sljedeca dva stimulirana icsi.. vama ostalim puno vise srece zelim

----------


## DinciP

Marta26, tvoje iskustvo je kao moje, tj. naše. Prvo čaj od Mije, pa razni vitamini ( e, c, zink, selen, L-arginin, L-acetil ), pa bionenergija, pa Bioastin, pa Tribestan... Para i para smo ostavili na tim "pojačivačima", a spermiogram iz 3.mjeseca je skoro pa identičan onom od ima mjesec dana. Imamo manje od milion, pokretljivost je nikakva itd. Najveći problem je što kod ICSI-a biolog teško pronađe nekoliko "ispravnih" komada za oplodnju... I tu nam jednostavno nema pomoći. Samo se nadati da ćemo šta prije zatrudniti jer i kvaliteta sjemena opada s godinama...

----------


## edinas

Neznam gdje ovo pitanje da stavi pa evo ovdje cu.  Prije par sedmica neka od vas mi je dala broj od travarke Fate iz Mostara ali sam ja to izgubila pa ako nije problem neka mi posalje ponovo na pp.  Hvala uparijed.

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure!!!
Nova sam tu pa vas citam pa sam odlucila podjeliti svoje iskustvo,mozda nekome pomogne...Inace sam samo citala do sada,i bas na nekom forumu sam naisla gdje par muzeva hvale tablete PROFERTIL koje nema kupiti u HR nego u Austriji...Narucila sam na internetu i dosle su oko 150 eura zajedno sa postarinom...Muzeva dijagnoza od pocetka losa teska oligoastenozoospermia,porektnih 0 %,ostali smo sokirani...nakon 3 mj,sto je muz pio tablete  spermiogram se popravio  na 28%,sad smo u citu napravili opet spermiogram,posto imaju neki poseban novi aparat,i bio je jos bolji...Ja sam zadovoljna,jer smo sad presli na astenozoospermiu...Tako da sad cu mu opet naruciti i neka opet pije...U tim tabletama su svi vitamini ali u jednoj tabletici...

----------


## Denny

Amaria  :D  :D  :D bravo za spermiogram i Profertil... Mogla bi i ja svoga počastit sa jednim paketićem... Nisam znala da se preko interneta mogu naručivati i tablete? Rade li naši problem sa carinom?

----------


## gugi32

Amaria  :D  :D  :D  :D  za spermiogram

Denny, kada je meni stigao Profertil na pošti su mi naplatitli nekih mislim 200 kuna carine (bila doza za 3 mjeseca).

----------


## Denny

Aha, znači tako to ide. Ok, hvala!   :Heart:  
I poljubac bebici, naravno!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tatjanab

Moj muz nije nikad imao bas jako los spermiogram ali je varirao strasno. 
Od 11 do 38 milijuna/ml. Morfologija je uvijek bila okej, pokretljivost--ne bas, nekih 30-35% umjesto 50 i vise.

Na prvoj inseminaciji, na koju smo isli nakon par nalaza od 24 mil/ml pa 14 mil/ml uz ovu pokretljivost, dobili su nakon centrifugiranja samo 500,000 'uporabljivih' brzih spermija  :? Bog zna koliko je taj put bilo u ejakulatu, nisu nam rekli.

E onda smo imali nekoliko mjeseci pauze, on je pio Bayerov Menevit (a prije toga smo imali neku svoju kombo, cink, vitamin C i sl) i na pripremi za sljedecu inseminaciju--40 mil/ml, pokretljivost nesto bolja...

Uglavnom na samoj inseminaciji su imali 15 milijuna pokretljivih (a oni zapravo nikad i ne stavljaju natrag vise od 20 milijuna, zbog eventualne reakcije i zato jer nema dokaza da je uspjeh veci) i--bili smo uspjesni. Sad sam 15 tjedana trudna.

Mi sad mislimo da je 'krivac' za onu propalu inseminaciju bila prehlada i naporno putovanje kojih tri mjeseca ranije.

Uglavnom hocu reci sve dok spermija ima ali variraju ne treba se brinuti nego probati raditi na ishrani, rjesavanju drugih medicinskih problema (ako postoje) i koji put jednostavno dati vremenu da radi.

----------


## tatjanab

> Mi tek odnedavno imamo diajgnozu oligoasthenoteratozoospermije i sada moj dragi ne želi uzimati nikakve preparate, vitamine, čajeve (možda bi neki koji je fini) a ja malo ljuta zbog toga jer zar mogu odmoči???
> 
> Da li znate hranu koja pomaže ili točnije koja hrana odmaže?


Pises da ima povisen secer.
A da se on prvo time pozabavi, ne samo zbog trudnoce nego i zbog vlastitog zdravlja?
A hrana ti se preporucuje standardno, bogato vitaminom C (znaci razno voce i povrce), E (orasasti plodovi), riba i morski plodovi (zbog cinka), antioksidansi, ne pusiti, alkohol ne ili smanjiti na male kolicine. Vjezbanje, smanjenje tjelesne tezine ako treba, izbjegavanje vrucih kupki, uskih hlaca, bicikliranja previse. Tak.

----------


## narentina

Evo, citam ove vase stranice i vrti mi se u glavi vise od naziva, brojki, iskustava...nasa je situacija ovakva...
Ja..37 god, MM 43 god
Ja...nedavno otklonila miom histeroskopijom, bio je na nezgodnom mjestu i sprjecavao zacece..barem sam tako mislila da je to jedni razlog. Zast? Zato sto vec dugo, dugo godina imam raznorazne probleme ginekoloske i nikad mi nije niti palo na pamet da mozda i mm ima kakve...ima dijete iz provg braka, iak je "malom" 20 godina..jednostavno mi NIJE PADALO NA PAMET!
No, eto..spermiogram glasi ovako:

Volumen: 3.6 
pH 7.8
Broj spermija 26x10
Aglutinacija: ne
Pokretljivost: a) 4%
                    b) 12%
                    c) 2%
                    d) 82%

Opca ocjena pokretljivosti 2/3
Morfologija:   - pravilni  30%
                    - nepravilnost glave 20%
                    - nepravilost srednjeg dijela 25%
                    - nrepavilnost repa 25%

Zanima me sto vi citate iz ovog i ima li netko sa slicnim iskustvom.
Ja vjerujem da se moze popraviti spermiogram, vidim iz vasih iskustava da je moguce, ali ...vremena puno nemamo...godine...sto kazete?   :Sad:

----------


## martinm3

Molim vas da li mi netko može poslati broj od g. Mije?  :Love:

----------


## slavonka2

Možda već neki znaju našu priču, ali evo ako će nekome pomoći...

MM-ov spermiogram je varirao od 0 pokretnih i živih, do 18,5 mil... kada nije uzimao nikakve vitamine ni čajeve.... NIKADA SAZNALI ZAŠTO...

Ali 4 nalaza iz KB Rijeka i 4 s VV-a svaki put skala pada ili skače...

Piskavicu je pio nakon našeg prvog (i jedinog) neuspješnog postupka...

Kaže da je UUŽŽAASSNNAA, ali zar se to može mjeriti sa onim što smo prošli u postupku? :? 

To je bilo najmanje što može napraviti...pio je čaj i jeo nabubrene sjemenke...  :Grin:   a cilj je bio poboljšati spermiogram i mogućnost bolje oplodnje u jesenskom postupku...

Nakon 2,5 mj ostala prirodno trudna i guramo 16 tjedan kraju...

Ja kažem, jednostavno se sve poklopilo...

Da nam se to dogodilo prije 3 godine, možda ne bi ni znali da imamo problema, zar ne?  :Laughing:

----------


## Tibi

draga *slavonka2* možeš li nam točno reći kako se priprema čaj od piskavice (koliko vode, koliko žlica sjemenki, da li se pije sa medom?) pa da mi natjeramo naše muževe da piju   :Grin: 
e da i koliko puta dnevno se pije?

----------


## slavonka2

Ja sam spremala ovako - 1  mala čajna žlica sjemeniki na 2 dcl vode...

Kada voda zakipi skinuti s vatre i staviti sjemenke. Pokriti i pustiti da stoji 30 min, spremala sam ujutro i navečer po jednu turu.

1 mala žlica meda na šalicu čaja. Pije se mlako.

MM kaže da je užasan, a pio je svakakvih čajeva.

Čula sam da puno sastojaka ostane u sjemenkama pa je MM trudio se da pojede barem pola od jedne ture iako je bilo teško gledati ga, a mogu misliti kako je bilo njemu jesti. Ali trudio se.

A pio je i ovo:

*Čajna mješavina za zaštitu mokraćnog sustava kod muškaraca*
Čaj pojačava spolni nagon, pojačava potenciju i održava, opušta i smiruje i pojačava punjenje krvnih žila.

Isti način pripreme, pio kao i od piskavice, 2x na dan, po okusu sličan macinoj travi.

Sve skupa - 2 šalice čaja prije posla i 2 poslije posla.

Ako nekog zanima di sam kupila čajeve nek se javi na pp jer ne znam da li smijem praviti reklame za travare.  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i mm je popravio  spermiogram cajevima od travara.....nista drugo nije ni pio  ....ali se popravio...zato vjerujem u  cajeve,,,,prije smo bili samo za  ICSI a sada smo za AIH...... :D  :D 
sretno svim curama.....

----------


## narentina

:Sad:  
Ja vec danima cekam da se netkoosvrnena moj napis, da mi nesto pametno kaze...citala sam sve prije napisano, ali me zanimalo kako komentriate nas nalaz...nemojte se sramit, hajde!

----------


## crvenkapica77

draga narentina...procitala sam sta si napisala....i nije mi jasno  ono pokretljivost  a),b),c),d)...i nisam skuzila koliko onda ima pokretnih.....morfologija moze proci,,,,gdje su nepokretni?....ili koja vam je dijagnoza,,,mora negdje pisat na nalazu,,,,napisi,,pozzzz

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Evo, citam ove vase stranice i vrti mi se u glavi vise od naziva, brojki, iskustava...nasa je situacija ovakva...
> Ja..37 god, MM 43 god
> Ja...nedavno otklonila miom histeroskopijom, bio je na nezgodnom mjestu i sprjecavao zacece..barem sam tako mislila da je to jedni razlog. Zast? Zato sto vec dugo, dugo godina imam raznorazne probleme ginekoloske i nikad mi nije niti palo na pamet da mozda i mm ima kakve...ima dijete iz provg braka, iak je "malom" 20 godina..jednostavno mi NIJE PADALO NA PAMET!
> No, eto..spermiogram glasi ovako:
> 
> Volumen: 3.6 
> pH 7.8
> Broj spermija 26x10
> Aglutinacija: ne
> ...



vjerovatno to ovak ide  mislim...
a)  brzo pokretni
b) pokretni
c)u mjestu pokretni 
d)  nepokretni

ako je tako onda je problem  taj, da  je slaba pokretljivost  i tesko dolazi do trudnoce prirodnim putem...vrijeme prolazi  ,,najbolje bi bilo potraziti dr.za neplodnost,tj,za potpomognutu oplodnju,,,,sretno  :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

> *Čajna mješavina za zaštitu mokraćnog sustava kod muškaraca*
> Čaj pojačava spolni nagon, pojačava potenciju i održava, opušta i smiruje i pojačava punjenje krvnih žila.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Kako ja ne znam za ovaj čaj?
Gdje to ima za kupiti?

----------


## NinaB

i mene zanima...
curke??????  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## narentina

> draga narentina...procitala sam sta si napisala....i nije mi jasno  ono pokretljivost  a),b),c),d)...i nisam skuzila koliko onda ima pokretnih.....morfologija moze proci,,,,gdje su nepokretni?....ili koja vam je dijagnoza,,,mora negdje pisat na nalazu,,,,napisi,,pozzzz


Dg je asthenozoospermia .
Mislila sam da su svi ti nalazi radjeni po istom sablonu, pa sam skratila. dakle 
a) brzo usmjereno pokretni
b) sporo usmjereno pokretni
c) neusmjereno pokretni
d) nepokretni   :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

Ako je dijagnoza astenoozospermia to znači da je smanjena pokretljivost speramtozoida a da je koncentracaija i morfologija ok.

----------


## rozalija

Mislim da je jako mali postotak  progresivno pokretnih (brzih) a dosta je veliki postotak i nepokretnih. Kod je broj progrsivno pokretnih 28% pa smo već odavno u MPO vodama. Zato draga otiđite vi kod neekog MPO doktora malo popričajte s njim i vidite šta dalje. SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

evo kupili smo čajeve i mm pije naveliko   :Grin:  
kaže da njemu nije ružna piskavica - pije ju s medom, a mješavinu bez meda. Javim vam ako bude rezultata   :Kiss:

----------


## goa

Ne bih stvarno htjela curama ubijati nadu i drago mi je da ima onih koji su uspjeli raznim pripravcima, ali sitim se sebe i svog muža prije godinu i nešto dana s koliko smo želje švrljali po ovim i sličnim postovima i tražili rješenje za naše probleme, pripravaka vitaminskih imamo toliko da možemo otvoriti apoteku  :Grin:  , a bome i čaj poznatog travara smo pili, ma da skratim-nema šta nismo probali, od prepeličjih jaja pa do bioenergije, ništa, zero pomaka, a godine opako nalegle na moj biološki sat, stoga pišem ovo zbog svih onih budućih koje će tražiti rješenje za svoje probleme, probajte sve, ali ograničite se vremenski, postavite rok jer godine idu,i da sam onda znala šta znam sad, već bih odradila tri ICSI-a, a možda bi koji bio i dobitni! Eto, a inače imamo milijun do dva, a od toga nula do jedan posto brzo pokretnih, ostale kategorije ne trebam ni spominjat..I neću više jer tema ipak nije "kako NIste uspjeli popraviti spermiograme"  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ne bih stvarno htjela curama ubijati nadu i drago mi je da ima onih koji su uspjeli raznim pripravcima, ali sitim se sebe i svog muža prije godinu i nešto dana s koliko smo želje švrljali po ovim i sličnim postovima i tražili rješenje za naše probleme, pripravaka vitaminskih imamo toliko da možemo otvoriti apoteku  , a bome i čaj poznatog travara smo pili, ma da skratim-nema šta nismo probali, od prepeličjih jaja pa do bioenergije, ništa, zero pomaka, a godine opako nalegle na moj biološki sat, stoga pišem ovo zbog svih onih budućih koje će tražiti rješenje za svoje probleme, probajte sve, ali ograničite se vremenski, postavite rok jer godine idu,i da sam onda znala šta znam sad, već bih odradila tri ICSI-a, a možda bi koji bio i dobitni! Eto, a inače imamo milijun do dva, a od toga nula do jedan posto brzo pokretnih, ostale kategorije ne trebam ni spominjat..I neću više jer tema ipak nije "kako NIste uspjeli popraviti spermiograme"


slazem se sa  GOA....ja bi u svakom slucaju usput isla kod dr. jer   vrijeme prolazi....ja sam  npr.izgubila   3 god.bezvz.....i tek onda krenula  i sa cejevimai sa dr.za neplodnos  :Rolling Eyes:  ...zato  uz cajev ei vitamine ja bi i obilazila dr...i naravno njima rekla sta pijem...

----------


## marta26

ako netko pokusava napraviti bebeka godinu i vise dana, nema sta cekati, trk strucnjacima i usput piti cajeve, vrijeme leti. evo mi smo 2 i pol godine u "pogonu"  a jos nema malog  :Saint:   sad pijemo cajeve i cekamo trecu stimulaciju. nikad se ne bih sto posto pouzdala samo u cajeve i ne ocekujem cudo da cu ostati prirodno t, ali ako nam oni poprave i za 10 posto spermicce ja presretna, iako cemo opet trebati na ivf, barem ce biti vece sanse. sretno curke purke!! nek 2010 bude nasa godina!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bas tako marta  :Kiss:  .....slazem se....eh da sam bar ja tako  odmah poslije godinu dana...do sad bi vjerovatno imala  bebicu :/ ..a ja slusala svoju ginicku  :Rolling Eyes:  ..a ona uvijek  aj ovo aj ono  s tobom sve u redu  a  kriva je   ona..jer nas  samo jednom poslala za radit spermiogram i bio u redu i to je to  ..nema bebe..pa  poslije pola godine  me opet  trebala poslat  radit spermiogram a ne da ja trazim po internetu jel trebam ili ne...i onda nam je  dr.mpo  rekao ponoviti spermiogram i eto ga na ,    pokretljivost  katastrofa.....

zato cure ako je spermiogram normo.a  vi i dalje niste trudne   ponovite spermiogram!!!!ne gubite vrijeme!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

zaboravih napisat  ..prosle  4 god i ja tek sada radila aih  :Rolling Eyes:  .....a do sad sam  se samo vrtila u krug. :/

----------


## Sirius Black

Pozdrav svima!

Samo da vam dam malo nade da je moguće zatrudnjeti i uz loš spermiogram. 
Cura u potpisu začeta je tri mjeseca nakon prilično lošeg spermiograma (2 % progresivnih) i dijagnoze OAT , i dva spermiograma prije toga u razmacima po tri mjeseca su bila isto grozna. Mislili smo da je to čudo i da se više neće ponoviti, međutim sad sam trudna 16 tj. i stiže druga beba.

Šaljem vam malo trudničkih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

drage cure naravno da se ne pouzdajem samo u čajeve, ali sigurna sam da oni ne mogu štetiti, a sigurno i mogu popraviti spermiogram. U svakom slučaju mi kuhamo  ove čajeve po preporuci Slavonke na veliko i trudimo se   :Embarassed:   do slijedećeg IVF-a. Ako uspijemo prirodno bit će super, ako ne, uspjet ćemo već jedanput IVF-om.
Ja vam svakako savjetujem da probate jer ne može štetiti. Mi smo prije nekoliko godina koristili Tešićeve pripravke i nije puno pomoglo, ali sigurno nije štetilo. Ako ništa drugo naučili smo se više piti čajeve umjesto kave i pročišćavati organizam mješavinom jabučnog octa i meda. A znam slučajeve koji su uspjeli s tim pripravcima tako da sve je individualno. Nakon toga je jedno vrijeme mm po preporuci ginekologa uzimao Bioastin i E vitamin što nam isto nije puno pomoglo, ali nije ni odmoglo.
Sada mm pije čajeve kako je Slavonka preporučila i možda će biti efekta, a možda i ne. Čovjek nikada ne treba gubiti nadu i sve treba probati.
Zato drage moje ne padajte duhom nego hrabro naprijed   :Love:

----------


## Tibi

> Samo da vam dam malo nade da je moguće zatrudnjeti i uz loš spermiogram. 
> Cura u potpisu začeta je tri mjeseca nakon prilično lošeg spermiograma (2 % progresivnih) i dijagnoze OAT , i dva spermiograma prije toga u razmacima po tri mjeseca su bila isto grozna. Mislili smo da je to čudo i da se više neće ponoviti, međutim sad sam trudna 16 tj. i stiže druga beba.
> 
> Šaljem vam malo trudničkih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ajme prekrasno   :Heart:  . Želim ti urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću.

----------


## Jelena

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da vam dam malo nade da je moguće zatrudnjeti i uz loš spermiogram. 
> Cura u potpisu začeta je tri mjeseca nakon prilično lošeg spermiograma (2 % progresivnih) i dijagnoze OAT , i dva spermiograma prije toga u razmacima po tri mjeseca su bila isto grozna. Mislili smo da je to čudo i da se više neće ponoviti, međutim sad sam trudna 16 tj. i stiže druga beba.
> 
> Šaljem vam malo trudničkih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Ajme prekrasno   . Želim ti urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću.


X

Tibi, mene uvijek muči kako znaš da ti neki čaj neće sigurno škoditi? Mislim, možda neće pokvariti spermiogram, ali možda na nešto drugo djeluje... Meni je nekak bed gurat mužu nešto što nemam pojma hoće li mu npr. uzrokovati srčani udar (bezvezan primjer, naravno).

----------


## anddu

Cure evo da se i ja javim,
slažem se s vama kako se ne treba pouzdati samo u čajeve i da ne treba pustiti da puno vremena prođe, ali evo nažalost u mom slučaju doktori zavlače. Dvije godine su prošle od kad smo krenuli s prvim pretragama, a tek sredinom 10 mj. 2009. imali prvi neuspjeli IVF. Tad nam je rečeno da se za sad neće više pokušavati zbog užasno lošeg spermiograma mm. 

Nakon takve dijagnoze krenuli s čajem travara kraj Splita i nakon 40 dana radili spermiogram - nalaz najbolji do sad (iako ni sad nije dobar) došli smo do broja od milijun spermija a ranije ih je bilo manje od milijun, pa 200 tisuća pa samo 12! I pokretljivost se od jako loše popravila na osrednju 30 posto tako da mi to ipak ulijeva nadu. A dr. mi je nakon postupka rekao - "da ih barem bude milijun". Sad je mm-u preporučena stimulacija klomifenima, ali u idućih 4-5 mjeseci pa se pitam zašto se za terapiju čekala godina dana, no tako to za nas dvoje očito ide - jaaaako dugo sve čekamo.

Sorry zbog dugog posta i držim fige svima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da vam dam malo nade da je moguće zatrudnjeti i uz loš spermiogram. 
> Cura u potpisu začeta je tri mjeseca nakon prilično lošeg spermiograma (2 % progresivnih) i dijagnoze OAT , i dva spermiograma prije toga u razmacima po tri mjeseca su bila isto grozna. Mislili smo da je to čudo i da se više neće ponoviti, međutim sad sam trudna 16 tj. i stiže druga beba.
> 
> Šaljem vam malo trudničkih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Ajme prekrasno   . Želim ti urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću.


predivno,prekrasno    :D  :D  :D  cestitam

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi, mene uvijek muči kako znaš da ti neki čaj neće sigurno škoditi? Mislim, možda neće pokvariti spermiogram, ali možda na nešto drugo djeluje... Meni je nekak bed gurat mužu nešto što nemam pojma hoće li mu npr. uzrokovati srčani udar (bezvezan primjer, naravno).


Ja ti imam knjigu pod nazivom Ljekovito bilje od Simona Ašića. Podjeljena je na dva dijela: Priručnik za sakupljanje ljekovitog bilja i Recepti. Za svaku biljku imaš opis kako izgleda, gdje raste, za što se koristi i na koji način (tipa za čaj, obloge, kupku i sl) i tko ne bi smio koristiti (npr. ne smiju uzimati trudnice, osobe koje su alergične na to i to i sl.). Tamo si uvijek provjerim da li je biljka ljekovita i za što se koristi.
A s druge strane vjerujem u dobronamjernost ljudi da žele pomoći i sigurno ti ne bi preporučili nešto što može uzrokovati neke nuspojave.

----------


## marta26

sirius black, ajme draga cestitam, mm je isto imao tako 2 puta samo 2 posto progr, a sad smo na slavonkinom receptu, ali bez kulena  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tibi, mene uvijek muči kako znaš da ti neki čaj neće sigurno škoditi? Mislim, možda neće pokvariti spermiogram, ali možda na nešto drugo djeluje... Meni je nekak bed gurat mužu nešto što nemam pojma hoće li mu npr. uzrokovati srčani udar (bezvezan primjer, naravno).
> 
> 
> Ja ti imam knjigu pod nazivom Ljekovito bilje od Simona Ašića. Podjeljena je na dva dijela: Priručnik za sakupljanje ljekovitog bilja i Recepti. Za svaku biljku imaš opis kako izgleda, gdje raste, za što se koristi i na koji način (tipa za čaj, obloge, kupku i sl) i tko ne bi smio koristiti (npr. ne smiju uzimati trudnice, osobe koje su alergične na to i to i sl.). Tamo si uvijek provjerim da li je biljka ljekovita i za što se koristi.
> A s druge strane vjerujem u dobronamjernost ljudi da žele pomoći i sigurno ti ne bi preporučili nešto što može uzrokovati neke nuspojave.


Joj, ja sam i dalje neizlječivi skeptik po tom pitanju. Ne mislim ja da je netko zlonamjeran kod takvih stvari (a ne bi valjda onda ni manageri farmaceutskih tvrtki trebali biti, ali mi nije padalo na pamet da se cijepim protiv sv. gripe), češće se bojim neznanja. U stvari ne poznam uopće princip na kojem travari ispituju neku biljku i na koji način dolaze do informacija kome neka trava pomaže, kome šteti. Kako provjere neku kombinaciju bilja prije nego li ju nekome preporuče? Al to je valjda za neki drugi topic.

----------


## Tibi

draga Jelena tvoj pristup je isto sasvim ok. Ukoliko ne vjeruješ da ti nešto može pomoći onda to uistinu i neće pomoći. Svi mi se sa svojim problemima borimo ali i nosimo na različite načine i to je sasvim ok.
Borili se mi ovako ili onako nadam se da će uroditi plodom i da ćemo držati svoje bebice u naručju   :Love:

----------


## sanja1

> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Samo da vam dam malo nade da je moguće zatrudnjeti i uz loš spermiogram. 
> Cura u potpisu začeta je tri mjeseca nakon prilično lošeg spermiograma (2 % progresivnih) i dijagnoze OAT , i dva spermiograma prije toga u razmacima po tri mjeseca su bila isto grozna. Mislili smo da je to čudo i da se više neće ponoviti, međutim sad sam trudna 16 tj. i stiže druga beba.
> 
> Ša
> ljem vam malo trudničkih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Predivno i uljeva svima nadu da su čuda moguća  :Kiss:  .

----------


## stellita

*sirius* predivno!!
neka ti je školska trudnoća i da ti dođe zdrava i sretna beba!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## stellita

btw. ja piskavicu u kombinaciji sada pijem zbog dojenja...pojačava kvalitetu i količinu mlijeka...kupila sam je na Dolcu, kod žene koja prodaje čajeve- nasuprot ribarnice....

----------


## delfin

Cure, MM sa oligoastheno došao do oligo u tri mjeseca. Koristio je ( još uvijek koristi ) Bioastin,Tribestan,cink,selen i mješavinu biljnih čajeva. Sprememo se za novi spermiogram u veljači. Nadamo se poboljšanju.
Javim rezultate.

----------


## jana12

Cure meni jedan ginekolog iz zagreba rekao da picnogenol pomaže kod spermiograma.MM ga pije dva mjeseca,još nije radio spermiogram,ako nešto bude ja ću vam javiti,uglavnom rekao mi da bioastin,tribestan nisu ništa naspram ovoga!

----------


## agid

Slavonka, hvala ti za odgovor, puno si mi pomogla.
Nadam se da ćemo i mi napraviti nešto sami  :Smile:

----------


## ici

MM pije već 2 mj Bioastin,a prema knjizi Povećajte svoju plodnost sam odlućila da i ja i on pocnemo sa vitam C,cinkom,selenom,omega3 i on još l-carnitini larginin,da i već pije čaj od piskavice.Tamo piše da je potrebno najmanje 4 mjeeca piti vit prije začeća samo ne znam kad da poćnem tj da li da prodju 72 dana prije postupka radi spermatogeneze ili je svejedno???

----------


## ivica_k

> Cure meni jedan ginekolog iz zagreba rekao da picnogenol pomaže kod spermiograma.MM ga pije dva mjeseca,još nije radio spermiogram,ako nešto bude ja ću vam javiti,uglavnom rekao mi da bioastin,tribestan nisu ništa naspram ovoga!


da li ste ga kupili u twinlabu -vidim da ga oni imaju? ako ne, gdje i po kojoj cijeni...hvala!

----------


## jana12

> da li ste ga kupili u twinlabu -vidim da ga oni imaju? ako ne, gdje i po kojoj cijeni...hvala!


Mi smo ga kupili u ljekarni na Dolcu,u Pablu dođe 150 kuna i od Kali je.Ima još nekih proizvođača,nama doktor rekao za ovaj,to je od 20 mg i MM pije 4 tablete na dan,dvije ujutro i dvije navečer;ima i u onoj ljekarni gore po stepenicama u zgradi ali je skuplji za nekih 20-tak kuna...uglavnom doktor je bio jako uvjerljiv da će mu to pomoći iako ja još nisam trudna :Smile: inače dijagnoza mu je astenoteratotzospermija

----------


## ivica_k

twinlabov košta 541 kn/60 kom...brrrrrrr

http://www.nihon.hr/vi-pisete/specij...l-c-20-mg.html

vi imate ovaj?

----------


## Tibi

Nisam čula za ovaj pycnogenol... Mom MM-u je svojevremeno ginekolog prepisao Bioastin + E vitamin koji je pio neki 3-4 mj, ali nije bilo nikakvog pomaka. Inače dg. je asthenozoo....
Probali smo i sa Tešićevim pripravcima 3 mj. isto nikakvog pomaka. Sada smo na Slavonkinom receptu 2 mjeseca pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li tu biti što... 
Ajde svakako javite ako upali taj pycnogenol.

Svima puno uspjeha želim i da čim prije dobijete svoje bebice  :Yes:

----------


## tigrical

Drage moje, MM već mjesecima pije svašta, ne mogu tvrditi da mu se nalaz popravio jer nemam napismeno, ali mi smo kod dr. Reša, prije godinu dana na pregledu sperme na ekranu ih je bilo vrlo malo, a prošli put ne mogu vam opisat bio ih je pun ekran i mrdali su repićima! Čak je i dr. komentirao kako je puno bolje. MM je pio: l-carnitin i l-arginin dva mjeseca, pa to prekinuo i nastavio s čajevima kadulja, zdravac, matičnjak, matična mliječ, Bioastin cink i folna.

----------


## Zeena

da vas pitam, *nakon antibiotika koliko bi bilo najbolje za pricekati do novog s-grama?* jer ja svom polako uvodim nove vitaminceke i slicno... bio je samo na maticnoj pa je s-gram bio skoro duplo bolji  :Very Happy: ,pa sad jos pije i folnu i cink, pa da vidimo jel se stogod poboljsalo...

----------


## mmaslacak

> Cure meni jedan ginekolog iz zagreba rekao da picnogenol pomaže kod spermiograma.MM ga pije dva mjeseca,još nije radio spermiogram,ako nešto bude ja ću vam javiti,uglavnom rekao mi da bioastin,tribestan nisu ništa naspram ovoga!


 Meni ovaj naziv zvuči k'o nešto što liječi vaginalnu infekciju, gljivice i slično.
Jana, nemoj me pogrešno shvatiti, samo mi naziv lijeka smiješan.

----------


## Tibi

> Meni ovaj naziv zvuči k'o nešto što liječi vaginalnu infekciju, gljivice i slično.
> Jana, nemoj me pogrešno shvatiti, samo mi naziv lijeka smiješan.


da, da to sam i ja odmah pomislila  :Laughing:

----------


## loks

> Ja sam spremala ovako - 1 mala čajna žlica sjemeniki na 2 dcl vode...
> 
> Kada voda zakipi skinuti s vatre i staviti sjemenke. Pokriti i pustiti da stoji 30 min, spremala sam ujutro i navečer po jednu turu.
> 
> 1 mala žlica meda na šalicu čaja. Pije se mlako.
> 
> MM kaže da je užasan, a pio je svakakvih čajeva.
> 
> Čula sam da puno sastojaka ostane u sjemenkama pa je MM trudio se da pojede barem pola od jedne ture iako je bilo teško gledati ga, a mogu misliti kako je bilo njemu jesti. Ali trudio se.
> ...


pozdrav prije svega...
vidim da se spominju neki tvoji recepti za čajeve...pa jel ovo jedini ili imaš još koji? malo sam gledala za taj piskavac pa ga preporučaju za upale na koži i za snižavanje kolesterola? vidim da je vama sve super završila al kako si dobila preporuku za psikavac? tnx

----------


## Lili75

Fakat se ne sjećam jesam li pisala na ovoj temi (mislim da sam pisala na Prije začeća), nama je dobitni bio:
*čaj od g. Mije* (svako veče 2 šalice) + *Bioastin* (2x ujutro i 2x naveče,tjedan dana pa pauza mislim 3 dana) i evo začelo se prirodnim putem naše malo čudo Leona već u drugom ciklusu nakon čaja, ništa više nismo koristili suprug je imao jaču astheno. kod mene sve bilo OK.Prije toga imali 3 IVF-a,točnije ICSI-a.

Svima vam držim fige da što prije postanete mamice malih slatkih bića jer znam da ćete biti najbolje mame na svijetu!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

P.S.
izgleda da je pomoglo i malo vinca uz keksanje  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

ovo za vino da ne mislite da smo alkosi,bili smo na Hvaru pa smo morali malo degustirati domaću vrhunsku ponudu  :Smile: 

i da, čaj i Bioastin je pio samo MM, al nikakve druge vitamine i minerale jer mu je g.Mijo rekao da mu to može i odmoći te raznorazne kombinacije: cink,selen,..itd.

Sretnooo!

----------


## jana12

> Meni ovaj naziv zvuči k'o nešto što liječi vaginalnu infekciju, gljivice i slično.
> Jana, nemoj me pogrešno shvatiti, samo mi naziv lijeka smiješan.


To su neki prirodni vitamini od iglica francuskog bora,navodno služi za obnavljanje stanica;MM je na nalazu od spermiograma pisalo da ima dosta raspadnutih stanica...bumo vidjeli

----------


## Strumpfica

I naš spermiogram se popravio!:
25.10.07-SD-oligoasthenozoospermia
28.03.08-VV-asthenoteratozoospermia
29.01.10.-SD-asthenozoospermia

uzimao je Menevit, to smo naručili internetom iz Australije.

----------


## delfin

Ja sam čitala o tome ( i biologica ) mi je potvrdila sa antibiotici loše utjeću na spermiogram. MM je jučer radio spermiogram nakon pet mjeseci, dijagnoza je ista ( oligospermia ) s tim da mu je broj po mililitru nešto manji nego prošli puta. U tom razdoblju koristio je Tribestan, Bioastin,cink i selen. Mi smo očekivali poboljšanje. Tri tjedna prije spermiograma MM je popio antibiotik. Ima li tko više iskustva s antibioticima i spermiogramom?

----------


## ivica_k

mm je u dva postupka 10 dana prije očekivane punkcije dobio terapiju antibiotika kako bi ejakulat bio sterilan, za svaki slučaj
obzirom da ima teški OAT ne znam zašto bi dr. na taj način još više ugrozio, ionako kritično loš spermiogram

----------


## delfin

> mm je u dva postupka 10 dana prije očekivane punkcije dobio terapiju antibiotika kako bi ejakulat bio sterilan, za svaki slučaj
> obzirom da ima teški OAT ne znam zašto bi dr. na taj način još više ugrozio, ionako kritično loš spermiogram



Ne znam, pitam ima li tko iskustva. Meni je biologica rekla da je antibiotik sigurno loše utjecao na spermiće.

----------


## delfin

Cure, ima li još netko tko zna ( ili barem misli ) da antibiotici loše utječu na spermiogram?

----------


## Bebel

> Cure, ima li još netko tko zna ( ili barem misli ) da antibiotici loše utječu na spermiogram?


Ja ti samo mogu reći da je na VV standardni postupak 5 kom Hiramicina za oboje prije postupka. Također, moji poznanici su na svoju ruku prije postupka u MB koristili Sumamed i bio je bingo...

----------


## Leva

> Cure, ima li još netko tko zna ( ili barem misli ) da antibiotici loše utječu na spermiogram?


Mislim da velike količine antibiotika utječu na kvalitetu sperme. MM je imao jako puno problema sa leukocitima, bakterijama i bio je 40 dana bez prekida na antibioticima. U tom periodu smo izgubili 2 mil. i došli na Oligoasthenozoospermiu 2 stupnja. Nakon što je sanirana upala prostate i bakterije i nakon što je prestao koristiti bilo kakve antibiotike 3-4 mjeseca spermiogram se počeo popravljati. Uzimao je matičnu mliječ, probiotike i Men's Arginmax i prije dvadesetak dana me biolog obavijestio da sada imamo Normospermiu.

----------


## delfin

> Mislim da velike količine antibiotika utječu na kvalitetu sperme. MM je imao jako puno problema sa leukocitima, bakterijama i bio je 40 dana bez prekida na antibioticima. U tom periodu smo izgubili 2 mil. i došli na Oligoasthenozoospermiu 2 stupnja. Nakon što je sanirana upala prostate i bakterije i nakon što je prestao koristiti bilo kakve antibiotike 3-4 mjeseca spermiogram se počeo popravljati. Uzimao je matičnu mliječ, probiotike i Men's Arginmax i prije dvadesetak dana me biolog obavijestio da sada imamo Normospermiu.


  Leva, MM je u zadnja četiri mjeseca popio tri kure antibiotika. Biologica je sama rekla da ih antibiotici ubijaju. MM je pio Tribestan, Bioastin,cink i selen. Prije dvije godine imali smo prirodnu trudnoću koja je završila spontanim. Spermiogram je tada morao biti koliko-toliko dobar, zato  se i nadamo da će se poboljšati.

----------


## dorica

mi smo obadvoje mj. dana prije postupka pili sumamed i još na postupku hiramicin
ne znam da li to ima kakve veze ali nama je isto bio BINGO!
ne reagiraju svi isto na ljekove - nekome pomaže a nekome ne  :Undecided:

----------


## loks

ja mogu samo reći da doktorica opće prakse od mm prije nego mu da uputnicu za spermiogram uvijek provjeri dal je u zadnje vrijeme uzimao antibiotike, a i kad smo nalaz dobili doktorica u bolnici je pitala istu stvar. kaže da to jako može utjecati na kvalitetu i pokretljivost spermija

----------


## delfin

> ja mogu samo reći da doktorica opće prakse od mm prije nego mu da uputnicu za spermiogram uvijek provjeri dal je u zadnje vrijeme uzimao antibiotike, a i kad smo nalaz dobili doktorica u bolnici je pitala istu stvar. kaže da to jako može utjecati na kvalitetu i pokretljivost spermija


Tako su rekli i nama! Naravno, ne mislim ja da je spermiogram loš samo zbog antibiotika, ali mislim da su ga oni ipak malo ugrozili. MM će sada uz Bioastin i Pycnogenol piti i Men´sArginmax.

----------


## LittleBirdie

delfin, zar tm pije Pycnogenol skupa sa Bioastinom? Čitala sam istraživanje onog doktora koji se dosjetio borovih iglica i tamo je pisalo da su uzimali samo Pycnogenol 200mg dnevno, tri mjeseca prije početka 90-odnevne terapije nisu ništa koristili. Mm će uskoro biti tri mjeseca kako pije Bioastin i planiramo provjeriti stanje. Nakon toga smo planirali tri mjeseca Pycnogenol ali sam kasno saznala za ovih 200mg, ja naručila dozu od 100mg. Valjda i to nešto pomogne.

----------


## delfin

LittleBirdie, mm pije Pycnogenol uz Bioastin. Pycnogenol uzima samo jednu dnevno ( 20 mg ), a Bioastin 4x4 ( 16 mg). Uz to cink, selen i folnu kiselinu. Ne znam više što da mu dajem. Odlušili smo prestati s Tribestanom jer je kod nas napravio vrlo male pomake a mjesečno nas je koštao 1000 kn. I baš zato što više ne znam da li sve to ima nekog smisla ili ne, odlučila sam se za tako malu dozu Pycnogenola ( preporuča se veća doza, ne znam točno koliko). Netko se zabunio, ti spominješ 200 mg, a ja 20. ??????

----------


## LittleBirdie

Imam sačuvano na računaru:
*SUMMARY*_Published and anecdotal reports have claimed
various sperm parameters improved after antioxidant
treatment for male infertility. Accordingly,
we evaluated the effects of PycnogenolÒ, a potent
antioxidant, on abnormal sperm parameters in a
small group of subfertile men. Four subfertile male
patients received PycnogenolÒ tablets, 200 mg
orally per day, for 90 days, after which all sperm
tests were repeated. Pre- and post-PycnogenolÒ
treatment sperm tests included: count, motility
score and strict (Kruger) morphology, both before
and after capacitation with Ham’s F-10 solution
(swim-up); direct sperm antibodies; and mannosereceptor binding for sperm function.
_

----------


## delfin

> Imam sačuvano na računaru:
> *SUMMARY*_Published and anecdotal reports have claimed
> various sperm parameters improved after antioxidant
> treatment for male infertility. Accordingly,
> we evaluated the effects of PycnogenolÒ, a potent
> antioxidant, on abnormal sperm parameters in a
> small group of subfertile men. Four subfertile male
> patients received PycnogenolÒ tablets, 200 mg
> orally per day, for 90 days, after which all sperm
> ...


 MM pije Pycnogenol od KAL-a. Koliko sam shvatila taj je od 20 mg,kasnije sam vidjela da ima i od 50 mg i to od Natrola. TM će piti 200 mg dnevno? Meni su u ljekarni rekli 1xdnevno za ovaj od 20 mg.

----------


## ivica_k

a čiji pycnogenol si naručila (littlebird)? mi imamo Kal-ov, 20 mg 
to bi značilo 10 kom dnevno, ne mogu mu to "servirati", pa nisu to bomboni :Laughing:

----------


## LittleBirdie

Planiramo 100 mg dnevno, sad sam na još nekoliko mjesta provjerila i za plodnost se preporučuje 200 mg. U biti, Pycnogenol se koristi u razne svrhe, stoga nema tačnog doziranja ali kad doktor koji je radio istraživanje kaže 200 onda je 200. Ako bude pomoglo nakon prva tri mjeseca prećićemo na 200 mg. Evo još jenog linka.

----------


## delfin

> a čiji pycnogenol si naručila (littlebird)? mi imamo Kal-ov, 20 mg 
> to bi značilo 10 kom dnevno, ne mogu mu to "servirati", pa nisu to bomboni


I meni se čini malo previše. ivica_k, koliko tm pije?

----------


## LittleBirdie

> a čiji pycnogenol si naručila (littlebird)? mi imamo Kal-ov, 20 mg 
> to bi značilo 10 kom dnevno, ne mogu mu to "servirati", pa nisu to bomboni


Još ne znam čiji je jer treba da stigne iz Njemačke. Pričaj mi o bombonama... još samo treba da ih upakujemo u one fine papiriće i stavim u posudu pored računara  :Grin:

----------


## ivica_k

jednu ujutro i jednu navečer uz 2dcl čaja od piskavice i 2 dcl čaja za zaštitu mokraćnog sustava (što je slavonka preporučila)

----------


## delfin

:Evil or Very Mad: I MM je na nekom čaju. Popili samo i onaj od Tešića, pa ništa. Zato počinjem umjesto optimistična biti skeptična.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Ne bih htjela da kvarim zabavu ali zaguglajte ime Scott J. Roseff i pronađite PDF sa naslovom *IMPROVEMENT OF SPERM QUALITY BY PYCNOGENOL.*

----------


## delfin

> Ne bih htjela da kvarim zabavu ali zaguglajte ime Scott J. Roseff i pronađite PDF sa naslovom *IMPROVEMENT OF SPERM QUALITY BY PYCNOGENOL.*


Ja ću definitivno to pročitati, ali bilo je takvih obečavajućih naslova i za Tribestan pa kod nas nije puno pomoglo a mm ga je pio 7 mjeseci ( tu računam i pauze koje se rade kod terapije Tribestanom). Koštao nas je oko šest tisuća kuna. A spermiogram isti.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Nažalost, sve je uvijek pod velikim upitnikom, ja sam samo htjela da pojasnim doziranje, sretno!

----------


## delfin

> Nažalost, sve je uvijek pod velikim upitnikom, ja sam samo htjela da pojasnim doziranje, sretno!


Veliko hvala na trudu. Puno sreće i tebi, zapravo svima nama!  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

cure, imali kavih fizičkih promjena kod vm? meni danas mm kaže da mu se čini kako su mu se testisi povećali - jer kad sjedi mora malo raširiti noge, valjda da ih ne zgnječi :Cool: 

prošlo je cca 20tak dana kako uzima pycnogenol zajedno s piskavicom i još nekim čajem

kad je uzimao tribestan, mjesecima, nije primjetio apsolutno nikakve "nuspojave"

----------


## edinas

Dali neko znana koj je bolji MaxoCum ili pycnogenol? Neznam zasta da se odlucim posle maja ako nebude nikakvog pomaka.

----------


## edinas

Evo sad sam nasla da ima pycnogenol od 75mg od Kal, ima i po 100 mg ali od dugih proizvodzaca.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Stigao je Pycnogenol i to od Pharma Nord-a. Pakovanje sadrži 60 tabletica od po 15 g. 2 tablete sadrže 80 mg ekstrakta borove kore.
Kada je mm tek počeo da pije Bioastin desilo se vidno povećanje testisa, čak je bilo i smiješno, jer mu je bilo teško hodati.

----------


## ivica_k

možeš li mi linkati stranicu s koje ste naručivali pycnogenol, pliz
također me zanima, je li bilo poboljšanja nalaza obzirom na povećanje testisa?

----------


## LittleBirdie

Nismo naručivali putem interneta već je tamo kupljen, tri kutije su izašle oko 60 eura. Ne bi trebalo bude problem, ima raznih linkova, vidjela sam da ima čak i na njemačkom ebay-u. Poboljšanja je bilo ali ne znam reći tačno koliko, možda mi neko može pomoći. Naime, prije Bioastina je imao 3 mil/ml, ukupno 6 mil/ml. Tačno dva mjeseca poslije nalaz glasi 12 miliona ali na *mm2*. Volumen se povećao sa 2 na 3, kao i svi ostali parametri (nepokretnih je bilo 80% a novi nalaz je pokazao 53%). Meni su to bile divne novosti iako još uvijek ne znam kako da prebacim one mm2 u ml.

----------


## edinas

Koliko Bioastina uzmia na dan?

----------


## edinas

Koliko dugo se Pycnogenol  mora koristiti da bi se vio neki rezultat?

----------


## LittleBirdie

Bioastin 4 kapsule dnevno, i njega i Pycnogenol ne bi trebalo uzimati manje od tri mjeseca.
Nama će za par dana biti puna tri mjeseca Bioastina, onda pauza od 7 dana, pa ponovno krenuti zajedno sa 80mg Pycnogenola. Čitala sam da je Pycnogenol jači od Bioastina pa da ne bi bilo svega malo previše (a strah me napustiti Bioastin), skontala sam da idemo s ovom kombinacijom. Nadam se da na griješim (nakon ovoga ne znam šta nam je činiti).

----------


## Rene2

> ... još uvijek ne znam kako da prebacim one mm2 u ml.


ako su mm3, onda je 1ml=1000mm3, ali ni ja ne znam površinu pretvarati u volumen

----------


## LittleBirdie

> ako su mm3, onda je 1ml=1000mm3, ali ni ja ne znam površinu pretvarati u volumen


Ha! Znam i ja to!  :Grin:  Ipak je riječ o mm2.  :Yes:  Tu sam zaglavila, pronašla sam knjigu u kojoj se obješnjava ova metoda ali opet nisam sigurna kako to ide.

----------


## LittleBirdie

A ima još i ova u kojoj se kaže da je broj spermija izračunat u 10 kvadratića (a svaki kvadratić je 1mm na 2) jednak x10 na 6 spermija po 1ml. Kod nas bi to izgledalo ovako:
12mil/mm2 x 10 = 120 mil/ml  :Shock:   :Laughing: Da, baš  :Smile: .

----------


## LittleBirdie

Popravili smo se  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Apstinencija: 4 dana 
pH: 8,6 
Volumen: 3,2 
Boja: blijedožuta 
Viskoznost: 0 
Br. spermatozoida: 25 mil/ml (više od 20x106)
Br. spermatozoida u ejakulatu: 80 miliona (više od ili = 40x106)
Progresivno pokretnih: 25% (više od ili = 25%)
Slabo pokretnih: 30% (manje od ili = 25%)
Pokretnih u mjestu: 4% (manje od 50%)
Nepokrenih: 41%
Prema ref. vrijednostima jedino su ovi slabo pokretni ispod. To nas baca visoko u nebo među blagu asteno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Eh, a sada pitanje, mm je tri mjeseca koristio Bioastin zajedno sa drugim dodacima. Napravio je pauzu nekih 10 dana i sada bih voljela da nastavi ali nisam sigurna da li je to dobro po njegovo zdravlje. Naime, čula sam da ne savjetuju duže od tri mjeseca i nakon toga ide pauza od 6 mjeseci. Kako dugo su ga vaši muževi koristili?

----------


## delfin

> Popravili smo se 
> Apstinencija: 4 dana 
> pH: 8,6 
> Volumen: 3,2 
> Boja: blijedožuta 
> Viskoznost: 0 
> Br. spermatozoida: 25 mil/ml (više od 20x106)
> Br. spermatozoida u ejakulatu: 80 miliona (više od ili = 40x106)
> Progresivno pokretnih: 25% (više od ili = 25%)
> ...


 Bravo za poboljšanje! Kada sam pitala dali je potrebno raditi pauzu s Bioastinom dobila sam odgovor-ne. Čak mi je rečeno da ga treba piti konstantno kroz duži vremenski period.

----------


## LittleBirdie

delfin, hvala na odgovoru. Tražila sam po netu ne bih li provjerila, ali nisam pronašla ništa o štetnosti.

----------


## edinas

*LittleBirdie*

* Jeli ovo nalaz posle 3 mjeseca koristenja Bioastina i* Pycnogenol?  Izvini na ovim pitanjma znam da si mi slala poruku ali mi je se izbrisalo.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Ne, ovo je nakon samog Bioastina i raznih dodataka prehrani. Naredna tri mjeseca ćemo kombinovati Bioastin i Pycnogenol

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi cure,
Evo da se i ja priključim nakon cijelog vikenda surfanja i istraživanja, usporedbe dodataka prehrani sa knjigom dr. Glenville i iskustvima ekipe sa foruma (cijelo ex Yu područje  :Smile:  ) 
MM ima prilično loš spermiogram ( nekih 14.500 plivača u cijelom uzorku, od čega 5% visokoporetnih i pokretnih) pa smo odmah odlučili potražiti pomoć u klinici za humanu reprodukciju u RI, ja kujem planove za odlazak u Ljubljanu kod dr. Reša...
Uglavnom IVF/ICSi nam ne gine. Budući da je MM nakon nove godine prestao pušiti, više ne koristi saunu i šeće se gol po kući što je više moguće smatram da smo vanjske uzročnike eliminirali  :Smile: 
Prije mjesec dana je krenula borba za popravak nalaza iznutra. Moja ginica nam je preporučila BioAstin (naravno da sam ja kupila verziju Supreme koja ima 2x više djelatne tvari) i rekla da proučimo po internetu opcije dodataka prehrani tipa Proxeed.
Za Proxeed se nisam nikako  htjela odlučiti...malo mi je sumnjiv - ništa egzaktno, čista intuicija....Našla sam jednu alternativu koja mi zvuči OK, a to je Profertil - Austrijski dodatak prehrani koji ima aminokiseline, folnu kiselinu, vitamin E, koenzim Q-10 i još par stvarčica korisnih za spermatogenezu. Pitanje je sad: imate li vi iskustva sa time? Da li je vašim mužićima popravio nalaz? Bilo kakva pozitivna promjena bila bi nam dobrodošla, ne zato jer se nadam prirodnoj trudnoći, već zato što bih silno voljela popraviti (barem malo) raspoloženje mom najdražem.....

----------


## delfin

*sumskovoce*, mm je sedam mjeseci pio Bioastin, Tribestan,cink, selen i c vitamin. Došlo je do malog pomaka na bolje, nalaz je s oligoasthenozoospermie došao na oligospermiu ali je koncentracija po mililitru bila manja. Sve je to vrlo individualno, kod nekog dođe do velikog pomaka, kod nekog uopće. Tebi i tm želim sreću!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Delfin, tako svi kažu, da je stvar individualna. Želim vjerovati da će se nalaz poboljšati jer MM ne jede meso iz odluke, a ribu i orašaste plodove zbog alergije, a u tim namirnicama su najbitnije tvari za proizvodnju plivača. Ovi dodaci prehrani nadomještaju te sastojke, pa se nadam da će se stvar poboljšati. Nije mi bitno da nalaz bude normalan (onih famoznih 20 mil plivača) već bi mi bilo drago da na postupku imamo više izbora plivača, te da oni budu zdraviji i kvalitetniji. Već sam se pomirila s tim da idemo na IVF/ICSI...ne usudim se molit za čudo....
BTW šta je Tribestan?

----------


## delfin

> Tnx Delfin, tako svi kažu, da je stvar individualna. Želim vjerovati da će se nalaz poboljšati jer MM ne jede meso iz odluke, a ribu i orašaste plodove zbog alergije, a u tim namirnicama su najbitnije tvari za proizvodnju plivača. Ovi dodaci prehrani nadomještaju te sastojke, pa se nadam da će se stvar poboljšati. Nije mi bitno da nalaz bude normalan (onih famoznih 20 mil plivača) već bi mi bilo drago da na postupku imamo više izbora plivača, te da oni budu zdraviji i kvalitetniji. Već sam se pomirila s tim da idemo na IVF/ICSI...ne usudim se molit za čudo....
> BTW šta je Tribestan?


Tribestan je dodatak prehrani koji koriste sportaši,body bilderi a koji djeluje tako da povećava razinu testosterona koji pak ima veze s "proizvodnjom" spermija. Imaš posebnu temu baš o Tribestanu,ukucaj u pretražnik i pročitaj. Nama nije pomogao,a koštao nas je 1000 kn mjesečno. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Delfin - AAAAAAAAAAA! 1.000 kn mjesečno i nije pomogao!!! Mamicu mu poljubim! A da li ste radili nalaze hormona za TM? Jer ja se nebih igrala sa njegovim hormonima ako je stanje OK. 
Meni se po opadanju kose čini da MM ima i viška testosterona (hihihihi) tako da ga nebih s time gnjavila. U svakom slučaju naša dr. opće prakse će napisati uputnicu za analizu njegovih hormona, pa ćemo vidjeti da li u tom grmu leži zeko  :Smile: 
Ovaj Pycnogenol zvuči interesantno ali nisam sigurna da li bi to bilo previše: Supradyn, BioAstin, ProFertil i još Pycnogenol? Pričekat ću malo do slijedeće srijede i pitat dr.-a šta misli o tome. Ali razlika je očita samo od Supradyna i BioAstina,
MM je življi, ima ljepši ten, bolje spava i nije razdražljiv kao što je znao biti, i to je dobro jer sam sigurna da mu ne šteti.
Da li si probala piskavicu? Čitala sam da je gnjusnog okusa....

----------


## Sumskovoce

OMG- sad sam išla kucat Tribestan u Google, vrlo zanimljivo!

----------


## delfin

> Delfin - AAAAAAAAAAA! 1.000 kn mjesečno i nije pomogao!!! Mamicu mu poljubim! A da li ste radili nalaze hormona za TM? Jer ja se nebih igrala sa njegovim hormonima ako je stanje OK. 
> Meni se po opadanju kose čini da MM ima i viška testosterona (hihihihi) tako da ga nebih s time gnjavila. U svakom slučaju naša dr. opće prakse će napisati uputnicu za analizu njegovih hormona, pa ćemo vidjeti da li u tom grmu leži zeko 
> Ovaj Pycnogenol zvuči interesantno ali nisam sigurna da li bi to bilo previše: Supradyn, BioAstin, ProFertil i još Pycnogenol? Pričekat ću malo do slijedeće srijede i pitat dr.-a šta misli o tome. Ali razlika je očita samo od Supradyna i BioAstina,
> MM je življi, ima ljepši ten, bolje spava i nije razdražljiv kao što je znao biti, i to je dobro jer sam sigurna da mu ne šteti.
> Da li si probala piskavicu? Čitala sam da je gnjusnog okusa....


Nalazi hormona mm su ok. Tisuću kuna samo za Tribestan, a kad tomu pribrojim i Bioastin,cink i selen to iznosi 1500 kn mjesečno. S obzirom na to da nam nije puno pomoglo, sad pije samo folnu kiselinu i MensArginmax i to ispod preporučene dnevne doze ( I NAPOKON SE SPREMEMO ZA POSTUPAK U LJETI :Smile: ). Pislavicu je pio samo dva dana,dalje nije mogao jer je imao proljev od nje. Ali zato samo popili Tešićevu terapiju( isto imaš temu ovdje na potpomognutoj) koja je koštala 300 eura! Mi smo probali sve i sad mirne duše idemo u postupak( ovo ti pišem jer kod nas je najveći problem bio prihvatiti činjenicu da nećemo moći imati dijete prirodnim putem iako smo imali jednu prirodnu trudnoću koja je završila spontanim). A jesam se raspisala. :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ah da, nemaš detalje u potpisu, pa nisam ni skužila u čemu je problem. O travaru Tešiću sam čula pozitivne priče, imam njegov čaj kojeg sam pila par mjeseci (dok smo se još trudili ne znajući šta nam je) i ukusan je, ali nije dao rezultate (....budući da je samnom sve OK nije ni mogao jadan djelovati...) I ja sam prije trošila masne novce pokušavajući zatrudniti (naravno dok nismo znali šta nam je) tako da sam MM šopala Supradynom i Ginsengom, ja sam pila marulju, vrkutu, taj čaj od Tešića, kapsule i čaj od brusnice, pa sam bila neko vrijeme na Herbalife proizvodima, zatim sam prestala pušiti i piti kavu (jer to kao jako šteti trudilicama) i uglavnom NIŠTA. Jedini rezultat je bio briga i suze i razočaranje. Dok MM nije pristao napraviti testove, onda je uslijedilo još više suza (ja sam tako jako plakala onaj dan kad smo dobili rezlutate spermiograma da me bilo strah da će mi susjedi na vrata doć) i odluka da ćemo imati bebu, da nam je to najbitnija stvar na svijetu i najveći prioritet. Sada smo usred akcijskog plana, drugi tjedan konzultacije u RI, onda pretrage, pa onda Ljubljana  :Smile:  U međuvremenu se trudimo poboljšati njegov nalaz (otud silna pitanja oko preparata koji djeluju ili ne djeluju)  
Za razliku od tebe i TM mi nismo nikad imali trudnoću, niti biokemijsku, tako da nam je saznanje da moramo na IVF na neki način došlo kao dugo očekivani pomak, obećanje pozitivne promjene i  veeeelika nada.... A sad sam se ja raspisala  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*sumskovoce*, znam kakav je osjećaj dobiti loše nalaze u ruke. Nama su svi govorili da je sve ok, jer,kad ste jednom bili trudni...bit ćete opet! Izluđivala me ta rečenica. I onda loš nalaz spermiograma ( rađen na našu inicijativu), pa moja laparoskopija ( na našu inicijativu) koja je pokazala obostrano slijepljene fimbrije koje su mi odstranili i sad imam prohodne jajovode. I ja sam plakala kod obje dijagnoze,i sad me svako malo ulovi pa tulim...No,nema predaje. Sad kad smo prihvatili dijagnozu,krećemo u borbu. Inače, ja sam iz Rijeke a za postupak smo se odlučili za Vinogradsku ( 9.mjesec) ili ako uštedimo novac do ljeta onda Vili u ZG. 
I da, malo smo skrenule s teme pa da se nadovežem na spermiogram - nastavite s preparatima koje tm pije. Ako ne mogu pomoći - ne mogu na odmoći! Samo oprez s doziranjem a i nemojte da vam to bude nako veliko finanacijsko opterećenje, kao što je bilo nama a bez rezultata.

----------


## maja i bojan

> moj muz je uz pomoc dijete koju mu je prepisala jedna zena popravio spermgram sa najvisih 500 000 i 10%, pokretnih na 27 000 000 i 40% pokretnih.to nije klasicna dijeta vec gladovanje u cilju ciscenja organizma.


kakva dijeta, koja zena? Mozes li mi reci nesto vise o tome? Please

----------


## elly77

evo cure trenutno sam gledala Njemacki RTL,kazu da su Amerikanci dokazali da omega 3 pomaze kod poboljsanja spermiograma ...

----------


## BOZZ

je cure to je živa istina djeta gladovanj i puno vode ništa drugo od tekućine osim vode.Doduše mi smo koristili bioastin i sa 20% smo došli na 40%

----------


## maja i bojan

je li ko cuo za josipa iz osijeka, on je refleksolog isceljitelj.....  molim ako neko zna da mi pise  hvala

----------


## Sumskovoce

Gladovanje i povećanje plivača?!? Hm....ne zvuči mi logično! Jedino za one koji imaju jako lošu prehranu baziranu na mesu, masnoćama i  rafiniranim šećerima, to vjerujem, da se tijelo preporodi od ne uzimanja takve hrane!
BOZZ da li je TM uspio doć na normo sa gladovanjem? MM uzima bioastin (ovo mu je 2. kutija) i danas počinje s Profertilom. Inače dr. Vlastelić iz KBC Ri nam je na konzultacijama rekao da nam je terapija super, BioAstin i Profertil,
od Supradyna odustajemo, sve skupa bi bilo previše. 
Elly da li si čula uza omega 3 biljnog ili životinjskog porijekla? Čitala sam na više mjesta da se preporučuje ulje sjemenki lana kao prirodni izvor omega 3 masnih kiselina umjesto ribljeg ulja. Navodno riblje ulje se dobiva od riba "sumnjivog" porijekla, misleći na to da se izlov tih riba obavlja u zagađenim morima, te da to ulje može sadržavati teške metale koji su jako štetni. Šta mislite o tome?

----------


## edinas

Danas smo zakazali termin kod dokotra da radimo nalaze sperme posle godinu dana koristenja tribestana i bioastina.  Imam termin 4 maja.  Koliko mi je drago da radimo nalaze toliko i nije .  Bojim se razocarenja, ali kad malo bolje skontam nemoze biti gore nego sada sto imamo azoospriju.

----------


## ivica_k

edinas držim vam palčeve da se trud isplatio i da će pronaći dovoljno plivača u ejakulatu da možete napraviti postupak, i naravno, ostati trudni! :Very Happy:

----------


## LittleBirdie

edinas, puno sreće i plivača!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BOZZ

iskreno smanjio je obroke jeo je on doručak, ručak a večeru smo znali preskočit.Puno vode i curke fizički rad ne previše ali onako rekreativno i naravno bioastin.

----------


## edinas

Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama ja se nadam da je se izplatilo cekati godinu dana.

----------


## delfin

*edinas,* sretno sutra!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Edinas, bit će sve OK, ne moj se brinuti. Dovoljan je 1 plivač da postaneš mama  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Cure pozdrav svima!
Zanima me da li ijedna od vas zna uzrok za loš nalaz spermiograma. 
Naime mi imamo problem da je kod MM tek sa 10godina napravljena operacija spuštanja testisa koji se povremeno povlačio u trbušnu šupljinu i svi doktori kazu da je to razlog za nalaz kojeg imamo te da tu pomoći nema. Nikakve tablete i slično da neće to ispraviti jer je oštećeno tkivo, a urolog koji mu je to radio i kod kojeg jednom godišnje ide na kontrole jer u takvim slućajevima postoji veći rizik za pojavu tumora testisa kaže da to nema nikakve veze.
Ja neznam kome vjerovati.. :Confused: 
Da li neka od vas ima isti problem??? I da li tu ima kakve pomoći??

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce* da li vi znate razlog vašeg nalaza?

----------


## BOZZ

mislim da malo tko zna razlog svog nalaza spermiograma jedino ako je fizičke prirode i ako ima m neku bolest pa nekakvi ljekovi mogu utjecati na to.Ja mislim da ovaj moderan život jako utječe na to stres,hrana,cigarete,cola,i znaš kaj ne kretanje,pomozi Bože ako m ima nekakav posao gdje mora presjediti 8 sati.Mislim da je kod nas bio to problem i naravno puno gaziranih piča je mm pio.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi mare i BOZZ! Drago mi je da se ova tema pokrenula.
Mi smo jako zeleni u ovoj MPO tematici, ali  mogu napisati naša iskustva i zaključke do kojih smo došli na temelju proučavanja literature i priče sa specijalistima (nekim specijalistima).
Kod nas, MM je vegetarijanac od svoje 16. godine, alergičan na orahe i ribu, dakle aminokiseline (L Carnitin i L Arginin) nije mogao dobiti osim iz jaja (koja jede 2-3 puta tjedno). Dakle po tom pitanju, mislim da je debelo u minusu.
Cink i Selen - koliko sam se informirala ima ih najviše u jetricama i orašastim plodovima, manje u svježem voću, dakle MM ih konzumira jako malo
Pušenje - do prije par mjeseci bili smo strastveni pušači, oboje
Sauna/Parna kupelj - MM uživa u tome, znao je do 3x tjedno se saunirati po 20-ak minuta
Ostale životne navike - puno sjedenja na kompu, malo sna, puno industrijski rafinirane hrane (bomboni, čips, slatkiši, sladoled), malo kretanja, ponekad i nerviranje
Sve gore navedeno je jako loše za plodnost, sauna ubija plivače, nedostatak aminokiselina i el. u tragovima jako loše utječe na njihovu proizvodnju i pokretljivost, pušenje pobije i ono malo šta ih je bilo proizvedeno, malo sna - organizam iscrpljen.
Uglavnom izgleda mi, sada kad se osvrnem natrag, da smo sustavno uništavali našu plodnost kroz nekih 3-4 godine. Sada bismo to željeli popraviti, ali ne ide to brzo. Spermiogeneza nastaje svakih 72 dana, dok se nalaz "friške" sperme vidi nakon cca 3 mjeseca, stoga nam slijedi još poneki mjesec dodataka prehrani i novog stila života kako bismo vidjeli ima li pomaka i u kojem smjeru. 
A to da još nismo bili kod urologa i na pretragama hormona neću niti spominjati. Tko zna kakva nas još iznenađenja čekaju na putu do našeg anđela....

----------


## delfin

*sumskovoce,* nemoj razmišljati na takav način ( da ste sustavno uništavali svoju plodnost). Plodnost je tako promjenjiva. Evo mi smo jedan primjer - od para koji je došao do trudnoće u četiri mjeseca ( prije dijagnoze) došli smo do para koji ima dijagnozu s obje strane. A što se spermiograma tiće...jedan susjed je godinama bio heroinski ovisnik. Nedugo nakon što se odvikao, dobio je dijete. Naravno, prirodnim putem. Njemu očito nije smetalo višegodišnje konzumiranje heroina, a nekom smeta "neadekvatna prehrana".  I dok neki mpo doktori potiću vitamine i dodatke prehrani, drugi smatraju sa je to bacanje novaca. To je zato što vitamini nekom pomognu, a nekome ne.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Imaš pravo delfin....nema tu pravila, ali vrijedi pokušati, zar ne? 
Danas imam sve uputnice kod sebe i baš me zanima šta će pretrage pokazati...

----------


## mare157

*delfin* potpisujem!
Ima slučajeva trudnoće gdje su i majka i otac ovisnici. Tužno, ali istinito.
Meni se još uvijek teško pomiriti da nemožemo nikako utjecati na situaciju MM jer sam po prirodi borac i smatram da možemo na sve u životu utjecati, ali izgleda da u ovom slučaju nije tako. Zato sam i iznjela naš problem i voljela bi da se javi još koja cura ako joj muž ima isti problem kao i moj.
Mi smo sad završili neke tretmane sa bioenergijom i kaže čovjek da će to riješiti problem, ali sve mi se čini da taj baš i nije zdrav.
Kaže da će se pod utjecajem bioenergije tkivo regenerirati i da će to biti "kao rukom odneseno"
Možda bi i njemu dobro došao tretman!! :Laughing: 

Ne treba se prestati boriti i nemoj nikoga slušati previše. Trebate probati sve što vi smatrate da vam može pomoći. To je jedino ispravno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mare potpisujem za brobu i sve pokušaje u koje čovjek vjeruje! Za bioenergičara su mi neke cure pisale sve najbolje, neke su uspjele nakon tretmana, a ovaj tvoj koji "rukom nosi" sve boleštine možda ima pravo, a možda je i njega malo poneslo  :Laughing:  
Znam i ja neke koje je odavno poneslo, a znam i ljude koji zaista pomažu, ali moraš vjerovati u to i biti spreman primiti to šta oni daju. MM nije spreman za takve alternativne metode, čim spomenem vidim ga kako  :Evil or Very Mad:  pa nema smisla forsirati. Mislim da ljubav može pomoći, koliko god to glupo zvučalo ja sam i dalje totalno  :Zaljubljen:  u njega i znam da on to vidi i ta mu je malo  :Love:  i  :Heart:  odlična terapija (pored već gore navedenih pilseva).....

----------


## BOZZ

joj kako slatko.

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce* ti si kraljica!!!  :Heart:  pokreće svijet!!!

----------


## sali

Mare157 i nama je rečeno da je razlog lošeg spermiograma kasno spuštanje testisa (7 godina). Dr. je rekao da su se testisi razvijali u toplijem okruženju nego što bi trebali i zbog toga je manji broj i lošija pokretljvost spermija. Svjesni smo toga da se stanje neće drastično popraviti ali mi ne odustajemo od tableta i čajeva. MM trenutno pije tribestan, cink, vitamin e, zdravac i od prije dva tjedna u igri je još homeopatija i akupunktura. Nadam se da ćemo barem malo ubrzati i ojačati ove koje imamo.

Za bioenergiju sam i ja čula da je kod nekih popravila stanje, zato samo hrabro možda je baš to terapija koja će vama pomoći

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nama su i Vlastelić i Prenc rekli da je 1 plivač dovoljan, glavno da je zdrav  :Smile:  stoga mislim da bismo trebale, kao što sali kaže, ojačati ove koje imamo na svaki mogući način. 
Sali, šta je to zdravac? 
Da li vam je ikad pala na pamet misao koja mene opsjeda već danima: ako je nalaz tako loš, odmah će nas poslati na IVF, bez ciljanih i bez inseminacija, što i nije tako loše. Za IVF/ICSI im i onako treba samo jedan, pa je bolje to, nego beskrajno mučenje koje prolaze parovi sa srednje lošim nalazom spermio....nešto dobro u nečem lošem... 
Naš slijedeći spermio 06/05 i ovaj put u OB Pula....nadam se da ćemo čuti dobre vijesti i hvaliti profertil i BioAstin na sva zvona....

----------


## sali

Zdravac (geranium robertianum) je čaj, tj. biljka. Ja sam dobila informaciju da je dobro da oba partnera piju taj čaj, navodno je dobar za reproduktivne organe.

Držim palčeve za slijedeći spermio (nešto mi smajlići štrajkaju, tako da moram navijati bez vizualnih pomagala)

----------


## tigrical

zdravac je, između kadulje i matičnjaka, i u onom Tešićevom paketu.

----------


## sanja1

Sali možeš mi molim te reći gdje si nabavila čaj od zdravca,ja sam ga svugdje tražila i samo su me bljedo pogledali :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## sali

Ja sam zdravac kupila u biljnoj ljekarni Melissa u Rijeci. Nadam se da ćeš ga naći u biljnim ljekarnama, ako ne nađeš javi mi se  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Sali možeš mi molim te reći gdje si nabavila čaj od zdravca,ja sam ga svugdje tražila i samo su me bljedo pogledali.


I ja sam ga kupila u biljnoj ljekarni u Rijeci, bez problema. Javi ako ti treba.

----------


## sanja1

Puno hvala cure :Yes: ,budem probala u još par biljnih apoteka,sad sam pronašla neke na netu pa ću i njih obići a ako ne nađem ja se javim,pusa :Grin: .Inače mm je pio bioastin ali nažalost njemu nije pomogao,čak mu je nalaz poslje njega bio gori nego ikad,a nekome pomogne.sad smo na omegi 3 i zelenom čaju,još ako nabavim zdravac +malo :Love: ima da pokrenemo malce :Grin: .

----------


## Sela

*Sanja1* imas ga na Dolcu na mlijecnom odijelu,u prizemlju u apoteci Ljekovita biljka.Ja tamo kupujem, kosta oko 25 kn.

----------


## sanja1

Sela cmoook,u ponedjeljak ga odmah kupujem :Klap: ,hvala.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Cure tko je proizvođač tog čaja od zdravca? Imate li latinski naziv? Ne želim objašnjavati onoj brbljavici iz biljne apoteke šta će mi taj čaj i tko mi rekao, već imaš- nemaš...bok....
Tog travara Tešića svi hvale na veliko i široko, ja za njega čula tek tu na forumu. Ima li on web? Negdje objavljene informacije?
Jeste li čule za travara Maršiča iz Slovenije? Imam njegovu mast i jako je dobra za sve i svašta.

----------


## sanja1

Mislim da je latinski naziv Geranium robertianum,tako nešto. :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Mare157 i nama je rečeno da je razlog lošeg spermiograma kasno spuštanje testisa (7 godina). Dr. je rekao da su se testisi razvijali u toplijem okruženju nego što bi trebali i zbog toga je manji broj i lošija pokretljvost spermija. Svjesni smo toga da se stanje neće drastično popraviti ali mi ne odustajemo od tableta i čajeva. MM trenutno pije tribestan, cink, vitamin e, zdravac i od prije dva tjedna u igri je još homeopatija i akupunktura. Nadam se da ćemo barem malo ubrzati i ojačati ove koje imamo.
> 
> Za bioenergiju sam i ja čula da je kod nekih popravila stanje, zato samo hrabro možda je baš to terapija koja će vama pomoći


Joj *sali* beskrajno ti HVALA što si se javila. Ljudi nerado pričaju o tome. MM se osjeća loše i zapostavljeno jer to nije napravljeno ranije...
Sad mi je lakše kad znam da ima još neko ko se bori sa istim uzrokom problema. Barem ćemo moći usporediti nalaze S. Mi odradili kure vitamina i bioenergiju. Za sad su nalazi lošiji nego prije ali nam je bioenergetičar objasnio da je i to pokazatelj jer se vidi da se bioenergija pokrenula i da mora doći do poboljšanja.
Nemoram objašnjavati reakciju mm na ovu izjavu! :Laughing: 
Hvala ti puno!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare157* svaki muškarac se osjeća loše i zapostavljeno zbog lošeg spermiograma. Ja ne znam nikoga tko bi ravnodušno ostao pored takvog saznanja. Moj dobar frend koji je gay je izjavio da iako ne namjerava imati djecu, nit je ikada namjeravao, osjećao bi se loše da znam da nema dovoljno plivača za prirodno začeće bebe. A kamoli muškarac koji zaista želi bebača i obitelj i doživjet sreću roditeljstva.  Ti i TM imate sad priliku za kojih cca 10 dana (ako ja to dobro računam) i imate dovoljno plivača za tu priliku. Doći će vaša bebica usprkos svim poteškoćama, bez brige. Ako nešto zaista želiš, cijeli će se svijet urotiti da baš to dobiješ  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni je najbolje iskustvo bilo kad nam je dr Reš pokazao na mikroskopu plivače. Tada smo shvatili da situacija kod njega ipak nije tako loša kako izgleda. I to je kasnije potvrdio i službeni spermogram.
Osim Menevat-om sad ga kljukamo sa For Men+ Omega3+ ginseng+ vitamin E 2x na dan. I stvarno se nadam da ćemo uspjeti u kućnoj radinosti i da nećemo niti morati na jesen u Maribor  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Cure tko je proizvođač tog čaja od zdravca? Imate li latinski naziv? Ne želim objašnjavati onoj brbljavici iz biljne apoteke šta će mi taj čaj i tko mi rekao, već imaš- nemaš...bok....
> Tog travara Tešića svi hvale na veliko i široko, ja za njega čula tek tu na forumu. Ima li on web? Negdje objavljene informacije?
> Jeste li čule za travara Maršiča iz Slovenije? Imam njegovu mast i jako je dobra za sve i svašta.


Imaš temu o Tešiću, pa malo pročitaj, a imaš na temi i preparate (čajevi, m. mliječ, med, jabučni ocat) koje on daje za 300 E, a možeš ih kupiti u ljekarni za sitne pare...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tigrical* tnx, pogledat ću si malo temu. Bilo mi je čudno 300 eurića za biljne čajeve, jabučni ocat i m. mliječ :O kad znam da se to nađe zaista za sitne pare. Moj stari čak radi svoj jabučnio ocat....
*Stumpfica* i ja sam vidjela plivače mog muža u labu u kojem smo radili spermio, ima ih malo, ali to malo što ih ima su zaista lijepi (hihihihihi - kao kritičari umjetnosti koji se dive pošaranom platnu, tako se ja sad divim spermićima MM-a) 
ali ih je malo. Na slikama na netu sam vidjela primjere normalnog uzorka, to sve vrvi od plivača, kaže mi lik iz laba da normalan uzorak mora rijediti da bi izbrojao koliko ih ima. Kod nas se da brojati bez problema.... 
Ne znam koliko se ti i TM trudite, mi smo već drugi kalendar potrošili, pa se tako uopće više ne nadam prirodnoj trudnoći  :Sad:  nadam se da mi neće trebati puno postupaka...nadam se..... ali izdržat ću koliko bude trebalo...
Da li je itko imao pozitivna iskustva s Menevitom u smislu da je poboljšao nalaz? 
Da li ste probale starinsku teoriju med+orasi? Ima i ovdje masa preporuka, MM nesmije nažalost, ali me zanima čisto kao preporuka za druge koji imaju isti problem...

----------


## kiša

> Mare potpisujem za brobu i sve pokušaje u koje čovjek vjeruje! Za bioenergičara su mi neke cure pisale sve najbolje, neke su uspjele nakon tretmana, a ovaj tvoj koji "rukom nosi" sve boleštine možda ima pravo, a možda je i njega malo poneslo  
> Znam i ja neke koje je odavno poneslo, a znam i ljude koji zaista pomažu, ali moraš vjerovati u to i biti spreman primiti to šta oni daju. MM nije spreman za takve alternativne metode, čim spomenem vidim ga kako  pa nema smisla forsirati. Mislim da ljubav može pomoći, koliko god to glupo zvučalo ja sam i dalje totalno  u njega i znam da on to vidi i ta mu je malo  i  odlična terapija (pored već gore navedenih pilseva).....


potpisujem sve što si rekla...
mm ima oligo....., i stalno je na vitaminima, sad ovim, sad onim, više ne znam ni koliko je to zdravo, ali mislim da će najviše pomoći ljubav (možda se to nekima čini totalno idiotski) ali ja kad njega pogledam vidim da ga svaki dan sve više volim, možda je to zato što nemamo bebu a ja imam viška ljubavi pa ispadene da je on moja beba koju stalno mazim i pazim........

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kiša*znam kako ti je...i ja imam viška ljubavi i muž mi je sve šta imam na ovome svijetu. Ja sad imam jednu bebu (njega) i radimo na tome da imam još jednu  :Smile:  
Makar me ponekad naljuti i pomislim da možda ne zaslužuje svu tu pažnju, ali se brzo predomislim i pokušam ući u njegovu kožu i shvatit kako se osjeća. Onda zamišljam sebe
kako njemu ne mogu ispuniti najveću želju u životu i dođe mi da vrisnem. Eto tako se naši muževi često puta osjećaju, kad znaju da nam sami ne mogu napraviti bebu koju tako silno želimo... Treba ih voliti i paziti i povrh svega natjerati da vole i prhvate sami sebe, za to što jesu, sa mana i vrlinama. Mome kažem da mora volit sam sebe iako je u tom problemu, jer da ne valja ništa ne bih ga ja tako jako voljela. Da je u nama problem oni bi nas ohrabrivali i voljeli u toj borbi, a budući da je u njima problem mi moramo napraviti isto, možda čak i više, jer žene mogu voljeti više  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

pogledala temu Tešića....hahahaha, ma oko čega sam si ga mislila..... ne namjeravam nasjedati na nadriliječnike i travare sumnjive stručnosti...koji freak!!!!!
Ova njegova kura može koštati manje, drastično manje, a to što kao trave su s čiste zemlje, podneblje ima veze....ma naravo.... deset puta je jeftinije kupovati sve jedno po jedno....ma koja spika!

Nego za sve cure koje imaju problema, a žele iskušati nešto alternativno i otvorene su za drukčije tehnike, znam iz osobnog iskustva čovjeka koji može pomoći. Pomogao je meni da se izliječim od alergije,
popravio mi je ravnotežu i oslobodio me strahova (oni ukorijenjeni, stari strahovi, neke sam vukla iz ranog djetinjstva). Čovjek se zove Dragan Sekulić, a njegova metoda liječenja Wu-Wei buđenje.
Radi u Puli i u termama Dobrna, terapija je u Puli grupna, u termama pojedinačna. Ta terapija mijenja čovjeka iznutra, ono što se tamo događa u čovjeku je usporedivo sa savršenstvom, na neki način
čovjek dođe do "univerzalnog znanja" i uspije ga primjeniti na sebi i/ili drugima. Toplo preporučam svima koji su otvoreni za alternativu.
Zašto MM i ja ne odemo, pa kao što sam već napomenula gore, MM je skeptik i nije otvoren  (još) za alternativu (a da bar je....) a besmisleno je da ja odem, a on ne. Izgubili bi ovu usklađenost duha koju sad imamo, a to ne bi bilo dobro.
Ako zapadna medicina ne uspije napraviti nam mrve naše, WuWei će mi biti prva opcija!

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce* ja vjerujem u alternativu i imam sreće da i MM vjeruje da u tome ima nešto, ali Wu-Wei mi je malo too much.
Nisam bila, ali su mi pričali ljudi koji su bili i vjerujem da u tome ima nešto, ali nije za mene. Malo mi je to sve skupa hard core, ali ko to može, samo naprijed. Činjenica je da svi ljudi koji su išli, a s kojima sam pričala imaju samo riječi hvale za njega i svima im je pomogao tako da nema razloga da sumnjam, ali kao što rekoh, malo previše za mene.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mare, Wu-Wei  je najljepše stanje u kojem sam se ikad našla, najdivnije iskustvo i nije hard core. Možda tako zvuči, ali nije.....ah.....sjeta me uhvati kad se sjetim.... 
Neboj se, ako ti je bad radit sama na sebi u grupi, možeš uvijek se informirati o programu u Termana Dobrna, tamo Dragan radi na tebi, sami ste i intimnije je. Makar ja feeling grupe nebih nikad mijenjala nizašto...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok drage trudilice  :Smile: 

MM i ja čekamo drugi s-gram ovaj četvrtak. Prvi je bio 25/2/10, nakon čega smo uzimali BioAstin (cijelo vrijeme), Supradyn mjesec dana i Profertil cca 20 dana.
Znam da je rano za pretragu i možda za ikakvu vidljivu promjenu, ali budući da imamo samo jedan nalaz, treba nam još 1 da definiramo plan akcije. 
Javim vam kako je prošlo i da li se nalaz popravio.
Šaljite nam dobre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## cranky

Sumskovoce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će super nalaz

----------


## mare157

*sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za nalaz!!!
Biti će sve ok, vidjeti ćeš!!! I mene zanima da li bioastin djeluje...

----------


## mravak

*sumskovoce* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~ 
za nalaz ........ da bude što bolji!!!!!   

i MM uzima bioastin već mjesec dana!! baš me zanima tvoj nalaz

----------


## Darkica

Ja sam MM sada dala pravi mix tableta, pa cemo vidjeti.Plus sto nam kuham cajeve )tigrical preporucila...mora bit dobro!).Pusa svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Darkice*koji mix? Podijeli malo s nama!
*Mravak, Mare i Cranky* Hvala na vibrama, to je hrana za dušu. Sutra će brzo doći!  Javim se čim nešto saznam...

----------


## Darkica

Imam savrsenoga muzica-sta god ja smislim, on se slozi! :Heart: 
MM pije ujutro cink i fields of green (to je kao neki dodatak ako ne jedes puno povrca), u vrijeme rucka popije l-karnitin i l-agrinin (koji koliko sam citala pridonose kvaliteti sjemena-volumen, pokretljivost...), omega 3 i selen. Navecer popije omega 3 (pije 2 pilule dnevno) i fields of green. Inace dnevno trosi i 3 tablete vitamina C. Pije caj od kadulje (ujutro), zdravca (popodne) i maticnjaka (navecer). Buduci mu to kuham, pijem i ja s njim. Zasladimo s medom, ne secerom. Vidjet cemo hoce li to ista promijeniti...sve je individualno, pa nekim pomaze, nekima ne...Nakon tri mjeseca, namjeravam mu napraviti pauzu tijekom koje ce piti Bioastin.
Vrijedi pokusati :Yes:

----------


## mravak

Oprostite na upadu.... *Gdje u Rijeci kupiti bioastin i kolika mu je cijena?? Koliko tableta piti dnevno?? 2 ili 4 ??*

----------


## mravak

MM pije 2 dnevno poslije doručka već mjesec dana... i ima užasnu žgaravicu posljednjih dana.. da li vaši muževi imaju sličan problem???
Mi smo Bioastin kupili u Bosni, nisam znala da se može nabaviti u Rijeci.

----------


## Lenka1

Prošle godine sam se javila na ovaj forum jer smo se susreli s dijagnozom asthenospermije..bili smo šokirani,ali smo krenuli polako - po preporuci mog ginekologa na Vuk Vrhovec, onda po savjet u Ivf kliniku (zbog dugog čekanja na VV)..spremni smo bili na potpomognutu oplodnju...tada sam sumanuto surfala i upijala svaku informaciju vezanu uz naš problem...onda sam naišla na neki članak koji je govorio o tome kako svakodnevni seks pospješuje brzinu spermića i poboljšava uspjeh začeća..i tako smo krenuli-mjesec dana seksa svaki dan,ponekad i dva puta..pogotovo u dane kad se meni činilo da ovuliram (a zbog neredovitih menstruacija i policističnih jajnika ne znam kad je ovulacija,pa mi se činilo da je svaki dan  :Wink:  )I uspjeli smo!!!Naše malo zlato sad spava pored mene i niti ne sanja koliko smo se trudili za njega..ovim postom želim samo poručiti svima koji se trude da ne odustaju,da se vole svaki dan i uspjet će!!!!p.s.moj muž je pio sve ove preparate koje spominjete u postovima,ali nije nam pomoglo.Onda je krenuo na plivanje tri put tjedno, možda je i to pripomoglo da proplivaju i spermići  :Smile:  Hvala svima na podršci,čitajući ovaj forum nismo bili sami!

----------


## Darkica

Imas ga u Rijeci, u biljnoj ljakrni Botanika, nasuprot zeljeznickog kolodvora. Cijena mu je...cek da pogledam...201,51kn. Jesam precizna :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Oprostite na upadu.... *Gdje u Rijeci kupiti bioastin i kolika mu je cijena?? Koliko tableta piti dnevno?? 2 ili 4 ??*


Ja kupila u onoj biljnoj ljekarni u ulici Matije Gupca (preko puta Raiffeisen banke)

----------


## mravak

Puno vam hvala!!!! :Naklon:

----------


## Sumskovoce

MM uzima BioAstin Supreme (u kojem ima 6mg djelatne tvari, a ne 4 kao u "običnom" Bioastinu) i to dvije dnevno, poslije obroka. Njemu za sad ne radi nikakve probleme tipa žgaravice ili nadutost, danas će popit do kraja drugu kutiju, pa idem u nabavku nove. U Poreču jedna kutija sa 60 tableta košta cca 205 kn i dosta je za mjesec dana. MM pije i Profertil, pa mu ne dajem ništa odvojeno - tipa cink, vitamin C, sve ima u Profertilu.
Za trave, ne znam, skeptična sam, a on kakav je najvjerojatnije bi tvrdio da će mu od svih biljki kanabis najviše pomoći, pa neka mu to nabavim....  :Laughing:  hipik!

----------


## Snekica

Darkica, stvarno imaš savršenog muža! Moj ti sve to ne bi popio ni u infuziji! :Laughing: Jedva pije Vm75 i E-vitamin i to svakodnevno broji da mu stravično smrde čak i kad piša!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekica* znam kako ti je. MM se jedva navikao na BioAstin, prvih mjesec dana se žalio na istu stvar! 
Mi još čekamo nalaz novog s-grama...nisam imala hrabrosti otić u ured vidjeti da li išta stiglo faxom... Do ponedjeljka, još smo aligoastheno...nadam se da će bar biti isti nalaz....
Čekanje  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

*Sumskovoce*, samo se opusti i uzivaj u nedjelji, a za s-gram vjerujem da ce biti OK.  :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica, stvarno imaš savršenog muža! Moj ti sve to ne bi popio ni u infuziji!Jedva pije Vm75 i E-vitamin i to svakodnevno broji da mu stravično smrde čak i kad piša!!!


Kada smo shvatili da cemo morati na MPO, znali smo da ce svatko od nas dati svoj doprinos.Ovo je doprinos MM; zaista je divan i nicemu ne prigovara jer mu je najvaznije da uspijemo...sto god predlozim, slozi se... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, svaka mu čast! Stvarno! Pročitala sam tvoj post MM i on je samo gledao u  :Shock:  i bez ijednog komentara! Možda će mu to biti odskočna daska... A obečala sam mu da kad popije te "žute" VM75 da ću mu nabaviti nešto što ne smdi!  :Very Happy:  
Kiss

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čekanje je nateži dio cijele priče  :Sad: 
Moj S-gram još nije stigao.....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi cure! Stigli su nalazi!
Broj spermija se povećao sa 4.880 na 8.120.000 (norm. 20.000.000)!!!!!
Malo je brzo i polagano pokretnih (2+3%)
Većinom su imotilni (88%) ali nema veze to sada, jer smo nakon samo dva mjeseca BioAstina imali 1.690 PUTA veći broj plivača! Dakle djeluje!
Što se Profertila tiče, on se još ne može vidjeti u nalazu jer ga pije samo mjesec dana.
Imamo i dosta leukocita, ponešto eritrocita i tako.... ali za drugi nalaz je odličan i poboljšanje je veliko. Nastavljamo sa BioAstinom, Profertilom i za dva mjeseca ćemo znati još više nego sada  :Wink:

----------


## Petronjela

Cure mi popravili spermiogram..ostala nam "samo " theratozoospermia.Centravit,dijeta i potpuna redukcija alkohola  :Smile: .Čak je i veći postotak onih koji su morfološki uredni..Za nešto više od mjesec dana.Izgleda sa se stvarno može,koliko god čitala o tome nisam vjerovala..

----------


## edinas

Petronjela

Sta ste koristili da popravite spermogram?

----------


## mare157

*petronjela* stvarno, šta ste koristili, u kojoj kombinaciji i koliko dugo? Molim te, malo nam napiši. Nije valjda samo centravit, dijeta i redukcija alkohola pomogla??

----------


## OCUDITE

> Hi cure! Stigli su nalazi!
> Broj spermija se povećao sa 4.880 na 8.120.000 (norm. 20.000.000)!!!!!
> Malo je brzo i polagano pokretnih (2+3%)
> Većinom su imotilni (88%) ali nema veze to sada, jer smo nakon samo dva mjeseca BioAstina imali 1.690 PUTA veći broj plivača! Dakle djeluje!
> Što se Profertila tiče, on se još ne može vidjeti u nalazu jer ga pije samo mjesec dana.
> Imamo i dosta leukocita, ponešto eritrocita i tako.... ali za drugi nalaz je odličan i poboljšanje je veliko. Nastavljamo sa BioAstinom, Profertilom i za dva mjeseca ćemo znati još više nego sada


Kako je lipooo ovo pročitati!!! Ja se nadam da će i mm narasti broj spermića. Mi smo pokretljivost poboljšali za duplo nakon 3 mjeseca pijenja čaja od g. Mije (A+B= 41%, a sad 84 %) , a sad čekamo još mjesec dana da provjerimo učinak bioastina na broj (sad je 11 mil/ml). Baš si mi ulila nadu!

----------


## Petronjela

Edinas i Mare, ozbiljno samo cendravit,skinuo je deset kila u 3 mjeseca i ne pije više preko tjedna,niti jednu pivu..samo subotom.Nemogu ništa tvrditi ali nastavlja u tom tonu.Za sad je uspješno.Nema više astheno!!! To si je inače MM odredio sam terapiju! Nekako mislim da su te pivice glavne, nije alkoholičar ali nemora baš biti pivica na meniju svaki dan..

----------


## edinas

To je sve dobro, ali je problem sto moj muz nepije i nepusi.  Mi stvarno neznam zasto on ima azoosperiju osim sto ima povisene hormone FHS i LH.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ni ja nisam sigurna da li su pivice bile krive za loš s-gram.... naravno da je organizmu bolje bez njih i sa multivitamnim, ali da je to toliko moglo pomoći....???? BO???
Edinas - hormoni su jako bitni za proizvodnju spermija, jeste li bili kod endokrinologa? I muški mogu uzimati hormonsku terapiju baš kao i mi žene. 

Nakon što sam se ja silno obradovala poboljšanom nalazu s-grama MM-a moji dr.ovi (ginekologica + dr. V sa humane) malo rastužili. Kažu da je nalaz s-grama jako podložan promjenama, da jedan uzorak ne znači ništa, te da ovo poboljšanje nije dovoljno ni za inseminaciju. S jedne strane bila sam sretna jer smo dobili termin za IVF u 9. mjesecu, s druge strane malo sam se razočarala jer sam se tako jako obradovala poboljšanju s-grama i mislila da je to siguran put do normalizacije stanja i prirodnog začeća....
Mi ponavljamo nalaz za mjesec dana, tada će MM bit 4 mjeseca BioAstina i 2 mjeseca Profertila, nadam se da beštije neće biti. Ako bude bolje, znat ću zasigurno da je zbog tih suplementa...

----------


## mare157

> Ni ja nisam sigurna da li su pivice bile krive za loš s-gram.... naravno da je organizmu bolje bez njih i sa multivitamnim, ali da je to toliko moglo pomoći....???? BO???
> Edinas - hormoni su jako bitni za proizvodnju spermija, jeste li bili kod endokrinologa? I muški mogu uzimati hormonsku terapiju baš kao i mi žene. 
> 
> Nakon što sam se ja silno obradovala poboljšanom nalazu s-grama MM-a moji dr.ovi (ginekologica + dr. V sa humane) malo rastužili. Kažu da je nalaz s-grama jako podložan promjenama, da jedan uzorak ne znači ništa, te da ovo poboljšanje nije dovoljno ni za inseminaciju. S jedne strane bila sam sretna jer smo dobili termin za IVF u 9. mjesecu, s druge strane malo sam se razočarala jer sam se tako jako obradovala poboljšanju s-grama i mislila da je to siguran put do normalizacije stanja i prirodnog začeća....
> Mi ponavljamo nalaz za mjesec dana, tada će MM bit 4 mjeseca BioAstina i 2 mjeseca Profertila, nadam se da beštije neće biti. Ako bude bolje, znat ću zasigurno da je zbog tih suplementa...


*sumskovoce* nedaj se draga!!! Odmahni rukom na njihove klipove koje ti neumorno bacaju pod noge nebi li se spotakla i pala i ne digla se ko zna koliko dugo.
Vjeruj u sebe i TM i volite se, radite na tome, dovoljan je jedan plivač! Ja i mm se ne predajemo i usprkos oats se nadamo da će mi se jednom pokazati zaj magični + prirodnim putem, a mpo nam je kao alternativa i nedam nikome da me zbuni! Nedaj se!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare* jako sam sretna što si nam se vratila! Moji razgovori sa dr-ovima su onako malo konfuzni... ja krenem onako pozitivno skroz, a oni znaju bolje od mene koje su šanse, ne žele me povrijediti, pa se izmnotavaju i traže lijep način da mi kažu ne baš bajnu istinu... tako su svi do sad samnom pričali o nalazu MM-a.  Meni nije bitno kako mi se kaže, glavno da to  izgovoreno bude istina. Npr primarna gin mi je rekla da idemo na inseminaciju, dr. u Puli da IUI nema ni teotetske šanse i da nam je IVF jedini spas. Zatim urolog rekao da je sve moguće, da je možda prolazno i da je jedan borac dovoljan. I na kraju dr. V je rekao "Vi možete imati djecu"
Od svega navedenog zaključila sam da možemo imati djecu i prirodno i inseminacijom i IVF-om. Eto, takav je moj svijet, moja napola puna čaša, moj optimizam na rubu idiotizma, usudim se pitati i ono što je malo moguće ili gotovo nemoguće, jer ako ne pitam, ako ne izazovem sudbinu, neće se nikad ni ostvariti. I da, često čitam pdf-ove "Kako smo uspjeli" i "Kako sam saznala da sam trudna" i sl.... kad to pročitaš, tek onda shvatiš da je novi život čudo bez plana, kontrole i utjecaja. Samo se desi...
I zato sam ja kupila pax ovulacijskih trakica  :Laughing:

----------


## mare157

> I zato sam ja kupila pax ovulacijskih trakica


E neka si!!! Samo tako. Moj je plan ove mjesece ne brojati dane i opustiti se pa kud puklo.

----------


## Petronjela

Cure neznam šta je pomoglo ili kako, ništa za sigurno, ali tri s-grama prije su bila i astheno. Znam sada samo da mi se sad vratila malo nada i u prirodno iako i to možda nije točno..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Petronjela* nemoj nikad gubit nadu u prirodu! Ja nisam, a lošija nam je statistika  :Laughing: 
Ima da susjedi polude ovog ljeta  :Laughing:

----------


## Petronjela

> *Petronjela* nemoj nikad gubit nadu u prirodu! Ja nisam, a lošija nam je statistika 
> Ima da susjedi polude ovog ljeta


Ma neka polude, i ja bi jedno....Krivo je more....

----------


## Sumskovoce

hehehe....i ja bi isto krivo je more....nama je more cca 50 metara od kuće..rado bih ga okrivila za moju savršenu bebu.....
cure imate li iskustva sa poboljšanjem s-grama usprkos pušenju? MM i ja smo nažalost ponovo poklekli duhanskoj ovisnosti. Pušimo malo, ali svaka je štetna i bojim se da će nam smanjiti izglede. Popustili smo jer smo bili jako nervozni i ratoborni, pa je odluka o popuštanju pala kako bismo sačuvali mirnoću i kako nebismo se sad mučili tri mjeseca prije prvog postupka, pa popustili dva tjedna prije..... Ima li koja od vas bolji s-gram unatoč pušenju?

----------


## ZAUZETA

sumskovoće,  fakat neznam, mi nismo pušaći, (više),  ali trebao bi TM uzimati nešto za bolju cirkulaciju (možda ginko) jer cigarete sužavaju žile pa je smanjena prokrvljenost.  I naravno,  dodatne količine C vitamina,  davno prije sam čitala da se sa njim ne može pretjerati

----------


## mravak

> hehehe....i ja bi isto krivo je more....nama je more cca 50 metara od kuće..rado bih ga okrivila za moju savršenu bebu.....
> cure imate li iskustva sa poboljšanjem s-grama usprkos pušenju? MM i ja smo nažalost ponovo poklekli duhanskoj ovisnosti. Pušimo malo, ali svaka je štetna i bojim se da će nam smanjiti izglede. Popustili smo jer smo bili jako nervozni i ratoborni, pa je odluka o popuštanju pala kako bismo sačuvali mirnoću i kako nebismo se sad mučili tri mjeseca prije prvog postupka, pa popustili dva tjedna prije..... Ima li koja od vas bolji s-gram unatoč pušenju?


Draga moja MM ne puši već 3 god.,  pa spermiogram nekad mrvicu lošiji a nekada mrvicu bolji... uglavnom je teška oligosthenozoospermia... Ja antipušač...

PS. kada ostaneš trudna nemoj da te vidim da pušiš jer ću preskočiti Učku i našamarati te  :Smile: 

 To mi je nešto najgore za vidjeti... trbuh do zuba a ona uvlači katran i nikotin u sebe i daje bebi... kao ono... evo i tebi jedan dim... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mravak* hvala na prijetnji  :Laughing:  od straha odmah danas prestajem pušiti....
*Zauzeta* i tebi hvala na preporukama.

MM i ja zaista ne pušimo puno, ni približno kao nekada. Nije mi to neka utjeha, ali što manje, to bolje.... Kao odgovor na gorenje pitanje moja gin kaže :"Neće vam cigarete smanjiti broj i pokretljivost spermija, ali neće vam niti povećati. Dobro je prestat pušit i svakako preporučujem, ali strah da IVF postupak neće uspjeti jer ste pušili mjesec ili dva prije samog zahvata je neutemeljen." Tako da sam još dva tjedna na miru, moj porok, muž i ja....

----------


## Denny

Ona cura što je dala recept za med + sjemenke... auf... baš bi malo popričala s njom glede reklamacije...   :Grin: 

Dakle spravila ja to MM nekidan, slatko je, ukusno, klopa redovito dvije žlice na dan... ALI... sad bi on stalno...  :Shock:  Bome djeluje ovaj pripravak! A pošto se meni baš i neda (toliko!), više se ni ne družimo - ili radi, ili je "u poslu"...  :Laughing:  Pravo mi je muka kako će to djelovat na male plivače, neće od njih ostat ni z!! 

A ja mu još naručila vitamin C, E, selen, cink i tribulus terestris...  :Laughing: 
Dobro ću razmislit hoću li mu dat išta od toga!  :Grin:

----------


## mare157

*denny* sad ću ja kao da sam pala s Marsa  :Shock:  ,
A KOJI RECEPT MED + SJEMENKE??
Podjeli s nama!!! Sjemenke čega, kada, koliko...

----------


## Sumskovoce

samo da nisu orasi u igri......

----------


## Denny

Evo, iskopala sam:




> Evo recepta za probani narodni lijek
> Znam za 4-5 slucajeva kojima su pomogli.. a super je fin i ja i muz ovo jako dugo prakticiramo čisto radi vitamina i minerala ..
> 
> 
> Uzeti po 100 grama oraha, badema, kikirikija (neslanog), ljesnaka, kokosa, susama, oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta (neslanih), suhog grozdja, suhih smokava, suhih sljiva i suhih kajsija, sve nasjeckati vrlo sitno i dobro pomjesati sa 1 teglom odn. 1 kg prirodnog meda.
> Uzimati ujutru i uvece po jednu supenu kasiku.
> 
> Ovaj prirodni ljek jos sluzi za nadoknadjivanje deficita u vitaminima i mineralima u organizmu, a osim toga povecava i imunitet organizma.


Jedino smo mi umjesto suhih smokava stavili duplo više (200 g) suhih šljiva, i umjesto jedne velike žlice, jede po dvije male. Supena žlica je nadam se ona velika za juhu? Valjda mu ne dajem duplo!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Dobije se jaako gusta smjesa, slatka, ukusna, nešto kao one energetske pločice ako je netko provao. MM je inače sladokusac, pa mu nije teško palo.

----------


## mare157

Ajme, tu se nadrobi svega!!!! Ali izgleda slasno!
Probati ćemo!

----------


## sanja1

Probat ćemo i mi,nakon svih onih gorkih čajeva i inih preparata ovo zvuči super slasno,pa da i ne upali bar će biti fino :Laughing: .

----------


## bucka

MM počeo sa uzimanjem klomifena radi boljeg spermiograma!
vidjet ćemo!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bucka*zašto klomifen? Da li je preporučio urolog?

----------


## bucka

ne, nego ginekolog!

----------


## Ogla

> *bucka*zašto klomifen? Da li je preporučio urolog?


ja sam se isto iznenadila da klomifen djeluje na pokretljivost spermića u u putama to sito stoji, ali vrijedi -čini mi se- samo za asteno slučajeve... meni se ovo s medom i orašastim plodovima čini super i probat ću to nevezano uz s-gram - čisto radi zdravlja... 
ja sam inače totalno ljuta na MM jer puši.. istina da je smanjio, ali me živcira činjenica kako se ja mogu podvrgnuti i hormonima i punkcijama i transferima, a on se ne može odreći duhana... na kraju krajeva radi svog zdravlja!! 
ne mogu reći da MM odbija neke novitete ili da ne bi uzimao neke preparate, ali činjenica je da ono što može promijeniti, a to je prestanak pušenja, - to neće... čitala sam negdje kako treba 2 mjeseca da 'malčice' dođu sebi nakon prestanka, ovako mi se sav pokušaj da poboljšam s-gram čini kao sizifov posao - ja žlicu meda, on dim duhana....

----------


## Ogla

> Imam savrsenoga muzica-sta god ja smislim, on se slozi!
> MM pije ujutro cink i fields of green (to je kao neki dodatak ako ne jedes puno povrca), u vrijeme rucka popije l-karnitin i l-agrinin (koji koliko sam citala pridonose kvaliteti sjemena-volumen, pokretljivost...), omega 3 i selen. Navecer popije omega 3 (pije 2 pilule dnevno) i fields of green. Inace dnevno trosi i 3 tablete vitamina C. Pije caj od kadulje (ujutro), zdravca (popodne) i maticnjaka (navecer). Buduci mu to kuham, pijem i ja s njim. Zasladimo s medom, ne secerom. Vidjet cemo hoce li to ista promijeniti...sve je individualno, pa nekim pomaze, nekima ne...Nakon tri mjeseca, namjeravam mu napraviti pauzu tijekom koje ce piti Bioastin.
> Vrijedi pokusati


svaka čast...ja ovo ne mogu ni zapamtiti, a kamoli tako disciplinirano provesti kao ti! mi smo nabavili sokovnik (možda ste jednom gledali bbc seriju 'istina o hrani' - obradili su u jednoj epizodi utjecaj hrane na spermije, a sve su testirali na tri para koji dugo pokušavaju imati bebu)

sokove koje radim, ne samo da podižu raspoloženje i duh već su jako ukusni... osobno ne jedem puno voća, pa smatram ovo izvrsnim načinom unosa vitamina...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ogla* mene bi isto trebalo našamarati zbog duhana....MM i ja smo bili prestali na 4 mjeseca i onda se vratili...sad nažalost ponovo pušimo  :Sad:  ali prestajemo slijedeći ponedjeljak...priprema za IVF. 
makar - MM nije pušio dva mjeseca prije 1. s-grama koji je bio jako loš. Pa nije pušio 4 mjeseca prije 2. s-grama koji je bio bolji... Za dva tjedna ću ti znat reć koliko je pušenje utjecalo na 3. s-gram. Nadam se da će ipak benefit od Profertila nadjačati tih naših 6-7 cigareta dnevno....
BTW od Profertila se MM-u više keksa! Jupi jeeeeee!!!!! I brada brže raste...

----------


## Ogla

> *Ogla* mene bi isto trebalo našamarati zbog duhana....MM i ja smo bili prestali na 4 mjeseca i onda se vratili...sad nažalost ponovo pušimo  ali prestajemo slijedeći ponedjeljak...priprema za IVF. 
> makar - MM nije pušio dva mjeseca prije 1. s-grama koji je bio jako loš. Pa nije pušio 4 mjeseca prije 2. s-grama koji je bio bolji... Za dva tjedna ću ti znat reć koliko je pušenje utjecalo na 3. s-gram. Nadam se da će ipak benefit od Profertila nadjačati tih naših 6-7 cigareta dnevno....
> BTW od Profertila se MM-u više keksa! Jupi jeeeeee!!!!! I brada brže raste...


uh ma znam ja šta je pušenje.. i kako je to sve zeznuto s odvikavanjem, ja sam donedavno isto pušila prosječno 3 dnevno (prije par godina bilo je to i kutija dnevno) i onda otišla na transfer i ništa više... i ne mislim više... čemu i ta 3? nipošto ne osuđujem pušače, mislim da tu odluku treba donijeti svatko za sebe, onda kada je za nju zreo.. prošla sam i prolazim stalne trzavice s MM što isto nije pozitivno niti motivirajuće.....

MM i ja već godinama ne pušimo u stanu.. i čudno je to s navikama.. prije je bilo ujutro-kava bez duvana nemoguće, pa poslje jela, pa uz piće, pa kada si nervozan, pa kada si u društvu.. a sada je samo u društvu, samo uz alkohol i opravdavanje tipa 'pa ovoje jako malo u odnosnu na prije' - svejedno mislim da je najbolje prestat... ja vama od srca želim da izdržite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da će se taj s-gram popraviti, na kraju krajeva popraviti će se pluća, krv, osjetila -pogotovo miris i okus- i dugotrajno ćete imati više benefita nego da će vam nedostajati cigareta.... 

eh da... jako me zanima je li se s-gram popravio, pa mi svakako pošalji na pp  :Smile: 

p.s. kod nas bioastin - nula bodova, čaj - nula bodova, vitamini- ne znam...ali ne škodi  (mislim na cink, selen, magnezij i C vitamin - po preporuci dr.)

----------


## Ogla

... e da iz znatiželje: Profertil, cijena? nalazim neke stare postove, pa ne znam je li to aktualno...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ogla ma znaš da ja čim vidim s-gram još u labu se spajam na rodu i pišem izvještaj i statistike  :Wink: 
BioAstin kod nas djeluje jer je razlika u s-gramu pre velika da bi bila čudo prirode. Bio je dva mjeseca na Bioastinu tada. Sad je skoro gotov sa 4. bočicom. U svakom slučaju ponovo da napišem da je MM zaista primjetio poboljšanje od ovih suplemenata i da se osjeća bolje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ogla* Profertil cijena 126 eurića za 3 mjeseca terapije, preživljivo...kad zbrojiš koliko bi došlo da sve te stvari kupiš zasebno, još je povoljno. 
MM i ja prestali pušit. Danas 3. dan. Ja sam koma... kao pravim se hrabra a najradije bih otrčala na kiosk i kupila duhan, pušila bih dok se ne izbljujem. Grozno! Ovisnost je grozna stvar, posebice zato jer mi je ovo 4. put da prestajem pušit, i posebno zato što nisam nikad bila dovoljno pametna da se ponovo ne vratim na taj otrov. 
MM je već druga priča, ne živcira se, ne viče nit urla, ono cool skroz (za razliku od prošlog puta kad je bio opasan za sebe i okolinu). Valjda ga MPO i naš skori IVF motivira...
Nadam se da će ga i s-gram motivirati...

----------


## luna1

Sumskovoće, pozdrav.....imam pitanje imam isti totalno isti problem kao i ti s pušenjem? Zanima me kako se držiš dali pušiš? Ja opet popuštam, kako se uspjevate boriti?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hi Luna,
Ah evo, MM je cool ovaj put, a ja sam se smirila u zadnjih par dana. Poslala sam ti PP da ne davim svih s našim kriziranjima. Makar mogli bi možda pdf otvoriti na temu "MPO kao motivacija za prestanak pušenja"

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja moram  pohvaliti sm  , bio je  veliki pusac  ali je prestao   lagano smanjivao i  prestao  i to vec odavno,  nekad je znao i pivce popit  ali sad ni to......

muski koriste  klomifen ????   e svasta.....

----------


## mayica01

dali je nekome pomogla alga spirulina u popravljanju spermiograma?

----------


## delfin

muski koriste  klomifen ????   e svasta.....

Crvenkapice, nekada se klomifen propisivao muškarcima za povećenje broja spermija. Danas liječnici to više ne prakticiraju jer nije davao velike rezultate. Dodta sam čitala o tome jer mm ima oligo/oligoastheno pa sam mislila da bi time mogli popraviti situaciju. Da je tako,parovi kod kojih je muška neplodnost u pitanju ne ni prolazili postupke.

----------


## delfin

dali je nekome pomogla alga spirulina u popravljanju spermiograma?

mayica01, na istoj ovoj temi jedna forumašica je napisala što je sve njm konzumirao da popravi spermiogram. Tu je bila i alga spirulina. Ako se dobro sjećem njima je pomogao i prirodno su začeli.Ja sam sve te postove pročitala i napravila kombinaciju za mm, no nama nije puno pompglo ( Bioastin, cink,selen, Tribestan...). No,ima slučajeva gdje se spermiogram jako poboljšao ali mislim da su to rijetki. Ima i prirodnih začeća s vrlo lošim spermiogramima. Sretno svima nama!

----------


## anddu

> muski koriste klomifen ???? e svasta.....


Eh da, i s mm-om pokušali s klomifenima (propisao ih androlog na VV-u) - nalaz prije klomifena milijun plivača, nalaz nakon klomifena samo 30 komada!!! Toliko o klomifenima. 
Mi smo trenutno na kapima s Cetinja (ima li još netko iskustvo nek se javi) pa ako bude poboljšanja javim rezultate.

----------


## Sela

Pozdrav curke,
jel ima li koja saznanja da li stres i depresija mogu drasticno usporiti spermice?Mm ima OAT ali vrlo promijenljive vrijednosti cak zadovoljavajuce 
za IVF..medjutim sad na zadnjem prirodnjaku skicnula sam na kosuljicu i zablenula se u nalaz "nema pokretnih spermija"..Kako moja js takodjer nije
bila zadovoljavajuca, nije ispalo tragicno,ali...Kupila sam mu odmah jucer Bioastin,ali vidim da cemo muciti muku sa redovnim pijenjem istog.
Zato i dosad nije nista uzimao,samo smo povecali unos voca zbog vitamina.MM   je dosta podlozan stresu;evo ovo ljeto nije ni GO mogao dobiti,
iz istog razloga ni spolni zivot nam nije bajan nesto..jel bi to mogao biti razlog?

----------


## delfin

> Pozdrav curke,
> jel ima li koja saznanja da li stres i depresija mogu drasticno usporiti spermice?Mm ima OAT ali vrlo promijenljive vrijednosti cak zadovoljavajuce 
> za IVF..medjutim sad na zadnjem prirodnjaku skicnula sam na kosuljicu i zablenula se u nalaz "nema pokretnih spermija"..Kako moja js takodjer nije
> bila zadovoljavajuca, nije ispalo tragicno,ali...Kupila sam mu odmah jucer Bioastin,ali vidim da cemo muciti muku sa redovnim pijenjem istog.
> Zato i dosad nije nista uzimao,samo smo povecali unos voca zbog vitamina.MM   je dosta podlozan stresu;evo ovo ljeto nije ni GO mogao dobiti,
> iz istog razloga ni spolni zivot nam nije bajan nesto..jel bi to mogao biti razlog?


 Sela,ne znam ni sama. Kod mm nalaz varira od onog koji jr dobar za inseminaciju do malo lošijeg koji bi bio za ivf. Imali smo jednu prirodnu trudnoću prije tri godine ( spontani u 6. tt) i ja nekako ne vjerujem da je spermiogram tada bio puno bolji! S drege strane,jedan susjed bio je dugogodišnji ovisnik o heroinu,čim se odviknuo i malo pribrao dobio je dijete. E sad, njegove spermiće nije uništilo dugogodišnje konzumiranje heroina a našim mužićima je stres napravio dar-mar? To sam vjerovala kad smo tek saznali dijagnozu,sad više ne. S Bioastinom nećeš izgubiti ništa jer je odličan antioksidans i mogao bi popraviti situaciju ( kod nas nije). Sretno!

----------


## andream

Ni nama nije pomogao Bioastin, spermiogram mu je bio čak i lošiji. A o njemu niti moj MPO doktor nije imao dobro mišljenje. Nije ni tako jeftin, trebao bi ga piti 4 tbl dnevno. Ako to uzmete onako bez nekih većih očekivanja, mislim da bi to bilo čak i OK.
Ali što reći na ovo - MM trenutno ima najgori spermiogram do sada, jučerašnjii nalaz /a operirao i varikokelu prije dvije godine/ pokazao katastrofalnu asthenoteratozoospermiu. Zbroj grade A i grade B je svega 4% a trebao bi biti koliko kužim bar 40%!
Tješim se da nije bar azoospermia. Kako ćemo uskoro na još jedan IVF/ICSI postupak, razmišljam si, bolje da ih ima i nekoliko nego nijedan. I neće ništa pita, možda bi samo trebao smršaviti i pravilnije se hraniti (ali u ovom ludom tempu života pitam se je li to ponekad uopće moguće?).

----------


## Bab

hej curke, da se i ja malo ubacim na ovu temu...
MM je jedan duži period pio tribestan...i na postupcima bi se uvijek nešto našlo, cca 100-njak komada... Početkom 5-og mjeseca je prestao sa svime kao da napravi malu pauzu do jeseni kad smo mislili nastaviti sa postupcima. Ali uletio nam prirodnjak sada početkom 7 tako da otprilike 2 mjeseca nije bio na ničemu. I rekao nam je biolog da se vidi razlika, naravno na lošije... Tako da ako sada ne uspijemo, definitivno mu vraćam tribestan u dnevni ritual. To nam je i dr preporučio kao jedan od biljnih lijekova koji zbilja imaju nekog učinka. I kod nas zbilja i radi. Naravno, nismo mi od njega dobili milijune, ali nama je i 5 dodatnih komada uspjeh, s obzirom na dijagnozu. Je skup, pije 4 komada dnevno, ali ako imalo popravi nalaz, nećemo odustati od njega.

----------


## Sela

*Andream,Delfin,Bab* i mm je ovo najgori spermiogram kojeg je radio i cudom se cudim tom pogorsanju.I mi smo imali
zadovoljavajuce spermiograme za inseminaciju i to 3.Kako i zasto u ovom ciklusu tako lose,ne znam. Jedino taj stres na njeg.poslu.
Na zalost nisam pohvatala druge stavke osim pokretljivosti,jedino mi se cini da sam zapamtila volumen 40mil. i da
ih je inseminirano????180 komada. Toliko su ih valjda izabrali za oplodnju i stavili zajedno sa js.Ali se decki nisu micali.
Prosto ne mogu vjerovati da su ti njegovi decki bili tako grogi.Ne pije,ne pusi,ne pije nikakve lijekove,nosi bokserice
ko kiklje,jedino je dugo pred kompom.cele dane i ne bavi se sportom.Libido mu pao drasticno otkako smo krenuli u MPO.
Provjeravali smo testosteron,u donjoj normali je.
Vrlo sam zabrinuta.Jucer je jedva popio,uz moje ucjene svih mogucih vrsta,1 tabletu Bioastina,danas se necemo vidjet do 
kasno navecer i vec znam da nece popit ni jednu dok god ja ne dodjem i uprem prstom!!!!
Moguce je da se s-gram spontano popravi,ali sam sokirana toliko,eto ,da moram pisatio tome!!!
Znam da ima i gorih slucajeva,ali uz moje nekvalitetne js,sad jos i to....nije bas da sam presretna.THNX

----------


## Bab

Joj Sela, baš mi je žao da imate takvih problema i da ti je TM tak tvrdoglav...sorry ak sam preizravna  :Kiss: 
Nama je oduvijek bio nalaz katastrofalan...jednom smo čak na VV-u dobili i azoo, tako da nam je ovih 100-njak komada za nas fešta do jutra( koji crni humor).

A da mu probaš uvalit taj tribestan??? Ma znam da je užasno skup...i sama nisam pametna kaj bi ti rekla...Ja mu kupim 4 kutije na 6 rata i to mu je za 2 mjeseca kura. A što se libida tiče, tu te skroz razumijem...ali nama je dr rekao da je od velike važnosti imati redovne odnose jer se i time dobiva na kvaliteti/kvantiteti...ali svi mi sve znao u teoriji, samo je teško sve sprovesti u djelo
Nadam se da će se kod Vas ipak popravit situacija... :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Hvala *Bab* na razumijevanju i odgovoru.Kupila ja Tribestan cim je stigao prvi nalaz spermiograma,ali mm ti je
toliko kontra medikamenata da ne pije cak ni ono sto lijecnik prepise,a kamoli nekakav bugarski pripravak.
Umjesto njega,ja popila da ne propadne tristo kunica jer sam citala da mogu i zene...
Jedino ucjenama mogu nesto postici ali masu puta nemam zivaca ga opominjati...On je kao malo dijete.
Sad ga plasim donacijom sperme i zato je popio jednu jucer.Ali to nije dovoljno,u top bi ga nabila 
najradije...Kad covjek ne bi znao da me voli i da je zapravo jako odan,pomislio bi "gle,seronje,sto radis s takvim".
Ne samo sto se sad moramo boriti sa losom dijagnozom kojoj je lijecenje nepoznato i upitno nego se jos moram
klati sa njegovim principima i navikama neuzimanja medikamenata.Ah,sad mi lakse... :Smile:

----------


## Bab

A slatkica...moram ti reć da te skroz razumijem...i moj je na početku naše MPO priče bio tak malo zadrt...al sam mu ja na "fini" način objasnila da je njegov doprinos samo kap u moru prema onome što ja moram proći( pikanje, punkcije, hormoni i još sto drugih čuda) i onda je i njemu došlo iz dupeta u glavu...sad čak i sam traži da mu kupim šta god čujem da je dobro. I sve pije, uopće ne pita šta je, samo ispruži ruku, strpa u usta i gutne..
Da, pod zadnje smo i Picnogenol uvrstitli, to sam i zaboravila...navodno da pomaže i to. košta 195 kn i ima mislim 30 komada. MM je pio 1 tabletu dnevno uz te tribestane. On mu je usput pomogao i oko problema sa sinusima, tak da jednim udarcem 2 muhe...

Sretno Sela, sa "ucjenama"  :Smile: 

I samo se ti ispucaj, to puno pomaže  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

E vidis,taj PICNOGENOL..gdje ga ima za kupiti?Za njeg sam cula da bas radi na pokretljivosti spermica.

----------


## Bab

Ja sam ga naručila u jednoj biljnoj ljekarni u Savskoj( kod Pedagoške) i obično mi dođe za 2-3 dana... Ja sam uvijek uzimala od Natrona( ili NAtrola- ubi me sad, ne znam) jer on ima veću koncentraciju tog nečeg u sebi nego od drugih marki, a nije tak divljački skup ko sve te biljne stvari 
tel od ljekarne: 01/ 6177 151, pa ako ti je to usput...eto.

----------


## Bab

evo linka...ipak je natrol

http://www.vital.hr/Natrol/Proizvodi...ycnostart.html

----------


## Sela

Tnx *Bab*!!!!Vidim ljuljuskas tri mrvice..vibram za tebe...... :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Hvala Ti draga, nadam se da su mrvice žilave i da će bar jedna odlučit ostat...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sela - znam kako ti je... a budući da je MM ipak podijelio svoje osjećaje samnom, ,mislim da znam kako je i TM-u.  Nama je seksualni život na početku bio NULA, ništa. Jedino što nas je pomaklo je dr. za humanu koji nam je rekao da ako ostanem trudna do postupka, neka mu se obavezno javim. Tada smo poskakali od sreće oboje, pa gle - i stručnjak misli da imamo šanse. Naravno da nismo happy cijelo vrijeme i da libido nije ono što bi trebao biti, ali bolje je. Sad čekam M i nakon ove pred nama je zadnji ciklus prije IVF-a i obećali smo jedan drugome da ćemo pokušati, onako školski i od srca. Bojimo se utjecaja hormona na moje zdravlje....
I MM je bio skroz protiv medikamenata bilo koje vrste, ali je s vremenom popustio. Sad i sam traži novi Bioastin, najavio mi je da je pri kraju s Profertilom na vrijeme i još zatražio Supradyn. Naš zadnji nalaz je bio loš, ali krivim njegovo nesuzdržavanje (on naravno krivi Profertil i kaže da nije mogao izdržati). Nije nam više važno, za IVF je dosta 1. 
Pokušaj ga ohrabrit, reci mu da ga voliš unatoč dijagnozi i MPO-u, reci mu lijepe stvari....pokušaj ga razumijeti. Ucjene mogu pomoć kratkoročno, ali ako se on osjeća loše sam sa sobom, neće mu ucjene pomoć, ni po pitanju s-grama, a ni psihički.
Možda ti nije nikakva utjeha, ali znam točno na čemu si i kako si...

----------


## Sela

Ma hoce,sigurno!!!!!

----------


## Bab

[QUOTE=Sumskovoce;1668561]Pokušaj ga ohrabrit, reci mu da ga voliš unatoč dijagnozi i MPO-u, reci mu lijepe stvari....pokušaj ga razumijeti. Ucjene mogu pomoć kratkoročno, ali ako se on osjeća loše sam sa sobom, neće mu ucjene pomoć, ni po pitanju s-grama, a ni psihički.
QUOTE]

Sumskovoce, baš si ovo lijepo napisala, onak baš iz srca... Ma nije ni našim boljim polovicama lako...oni samo više drže svoje osjećaje u sebi i glume neke macho tipove, a ustvari su jadni i splašeni ko i mi. I definitivno i mi njima trebamo dati svu podršku, kao što je i oni daju nama.

 :Kiss:  svim M-ovima  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Sumskovoce* jel taj Profertil za spermiogram ili za libido?Hvala na razumijvanju jos jednom,bas sam bila iskrena mozda i previse,ali nas
je tu na forumu toliko mnogo sa sam bila sigurna da ce se naci dusa koja ce razumijeti i savjetovati...Znam da u nicem nismo jedini...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sela i Bab*  :Kiss:  vi me razumijete kao rijetki drugi...hvala!
Mislim da je našim M-ovima teško izgubiti pouzdanje u njihovu plodnost, jer je to kao znak muškosti - što je stara i glupa predrasuda. Svoga sam uspjela urazumiti kad sam ga pitala bi li on mene napustio da je u meni problem, bi li odustao od našeg braka da sam ja "krivac" što još nismo roditelji. Naravno da je rekao NE, naravno da je tvrdio da nije ista stvar, ali je, ista je stvar. Nije bitno u kome je problem, bitno je da se problem riješi da postanemo roditelji. Nama su MPO doktori rekli "Blago vama, vi imate samo muški faktor" i slične izjave koje su mene tada ljutile, a njega malo pomalo ohrabrivale. 
Profertil je za poboljšanje s-grama, ali MM tvrdi da mu se više keksa po njemu (istina je, primijetila i ja...hehehehehe  :Wink:  )   I like it....iako je skup kao sam vrag, 3 mjeseca 125 eura....preko neta još više. Bar je samo za to, nije moj mix tabletica, nije bugarski (nego austrijski - kao bolje....hehehe) i ima male spermiće nactrane na kutiji....

----------


## Sela

Ja nijednom rijecju do dana jucerasnjeg nikad nisam rekla sm da ima problem sa s-gramom.Uvijek sam govrila da sam ja problem,moje godine.Stalno sam ga hrabrila i poticala.Znali smo da je s-gram takav kakav je,promijenjiv,cas los cas dobar,ali sam  stalno polagala nade u njegove
licke jake korijene (svaka slicnost sa Milinovicem je vjerujte totalno slucajna) i govorila da nek ne sumnja u sebe uopce jer i ja ne dvojim ni sekunde da on moze postati otac.Jednom je biologica iz priv.klinike u kojoj smo imali postupke, bila toliko odusevljena
njegovim nalazom da nije mogla naci dovoljno hvale i pitala ga je sto je uzimao da je tako dobar spermiogram i ja ga stalno podsjecam na taj prizor i bodrim,bodrim....Znam da su nasi m splaseni i izgubljeni u tim MPO vodama i da smo mi zene vodilje i te koje streme i iniciraju,i da nas nece nitko hvaliti i bodriti ako se same medju sobom ne hrabrimo i sokolimo.
Ja sam samo zbunjena sto ponekad naidjem na tako banalan otpor kao sto je uzimanje pripravaka za poboljsanje
vlastitog stanja,to ne razumijem.Ja pijem kojesta,od vitamina,minerala,algi,bas sam mu jucer rekla da nek pogleda sto ja sve pijem i da bih za nasu bebu pila duplo vise ako treba.Ali dobro,pobijedit cemo mi i to...Nije kraj svijeta. :Smile: 
*Sumskovoce* bas si jedna pametna i hrabra..buduca mama.I ti *Bab*!!!!Vibram! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## edinas

Dali ove Profertil  tablete pomazu kod azoo,jer sam citala da nisu testirali na muskarcima sa azo.Dali je neko probao sto ima azoo ove Profertil?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ciao Edinas
već sam vidjela tvoje pitanje, ali MM nema azoo pa ti nisam ništa odgovorila...

----------


## kiša

cure moje, 
i nama je problem mužev spermiogram, nema što nije pio, ali on je stalno isti, oligo..., iza sebe imamo dva ivf postupka, ali ono što sam vam htjela reći što se tiče libida je to da mi moramo biti opuštene i zadovoljne, jer kad moj muž vidi da ja plačem zato što nisam trudna, libido pada.
zato sam odlučila se opustiti, i uspijevam u tome, svo vrijeme sam posvećena sebi i mužu, kojeg svaki dan sve više volim, a to mu i pokazujem, i rezultat toga svega je super sex, onako opušteno bez razmišljanja o bebi, 
raspisala se ja, ali bit svega je da trebamo uživati jedno u drugome, a kad beba dođe onda ćemo uživati u njoj,
opustite se ljeto je..................

----------


## lastavica1979

ja SELU razumijem jer i ja imam taj problem.Najbolje bi bilo kad bi mogli oboje mjesec dana negdje otputovat i opustit.Stres jako utjece na sve to.Nazalost ne radimo svi od 8-16 da imas svaki dan isti bioritam.Ja radim u tri smjene mm svaki dan od 7-19 kad da se ja opustim kad jedva uhvatim vremena da se naspavam.

----------


## Sumskovoce

I MM radi u smjenama, pa mu je bioritam u jagodama.....ipak nekako uspjevamo se uhvatit i uživat. Upravo smo imali dva tjedna godišnjeg i zaista nismo ni pazili na plodne dane, ni pričali o bebi ni ništa....cooleri skroz  :Smile: 
Inače ja sam završila s plakanjem, trajalo je negdje mjesec dana od kad sam saznala da imamo problem. Nema smisla plakat, ne pomaže, samo izgledam napuhnuto i ružno....
BTW jeste li ikad bile na analizi vitamina i elemenata u tijelu? Ja eto bila danas, sve je OK osim što imam kronični nedostatak cinka  :Shock:  i ne mogu se načudit jer pijem one šumeće iz DM-a već više od godinu dana i mislila sam da mi može svega falit, ali cinka ne.... Uglavnom uzela sam jedan cink-citrat (od firme koja je imala prezentaciju) i startam odmah....

----------


## lastavica1979

MM nema godisnjeg tj ima za vrjeme Bozicnih praznika al ja tad nemogu dobit godisnji.Sad je pristo pit odurni caj od macine trave mislim i meni je grozan al sta cu stisnem nos i popijem ga. Imas u apoteci bas cink za kupi ne suneci nek bas tbl.Mislim da sumeci nije bas nesto efikasan ipak je razrijedjen s vodom

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kupila sam cink citrat od ove firme koja je imala prezentaciju...ali i dalje ne mogu doć k sebi kako uporno pijem cink a fali mi ga jako....

----------


## Lady

Gde da nadjem Maca Potent

----------


## Bab

Lady, viđala sam te tablete u DM-u, od Encijana. Znači ima ih i u njihovim dućanima( Encijan)

----------


## nadam10

Drage mame i tate evo napokon se javljam sa vrlo lijepom vijesti nakon žestoke borbe sa spermićima...dobili smo preljepu bebu. Prije svega želim napomenuti da nisam nikakav bioenergičar, travar, urolog te ne namjeravam ničije proizvode reklamirati nego želim samo podijeliti svoje iskustvo sa vama i nadam se pomoći da što prije dođete do bebe. Žena i ja bili smo u braku oko 1.5 godine i u tom periodu pokušavali smo napraviti bebu, ali na žalost nikako da se primi. Tako razmišlajujući dva dana prije nove 2009. odlučio sam otići na spermiogramna Sveti duh u ZG-u. Vani je bila oštra zima i sve tmurno, rano jutro, hodnici puni trudnica i muškarci koji čekaju na spermiogram. Više manje svi muški čekali smo na spermiogram. Došlo je vrijeme i na mene. Obavio sam to u nekoj čudnoj prostoriji ali sve u nadi da će biti sve ok. Sestra mi je rekla da se vratim po nalaze kroz 45 minuta tako sam i učinio. Kad sam dobio nalaz nisam znao što točno znači OLIGOASTHENOzoo spermija te sam zamolio doktora da me primi na par minuta. Nervozni doktor na Svetonm duhu (žao mi je što sam zaboravio ime) rekao mi je da tu nema pomoći da eventualno operacija je riješenje i da se ne nadam previše. Totalno sam bio shrvam i dotučen. Došao sam doma i odmah krenuo surfati na temu oligo astheno. Bio sam u totalnom šoku. Odlučio sam da ženi neću ništa reći sve dok ne napravim novi test. Tako su prošla i ta dva dana i došla je proslava nove godine. Društvo puno trudnica, male rođene djece , a men je samo presjecalo oko srca i bio sam užasno dotuče, ali odlučio sam krenuti u borbu i ostvariti cilj. Isti dan sam prestao piti kavu i alkohol te sam krenuo sa kurama vitamina i ostalih preparata. Počeo sam uzimati vitamin C, E, B6, B12, omegu 3, zink, bioastin, coenzim Q10, l-arginin, l-carnitin, acitil l carnitin, selen, matičnu mliječ sa propolisom i peludom od Florameda + cimet kupljeni u Bio i Bio dućanu(ima za kupiti u velikim Konzimima), čaj od maline, mljevena piskavica (odvratnog je okusa ali je vrlo učinkovita) te puno voća i povrća. Također nakon nekog vremena počeo sam jesti puno  bućinih koštica i badema jer one sadrže velike količine vitamina B  koji je vrlo bitan za spermiće. Moram priznati da sam prosurfao sve moguće strane i domaće stranice i da sam naišo na gomiilu dobrih savjeta, a i gomilu šarlatana koji žele iz tuđe nevolje samo izvući dobit. Nakon tri mjeseca korištenja navedenih vitamina otišao sam na novi spermiogram na kojem se pokazalo da mi se stanje popravilo i imao sam samo ASTHENO. Također i treći test je pokazao ASTHENO. Četvrti test odlučio sam napraviti u Vuku Vrhovcu jer oni kompjuterski pregledavaju sjeme. Razlika je u tome što se njihov rezultat čeka preko mjesec dana i dolazi vam na kucnu adresu, dokle kod Svetog duha rezulatat dobivate isti dan ili dva dana poslije, ali oni kotroliraju sjemem ručnim prebrojavanjem. Rezultati četvrtog testa bili su normozoospermija. Kada sam vidi rezultat bio sam najsretniji čovjek na svijetu. I nakon 3 mjeseca nakon toga rezultata žena mi je ostala trudna. Ono što želim napomenuti ne vjerujte isključivo jednom doktoru nego otiđite na par različitih pregleda. Promjenite životne navike...spavanje mora biti redovno. Trebate jesti što više povrća i voća. Izbjegavajte plodove mora, tunu, soju, cigarete i alkohol jer ta hrana i piće ubijaju spremiće. Pogotovo izbjegavat pivu.  Pazite na količinu peršina jer peršin izaziva pobačaj ...ukoliko zatrudnite. Svaka tri mjeseca obavezno napravite stanku od vitamine na tri tjedna i u tom periodu jedite što više voća i povrća. također pijte oko 2l vode dnevno jer spermići traže što više vode za pokretnost. Pokušavajte ne voditi ljubav sa partnericom dva -tri dana prije plodnih dana vaše partnerice. Priče o pozama su totalni bull shit, ali nije na odmet. Svaku večer tuširajte"jaja" sa mlakom više hladnijom vodom i masirajte ih. Nikako ne tuširati ledenom vodom. Želim napomenuti da spermići vole hladniji prostor, a topla okolina ih ubija i usporava. Nosite proširne bokserica i spavajte bez gaća. Otiđite na pregled kod urologa (svakako odite kod dva različita) da vas pregledaju ultrazvučno da li imate varicocelu. Meni su je otkrili i išao sam kod 4 doktora na pregled gdje su mi dva rekla da je bezopasna, jedan dr. Kapun da niti ne postoji... dokle famozni urolog sa Svetog duha me je htio odmah baciti pod nož. Također sam išao na tretmane kod g. Mekkija Torabija  koji dva putgodišnje dolazi u Zg liječiti ljude . Ne znam da li je to bilo slučajno ili ne ali mjesec dana nakon Mekkijevih tretmana žena mi je ostala trudna.  U biti radio sam sve što sam smatrao dobrim. Moram priznati da sam potrošio u tih 11 . mjeseci oko 20 000 kn na vitanime, čajeve, preglede i ostalo, ali se isplatitlo. Nisam gledao na novac (makar g ai nemam nešto) nego na cilj. Ono što je bitno da ne smijete odustajati nego imati jasnu viziju zdravog djeteta i ono će doći. Također puno mi je u tome pomogla knjiga Zakon privlačenja. I na kraju moram priznati nešto. Cijelo to virjeme ženi nisam rekao za problem nego sam ga sam pobijedio....Znači uzimao sam slijedeće: Twinlab - vitamin E (dnevno 400 i.u.), - vitamin C (dnevno 1000 mg), vitamin B12 (dnevno do 300 mcg), folna kiselina (dnevno do 800 mcg), selen (dnevno od 100 do 800 mcg), cink (dnevno 60 mg), L-karnitin (2g dnevno), acetil-L-karnitin (1g dnevno), L-arginin (4g dnevno), navečer prije spavanja žlicu meda sa malo prirodnog cimeta, ujutro matičnu mliječ, ujutro i navečer pojedite veliku žlicu mljevene piskavice (ima u biljnim apotekama) Svojevremeno sam uzimao i od Encijama pojedine navedene preparate. Želim vam sve najbolje i skoriji dolazak bebe. Ukoliko imate ikakvih pitanja pišite i odgovoriti ću čim prije. Vaša beba vas čeka i zato glavu gore.

----------


## Hannah

nadam10 puno si nam pomogao, hvala.Bilo bi super, kada bi napisao kako si pio te tablete? Da li sve u isto vrijeme ili kada si popio jedne, prešao si na druge?

----------


## Denny

Pa zar žena nije primjetila sve te tablete i čajeve svaki dan? Čestitam na trudu i vašoj bebici!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nadam10

Bok! Žena je vidjela da uzimam vitamine i minerale te čajeve. Pošto ju nisam želio žalostiti i zamarati odlučio sam što duže kroz sve proći sam. Rekao sam joj da to uzimam jer želim što kvalitetnije sjeme pošto smo radili na bebi. Jedino sam mami priznao neke stvari i ona mi je bila podrška. Inače da joj nisam prizno vjerojatno bi puknuo. Ponovo napominjem nisam nikakav prodavač brandova, ali isključivo sam se bazirao na Twinlabove proizvode. Kao zamjenu sam koristio Encian. Također kada uzimate vitamine išao sam na besplatne kontorle stanja vitamina u tjelu svaka tri mjeseca u Twinlab u Ilici. To je nužno da nebi previše unosili količine vitamina. Ono što je bitno je da ste uporni i da se držite reda. Bioastin sam uzimao 4 tablete (2 ujutro, 2 poslijepodne) počnite sa 1pa slijedeći tjedan sa 2, pa onda sa tri i četvrti tjedan sa 4. Nakon tri mjeseca smanjujte dozu radite pauzu od dva tjedna i onda ponovo. Ostale vitamine na isti način...znači pola doze ujutro, pola poslijepodne. Pazite da Selen ne pijete sa miljekom i ne konzumirate sa sirom il jogurtom jer se tada poništava djelovanje selena. Svakako u Twinlabu će vam dati uputstva kada što koristiti ...dal n aprazan želudac , prije ili poslije jela. On će vam vjerojatno ponuditi manje doze, ali ja sam se držao "američkih" doza sanjihovih stranica. Piskavica je vrlo bitna i zdrava. Užasnog je okusa ali ima puno L-arginina koji je bitan za spermiće. Jedite puno bućinih koštica, ali ne konzumnih nego preporučam kupljene u Bio i Bio dućanima. Tamo su full jeftine. Ono što želim napomenuti da se ne oslanjate samo na mišljenja vaših doktora. Iz vlastitog iskustva skopčao sam da polovica njih nikada nije čula za Bioastin. L carnitin i ostale pripravke. Doslovno su me gledali i čudili se. Po mojem iskustvu mislim da su prehrana i piće vrlo bitan faktor kod trudnoće i spermića. Ja sam izbacio sam junk..coca colu i ostale otrove, izbacio sam junk hranu...ćevape, hmburgere i sve to zamjenio voćem i to kod bakica na placu. Curke svakom novom sekundom ste bliže vašim bebama zato samo naprijed i pazoite da vas previše ne izlevate svakaki hoštapleri.

----------


## nadam10

Ej zaboravih! Također sam jeo suncokretove sjemenke jer su i one pune vitamina B. Vitamin C, B6, B12, folnu ..itd imate u Stres B complexu. Zadnjih 3  mjeseca žena je provjeravala ovulaciju putem Maybe baby-a. U biti slina se daje rano ujutro prije klope, kave i pranja zubiju. Inače ne pokazuje onako kako treba.

----------


## lastavica1979

Nadam svaka ti cas za svaku pohvalu,al mislim da 80 % muskaraca nije takvih,prvo od svog krecem.On bi pio ak bi ja podsjecala i tjerala daj pij ,daj pij.Molila sam ga macinu travu da pije pa je reko da se njemu povraca od nje,gle i meni se povraca al sam stisla zube i pila ju.Sad sam trudna i sad sam mu rekla da mi vise ne treba hi hi hi salim se

----------


## špelkica

Eh Nadam, svaka čast! Ali zašto nisi rekao ženi da se skupa borite? Ja sam svog m isto tak filala s bioastinom i profertilom i naravno nije uspjelo jer je mm ipak zdrav ko dren i uspostavilo se da je problem u meni (iako je na početku dr mislio da je problem u mm, al onda smo napravili spermiogram na VV i sve je bilo ok). 
Lastavice, još jednom čestitam!

----------


## edinas

Jeli neci muz koristio speman? Dali se to smije koristi ko ima visoke FSH i LH?

----------


## crvenkapica77

moze li muskarac piti  folnu tj. folacin koji i ja pijem  ??

----------


## Bab

crvenkapice, MM je pio folnu, bez ikakvih dodataka, od 800 mg( čini mi se)...dobili preporuku da je dobro za plivače... ne znam kakav sastav ima folacin, ali pretpostavljam da ga može piti bez problema

----------


## crvenkapica77

velis  za plivace   ?  e to nam i treba  :Smile:    u folacin  ima  5mg  folatne kiseline  ...mm je inace vrlo oprezan kad ga hocu s necim  kljukati ,  boji se da ne bi jos vise pogorsao stvar

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=andream;1668420]Ni nama nije pomogao Bioastin, spermiogram mu je bio čak i lošiji. A o njemu niti moj MPO doktor nije imao dobro mišljenje. Nije ni tako jeftin, trebao bi ga piti 4 tbl dnevno. Ako to uzmete onako bez nekih većih očekivanja, mislim da bi to bilo čak i OK.
Ali što reći na ovo - MM trenutno ima najgori spermiogram do sada, jučerašnjii nalaz /a operirao i varikokelu prije dvije godine/ pokazao katastrofalnu asthenoteratozoospermiu. Zbroj grade A i grade B je svega 4% a trebao bi biti koliko kužim bar 40%!
Tješim se da nije bar azoospermia. Kako ćemo uskoro na još jedan IVF/ICSI postupak, razmišljam si, bolje da ih ima i nekoliko nego nijedan. I neće ništa pita, možda bi samo trebao smršaviti i pravilnije se hraniti (ali u ovom ludom tempu života pitam se je li to ponekad uopće moguće?).[/Q
 niti mm nije bas puno pomogao bioastin, a niti neki drugi dodaci prehrani...... ne pusi vec 7-8 god, uopce ne pije alkohol, operirao je varikokelu prije 4-5 god. i opet nema pomaka......
vise smo ludi od svega, uskoro idemo na doovor za potpom.opl.pa sta bude....

----------


## OCUDITE

Izgleda da bioastin nekima i odmaže. Tako je i mm reagirao na njega. A možda nije do bioastina nego spermiogram spontano varira svaka 3 mjeseca. Samo da ovaj mjesec mm-u izvarira prema boljoj verziji pa da uspijemo s IUI!

----------


## nadam10

Ono što iz svog iskustva mogu reći da od 5 urologa samo jedan je bio u pravu. Ostalih četiri je samo pobralo pare i složilo se sa prvom dijagnozom sa Sv. Duha. U biti koliko sam u razgovoru sa urolozima saznao da nemaju pojma što je L carnitin, Bioastin, Acitil L carnitin...itd. Čak me je jedan i pitao da od kuda mi ti preparati. Moram priznati da je tip imao gomilu priznanja na zidu. Ono što mogu reći iz vlastitog iskustva bitna je disciplina i zdrava prehrana. Znam da je čovjeku teško u tim situacijama ali napominjem NE VJERUJTE ISKLJUČIVO JEDNOM DOKTORU.

----------


## nadam10

Više manje sve vitamine možete naći u Stress B complexu...jeftinije je  i sve u jednoj tableti...

----------


## mišica milica

pozdrav svima!

Ako je netko zainteresiran za Tribestan, ostalo mi je nekoliko kutija od supruga (napokon sam ostala trudna)

----------


## OCUDITE

A koja je bila dijagnoza? Misliš da vam je tribestan pomogao?

----------


## OCUDITE

A koja je bila dijagnoza? Misliš da vam je tribestan pomogao?

----------


## Bab

hej mišice... pošto si nova na forumu ne mogu ti poslati pp, pa me zanima ako mi možeš na mail bab1@net.hr poslati poruku koliko toga imaš i sve ono ostalo, ak me razumiješ :Wink: 
Mi smo baš jučer kupili turu za 2 mjeseca ali ako je ovo tvoje povoljno možda bi uzeli i tvoje. Ali daj molim te na onaj mail da ne kršimo pravila.
pusa i hvala  :Smile: 

I naravno, čestitam ti na trudnoći i želim ti školski sve do kraja,do najljepšeg susreta  :Kiss: 

Inače, nama je tribestan pomogao...ne baš jako, jako...ali mi inače imamo užasnu dijagnozu tako da je nama i 5 spermića puno.

----------


## mišica milica

Dijagnoza od supruga je asthenozoospermia
Što se tribestana tiče, nakon višemjesečnog uzimanja, nalaz mu je znao biti puno bolji, npr. ako je pokretljivost imao 2 2-3, poboljšalo mu se na 3 a čak jednom i na 3-4, ali nikad to nije bila normozoospermija ali je biolog znao reći da se i s takvim nalazom može dogoditi trudnoća prirodnim putem.

----------


## peugeot206

Pozdrav. Nova sam na ovom forumu pa bi molila savjet kako da poboljšamo mužev spermiogram, inače ima premali broj - 1.000,000 a pokretljivost mu je relativno dobra. Zahvaljujem.

----------


## Tinkica

MM je radio spermiogram 4-5 puta i nikad ništa nije bilo spermija osim jednom u centrifugi 4 mrtva,punkcijom testisa nađeno spermija i spermatogeneze,dg opstruktivna azospermija,naručeni za postupak u 10 mjesecu i on ipak kupi profertil kapsule(kura 3 mjeseca) i slučajno doktor kaže neka napravimo još jedan i na licu mjesta će pogledati,kad ono 3 plivaju ko luda-što nije nikako bilo. E sad je li to od kapsula?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tinkica* moguće da je od Profertila, MM ga isto troši, sad već 6 mjeseci (u biti od kad smo saznali) i nalaz se bio popravio sa 200.000 na 9.000.000. U At se to koristi kao najbolja pomoć kod problema sa muškom plodnošću i to u svim bolnicama. Eto baš mi je drago da je još nekome pomogao  :Smile:  
*Peugeot206* draga cijeli ovaj PDF je o tome, pa lijepo srolaj na 1. stranicu i čitaj...imaš materijala na pretek  :Wink:

----------


## peugeot206

*Peugeot206* draga cijeli ovaj PDF je o tome, pa lijepo srolaj na 1. stranicu i čitaj...imaš materijala na pretek  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

Pročitala sam većinu toga, kupila sam mu čak i brazilske orašćice koje nevoljko jede (al ipak jede što je najvažnije), više ne puši al sam zaboravila napisat -jel netko možda zna broj od travara Mije?

----------


## ivica_k

evo broj od Mije...021/247-163
sretno!

----------


## loks

> Dijagnoza od supruga je asthenozoospermia
> Što se tribestana tiče, nakon višemjesečnog uzimanja, nalaz mu je znao biti puno bolji, npr. ako je pokretljivost imao 2 2-3, poboljšalo mu se na 3 a čak jednom i na 3-4, ali nikad to nije bila normozoospermija ali je biolog znao reći da se i s takvim nalazom može dogoditi trudnoća prirodnim putem.


imaš tek 2 posta pa ne mogu na pp...
čestitam na trudnoći i zanimame za koliko money prodaješ preostale kutije?

----------


## edinas

Koliko kosta  Profertila? Ja mislim da cemo pokusati sa profertila posle nalaza.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Profertil košta cca 125 eura za 3 mjeseca, pije se dvaput dnevno po jedna kapsula. Imaš dosta informacija na netu, pa možeš progooglat

----------


## peugeot206

> evo broj od Mije...021/247-163
> sretno!


Napokon dođoh i ja do broja.....FALA OD SRCA!!!

----------


## mišica milica

> imaš tek 2 posta pa ne mogu na pp...
> čestitam na trudnoći


hvala na čestitkama
jel imaš neku svoju email adresu da ti mogu mejlati ili neki kontakt broj?

----------


## BHany

> imaš tek 2 posta pa ne mogu na pp...
> čestitam na trudnoći i zanimame za koliko money prodaješ preostale kutije?


sigurna sam da mišica milica pročitala pravila foruma i da zna da se na ovom forumu lijekovi ne prodaju

no ipak ću ponoviti...*cure, na ovom forumu je prodaja lijekova stroga zabranjena, kao uostalom svaka prodaja/kupnja izvan forumske burze
*
ja doista ne volim brisati postove i dijeliti opomene za nepoštivanje pravila foruma, ali ako budete nastavile spominjeti taj kontekst, bit ću prisiljena jer ću morati brisati postove...

molim vas stoga da za novce više ne pitate...ukoliko lijek želite pokloniti, dobro ste došli za pomoći suborki...u suprotnom sve ćemo obrisati i dati upozorenje

o cijenama lijekova u ljekarnama možete pričati

hvala, znam da ćete ubuduće paziti  :Smile:

----------


## loks

čim vidim da BHany "nastupa" nakon mog posta sva se brrr...znam da sam neš pogriješila...znam itekako pravila foruma, a ovo se desilo samo zbog moje uobičajene brzopletosti i jedan klik i povratka nema...svima se ispričavam!!!

----------


## BHany

:Laughing: 
a ja baš bila uvjerena da sam blaga moderatorica, a ne neka vještica foruma koje se svi boje...viš, viš...
bila sam uvjerena da sam vam draga  :Razz:

----------


## peugeot206

Evo mene opet. MM je bio na spermiogramu opet u sridu i sad mu je još gori - 400.000 komada. Poslali su nas u urologa koji nam je naplatio 200 kn a da ništa nije ni napravia (samo je popipao i to je to).Onda nas je poslao u drugog urologa koji je kat ispod i kod kojeg smo se naručili danas. Inače, zvala sam travara Miju koji je iznad svega - ČOVJEK. Reka nam je da prvo napravimo sve nalaze pa da dođemo kod njega po čaj. Lipo je reka da nekome čaj pomogne a nekome ne i da je kod svake osobe drugačije. Drago mi je da ima još ljudi koji su prije svega ljudi i  ne zarađuju na tuđoj nevolji. Nadam se da će današnji posjet urologu dat neke konkretne činjenice tako da dragi i ja znamo koji nam je slijedeći korak. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## kriistiina

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim... Mi smo pili boastin pa nam nije pomogao, nalaz poslije njega još gori.... Sada MM pije ForMen kapsule, pelud, med i propolis.... Planiramo kupiti ili profertil ili Mens Argimax (mislim da se tako zove  :Smile: )... Ljutim se na njega jer i dalje puši, nosi uske bokse i tako ... Ali valjda ću ga s vremenom popraviti...  :Smile:   i njega i spermiogram  :Wink: 

*Peugeot206*  kako je prošlo kod urologa?

----------


## ici

Kupila sam knjigu Kako povečati svoju plodenost i složila Rp za MM ovakav:
Bioastin x 4
L argirin x 1 
L carnitin x 2 
cink,selen,omega 3,čaj od piskavice(pio ga je tu i tamo),dosta oraha,badema,bunevinih koštica,suhih i svježih smokava voće i povrće koje ima koštice,sve je to jeo i pio otprilike 10 mj uzastopno samo je bioastin pauzirao nakon 7 dana 2 dana pauze....zadnji spermio je bio bolji nego iti jedan do sada a inače varira od azoo do oligo gr III,dr je rekao da je u TOP FORMI!!!

----------


## edinas

Moj muz kad je koristio bioasti i tribestan samo mu se volum povecao ali idalje je azoo.  neznam dali je zbog tabelta volume bio vec ili samo po sebi.

----------


## ici

> Moj muz kad je koristio bioasti i tribestan samo mu se volum povecao ali idalje je azoo.  neznam dali je zbog tabelta volume bio vec ili samo po sebi.


Ne znam šta je točno pomoglo ali dr je rekao da je sve važno i da sve može biti presudno.
što se tiče tribestana ako je testosteron normalnih vrijednosti onda se NE smije uzimati jer izaziva kontraefekt,povećava njegovu razinu!!Radi toga samo odustali o njega.

----------


## ici

*Edins* da li je uvijek azoo ili ih je bilo, jer nama su rekli da muškarac ili ima ili nema jer kad ih jednom proizdvodi jedan dva tri onda će ih uvijek biti brem  toliko važno da su živi!!!

----------


## Snekica

MM je zadnje vrijeme pio Bioastin, Vit-C, Multi Macu, Vit-E, voće i voćni sokovi. Rezultat opet malo bolji rezultat od zadnjeg puta. Neznam točno koja dg. bi bila, jer sam to pitala na transferu. Šta je od svega toga pomoglo, neznam, jedino znam da i mali korak naprijed je isto korak.

----------


## kiša

moj MM u zadnje tri godine je pio cink, selen, vitamin e, vitamin b, omega 3, ginseng, matičnu mliječ, tešićeve čajeve, astaxantin, operirao varikocelu, ostavio se pušenja i to već 2 g., svaki dan konzumira voće i povrće, i nalaz je stalno isti.. oligoozospermia

još samo razmišljam da kupim profertil kapsule, ako ni to ne pomogne onda odustajem više ga neću maltretirati, nek pije, puši i što god želi neka radi

----------


## ici

I mi smo imali uspona i padova nakon raznoraznih terapija nprnakon čaja od Mije je bio 0 a evo sad je za nas da ne može bit bolji...
kao sta je rekla snekica svaki pomak je velik pa kome šta upali!!!
Možda nekome pomogne naš Rp nama je!!!

----------


## FionaM

Drage moje, može pomoć? MM je u 1. mjesecu radio s-gram i nalaz je bio oligoasthenoteratozoospermia. Onda je ponovo radio s-gram prije mjesec dana i nalaz je sad oligoasthenozoospermia. Dakle, nema više "terato". Može li mi netko objasniti u čemu je razlika, odnosno koji je nalaz bolji?? Inače, nemam ovaj zadnji nalaz kod sebe da vidim ostale parametre i usporedim s onim iz 1. mjeseca, jer nismo ni ja ni MM podigli nalaz nego moja frendica koja mi je samo javila telefonom koja je dijagnoza.

----------


## peugeot206

> *Peugeot206*  kako je prošlo kod urologa?


[/QUOTE]

Pregledala ga je ultrazvukom i rekla da je sve u redu (nema cista, začepljenja...). Sad pije čaj od travara Mije, manje puši i pazi na prehranu. Još kad smo dobili prvi nalaz od spermiograma bacila sam mu sve uske bokse i kupila 15-tak novih i širokih. Sljedeći korak nam je da se polovinom 11-tog miseca upišemo na potpomognutu ali i dalje ćemo pokušavat normalnim putem. Kad se upišemo napravit će novi spermiogram tako da vidimo jeli čaj šta pomoga.

----------


## edinas

> *Edins* da li je uvijek azoo ili ih je bilo, jer nama su rekli da muškarac ili ima ili nema jer kad ih jednom proizdvodi jedan dva tri onda će ih uvijek biti brem toliko važno da su živi!!!


Uvjek je bila azoo.

----------


## bebach

*FionaM*       oligo= smanjen broj sp.
                         astheno= smanjena pokretljivost sp.
                         terato = nepravilan oblik sp.
mislim da je to tako... uglavnom, to što više nema terato, to je super!

----------


## kriistiina

*FionaM* oligoasthenoteratozoospermia je gori nalaz od oligoasthenozoospermia... Terato znači da je manje od 15% spermija normalnog oblika... Znači sad su normalnog oblika,ali koncentracija je mala i ima malo pokretnih...  :Smile:  Popravlja se, samo nastavite dalje !!! Sretno!

*Peugeot206* nadam se da će čaj pomoći i sve ostalo što koristite! Samo se vi upišite za MPO, a ako dođe prirodno super! Sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*FionaM* super da nema više therato! Bravo!  Vidim curke da nam muževi napreduju svakim danom! Super!
Kod nas MM je već 6 mjeseci na profertilu, sad ćemo započet treću kutiju... S-gram nismo radili jer nas samo deprimira, uvijek bude nešto bolje, ali nikad dovoljno bolje da nas razveseli, pa sam odustala od toga.
U tih 6 mjeseci uzimanja profertila MM je zapazio povećanje libida, malo drukčiji izgled sperme (gušća i bijelija, nema grušanja) i povećanje opće energije u tijelu. Bio je nekih tjedan dana bez njega i žalio se i jadikovao da mu fali... pa smo odlučili da bez obzira na nalaz s-grama, on nastavlja s njime. Pije i Bioastin, a za njega nema komentara. Sad je dodao još i ulje lanenim sjemenki (pobrao je moje) i bez komentara samo počeo piti.

Ja sam na NHP Fertility Plus(onaj brand iz knjige Povećajte svoju plodnost priordnim putem) i ima multivitamina i za muške... Jedan prijatelj je probao i rekao da se njemu s-gram drastično poboljšao od toga.

----------


## kriistiina

*Sumskovoće* ajd kad budete radili spermiogram javi kakav je rezultat... Ja ni sama ne znam da li da svom kupujem ili ne.. Bioastin su nahvalili pa je njemu od oligozoospermie otišlo na gore....  :Sad: ..

----------


## mayica01

pozzic..samo da vam kazem da se MM nalaz spreme popravio ..od teske oligoashenoteratozoospermije..doslo je do ashenozoospermija..pio je algu spirulinu 2mj  prije drugog nalaza..prvi nalaz je bio u 2mj a sad ovaj u 10mj.. i to je prvo poboljsanje u 3 god..inace je sa svakim nalazom-nalaz bio stupanj gori..i eto sad poboljsanje..  :Smile: )))

----------


## FionaM

Cure, hvala vam puno...iako ni ovaj nalaz nije sjajan, veseli nas što se ipak nešto malo poboljšalo. Inače, MM je zadnjih mjeseci pio Bioastin Supreme, cink+c vitamin, selen, B12 i B6, vitamin e, ponekad koenzim Q10, pio je čajeve od maline i zdravca, a šopala sam ga i suncokretovim sjemenkama....a sad zadnji put kad je radio s-gram bila je apstinencija od samo 2 dana...da je bila duža, možda bi s-gram bio još bolji :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

FionaM super si mi, baš sam se nasmijala!! I moja terapija za MM je bila ista, ali kad smo došli do zdravca odbio je suradnju, jer mu je čaj bio toliko odvratan da ga nije mogao piti. Da ste me samo vidjeli koje sam sve metode primjenjivala i moljakala ga da pije, kao da mu život ovisi o tome  :Laughing: . Što sve nećemo raditi za samo maaalo poboljšanje....

----------


## FionaM

MM samo otvara usta i bez pogovora uzima sve što mu serviram :Smile:  Njemu je zdravac super, uopće se nije bunio. Najviše problema sam imala sa suncokretovim sjemenkama pa sam mu za to morala davati mito :Smile:

----------


## ici

Cure ne trbeba piti vit E kad se pije Bioastin on ga u sebi sarži oko 500 x više nego obični vitamini,a i nama je spermio bio uvijek bolji nakon 5 dana apstin.

edinas draga kod azoo i sama znaš nemožeš praktički ništa eventualno punkcije!

----------


## kriistiina

Cure gdje mogu kupiti tu algu spirulinu?????? I gdje kupiti PROfertil osim putem interneta? U Osijeku ga nigdje nema ...

----------


## marilka

Spirulinu u svakoj apoteci, Profertil ako nemaju pokusaj naruciti preko nekih privatnih apoteka mozda bi oni mogli nabaviti

----------


## kriistiina

marilka hvala... Ja što got pitam po našim ljekarnama oni nemaju..  :Sad:  Baš smo zadnji sa svime... Ovu algu kupujem već sutra.. Hvala još jednom!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kriistina* MM će spermiogram radit na postupku...u stavri neznam da li rade s-gram kad on da svoj doprinos za postupak... Mogu ih pitat kakav je bio taj njegov doprinos...
Inače Profertila nema u HR, nitko ga još ne uvozi, nažalost. Ima ga u Italiji, sloveniji, austriji, pa vidi ti ako si negdje usput. Makar iz mog iskustva je najbolje nazvat onu apoteku u inozemstvu gdje ćeš otići i naručit ga. U onom selu u At gdje ga ja kupujem naručuju ga samo za mene, inače ga ne drže, ali u svakom većem gradu je to dio standarne ponude. Inače, taj se dodatak prehrani prepisuje u At svim muškarcima koji imaju loš nalaz s-grama... Preko neta dođe dosta skuplje, jednom sam ga tako naručila i osim što je on skup, morala sam platit pdv i carinu na njega, tako da me izašao 33% skuplje...bila sam jako ljuta zbog toga...ali sve za bolji s-gram...

----------


## cranky

> *kriistina* MM će spermiogram radit na postupku...u stavri neznam da li rade s-gram kad on da svoj doprinos za postupak...


Bez obzira bio AIH ili IVF uvijek ti daju i njegov nalaz s-grama nakon postupka  :Yes:

----------


## kriistiina

Danas mi došao mail za PROfertil od ljekarnika iz Srbije. Kažu da pregovaraju s našima da "uđu" i na naše tržište.. E sad kada ćeto biti ... 

Hvala cure!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* hvala na info!!!
Ja imam jedan lagani nagovještaj FRKE! MM je jučer skužio da je opet počeo kapat nakon mokrenja! A to je isti simptom koji ga je mučio mjesecima dok nismo znali da ima trihomonas (onu beštijurinu koju smo već jednom ubili).
Sutra idem po uputnicu i u čet ga šaljem na s-gram, nadam se da nije opet...ali ako je...onda će nam ostat dvije opcije, a neznam koja je gora, prva je da popije medazol čim prije i izliječi se prije postupka (a o efektima medazola na njegove plivače strah me uopće pomisliti) ili da ide u postupak sa tom beštijom (koja je sama po sebi neka vrst parazita koja se hrani repovima sermija)... MA STRAŠNO i prestrašno.... 
Stoga moje je pitanje, da li znate koji je utjecaj antibiotika na s-gram? I imate li kakav prijedlog za mene i MM-a?

----------


## cranky

*Sumskovoce* ja bi ti savjetovala da, ako se radi o beštiji, muž ipak popije terapiju i ubije beštiju. Vi idete u postupak i sad je samo pitanje da li IVF ili ICSI, to je jedino na što antibiotik može uticat (na broj), a mislim da nezaliječena beštija može uticat na puno više toga. To ti je moje skromno mišljenje. Ali nadam se da ipak nije beštijetina opet  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*cranky* hvala draga, nakon jednog dana razmišljanja slažem se s tobom. Sutra idemo napravit s-gram (pa ćemo svima javiti vrijedi li Profertil ili ne) i vidjeti da li beštija tu ili nije. Nadam se da nije...
BTW za trihomonas se daje medazol i to 5 tableta u jednom danu, a obzirom da to nije klasičan antibiotik, moja gin me tješi da neće pogoršati s-gram kao klasični antibiotici... Nadajmo se najboljem....

----------


## mravak

Sumskovoce... moj savjet ... poslušaj što ti kaže tvoj dr.MPO... jedan je od najboljih u HR...

SRETNO !!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> *Sumskovoce* ja bi ti savjetovala da, ako se radi o beštiji, muž ipak popije terapiju i ubije beštiju. Vi idete u postupak i sad je samo pitanje da li IVF ili ICSI, to je jedino na što antibiotik može uticat (na broj), a mislim da nezaliječena beštija može uticat na puno više toga. To ti je moje skromno mišljenje. Ali nadam se da ipak nije beštijetina opet


x u potpunosti!!
*Sumskovoce* draga, bolje da se izljeci prije postupka, nemože to znatno utjecat na broj. Pa zadnji put ste imali super rezultat i povečanje broja koliko pamtim. Ma biti će sve ok, sigurna sam. Navijam za tebe iz petnih žila!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mare, Mravak, Cranky*  :Kiss:  ljubim vas cure drage! Bili smo danas dati uzorak za s-gram...sutra bi trebao biti gotov nalaz, nadam se da ipak nije beštija... MM je zaradio prehladu, pa dobio i malo temperature...hjuuuuu ako nam je temperatura podavila plivače ja ću plakat! Ali bolje da se razbolio sada nego kasnije u postupku... Javim rezultat čim saznam!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Evo mog nalaza s-grama (koji je zaista neslavan)  :Sad: 
količina se smanjila, sada imamo 2,31 mio/ml (bilo je 9 mil/mio prije par mjeseci)
Brzih i polaganih plivača (A+B) imamo samo 4%
Imtilnih imamo 92%
a Pat forme. 77% (ako ja dobro razumijem to su loši plivači, nenormalnog olika)..jesam li dobro razumijela?
I ima ponešto trichomonasa, stoga trčim kod doktorice po recept za medazol.
Imamo ponovo dosta leukocita u nalazu, dijagnoza opet OAT...
Krivit ću temperaturu koju je MM dobio večer prije s-grama i njegove alergije, jer tvrdoglavo odbijam misliti da naš trud i dodaci prehrani nisu pomogli...
Ali, utjeha je u tome što imamo pokojeg plivača , i to brzog, pokretnog i živahnog, za naš IVF. I trvdoglavo odbijam negativne misli...

----------


## OCUDITE

BAŠ MI JE ŽAOOOO!!!!! Tako sam se i ja osjećala kad smo nakon pustih tortura sa bioastinom, odricanjem od svih loših navika, vitaminima itd. dobili najmanju koncentraciju ikad. Možda su ipak doktori u pravu kad kažu da se spermiogram  ne može popraviti (uf, to baš ubija u pojam!).

----------


## bebach

*Šumsko*... biti će da je temperatura u kombinaciji sa alergijama utjecala na S-gram uz naravno sve druge čimbenike koji utječu na isto (dani apst. itd.) ...ali bitno je da ima plivača...jer znaš i sama da  je samo jedan dovoljan za bebolina! 
Samo ti i dalje odbijaj negativne misli od sebe i sve će bit ok!  :Smile: 

Mi idemo na S-gram uskoro (za 9 dana), pa ćemo vidjeti da li su sve te magične tabl. imale pozitivnog utjecaja...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ MM da mu bude sve ok!  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Dali mi neko moze reci jeli tribules i tribestan isto?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bebach i ocudite*  :Kiss:  hvala vam curke, vi znate kako je neugodno dobiti loš nalaz.... makar bebach je u pravu skroz, ovaj s-gram nije loš za IVF kriterije, ako od 2,3 milijona 1% je brzopokretno, to znači da 23.000 plivača je A kategorije, a nama treba komada 3, jer oplođuju 3 jajne stanice. Dakle imamo 22.997 plivača više nego nam je potrebno  :Laughing:  a onih B kategorije da ne spominjemo.... 
Htjela sam reći da sumnjam da je temperatura "zaslužna" za silne imotilne plivače, a alergija za silne okrugle stanice (leukocite) i da se nedamo smesti.
Bila sam već po Medazol, večeras ćemo popit kuru, i za koji dan započet naš IVF. Mislim da Bioastin više nećemo kupovati, a Profertila imamo za još 3 mjeseca, pa ćemo piti bez obzira na sve.

----------


## linalena

Nama se popravio nalaz:

2009 Petrova OAT
2009 VV       azoo
2010 SD       OA

Dakle, izgubili terato

Koristili američki Fertility Blend koji je nekakva kombinacija vitamina i dodataka u obliku tableta, sada dal je to pomoglo????
Kura je po 2 više mjeseci a moj mm je pio po 2 ali ne kontinuirano. Počeo piti iza Nove godine i onda je pio 2 mjeseca, u 4mj smo imali biokemijsku, poslije pije jako sporadično

----------


## kriistiina

Sumskovoće žao mi je zbog MM..... Kao što si i sama rekla, ne dozvoljavajte si crne misli.....  :Smile:  Idemo dalje raditi na našim dragim mužićima....

----------


## martamaric

drage cure, ja sam prije puno vremena otvorila ovu temu, a sada sam vam samo došla reći da je sve moguće..od onog katastrofičnog spermiograma za koji su svi godinama tvrdili da nećemo imati dijete prirodnim putem, evo, mi prirodno čekamo treću bebu.Ovo što liječnici govore ponekad sve treba uzeti s rezervom.Od srca vas pozdravljam i želim svu sreću svijeta.Ne odustajte od vaših želja!

----------


## sanja1

Martamaric :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: ,aaaaaaa kako ljepo,čestitam.

----------


## Snekica

Martamaric, čestitam!!!

----------


## Mury

Martamaric, čestitke i od mene!!!! 
Inače, ne znam koja je bila dijagnoza TM?
Mene najviše razvesele prirodne trudnoće sa lošim spermiogramom, jer i mi iamo OAT, pa mi ovakve vijesti daju nade...

----------


## bebach

> Mene najviše razvesele prirodne trudnoće sa lošim spermiogramom, jer i mi iamo OAT, pa mi ovakve vijesti daju nade...


*X*

*martamaric* čestitke od srca...predivnooo!!!

----------


## bebach

> Mene najviše razvesele prirodne trudnoće sa lošim spermiogramom, pa mi ovakve vijesti daju nade...


* X*

*martamaric* čestitke od srca...predivnooo!!!

----------


## martamaric

naša je dijagnoza bila katastrofa oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, a nisu niti moje dijagnoze bile previše optimistične.Evo, zbilja je sve moguće.I mi smo iznenađeni!!!

----------


## mišica milica

> Dali mi neko moze reci jeli tribules i tribestan isto?


Isto ti je tribestan i tribulus terrestris
Ako ti treba, imam viška
lijepi pozdrav

----------


## Mury

Super!!! Ovo mi zaista daje veliku nadu!!! Želim ti sretnu trudnoću do kraja, sada uživaj maksimalno!!!

----------


## linalena

uff Martamaric pa to je stavrno za čestitanje, u koliko razmaka su dječica??? Ma prekrasno prekrasno, i nadasve nadahnjujeće

----------


## martamaric

moja curka je sada napunila četiri godine, maleni će sada dvije i sada sam trudna dva mjeseca. Zbilja, neki puta ni doktori nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju i ne shvaćaju da nije previše u njihovim rukama..Ne omalovažavam, ali nakon prvog djeteta rečeno nam je na VV da smo prvo dijete dobili pukom srećom s obzirom na nalaze, ali drugo ćemo morati na ICSI, a eto Bogu hvala i treće na putu..Što reći!!! Treba ih poslušati ali vjerovati. Sve je moguće.Živi primjer svega toga.

----------


## peugeot206

Pozdrav. Evo mene opet. Nekidan sam razgovarala sa travarom Mijom i rekla mu da se MM pridržava svih uputa koje nam je dao. Bija je vrlo zadovoljan. Sve mi objasni i toliko pažnje posveti tako da imam osjećaj da pričam s nekim koga znam cili život. Nije mi bilo jasno zašto nam je preporučija mladi sir a zabranija mliko i jogurte pa mi je reka da je to zato šta u mliko stavljaju razne antibiotike zbog kojih ono i ima trajnost po pola godine a da oni štete spermićima. Još uvik MM pije njegov čaj pa ćemo za 20-tak dana na spermiogram da vidimo jel se šta popravilo. Inače od mesa mužu spremam samo piletinu i puretinu, a svinjetinu, salame, hrenovke i sve ostalo šta je konzervirano sam mu zabranila (po preporuci Mije). E da...još mi je reka da Bioastin ne trebaju piti osobe koje su u primorskim krajevima.  Eto toliko od mene za sada. Puno lipih pozdrava svima.

----------


## kriistiina

Drage molila bih malu pomoć... 

MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu. E sad, pijemo C vitamin, čaj od pisakvice, pije tabletice alge spiruline i folic plus (3 dnevno)... Ja bih njemu sad ubacila i Q10, selen, cink, mangan i vitamin E.. Jel postoje neke tablete koje sve to objedinjuju, da ne moram kupovati svake posebno? Ubit će me ako mu dam dnevno 20-tak tbl da pije, sad pije 10... Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## FionaM

Kristina, MM je pio Bioastin Supreme (ima ga u Bio&Bio) i s-gram se popravio iz OATZS u OAZS (izgubilo se terato). E, sad ne znam jel' to od toga ili se to dogodilo samo od sebe.
Inače, kad ne uspijemo nabaviti Bioastin Supreme, MM pije obični Bioastin i to onda izgleda ovako:
ujutro: 2 obična Bioastina, vitamin E (iako njega ima u Bioastinu pa i ne treba ako neće), Zink + C vitamin
poslijepodne: 2 obična Bioastina, selen, Folna (iz DM-a - B12, B6).
Uz to smo nekad znali ubacivati Q10, čaj od zdravca, čaj od maline i sjemenke suncokreta.

----------


## kriistiina

*fionaM* hvala, ali pio je bioastin i onda smo od oligozoospermije došli do ovoga sad... Ne odgovara nam... 

Bude mi ga žao kad mu dam šaku tableta, ali šta će, mora .. Uvela sam nam zdravu prehranu, iako se on šverca, uz tunu jede i malo šunke... Ali popravit ću ja to  :Smile:

----------


## bebach

*kriistiina* ...postoji Profertil, poslat ću ti pp

----------


## Viki0309

> *kriistiina* ...postoji Profertil, poslat ću ti pp


Bila bi vam jako zahvalna da mi kažete gdje da nabavim profertil!!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## molu

može i meni na pp gdje se može nabaviti profertil?

----------


## Legolas

> može i meni na pp gdje se može nabaviti profertil?


Za sada samo u apotekama u Austriji ili na njihovim web stranicama...

----------


## BlaBla123

Nakon koliko ste uocili poboljsanje s-grama pri koristenju Biastina (Larginina,cinka,vitamina). Je li to onih 3 mjeseca ili ima odstupanja?

----------


## bebach

*Viki0309* ne možeš primati pp, moraš imati barem 10 postova (mislim da je tako)... 
evo web stranica pa si pogledajte http://www.profertil.eu/product-info.html (valjda smijem to staviti?)

----------


## mrkvica84

Zanima me jeli netko probao piti "multi macu"od aloe vere za poboljsanje s-grama?I kakav je imao ucinak?

----------


## mayica01

mi probali algu spirulinu i od teske oligoasthenoteratozoospermije dosli do asthenozoospermije.. i prestali smo pit kavicu..

----------


## edinas

Ja neznam vise sta da koristimo kad nikako da se pomaknemo sa ove azoo sa 0.

----------


## bebach

*mayica01* šta je TM pio samo algu spirulinu ili još nešto uz to? (mislim na vit., min. ili nešto drugo)?

----------


## mayica01

pili smo spirulinu oboje..to nije samo za spermice nego za cijelu krvnu sliku ..mozes malo progooglat..bas za cijeli organizam..preporucili su nam spirulinu i bioastin,ali kak moj dragi ne zeli stavit ni jednu tabletu u usta probali smo samo sa spirulinom i to onom u prahu a ne u tabletama,malo je gadljivog okusa ali smo se navikli.. mi vjerujemo da se od toga nalaz popravio jer vec par god od kad sam u postupcima sa svakim nalazom spermiograma nalaz je bio sve losiji i losiji..ovo je 1.put da se popravio..

----------


## OCUDITE

*mayica01* čestitam!!!! Koliko je dugo i u kojim količinama tm uzimao spirulinu?

----------


## mayica01

hvala na cestitkama..uzimao je otprilike 2mj prije postupka..to ti ide 1 cajna zlicica koja se razrijedi u casi soka..na dan..ili 6tableta ako ces u tabletama..ali nama je vise pasalo ovo drugo..
uzimao je cijeli 8 i 9mj i onda sam krenula u postupak..to sto je nama pomoglo ne znaci da ce i nekome drugome..
taj bioastin su mi nahvalili u ljekarni da je fenomenalan i pio ga je isto oko 2mj a nalaz mu je bio duplo losiji nego kad ga nije uzimao..tak da je sve to individualno..

----------


## nova nada

> drage cure, ja sam prije puno vremena otvorila ovu temu, a sada sam vam samo došla reći da je sve moguće..od onog katastrofičnog spermiograma za koji su svi godinama tvrdili da nećemo imati dijete prirodnim putem, evo, mi prirodno čekamo treću bebu.Ovo što liječnici govore ponekad sve treba uzeti s rezervom.Od srca vas pozdravljam i želim svu sreću svijeta.Ne odustajte od vaših želja!


poz

i ja imam sličan slučaj. uz theratoasthenozoospermiju, išli na 1.icsi u petrovoj, negativan, a u iščekivanju 2. na vv, ostala PRIRODNO trudna. mala sada ima 2 god. Tako samo da malo ulijem nade svima koji se trude u kućnoj radinosti,  samo nastavite!!!!!!

----------


## Maja Lena

Evo da i ja napišem nešto u korist Profertila. Prvi nalaz MM je bio theratoasthenozoospermija. Odmah nakon što smo dobili nalaz otišli smo u Austriju i kupili Profertil. Nakon tri mjeseca Profertila nalaz je super uredan!

----------


## jazzyzg

evo ako kome može pomoći, mi smo uspjeli popraviti spermiogram 1.10.2009. dijagnoza je glasila ASTHENOZOOSPERMIA, a nalaz od danas NORMOZOOSPERMIA! MM je pio 5mjeseci bioastin, svaki dan 1 kapsulu, zadnja 2 mj. folnu kiselinu. široke gace, siroke hlače, nema recimo voznje na biciklu, nema alkohola. manje fizickog napora i manje stresa. i evo uspjeli smo. jos samo da uspije i inseminacija....  :Smile:  idemo ovaj mjesec. pa se nadamo da ce to sve pomoci.

----------


## peugeot206

Evo i ja da se javim sa novim nalazima pa ako kome može pomoć...bilo bi mi drago. Nakon čaja od travara Mije koji MM pije misec i tri tjedna (i pije ga još uvik), sa 400.000 TISUĆA spermića, napravili smo 13.12. novi spermiogram i sad je broj 14 MILIONA i 100 tisuća. Nisam mogla virovat pa sam 3 puta pogledala jel to stvarno ime MM na tom nalazu.Iznenadija se i travar kad sam mu javila. Tako da je sad dr. reka da je nalaz sada skoro o.k. i da bi mogli ić na inseminaciju umisto na ICSI (šta mi je glupo). Upisani smo u 6 misec na postupak ali se nadam da ćemo do tada uspit prirodnim putem. Eto uz taj čaj, prestanak pušenja, puno voća i povrća, šire bokse, od mesa samo piletina i puretina..mi smo uspili podignit broj. Svima sretno!!!

----------


## OCUDITE

Baš mi je drago Peugeot206!!!! I mm-u je od tog čaja sve bilo bolje , ali ne mogu ga natjerati da ga opet pije...težak lik...  :Wink:

----------


## peugeot206

Meni je još draže ocudite  :Smile: )!!! MM ga od prvog dana sam kuva, ja mu pokazala prvi put kako treba i od tada sam ga par puta provjeravala jel redovito pije..i stvarno je. Niti jedan dan ga nije zaboravija skuvat ili popit...i tako već misec i 3 tjedna. Pridržava se svega šta nam je travar reka... jedino šta na dan zapali 2-3 cigare al sa 1,5 kutije na dan spast na 2-3 komada-to je uspjeh pa mu ne mogu i to još uskratit jer se stvarno odreka svega šta sam mu zabranila (nije debel al voli pojest i stvarno nije bira spizu).

----------


## peugeot206

Evo nešto zanimljivo...tiče se i spermića...ta tema počinje od 8.37 min al pogledajte ispočetka... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe-Cx...ayer_embedded#

----------


## OCUDITE

Ima li ko da je uzimao kombinaciju Profertil-Padutin-Proviron? Mm mora izliječiti upalu i sniziti FSH 
pa mu je nakon toga urolog preporučio tu kombinaciju.

----------


## edinas

Koliko dugo mora to korisit?  Nije mi jasno kako neki dokotri daju tableta da se FSH snizi a nekome nedaju.

----------


## OCUDITE

Nisam se dobro izrazila. Nema terapije za snižavanje FSH nego za upalu...

----------


## amalia

imama jedno pitanje vezano za pokretljivost, prijateljica i njem MM imaju problema, spremići su im manje pokretljivi, svaki mjesec drugačiji nalaz imaju, pa sad to moraju prtatiti. U nalazui je pisalo da ima bakterija i elektrocita..., a leukociti su12/100. Pa čime se muškarci trebaju tuširati?

----------


## Jelena

Možda će nekoga zanimati:
http://www.idemvan.hr/dogadaj/banane/5310/

----------


## reficul

> evo ja ću ti ga dati (pogledaj na pp)


Curke, pokušao sam pronaći PP, ali ne uspjevam, da vas osobno zamolim za kontakt podatke g.Mije
Stoga molim vas ponaosob gđ. verde, rozaliju, alidu, zauzetu, fatamorganu .... sve, molim, molim, kontakt podatke g.Mije, i gdje ću ih, kako pronaći ovdje
Molim za žurnost

Hvala

Ugodni vam dani svi

----------


## žena zmaj

> Martamaric, čestitke i od mene!!!! 
> Inače, ne znam koja je bila dijagnoza TM?
> Mene najviše razvesele prirodne trudnoće sa lošim spermiogramom, jer i mi iamo OAT, pa mi ovakve vijesti daju nade...


pa evo ti onda i moj slučaj, mm OAT- prestao pušiti, pio Bioastin i nakon 3-4 mjeseca sam ostala prirodno trudna!!!!!!!!!

pusa i nek se to i tebi dogodi!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Žena zmaj, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Neka ti je sretna i uredna trudnoća!
A ja sam se prestala nadati u čuda prirode, MM nikada nije pušio, nikada nije pio alkohol, potrošio hrpu bioastina, profertila, popio kuru čaja od travara Mije, bili kod bioenergičara, hrpu vtamina ( zinc, selen, e vit, matične mliječi...), rezlutat svega toga je sve lošiji i lošiji spemiogram, zadnji sa samo 4% progresivnih. Napravio do sada nekih 10-ak spermiograma, i svaki put samo razočarenja :Crying or Very sad: . 
Ne želim si više stvarati lažne nade, napokon sam nakon 5,5 godina shvatila da se više ne trebama nadati u čuda prirode i plakati kada stigne M, a najgore što nismo uspjeli niti u 7 pokušaja ICSI postupka, pa sam skoro izgubila nadu i u MPO!

----------


## mayica01

mury ne gubi nadu..nama je uspjelo iz 6.puta..proslo je isto oko 5,5god..brdo tuge i razocarenja..spremiogram je isto bio svakog puta sve gori i gori..strasno..ali evo ovaj put se ulovilo..neka ti MB donese srecu  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*mayica01* , jedino mi takve vijesti i daju ovo malo nade što je u meni ostalo.Iskreno me vesele sve formumske trudnoće, i daju poticaj za dalje!
Najveći šok mi je bio prije mjesec dana kada sam dobila rezultat AMH, pa sam u grču da nemamo puno vremena, a mislila sam da sam mlada ( 30 god), imam vremena, ali nažalost nema pravila...
Nego, *žena zmaj,* sad si me opet zainteresirala, da se moooooooožda ipak malo nadam i čudu prirode :Smile: .
Kakav je zadnji S-gram tvoga muža bio, kad ga je radio?
MM ima nalaz od prije mjesec dana:11mil/ml, 4% progresivnih, 17% pokretnih, morfologija: 31% morfološki ispravnih ( to nam je ovaj put ok), inače je ispod granice!

----------


## Petronjela

> moja curka je sada napunila četiri godine, maleni će sada dvije i sada sam trudna dva mjeseca. Zbilja, neki puta ni doktori nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju i ne shvaćaju da nije previše u njihovim rukama..Ne omalovažavam, ali nakon prvog djeteta rečeno nam je na VV da smo prvo dijete dobili pukom srećom s obzirom na nalaze, ali drugo ćemo morati na ICSI, a eto Bogu hvala i treće na putu..Što reći!!! Treba ih poslušati ali vjerovati. Sve je moguće.Živi primjer svega toga.


Stvarno se moram složiti..Mi imamo teratozoospermiju ali samo 6% morfološki ispravnih. Odgovor na VV-u je bio: "nikakva šansa prirodno". Trebalo nam je godinu i pol..i poklopilo se sve u jednom ciklusu  :Smile: .
Sad sam u 25tj. trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto  :Yes: . Sretno!

----------


## žena zmaj

> *mayica01* , jedino mi takve vijesti i daju ovo malo nade što je u meni ostalo.Iskreno me vesele sve formumske trudnoće, i daju poticaj za dalje!
> Najveći šok mi je bio prije mjesec dana kada sam dobila rezultat AMH, pa sam u grču da nemamo puno vremena, a mislila sam da sam mlada ( 30 god), imam vremena, ali nažalost nema pravila...
> Nego, *žena zmaj,* sad si me opet zainteresirala, da se moooooooožda ipak malo nadam i čudu prirode.
> Kakav je zadnji S-gram tvoga muža bio, kad ga je radio?
> MM ima nalaz od prije mjesec dana:11mil/ml, 4% progresivnih, 17% pokretnih, morfologija: 31% morfološki ispravnih ( to nam je ovaj put ok), inače je ispod granice!


MM je radio S-gram u sedmom mjesecu prošle godine u Petrovoj vrijednosti su bile ovakve: 
koncentarcija: 6,86 mill/ml 
spermcount: 23,32

A 18%
B 0%
C 20%
D 62%

*MORFOLOGIJA 3%*
Vitalnost 55%

i nakon toga počeo piti Bioastin i u studenom sam ostala trudna tako da nije niti ponovio S-gram....pa neznamo kakve su sad vrijednosti..

Želim ti svu sreću!!!!!

----------


## mary26

mi se trudimo 8 mjeseci začeti prirodno, ali ne ide. bili smo na jednom icsi-ju i sad čekamo drugi. mene zanima jedna stvar. čim smo dobili nalaze spermiograma, rečeno nam je da tu nema pomoći i da moramo na potpomognutu. sam već mjesec dana razmišljamo o tome zašto NITKO nije mm poslao na kojekakve preglede da se ustanovi razlog lošeg spermiograma?? meni je to frustrirajuće. čitala sam da loš spermiogram mora imati neki razlog... bilo da su u pitanju bakterije ili nešto slično. jesu vas slali na pretrage?? ako jesu, na koje?? inače, mm pije bioastin već 3 mjeseca i očito mu nije pomoglo kad do oplodnje nikako ne dolazi. sad smo oboje na nekim antibioticima (meni je pronađena ureaplazma u brisevima) i radit će spermiogram za mjesec dana pa ćemo vidjet jel došlo do kakve promjene.

----------


## milivoj73

obzirom na vlastito iskustvo mislim da se ne treba toliko udubljivati u uzroke lošeg spermiograma...mi smo probali par stvari (bioenergija, čajevi, bioastin, matična mliječ...) i spermiogram je uvijek varirao, nikad se značajno ne popravljajući...
koliko smo skužili u ovih godina i ova 4 postupka najviše nam je pomogao smireni pristup i vrhunski biolog koji je imao vremena za nas kao par...i da se ne zavaravamo faktor sreće bez kojeg je teško uspjeti...
da bi informacija bila točna treba reći da smo 2 mjeseca prije ovog uspješnog postupka oboje pili Tešićevu recepturu(naravno sa rode a ne od njega) e sad koliko je to i da li je pomoglo nemam pojma...

----------


## b.s.

Bok ! 
molim pomoć u vezi dijagnoze arthenospermija da li je moguće prirodno začeće i pored takve dijagnoze? Spermiogram će MM ponoviti za 2-3 mjeseca ali to je dugo iščekivanje. Naime njegova liječnica opće prakse je rekla da ne vjeruje u mogućnost prirodnog začeća , molim odgovor

----------


## pea

Mi smo dobili od dr.Poljaka sa Cita preporuku da mm pije Dopabean,
malo sam surfala al nema baš puno podataka o njemu.
Kaže dr.da je odličan za poboljšanje pokretljivosti spermija al da utječe na smanjenje broja.
Mi smo ga kupili ali smo morali odustati jer se ne preporučuje kod osoba s visokim tlakom,sad ćemo pokušati s Bioastinom

----------


## b.s.

Hvala Pea! Je li to Dopabeam od Solaray-a ? također dodatak prehrani?

----------


## reficul

> *FionaM* super da nema više therato! Bravo!  Vidim curke da nam muževi napreduju svakim danom! Super!
> Kod nas MM je već 6 mjeseci na profertilu, sad ćemo započet treću kutiju... S-gram nismo radili jer nas samo deprimira, uvijek bude nešto bolje, ali nikad dovoljno bolje da nas razveseli, pa sam odustala od toga.
> U tih 6 mjeseci uzimanja profertila MM je zapazio povećanje libida, malo drukčiji izgled sperme (gušća i bijelija, nema grušanja) i povećanje opće energije u tijelu. Bio je nekih tjedan dana bez njega i žalio se i jadikovao da mu fali... pa smo odlučili da bez obzira na nalaz s-grama, on nastavlja s njime. Pije i Bioastin, a za njega nema komentara. Sad je dodao još i ulje lanenim sjemenki (pobrao je moje) i bez komentara samo počeo piti.
> 
> Ja sam na NHP Fertility Plus(onaj brand iz knjige Povećajte svoju plodnost priordnim putem) i ima multivitamina i za muške... Jedan prijatelj je probao i rekao da se njemu s-gram drastično poboljšao od toga.




Drage dame, zamolio sam podatke, telefon da bi mogao kontaktirati g. Miju Katurića u Solinu, od bilo koga, od bilo koje od vas, ali vidim da me ne šljivite 5%.

Iako ne vidim razlog šutnje od vas, podijeliti ću s vama jedno saznanje, koje vam možda, može koristiti.

Vidim da FionaM tebi u odgovoru spominje pijenje/korištenje lana/lanenog ulja. Dakle, *lan/laneno ulje uopće nije dobro/prikladno za muškarce* !

----------


## pea

> Hvala Pea! Je li to Dopabeam od Solaray-a ? također dodatak prehrani?


Da to je taj :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

reficul, broj tel gdina Mije je 021/247-163
sretno!

----------


## LittleBirdie

*reficul*, hajd nam sad fino objasni zašto ne laneno ulje. mm ga pije već odavno, uporedo sa ćurukotovim uljem, i nalaz se itekako popravio. znam da bi ga žene trebale piti poslije ovulacije i to je to, baš me zanima.

----------


## reficul

> reficul, broj tel gdina Mije je 021/247-163
> sretno!


Po nicku bi rekao da si muško, pa ne priliče puse, ali zato može
Hvala, hvala, hvala, hvalaaaa !

----------


## reficul

> *reficul*, hajd nam sad fino objasni zašto ne laneno ulje. mm ga pije već odavno, uporedo sa ćurukotovim uljem, i nalaz se itekako popravio. znam da bi ga žene trebale piti poslije ovulacije i to je to, baš me zanima.


A valjda poradi biološko/fiziološke/metaboličke razlike (organa, probave ....) muško/žensko (šala mala) i bio-hormona lana/lanenog ulja (valjda)
I nisam napisao da ga žene ne smiju/ne bi trebale piti !

Gledaj, prije 4-5 god (ili i više, nije bitno), potpuno smo promijenili prehranu (nakon jedne ženine alergije, mladi ljudi glupo tvrdoglave, ne vjeruju, dok te ne "lupi po glavi), izbacili "bijele" otrove, salate samo svježe jedemo "k'o krave" (izbacili konzervanse, aditive, boje ....), uz ručak popijemo čašu vina, pive (pogotovu ako je meso, prerađevine) .... i da ne oduljim ....
Istraživao sam zašto i što je to nevaljalo u masnoćama (nije, mozak je uglavnom "masnoća"), pa tako i o svim uljima (salate, kuhanje a naročito prženje), jestivim i masažnim i .... Tada sam na zdravlju i stručnim člancima (a ne forumima) našao podatak da *laneno ulje nije dobro, treba izbjegavati koristiti kod muškaraca*.
Uz tolike druge vrste ulja za jela, lječenje, masaže .... meni dovoljno, jer sam tražio ulje koje koristimo za salate, a koje za kuhanje, prženje (naročito), podatak koji znam podijelio sam i s vama, a lan/laneno ulje mene osobno više ne interesira.
Nisam napisao da ćeš muža "otrovati" (šala mala), nemam podatak da li šteti puno ili malo, ali, uza sve probleme koje pokušavate riješiti i uvjete zadovoljiti do/prema cilju (spermići, začeće, dijete), uz toliko vrsta i kvalitete ulja, mora li koristiti baš lan/laneno ulje, on ????

----------


## reficul

> reficul, broj tel .... je sretno!


 Potrudio si se odgovoriti mi, pa da ne bude samo kurtoazno, potrudio sam se proširiti saznanje o lanenom ulju i sl

Citat; "Lan je bogat i tvarima koje nazivamo lignani. To je skupina fitoestrogena, odnosno *biljnih estr*ogena, Treba ga koristiti u malim količinama i rijetko. Lignan iz lanenog sjemena ima ulogu u prevenciji karcinoma dojke i debelog crijeva. Ima i protuvirusno, protubakterijsko i protugljivično djelovanje. U većim količinama može izazvati smetnje u reprodukciji.

Laneno ulje dobro je kao i riblje (*krivo*) - riblje ulje je korisno zbog omega-3 masnih kiselina, posebno tipova DHA i EPA, koje štite mozak i srce, spriječavaju krvne ugruške, hrane moždane stanice itd. Laneno ulje također sadrži omega-3, ali drugačijeg tipa, ALA. Tijelo pretvara ovaj tip u DHA i EPA, ali ne baš vrlo efikasno."

Dakle, nemojte "ubijati glasnika loše vijesti" (znanje nikad nije loše), ili da pojasnim opisno.
Prije dosta godina imao sam 40.000 leukocita (bila mononukleoza poslije dijagnoza), dotur me hitno poslao u jedan labos i drugi provjeru, bratić mi radio u labosu, gleda prvi nalaz, razgovaramo ja problem veliki, ma možda i nije kaže on. Pozove svoju laboranticu, reci mu svoje leukocite kaže, ona "60.000". Ja paffff ! Ona normalno živi, radi, i nije bolesna s 60.000 !

Drugi detalj.
Vidim u dosta e-pisanja da spominjete, koristite cvijetni prah. Prvo, cvijetni prah da bi djelovao, mora se znat pripremiti, samo "progutao(la) sam ga" nije dovoljno. Drugo, ja znam najmanje dvojicu koji ga ne smiju koristiti, alergični su na pelud, dakle za njih cvjetni prah je otrov, skoro se ugušili, a ne uspješan "lijek" !

Hoću reći, svaki od nas je drugačiji ljudski "stroj", nije dovoljno samo prepisati, preuzeti od nekoga "recept",  čaj, tablete i sl .... samo zato što je to kod njega(e) uspjelo ! Na žalost, svaki od vas ponaosob mora, razmjenom podataka korištenog i uspješnosti, *pronaći dobitnu kombinaciju kod vas* ! A tu se i kriju razlozi zašto isti "recepti", čajevi, tablete kod nekoga su, a kod drugoga nisu djelovali, i td.

Znam da nikome nije ugodno ovako javno "ispovijedati" svoje bolesti i probleme, ali bez navođenja mogućih kontraindikativnih 'ajmo reći nuz problema ili "boleština", ili potpuni izostanak sporednih problema, neki "recept", čaj, tablete i sl .... moguće je navesti bilo kao uspješan ili bilo ne-uspješan, samo u (jednom) vašem slućaju !

Sretno i puno uspjeha svima, i ne odustajite nikada

----------


## Sumskovoce

*reficul* ovakvi postovi me malo ljute...ne možeš samo napisati štetno je, negdje sam pročitao... Ili fino argumentiraj ili to složi malo drukčije. MM ima atopijski dermatitis pored oligo-astheno i laneno ulje mu pomaže za kožu. Za oligo astheno nije pomogao ni najbolji europski multivitamin Profertil (makar napominjem da smo zadnja dva s-grama radili u nezgodno vrijeme, nakon njegove temperature koja je trajala danima) pa opet ne pišem da Profertil ne vrijedi. Kužiš?  Znanstveno je dokazano da laneno ulje pomaže u nekim stanjima podjednako i ženama i muškarcima, oba spola su sudjelovala u studijama, stoga...tvoja izjava mi je malo preisključiva i bez temelja da bih ju uzela kao vjerodostojnu. No hard feelings  :Smile:  

Apropo poboljšanja s-grama, MM i ja ulazimo u novu turu tromjesečne pripreme za novi postupak, pa sam nakon detaljnog surfanja ovaj put odlučila da pokušamo s koenzimom Q10 zbog ovih članaka : http://www.zdravobudi.hr/Default.aspx?sid=4099 i Macu (koja je vrlo poznata po povoljnom učinku na muški libido i plodnost). Odustajemo od Profertila jer mi se čini da za MM-a treba jači pripravak i krećemo na multivitamin po formuli Marilyn Glenville sa stranice Natural Health Practice. Iako nisam 100% sigurna da nam Profertil nije pomogao...jednostavno željni smo promjene...

----------


## Ana1201

Drage cure, evo i ja nakon 2 trudnoće(1.spontani i 2.smrt djeteta nakon poroda) završih na MPO.Samnom je nakon svih obavljenih pretraga sve ok,al suprugova dijagnoza je oligoastenoteratozoospermija( morfologija 1% od 30%).
Pošto nikad nisam ni pomislila da bismo mogli upoće dogurati do ovdje nakon svega, jako slabo se još snalazim u svemu tom,al ono što me najviše zanima je dali se može ikako poboljšat morfologija,naravno fa nas čeka ivf,sljedeči tjedan idemo na konzultacije al ja bih svejedno uz to još pkušala popravit spermio,ima li ikakve nade...

----------


## Mury

Evo me drage moje, i nama se prošli ciklus desilo čudo, ostala spontano trudna :Very Happy:  - uvjerila se da se i meni može čudo desiti! Dan nakon kašnjenja M test pozitivan, ali odmah krenula lagana krvaruckanja, sa 4+2 beta 99IU/L, sa 4+6 beta 461 IU/L. Dr. odredio strogo mirovanje i utrogestane 3x2, bila sam prikovana za krevet 24 sata na dan, da bih danas jako prokrvarila sa grčevima, u maternici nema GV, sutra ponavljam betu i molim Boga da pada, u suprotnom bi mogla biti vanmaternična tudnoća :Sad: .
Eto sam se uvjerila de je moguće zatrudniti uz loš spermiogram, ali mi nažalost imamo možda problem kako zadržati plod, pa ćemo morati u daljnje pretrage ( ovo mi je drugi spontani,prvi bio iz IVF-a) :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ana1201* najbolje da kreneš od 1. strane ovog pdf-a. Nekima su multivitamini i terapija pomogli (čak do mjere da su prirodno ostvarili trudnoću) nekima nije. Za početak preporučam knjigu dr. Marylin Glenville Kako poboljšati plodnost prirodnim putem (naslov nije točan nego cca  :Wink:  ) pa kad pročitaš i forum i knjigu već ćeš imati jasnu ideju kako i od kuda krenuti. 

*Mury* je li TM uzimao nešto prije nego ste ostvarili trudnoću?

----------


## Mury

Šumskovoce, MM je uzimao sve i svašta, bioastin, profertil, pa kombinaciju CINK, SELEN, E VIT...., čaj g-dina Mije, čaj od Piskavice, bili kod bioenergičara, matična mliječ.....naravno nije to sve skupa uzmimao, nego kad jedno potroši, ide na drugo...zadnje je bio čaj g-dina Mije, matična mliječ, i kombinacija vitamina ( E, CINK, SELEN...),ali mu je nalaz bivao sve lošiji, ovaj zadnji u 12/10 među lošijim...e eto ga čuda, ali nažalost nije potrajalo, sad sva strepim da nije vanmaternična,uh...znat ću za koji sat kada beta kaže svoje!!!
Sretno svima!
PS, u zadnjih pola godine za vrijeme ovulacije smo praktircirali položaj svijeće nakon keksa  :Embarassed:  :Grin:

----------


## ici

> Kupila sam knjigu Kako povečati svoju plodenost i složila Rp za MM ovakav:
> Bioastin x 4
> L argirin x 1 
> L carnitin x 2 
> cink,selen,omega 3,čaj od piskavice(pio ga je tu i tamo),dosta oraha,badema,bunevinih koštica,suhih i svježih smokava voće i povrće koje ima koštice,sve je to jeo i pio otprilike 10 mj uzastopno samo je bioastin pauzirao nakon 7 dana 2 dana pauze....zadnji spermio je bio bolji nego iti jedan do sada a inače varira od azoo do oligo gr III,dr je rekao da je u TOP FORMI!!!


Evo cure još da nadodam MM je pio i Dopabeen i nalaz se popravio zadnji spermio se pokazao najbolji do sad!!! 10 % pokretnih!!!!

----------


## mare157

Bilo je ovdje puno pitanja o profertilu i da li se može kupiti u rh. Postoji apoteka u zg u kojoj se može naručiti, stiža za max 6 dana (ovisno o danu narudžbe) i podiže se u istoj ljekarni. *moderatorce* - Neznam da li smijem napisati o kojoj se ljekarni radi i koliko košta, neda mi se dobiti opomenu bez veze. Za sad ako nekoga zanima mogu na pp.

----------


## mare157

> ... krećemo na multivitamin po formuli Marilyn Glenville sa stranice Natural Health Practice. Iako nisam 100% sigurna da nam Profertil nije pomogao...jednostavno željni smo promjene...


Predraga moja *sumskice* Daj mi napiši šta mislite piti i koliko kom/dan. Možeš i na pp  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mare157* naručili smo od Marlyin Glenville Fertility plus for man, 2 kapsule na dan. Isto tako Fertility plus for woman za mene, 2 na dan. Stiže nam početkom idućeg tjedna. Apropo profertila, ja imam još skoro punu kutiju onih koje sam bila naručila za tebe, pa ako si nabrijana, će da se dogovorimo  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

A mislila sam da ćete kombinirati one silne vitamine po knjizi Kako poboljšati plodnost, a nama ostalo doma brdo toga pa sam mislila da ti udilam. A za prof. smo ja i ti baš neusklađene. Naručili smo ga sad kad smo bili u zg, sutra nam stiže, ali nadam se da neće trebati!!

----------


## ana.b

Cure, evo i mene... MM ima oligoastenoteratozoospermiju. Rekli su nam da nemamo šanse za prirodnu trudnoću, da smo slučaj za IVF. Ja sam, ipak, 2 puta ostala prirodno trudna; prvi put kad još nismo niti znali za dijagnozu, na žalost spontani u 7. tjednu, drugi put nakon tri godine 'mukotrpnog rada' i opet spontani, točnije missed ab. u 11. tjednu. To je bilo prije dva tjedna. MM je uzimao cink, selen i Bioastin a nalaz mu je bio još gori nego prije. Sad ćemo probati čaj od Mije i Men's arginmax, pa ćemo vidjeti. Čekaju nas pretrage i konzultacije za IVF...

----------


## delfin

Ako sam išta naučila o spermiogramu, onda je to da je muška (ne)plodnost sve - samo ne crno bijela. Prvi i drugi spermiogrem mm pokazao je oligo/oligoasthenozoospermiu. Vrijednosti prije za ICSI nego Za klasični IVF ( 5.9 MIL/ML). Sada, na našem prvom stimuliranom postupku biologinja govori da je spermiogram odličen (32 mil/ml). Ja nisam mogla vjerovati. Uglavnom, kada je mm uzimao suplemente ( Bioastin, Tribestan, cink, selen...) nije bilo pomaka na bolje, kad smo odustali od vitamina jer su nas koštali 1500 kuna mjesečno, spermiogram se poboljšao neočekivano. Nažalost, radi mojih jajovoda kod nas su male šanse za prirodno začeće. Zato vi koji imate dijagnozu samo s muške strane, između postupaka hopsajte i nadajte se!

----------


## pajdo

> E vidis,taj PICNOGENOL..gdje ga ima za kupiti?Za njeg sam cula da bas radi na pokretljivosti spermica.


ciao, društvo, evo i ja sam se registrira iz razloga što puno znam o ovoj problematici i vjerujem da će Vam koristiti: 
1) meni je dijagnosticirana *azoospermia* prije par godina, i rekli su da ako želimo imati djece da nam ostaje ili posvojenje ili sl. No, nalaz od prije par mjeseci pokazao je da se spermatogeneza sad uredno događa i da sad imam posve normalan broj spermija i vrlo pokretljivih... A i dijete nam je prirodnim putem na putu...  Ovo da usput ohrabrim one koji također dobiju takav nalaz. Nažalost, nikad nisam točno saznao koji je zbilja bio uzrok toj azoospermiji, budući da nisam uspio naći nijedan laboratorij u mom dijelu RH gdje bi netko radio npr. i biokemijsku analizu sjemena (pa ni taj slavni CITO iz Splita), a bez toga je sve uglavnom naklapanje... Nažalost, niti privatni liječnici uglavnom nemaju baš nekog pojma o tomu... Evo na hrvatskom ovdje ukratko o čemu se među ostalim radi, jedan od najboljih tekstova na netu na hrvatskom jeziku o muškoj neplodnosti s malo više detalja, a za one koji znaju druge velike jezike imaju nebrojeno puno kvalitetnog materijala na netu... http://poliklinika-analiza.hr/index....stovi&Itemid=2
2) razlog zašto to pišem kao odgovor na ovaj gore post o Pycnogenolu jest što smatram da je moguće da je razlog (među ostalim) tom povratku spermogeneze i uzimanje tog preparata, ali ne pycnogenol (to je naziv od Twinlaba), nego istog tog sadržaja, ali pod drugim imenom (npr. u Francuskoj se koristi naziv "Endotenol"...). Dakle, radi se o sastojku stručno zvanom OPC (oligomerni proantocijanidi), tj. ekstrakt izvučen najprije iz kore primorskog bora, a kasnije dobivan također iz opne i koštica crnog grožđa (odatle ljekovit učinak crnog vina na krvne žile...). O tom proizvodu postoji mnoštvo studija, pa bacite oko na netu. Ja sam uzimao kod nas http://www.multi-vitamini.com/proizv...6809d9be910c5d puno je jeftiniji nego PYCNOGENOL od twinlaba, a osim toga sastojak aktivnih tvari je 2x jači nego kod twinlaba. Inače je doza (za liječenje krvnih žila i čišćenje organizma od otrova/oksidanata) barem 150 mg dnevno, pa do 300 mg, a taj od Twinlaba ima svega 50 mg... U svakom slučaju, ne mogu reći sa 100%nom sigurnošću da je razlog tog oporavka uzimanje upravo tog pripravka, ali ima dosta indicija da je i to među ostalim bio razlog za takav oporavak spermiograma: Od 0 (!!!) na više milijuna po ml

Dakle, ne odustajte, nade uvijek ima. Problem je, po meni, što liječnici vrlo loše prate aktualna svjetska istraživanja (ovo nije problem samo kod nas nego i u cijelom svijetu), tako da otkrića novih istraživanja dok dođu u liječničke ambulante, redovito treba dobrih 50-ak godina, ako ne više (naravno, osim kad neka vrlo snažna farmaceutska industrija moćno gura svoje proizvode). Tako da niti biokemijsku analizu spermograma u HRvatskoj nisam nigdje našao da mogu napraviti, a kako će tek onda oni uspjeti izliječiti neki problem, kad nisu u stanju niti napraviti potrebne analize za utvrđivanje uzroka neplodnosti!!! Osim ovih najobčnijih, naravno. Ali ući u nešto suptilnije, to ništa.

----------


## Legolas

Ako se ne varam biokemijsku analizu spermija možeš napraviti u iVf poliklinici u Zagrebu. Ja sam pomalo odustao od popravljanja spermiograma pošto smo krenuli na umjetnu, ali ne samo zbog toga već i zbog toga što sam isprobao sve do sada spomenuto na ovom topicu (osim ovoga o čemu govoriš) pa se ništa nije poboljšalo, čak mi se čini da se pogoršalo, a tu su se našli; cink, selen, L-carnitine, L-arginine, bioastin, E vitamin, mljeveni orah u medu, suncokretove sjemenke, profertil...

----------


## vedre

> Cure, evo i mene... MM ima oligoastenoteratozoospermiju. Rekli su nam da nemamo šanse za prirodnu trudnoću, da smo slučaj za IVF. Ja sam, ipak, 2 puta ostala prirodno trudna; prvi put kad još nismo niti znali za dijagnozu, na žalost spontani u 7. tjednu, drugi put nakon tri godine 'mukotrpnog rada' i opet spontani, točnije missed ab. u 11. tjednu. To je bilo prije dva tjedna. MM je uzimao cink, selen i Bioastin a nalaz mu je bio još gori nego prije. Sad ćemo probati čaj od Mije i Men's arginmax, pa ćemo vidjeti. Čekaju nas pretrage i konzultacije za IVF...


 *ana.b* pokušajte sa čajem od Mije.MM je zaista pomogao,ali isto tako ima parova kojima nije ništa pomogao.ja i moja prija smo uzele taj čaj za naše muževe i njezinom mužu nije ništa pomogao;nikakvog pomaka nije bilo ,a MM se za 20 dana poboljšao ludilo.Uglavnom sa 5miljona za 3mj smo došli do 40milj.
čaj je 150kn i stvarno nije skup i vrijedi pokušat.
ako ti šta triba objasnit javi se
sretno

----------


## ici

pajdo drago mi je što vam je uspijelo!!!! Samo mi nije jasno iz tvog posta koja je azoo bila u pitanju i tvoj hormonalni status jer to je sve vrlo bitno kod takve dg.
Mislim da je svaki organizam individualan i takav pristup i zahtjeva jedino što preostaje kod spermiograma je to da se treba testiarati raznim vit i pripravcima i vidit šta najbolje pomaže! Da to zahtjeva puno vremena koje nama  nije baš nevažno u IVF-u a ujedno bilo bi dobro prije svakog uzimanja vit i vit pripravaka napraviti dobru analizu stanja organizma kod dobrog nutricionista!
Nama su preporućiliuzimanje ove najpoznatije palete vit za spermio i upalila je ali trebalo je 1 god uzastopnog uzimanja i da naravno MM je testirao kompletnu KKS i i jetrene enzime redovito jer nema svhe ako se talože u jetri i izazivaju druge probleme uzimati ih i dalje!!!

----------


## azrijelka36

mi smo spermiogram popravili s tabletama maxocum. naručili prek neta-došlo za 2 dana.
evo ove : http://www.vitopharma.info/vise_sperme.php
kupili smo više bočica, jel se nismo nadali da će inseminacija od prve uspjeti..ali ipak je  :Smile: )
sad nam je ostalo nekoliko bočica, i da im rok ne izlazi u 11 mj. ostavili bismo ih..ovako-ako je netko zainteresiran neka se javi na pp.
http://maxocum-tablete.info/

----------


## ana.b

Vedre, hvala. Daj mi samo reci; da li je TM uzimao još što uz čaj?
Mi smo čaj dobili u petak i MM ga je odmah počeo piti. 21.03. će napraviti spermiogram, jer za 25.03., kad smo naručeni na Sv. Duh, mora imati 'friški'. Obavezno javim rezultate...

----------


## edinas

Pajdo jesili radio hormone?

----------


## pajdo

> Pajdo jesili radio hormone?



da, naravno, svi su bili ok uvijek

----------


## ici

> da, naravno, svi su bili ok uvijek


 Da zato vam je i postojala šansa da se spermio popravi ali nažalost kad je FSH visok onda nema šanse za ovakvu priču!!!

----------


## vedre

> Vedre, hvala. Daj mi samo reci; da li je TM uzimao još što uz čaj?
> Mi smo čaj dobili u petak i MM ga je odmah počeo piti. 21.03. će napraviti spermiogram, jer za 25.03., kad smo naručeni na Sv. Duh, mora imati 'friški'. Obavezno javim rezultate...


 MM je po naputku od Mije izbacio sve moguće vitamine,piskavicu i med i matičnu mlječ .mijo mu je uz čaj preporučio vit e pije se 7dana po 1 pa 2 dana pauze i tako stalno.ja sam kupila onaj od dietpharma.uz to je jeo svježi sir(kupovala sam oni Mils).inače što manje soli.MM je čaj stvarno pomogao i on ga je i dalje nastavio piti već mislim 2god.mijo je meni skroz ok i kad god ga zovnem uvik mi sve lipo obajsni i dugo dugo pričamo.svaka mu čast.ali kako sam ti već prije napisala ima i onih kojima čaj baš ništa nije pomogao.želim vam puno puno sriće i javi se.pozzz

----------


## pajdo

> Da zato vam je i postojala šansa da se spermio popravi ali nažalost kad je FSH visok onda nema šanse za ovakvu priču!!!


Visoki FSH znači samo da nije problem do hipofize, jer ona dovoljno stimulira spermatogenezu, nego da se radi o zastoju testisa... 
Dok kad je riječ o niskoj razini FSH potrebna je hormonska terapija...

----------


## edinas

Nama su doktori rekli i ako se fsh doved do normale ima 20% sanse da se spermici pojave.  Posto je kod njega problem povisen fsh i nizak testosteron.

----------


## ici

> Visoki FSH znači samo da nije problem do hipofize, jer ona dovoljno stimulira spermatogenezu, nego da se radi o zastoju testisa... 
> Dok kad je riječ o niskoj razini FSH potrebna je hormonska terapija...


 Da samo nažalost koliko znam nema učinkovite terapije za visoki FSH!!

----------


## Legolas

> Ja sam uzimao kod nas http://www.multi-vitamini.com/proizv...6809d9be910c5d puno je jeftiniji nego PYCNOGENOL od twinlaba, a osim toga sastojak aktivnih tvari je 2x jači nego kod twinlaba. Inače je doza (za liječenje krvnih žila i čišćenje organizma od otrova/oksidanata) barem 150 mg dnevno, pa do 300 mg, a taj od Twinlaba ima svega 50 mg...


Znači, pio si dvije tablete dnevno?

----------


## Mojca

MD i ja smo bili na analizi krvi u tamnom polju, http://www.natura-naturans.hr/hr/pri...agnostika.html  prvenstveno zbog moje anemije i brige da mi je tijelo zakiseljeno i sl. Kad se već i MD našao tamo, pristao je na pikanje i analizu. Pokazalo se da je s mojom krvi sve ok, osim nedostatka b vitamina što sam ionako znala, ali je zato kod njega situacija bila alarmantna u smislu da mu je krv kisela i ostale fraze iz te terminologije, ne pamtim točno što je sve rekla. 
On je sve to začudo jako ozbiljno shvatio i marljivo uzimao bazični prašak za odkiseljavanje organizma i neku mješavinu eteričnih ulja za čišćenje organizma. Odtad pazi na prehranu, gotovo je izbacio kruh i slako, smanjio večeru i skinuo oko 14 kg. 
Počeo je s tim u svibnju 2010, spermiogram mu je u kolovozu pokazao oligoasthenoteratotoospermiu, a u rujnu teratozoospermiu. U siječnju 2011 smo bili na postupku, nismo radili spermiogram, ali je biolog rekao da je s-gram bio jako dobar. 

Uzimao je i http://www.valens.hr/dodaci-prehrani.../immunace.html 

Što je od svega toga (i da li je uopće) pomoglo popravljanju s-grama,teško je reći, ali iznosim iskutvo, možda koga usmjeri. Sretno svima!

----------


## Legolas

> MD i ja smo bili na analizi krvi u tamnom polju, http://www.natura-naturans.hr/hr/pri...agnostika.html  prvenstveno zbog moje anemije i brige da mi je tijelo zakiseljeno i sl.


Pozdrav Mojca! Može li se znati gdje ste radili analizu krvi u tamnom polju?

----------


## Miki76

Ne znam zašto se na forumu ništa ne piše o Symbion vitaminima (ima ih u svakoj ljekarni), ali MM-u je izgleda baš to pomoglo.

Prvi spermiogram prije 4-5 godina mu je bio asthenoterato, ali s tim da je imao samo 8% pokretnih plivača i samo 13% morfološki ispravnih. Onda mi je jedna kolegica na poslu rekla za Symbion i on ga od tada dan-danas pije. Od samog početka su se polako vidjele promjene, udio pokretnih plivača se postepeno povećavao. Vrlo brzo nakon što je krenuo sa Symbionom, pokretni su se povećali na 16%, pa na 24%, a sad smo već na 40% pokretnih i to s velikim udjelom baš onih najbržih (A grade).
Sada u zadnjem postupku mi je biologica rekla da je bila i granična oligo (no to je moguće i zbog toga što smo mi doma aktivni na dan štoperice da se pokrijemo ako nam slučajno pobjegne js), no zato nije spominjala terato. 
Dakle, uz Symbion je dogurao od dosta ozbiljne asthenoterato do granične, skoro pa "zanemarive", oligoastheno.

U međuvremenu je par puta probao i s Bioastinom i sličnim pripravcima o kojima se puno više piše na forumima, no ništa mu od toga nije pasalo i uvijek se brzo vraćao na naš dobri stari Symbion.

----------


## Mojca

> Pozdrav Mojca! Može li se znati gdje ste radili analizu krvi u tamnom polju?


Naravno, kod Vanje Kovačić koja je svoje znanje o tome stekla u Njemačkoj, gdje je analiza krvi u tamnom polju prilično raširena medota. Evo linka na kontakt:  http://www.natura-naturans.hr/hr/kontakt.html

----------


## Legolas

> Naravno, kod Vanje Kovačić koja je svoje znanje o tome stekla u Njemačkoj, gdje je analiza krvi u tamnom polju prilično raširena medota. Evo linka na kontakt:  http://www.natura-naturans.hr/hr/kontakt.html


Hvala ti, mislio sam da je ta web stranica vezana za Njemačku. Kontaktirat ću je...

----------


## Mojca

> Hvala ti, mislio sam da je ta web stranica vezana za Njemačku. Kontaktirat ću je...


Nema frke, ako ti još bilo kako mogu pomoći, reci. 
Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mrkvica84

Evo ja moram pohvaliti Bioastin.MM vec godinama ima dijagnozu teska oligoasthenospermia,cak smo postupak u 10.mj. morali otkazati jer nije bilo niti jednog spermija.Tako da smo se odlucili za taj Bioastin pio ih je cetiri na dan,2 mj.i zadnji nalaz u 3.mj: 13 m/ml spermija,8%pokrtnih,5%brzih.S time da je pio Bioastin samo 2 mj.Eto, sada cemo vidjeti kako ce biti za koj mj.

----------


## ana.b

Obečala sam javiti rezultate i evo ih...

Datum:		    10.09.2010.	   28.03.2011.


Volumen:		     6 ml		   6 ml

Broj spermija u ml:      6,25x10na6	   8x10na6

Broj sp. u ejakulatu:    37,5x10na6	   48x10na6

POKRETNI SPERMIJI				

Progresivno pokretnih: 16,00%	    12,50%

Pokretnih:	     32,00%	    25,00%

Pokretnih u mjestu:     4,00%	    12,50%

NEPOKRETNI SP.	     48,00%	    50,00%

Morfologija:	     81%                   67%
		nepravilnih	nepravilnih

DIJAGNOZA:	OAT		OA

NAPOMENA:	x		Uzorak jako viskozan. 
				Učiniti mikrobiološku analizu
				urina i ejakulata.

Napominjem da je MM 2 tjedna prije spermiograma imao gripu, zato spermiogram i nije rađen 21.03. nego 28.03.
Da li netko možda zna od čega bi uzorak mogao biti viskozan? Zbog toga se očito smanjio broj progresivno pokretnih i pokretnih... Ali barem se povećao broj morfološki ispravnih  :Smile: 
Nastavljamo sa čajem!

----------


## tasha

Podrav djevojke, ja sam nova na ovom postu, ali sam toliko sretna da Vam moram ispričati našu priču. U braku smo godinu i pol, moji nalazi za 5, suprug asthenoteratozoospermia, 20% pokretnih, 4% normalnih. Doktori nam nisu davali veliku nadu, oplodnja jedini način. U 12 mjesecu smo bili na postupku kod dr Reša u Ljubljani, nažalost neuspješno. Od nove godine moj suprug pije Bioastin 1 tabletu dnevno, a zadnjih mjesec i pol 4 dcl čaja od piskavice, ja zadnja 2 mjeseca svakodnevno uzimam po jednu šaku badema (vitamin E), rezultat- trudna sam 6 tjedana, prirodnim putem!!!Da li je pomoglo nešto od toga i šta konkretno, ne znam, ili se jednostavno sve skupa poklopilo n ije ni bitno jer smo se mi ionako već pomirili da nam je oplodnja jedini način tako da je ovo šok šok šok!!!
sretno svima!!

----------


## magalena5

zamolila bi pajdu da nam pobliže objasni da li je prije pycnogenola radio punkciju ili možda biopsiju koji bi ukazivali da nema spermija jer u protivnom je riječ o opstrukciji-opstruktivnoj azoospermiji pa je pycnogenol poslužio samo kao odčepljivač odvoda sperme,ako sam u krivu neka me slobodno ispravi....

----------


## LaFolie

Moj suprug je imao nulu jako dugo

Primao je menopu injekcije svakih 7 dana, i pio je tribestan 3 puta dnevno, za mesec ipo dana je bilo 350000 spermatozoida!

----------


## edinas

LaFolie Kakvi su hormoni bili kod tvog muza?

----------


## magalena5

onda je vjerovatno tvome mužu testosteron bio jako nizak jel tako?

----------


## micamaca30

Pozdrav svima!Evo nova sam na ovom forumu i jako mi se sviđa!Naša priča je ovako...Ja nalazi svi super,a suprug kod njega nema spermija ne izbaciva ih.Krečemo u postupak mpo gdje suprugu iz testisa vade spermije prvi pokušaj neuspješan svi izvađeni spermiji nepokretni i malo ih je.Drugi pokušaj neuspješan pokretni spermiji ali oplođeno se nije razvilo.Treči pokušaj spermija ima pokretni su beta pozitivna prokrvarila sa 5 tj trudnoče.Četvrti put spermiji odlični pokretni zamrzavaju ostatak od oplodnje trudnoče nema.Peti postupak sa odmrznutim spermijima oplođivaju beta pozitivna krvarenje u 4 tj trudnoče no ovaj put se borimo za sve ili ništa odlazim u bolnicu po preporuci Dr.i tamo ostajem do 29 tj kada se rodio moj največi dar.Danas on ima 4 god ja bi htjela još jedno djete nadala sam se čudu ali ne dolazi.Molila bih da mi se javi netko sa ovakvim problemom kakav je naš i dali ste ga uspjeli riješiti??Kako?

----------


## Žbunj

Kod mene je dijagnosticirana srednja do blaga asthenozoospermia...uz to mi je Dr. Čolak na VV dijagnosticirao varikokele gr II i prostatitis chr, a malo niže u povijesti bolesti kroničnu disfunkciju prostate što po mom dr. opće prakse nije isto kao i navedena upala prostate...pio sam Cipril za prostatu i nije baš nešto pomoglo da bi poboljšalo nalaz. E sad, ono što mene zanima glede rekreacije. Obozavam bicikliranje i 2-3 puta tjedno odradim po 30tak km na biciklu. Koliko to uistinu smeta odnosno da li bicikliranje može pogoršati nalaz jer po zimi i ranom proljeću biciklirao nisam, a nalazi su isti bili kao i sada...i dali u bicikliranju može pomoći adekvatna odjeća? konkretno bicke - jest da je fino mekse sjediti na sicu, ali mi se onda cini da ekipa nije baš fino hlađena...s druge strane ako sam na kratkim običnim hlačama gdje se ekipa fino ventilira tada me strah od pritiska na prostatu...
Rezime: biciklirao bi se jer je to jedini vid rekreacije koji stvarno volim raditi, a ne bi htio da je to uzork problema ili da još pogoršava stvar...

----------


## rome

> evo ja ću ti ga dati (pogledaj na pp)


bok..redovito citam vase postove,i cijelo popodne sam na internetu u nadi da cu nesto nac.. vidim da imas br.od gosp. mije,ako bi ga poslala bila bi ti zahvalna

----------


## rome

> Na današnji dan prije 1 godinu saznali smo u Njemačkoj da "nećemo" moći dobiti bebu prirodnim putem.Muževa sperma nije dovoljno jaka.Prva dijagnoza Oligo III astheno II teratozoospermija I,
> 5 mill sperme
> pokretljivost
> A nula bodova
> B nula
> C 10%
> D 90%
> Šok, suze i alkohol.
> 
> ...


please posalji mi br.od gosp.mije bit cu ti jako zahvalna

----------


## edinas

Rome dali ste kontaktirali travara Miju i sta vam je rekao?

----------


## ivka13

Pls, da li može i meni broj od gosp.Mije na pp? Hvala!

----------


## drenjica

Please, može i meni kontakt telefon g. Mije na PP?! Hvala puno

----------


## sany 7

daj i meni molim te pošalji brof

----------


## Snekica

> broj tel gdina Mije je 021/247-163
> sretno!


Kopiram, valjda je to to!

----------


## venddy

Kod nas je spermiogram varirajući od Normozoospermie jedno vrijeme nakon operacije varikokele, do Asthenozoospermie nekoliko mjeseci poslije toga. Istražujući po Internetu ima li kakve pomoći za naš problem našli smo gospodina iz Osijeka koji radi neke čajeve i kapi. M je to konzumirao lani 3 mjeseca prije zakazanog IVF-a (terapija se pije oko 2 mjeseca) i nalaz se opet vratio na Normozoosperiu (da li od terapije ili sam od sebe ne znam). Sada, godinu dana poslije napravili smo spermiogram i ponovno smo Asthenozoospermia. Naravno opet smo naručili terapiju i nadamo se da će i ovaj put pomoći. Kako nam je gospodin objasnio nije trebalo potpuno prekinuti sa terapijom, već se ons ponavlja 2-3 puta godišnje, što je moj M prečuo prvi put. Ako nam i sada pomogne, sigurno će je piti 2-3 puta godišnje da bi održao rezultat. Ako se dogodi da ne djeluje ovaj put, zvat ću i ja tog g. Miju.

----------


## ivica_k

venddy, molim te kontakt tog gdina iz Os i o kakvim se kapima radi (može i na pp)

----------


## venddy

Sad sam na poslu pa ti popodne kad budem doma javim broj mobitela. Možeš ga slobodno nazvat i reći o čemu se radi pa vidi što će ti čovjek reć, da li misli da vam može pomoći njegova terapija. Nadam se da nije jedan od onih koji misle samo na zaradu pa guraju svoj proizvod bez obzira da li može nekom pomoć ili ne. Kao što sam napisala nama je prvi put pomoglo, sad ga opet M pije pa ćemo vidjet u 8 mjesec prije IVF-a ima li pomaka. 
Sve je naravno biljno, koji je točno sastav u kapima ne znam, pretpostavljam da je to tajna jer na boci ne piše. Čaj ima naveden sastav ali nekih 80% što znači da jedan sastojak nije naveden, valjda je i on tajna. U svakom slučaju pošaljem ti popodne broj.

----------


## daddyakBda

Ja sam počeo koristiti Ulje ćurekota (Ulje crnog kima, Black seed oil) i rezultati su jako dobri. Nakon 3-4 mjeseca (ne baš redovnog korištenja) svi parametri su se poboljšali. Nažalost, nemam nalaze uz sebe da mogu detaljno obrazložiti ali kod mene se broj povećao trostruko - sa 1x10(6)/ml na 3x10(6)ml. Povećala se i pokretljivost sa !!! što je najlošije, na ! što i dalje nije uredno. (Radim test u laboratoriji koja ima neki izgleda US uređaj pa su svi rezultati takvi da mi treba internet da ih protumačim  :Rolling Eyes: ). Međutim, bitno je da ovo ulje meni zaista pomaže. Ne mislim da mogu nešto radikalno postići, ali barem se mogu dobro pripremiti za IVF/ICSI.

Trebam napomenuti da sam ranije koristio svu silu vitamina, čajeva (od Tešića), raznih preparata iz inostranstva (Proxeed, Fertility Blend, Speman) ali najbolji efekat sam dobio od Ulja ćurekota.

Ovo je zaista zdrav i jeftin preparat, u Bosni je bočica od 250 ml od 16-20 KM (8-10 €), pa obzirom da se koristi samo dva puta po jedna kafena kašičica dnevno, bočica potraje skoro mjesec dana.

Obzirom da se Ulje ćurekota najviše koristi za dizanje imuniteta, nisam našao puno studija vezanih za upotrebu Ulja ćurekota i mušku nepolodnost. Našao sam dvije (ali su na testu bili bijeli miševi  :Undecided: ),  možda je i to relevantno:
http://www.aensionline.com/rjmms/rjmms/2009/386-390.pdf
http://www.vetmedmosul.org/ijvs/media/conf-2-20e.pdf

Btw, ćurekot je reklamirani preparat Baraka, samo mislim da je puno jeftinije kupiti ulje nego kapsuliranu verziju. Mislim da bi mogao biti jako dobar za osobe koji nemaju tako loš nalaz.  

Sretno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*daddy* u pravu si da je ulje crnog kumina jako ljekovito i drago mi je da si otkrio da pomaže i poboljšati s-gram. U HR je dostupan od ovo proizvođača http://www.alternativa-za-vas.com/in...di/crni-kumin/ u svim dućanima zdrave hrane i ponekim apotekama. Makar čula sam da ima gadan okus i da ga nije loše staviti u kapsule (ima za kupiti prazne kapsule u DMu) 
Želim ti puno sreće u novom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## KLARA31

i kod nas slučaj kao kod venddy,bila normozoospermia pa se pokvario na oligoasthenozoospermia ( baš gledam nalaz brzo usmjerenih 6%,mrtvih 65%), urolog htio operirat varikocelu,ja nisam biola za to, muž je pio mjesecima vitamine i matičnu mliječ,spermiogram varirao malo se poboljšao pa opet loš,doktori se čudili kako varira iz mjeseca u mjesec-to vrime ga je ponavljao svaki mjesec pola godine,onda smo nabavili čaj od Mije iz Solina i ponovno normozoospermija,70% usmjereno brzopokretnih. Nisam mogla vjerovat! Taj nalaz je bio nakon 3mj puna pijenja čaja,koji i nije skup,s obzirom da je učinkovit,150kn a traje 3mj. Znači da je čaj aktivirao proizvodnju spermatozoida iz sjemene tekućine.

----------


## KLARA31

Evo tek sad vidim da se Mijo spominje na ovoj stranici,ja samo mogu potvrdit da je nama čaj bio jako učinkovit.

----------


## MALIANĐEO

broj od g. Mije na pp molim vas

----------


## nina977

> broj od g. Mije na pp molim vas


Molim i meni! Hvala

----------


## Concepcion

S obzirom da ste mi puno pomogle svojim savjetima moram s vama podjelit naš mali napredak sad kad sam se napokon registrirala.

Mm je pio biastin 3 mjeseca 1 tbl dnevno, apsolutno nimalo nazalost nije promjenio stil života (duvan, alkohol,nekretanje, ni kilo manje) rezultat nakon ta 3 mj., 8% pokretnih spermija a strart (prije 6 mj kad smo saznali) je bio 3 pokretna (da da samo 3 u mililitru). 

Hvala Vam  :Smile:

----------


## LaFolie

> Moj suprug je imao nulu jako dugo
> 
> Primao je menopu injekcije svakih 7 dana, i pio je tribestan 3 puta dnevno, za mesec ipo dana je bilo 350000 spermatozoida!


Isao je nekoliko puta na pregled testisa, nema greske nikakve, ali su mu hormini jako niski: fsh 3.5, lh 4.2, testosteron je bio ispod donje granice i free testosteron takodje. Nakon 3 meseca terapije dosli smo do par miliona spermatozoida od kojih su 50 000 morfoloski ispravni i progresivni. Zamrzli smo 2 uzorka.

----------


## argrh

Nisam ni 1% procitao foruma, ali cu vam napisati situaciju, misljenja i osobno iskustvo: 2007.g., i odes u Os, misleci da je to zajefrkancija...Eeee, kakav dan...nakon ulaska u neki nazovi wc, bez literature prepustis se masti na volju, ali neide...taman kad krene, neko ti ulazi u wc do tebe...uzas..aj, skontas da te nevidi,necuje,pa opet se oznojavas i mic po mic i taman kad mislis da je to-to, na zvucnik cujes da nekog proziva (libido ti automatski pada), ali nekako sam pregrmio i uspio.Nalaz kada je dosao, nekuzis nista, sve same crtice.Skontam da nesto nestima, saznam od doktora da je azoospermia, i pocinje "bitka" od prevrtanja neta, razmisljanja mogucih uzroka istog, skuzis da to tako mora biti i strpljivo obilazis doktora koji zaista sve opcije uzima u obzir. Kako se ispostavilo da mogu ici u profesionalne vojnike sto se tice zdravlja, ostala je enigma gdje je problem osim sto me i danas muci, a to je visegodisnji rad na radaru (tesko medicinski dokazati da bi to bio uzrok). Prvi korak je bio da nakon 4 spermiograma u Os, i 4 pregleda kod dr, bez ustrucavanja sam mu rekao da nema smisla da dolazim samo davati uzorke kada su stalno isti, i zaista uputio me da izaberem centar...Izabrali smo VV. Tamo totalitarna,apsolutna trauma.Odmah te prozovu nakon pregleda kod dr.X, da odes dat uzorak, a sobica je kao da najveceg teroristu mucis, jos mi sestra otvori prozorcic tijekom radnje i kaze,momak,imas jos 10 minuta,pozuri.Pozurio sam ja tako da sam joj vratio praznu bocicu i rekao sebi, nikad vise.Od tada odem fino u jednu od soba tzv. "zdravstvenog turizma", donesem uzorak u roku odma, i tako punih vec 2 godine. Sad, pitanje spermiograma: Kako je u Os bio fisoki FSH-15,1, testosteron 15,5,slobodni testosteron 50,0, tu se prema misljenju dr. X  u zg pokazala azoospermia.Navest cu,da sam prije toga pokusao piti caj g.Mije koji je fenomenalan covjek, pokusao se aktivno vratiti sportu, sve je i dalje ukazivalo na apsolutnu nulu,kako u nativnom,tako i centrifugatu ejakulata.Terapiju koju sam dobio od dr.X  je bio Klomifen koji sam pio nakon punkcije testisa kada su nasli rijetku spermatidu i 2 spermija. Nakon cca 2,5mjeseca Klomifena (ponedjeljkom,srijedom,petkom), prvi spermiogram kontrolni je pokazao da u nativnom ejakulatu nema spermija,ali u 1/10 taloga centrifugata se pojavilo 50-60 spermija pokretljivosti 50% osrednje do dobre. Nakon 3,5 mjeseca, u nativnom ejakulatu opet nista,ali je izvanredan porast testosterona (34,7) i opet u centrifugatu se pojavilo 30-ak spermija losije pokretnih. Nakon 5 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu se pojavilo 0,5mil/ml spermija!!!Pomislih,aman-taman za ICSI.Nakon 7 mjeseci terapije,kontrolni spermiogram kaze: nativno 16 spermija u cijeloj komorici-svi nepokretni.U centrifugatu ejakulata (1ml) u 1/10 taloga nadeno 50 spermija,od cega nadeno 6 spermija pokretnih-lose. Tek tada donosi dr. X zakljucak da dolazi u obzir pokusati ICSI postupak,a ja sam nastavio piti KLOMIFEN, ali je postupak bio odgoden radi objektivnih razloga u 6mj.Nakon 9 mjeseci KLOMIFENA, dolazim na kontrolni pregled, iako je taj mjesec zapocet pokusaj postupka ICSI, i opet iznenadenje: Vol.2.300ml, nativno nadeno cca 3.0 mil/ml spermija,pokretljivost manja od 20% -losa do osrednja. U ejakulatu se nade preko 5 milijuna slabije pokretnih spermija. I sad, postupak koji je bio prije par dana. Prvo, savjet muskom populaciji iz moje perspektive: 1. Par dana pokusajte nemisliti da ovisi sve o vama, pustite sta zene tjese,itd.. 2. Maknite se iz svakodnevne sredine ako mozete 3. Najvaznije po meni; znat cete kada je tocno postupak bilo koje vrste (vrijeme), ustanite ranije i po mogucnosti tko ima problema sa davanjem ejakulata, plati "zdravstveni turizam" u toj ulici (sobu), obavi to tamo i donesi, jer 99% da u laboratoriju to necete moci,ja nisam mogao. Ironija je da na dan postupka nisu niti u punkciji na koju sam inzistirao da bodu 4x, nisu nasli niti jedan spermij,tako da jedan pokusaj ode u vjetar...Pitanje koje si covjek poslije postavlja je a zasto nije zamrznuto sjeme dok je neceg bilo,jer zena se stimulira, a kako se okupio cijeli tim da poprica, tako saznah da sam jedan od 100 na VV kod kojeg spermiogram oscilira u tolikoj mjeri. Ako me pitate jesam li i kako popravio spermiogram, ja sam ukratko opisao to sa muske strane, a vidno je da jesam, sa cinjenicom da on kod mene oscilira. I dalje pusim, nepijem alkohol (ne zbog spermiograma), nisam vise ni sportas, zivim relativno dobro uz svakodnevne nazovimo stresove, pojeo sam kile sira, tone vitamina e, caj, prehranu promjenio, ali ocito je KLOMIFEN pokazao neki ucinak. Misljenja sam da je sve od osobe do osobe i organizma, nekome ce pomoci caj, nekom klomifen, nekom te kapi, ali ja samo znam da trebate mimo toga vjerovati lijecnicima, ipak su oni mjerilo vaseg zdravlja i stanja,te same terapije. Sad, ja cu pokusati jos jedan tretman caja od g.Mije koji mi sve vrijeme nije sugerirao caj,jer bas suprotno, reagiram na klomifen,sto samo 1/3 muskaraca reagira,ali kako sam prestao terapiju po savjetu dr, g.Mijo mora vidjeti sve nalaze,jer on caj priprema prema nalazima. Tako npr, meni nije potreban cink,selen i sto ja znam sta,jer je to sve u normali, te bas radi takvih stvari mislim da nije pozeljno u sebe trpati nesto mimo znanja doktora. Sad ce cika ja pametnije pokusati, a to je da cu cesce ici davati uzorak i da kad god nadu nesto da zamrznu, jer igrati se lutrije na dan oplodnje nije vrijedno, to su i oni shvatili nakon 1,5 godine VV. Sto se tice tog caja, osobno znam muskarce kojima je on pomogao, a kako moja majka zaista razumije biljke jer je odrasla u toj sredini, prepoznala je 6 od 11 sastojaka caja g. Mije i samo radi toga vjerujem u biljne preparate, a da nezaboravim, iako sam imao gotovo savrsenu krvnu sliku, taj caj je maknuo i ono malo nedostataka u krvi kad sam ga pio. UFFF jesam opsiran, a nema gotovo nikakve veze sa temom..A ko detalje neko treba bilo u vezi caja, klomifena po 20kn ili lika koji u osijeku stisce po tabanima i proxeenu itd., neka pita,jer govorim iz osobnog iskustva i iskustva meni znanih muskih "prijatelja", te poznanika doktora...

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=Concepcion;1945066]S obzirom da ste mi puno pomogle svojim savjetima moram s vama podjelit naš mali napredak sad kad sam se napokon registrirala.

Mm je pio biastin 3 mjeseca 1 tbl dnevno, apsolutno nimalo nazalost nije promjenio stil života (duvan, alkohol,nekretanje, ni kilo manje) rezultat nakon ta 3 mj., 8% pokretnih spermija a strart (prije 6 mj kad smo saznali) je bio 3 pokretna (da da samo 3 u mililitru). 

neznam zasto je tvoj muz pio samo 1 tabl dnevno, a mogao je 4, jer na kutiji pise da se piju 4 dnevno
mm je pio 4 tabl. ali nije 3 mj nego manje ali nazalost samo se malo popravilo stanje....

----------


## daddyakBda

Već ranije sam spomenuo da sam koristio ulje ćurokota (black seed oil) i kako je isto popravilo moj nalaz spermiograma. Evo i još jednog konkretnog pokazatelja djelotvornosti. Od tri, nažalost neuspjela IVF postupka, zadnji put u septembru ove godine sam se "pripremao" koristeći ovo ulje. U prva dva pokušaja broj oplođenih jajnih stanica kod nas je bio jako mali:

1. IVF: ispunktirano 28, _zrelo 21, oplođeno samo 8_, na treći dan 7 (transfer) - 1 smrznuti (6 dan)
2. IVF: ispunktirano 16, _zrelo 12, oplođeno samo 4_, na treći dan 2 (transfer) - 1 smrznuti (6 dan)

U trećem pokušaju pripremam se sa ćurokotom, moram priznati neredovno. Po uputama jedna kašićica ujutro i navečer svaki dan tri mjeseca, recimo da sam upute slijedio 70%.

3. IVF: ispunktirano 15, _zrelo 10, oplođeno 8_, na 5 dan 6 (transfer) - 2 smrznuta (5 dan)

Vjerovatno zbog mog lošeg nalaza spermiograma, u prva dva pokušaja smo imali vrlo slab _fertilization rate_ od nekih 30%, da bi u zadnjem pokušaju uz (polu)redovito uzimanje ćurokota došli do normalnog _fertilization rate_-a od 80%.

Još da se velike brojke pretvore u jedan mali *+*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Polo

Argrh

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingeradva tjedna poslije  i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH  6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imaš li kakve preporuke, jer još čekam bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata.  :Sad:

----------


## Polo

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingera dva tjedna poslije i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH 6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata došao i piše 5 - 10 polimorfonukleara u vidnom polju. Kultura: Fiziološka flora uretre. Preporuca se ponoviti nakon toalete spolovila.Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imate li kakve preporuke, s obzirom na visok FSH i bakteriološki nalaz, da mi se malo pojasni. Puno hvala!!!

----------


## Polo

Bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata došao i piše 5 - 10 polimorfonukleara u vidnom polju. Kultura: Fiziološka flora uretre. Preporuca se ponoviti nakon toalete spolovila.Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imate li kakve preporuke, s obzirom na visok FSH (gore naveden) i bakteriološki nalaz, da mi se malo pojasni. Puno hvala!!!

----------


## argrh

Argrh

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingeradva tjedna poslije  i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH  6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imaš li kakve preporuke, jer još čekam bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata.

Javim ti na pp, nisam dugo bio ovdje ili mi posalji e-mail...
usput, evo smo bili na drugom pokusaju ICSI i ovaj put su pronasli u nativnom ejakulatu poveci broj...

----------


## argrh

Polo, posalji mi e-mail ako zelis...

----------


## MARINA25

Bog!!!Evo pokušala sam ti poslati mail. Zanimalo bi me nešto  jer smo u sličnoj situaciji, ali mislim da to nije moguće jer imaš premalo postova.

----------


## Polo

eki1977@yahoo.com

----------


## boss

nasla sam interesantan clanak pa cu ga prekopirati mozda ce nekom koristiti .


Medikamentna terapija koja nam stoji na raspolaganju u terapiji infertiliteta je veoma oskudna. Pored hormonskih preparata, na raspolaganju su nam lekovi koji utiču na povećanje pokretljivosti spermatozoida, vitaminski preparati i antbiotici za lečenje genitalnih infekcija.
Hormonska terapija je veoma efikasna kod malog broja pacijenata sa dijagnostikovanom insuficijencijom na nivou hipofize. Kod ovih pacijenata su vrednosti FSH i LH ispod ili na donjoj granici normale. Za zapocinjanje spermatogeneze neophodan je LH radi stimulacije lučenja zadovoljavajuće doze testosterona. Ovaj efekat se postize davanjem Pregnyl- a u dozi od 1000 do 5000 IJ 2 puta nedeljno.Ova terapija se daje do uspostavljanja pune androgenizacije što može potrajati i više meseci, a zatim se sa ciljem uspostavljanja spermatogeneze dodaje i FSH koji sadrže preparati Pergonal ili Humegon ( 75 IJ FSH i 75 IJ LH ). Ova terapija je dugotrajna i veoma skupa, a kao pozitivan efakat se smatra ukoliko se postigne 5 miliona spermatozoida u mililitru sperme što je kod ovih pacijenata dovoljno da dovede do trudnoće.
 Hormonska terapija se moze primenjivati i kod pacijenata sa normalnim hormonskim statusom.U ovim slučajevima terapija je empirijska, bazirana na iskustvu da ovi preparati mogu da dovedu do povećanja broja i kvaliteta spermatozoidia.Pretpostavlja se da je mehanizam dejstva u stimulaciji povećane produkcije testosterona što indirektno utiče i na spermatogenezu. Ukoliko se analizira efekat ove terapije u masi pacijenata koji je primaju, ona nema veliki efekat; samo kod malog broja pacijenata  terapijom se postiže trudnoca. Ipak ovaj oblik terapije se često primenjuje kod oligospermije jer  su izuzetno retki neželjeni efekati i komplikacije, a jedan broj pacijenata ipak od nje beneficira. U tu svrhu se daju antiestrogeni, Klomifen u dozi od 50 mg dnevno ili Tamoxifen ( Nolvadex ) u dozi od 20 mg dnevno. I u ovim slucajevima je terapija dugotrajna, minimalno traje 3 meseca da bi se postiglo poboljšanje,a po potrebi se moze produžiti. Posle prvog meseca terapije treba proveriti spermogram, da bi se otkrili pacijenti koji reaguju paradoksalno, smanjenjem broja spermatozoida. U tim slucajevima, treba prekinuti terapiju, a ovaj efekat je obično reverzibilan. Pregnyl i Pergonal se takodje mogu koristiti u cilju empirijske terapije oligospermije kod pacijenata sa normalnim hormonskim statusom, ali efekti nisu znacajno bolji u odnosu na antiestrogone, mada je cena znatno viša.
Iako je testosteron neophodan u procesu spermatogeneze, nije se pokazao efikasnim u terapijske svrhe. Sintetski testosteroni  ( Halotestin, Andriol ) samo kod malog broja pacijenata dovode do poboljšanja u broju i pokretljivosti spermatozoida. Smatra se da su moguci negativni efekti česti ( oštećenje jetre ) što čini da se ova terapija retko koristi. Prirodni testosteron se moze davati u velikim dozama ( 250 mg intramuskularno  1 x nedeljno tokom 2 meseca) sa ciljem da se prvo izazove supresija spermatogneze  posle koje se očekuje povećana proizvodnja kvalitetnijih spermatozoida. Iako je ova terapija efikasna ona je i rizična; kod jednog broja pacijenata, supresija i azoospermija ostaju trajne
U hormonsku terapiju u širem smislu spadaju i preparati koji se koriste u cilju terapije imunog infertiliteta. Prisustvo antispermatozoidnih antitela koji smanjuju pokretljivost spermatozoida zahteva terapiju kortikosteroidima. Najčesšće se prepisuje Pronison u dozi od 10 do 20 mg dnevno u trajanju od nekoliko meseci, odnosno do nestajanja antitela.  Ukoliko se koriste veće doze potrebno ih je dozirati prema menstrualnom ciklusu supruge, pocinje se 21. dana u trajanju od 7 dana tokom 3 ciklusa , ali su tada komplikacije češće i izraženije i manifestuju se povećanjem krvnog pritiska, gastrointestinalnim smetnjama,i psihickim promenama. S obzirom na obimne nuz efekte ove terapije kao I vrlo oskudne pozitivne efektea, sada se  smatra da dokazani imuni infertilitet treba lečiti  intrauterinom inseminacijom. Suštinu lečenja predstavlja obrada spermatozoida kojima se oni “očiste” od blokirajućih antitela.  
Genitalna infekcija kao jedan od uzroka infertiliteta mora biti lečena, međutim mora se naglasati da svako prisustvo bakterija u spermi ne znači i infekciju. Prostatis najbolje reaguje na dugotrajnu terapiju Bactrim - om. Epididimitis se leči polusinteskim penicilinima ( Pentrexyl ) ili cefalosporinima. Infekcije izazvane mikoplazmom i klamidijom koje se sve cesce dijagnostikuju se tretiraju tetraciklinima ili hinolonima
 ( Visiren, Cenin ).
Za lecenje astenospermije na raspolaganju su nam 3 preparata, Trental ( pentoxyfilin )
 Padutin ( kalikrein ) i  Proxeed ( carnitine ).  Mehanizam dejstva nijednog od ovih preparat nije jasan.
Arginin , kao nukleinska kiselina, u većim dozama I uz dugotrajnij korišćenje može da utiče na povećanje broja I pokretljivosti spermatozoida.
Od vitaminskih preparata ustanovljeno je da vitamin E i C imaju pozitivan efekat na spermatogenezu i preporučuju se u terapiji infertiliteta.
Od oligoelemenata koriste se selen I Zink. Sa zinkom treba biti oprezan, jer dugotrajno korišćenje u većim dozama može biti kontraproduktivno. Koristan je posle inefkcija, naročito infekcija prostate.

----------


## nadam10

Meni su to isto rekli na Svetom Duhu i doktor me otfkario u 5 minuta i to u stilu vjerojatno nećete moći imati djecu. 10 mjeseci sam koristio sve vitamine i čajeve koje sam prethodno naveo i dobili smo navjerojatno inteligentno i veselo djete. U vrtiću se čude kako je napredno. Sa 11. mjeseci je samostalno prohodala i sa 15 mjeseci govori oko 40 riječi. Tako da ne vjerujete samo jednom doktoru i klasičnoj medicini. 





> Mom mužu su na W rekli da uglavnom nema pomoći ali da može piti vitamine..Meni je bilo očajno kad sam od svih tih silnih liječnika skužila kako tome nema pomoći, jedino preostaje umjetna..Ok mi je umjetna, ali voljela bi ipak prirodno ako se ikako da..Ako ne..idemo dalje..I onda skužim da je na forumu puno cura koje su dobile prirodno bebicu,a mužići imali iste dijagnoze kao i moj..I zato sam neizmjerno sretna..
> Puse svima na trudu da odgovarate..

----------


## Denny 28

dakle ja sam nova,prvi post..
ok radi se o sljedećem,MM muž ima dijagnozu azoospermija s tim da je u sva tri pokušaja punkcije nađeno zdravih pokretnih spermija,istina broj je vrlo mali..pitanje glasi..jedan nam je doktor preporučio profertil kapsule pa me zanima dali neko ima bilo kakva iskustva i vrijedi li to pokušavati uzimati,navodno se uzima 3 mjeseca,hvala.... :Klap:

----------


## argrh

> dakle ja sam nova,prvi post..
> ok radi se o sljedećem,MM muž ima dijagnozu azoospermija s tim da je u sva tri pokušaja punkcije nađeno zdravih pokretnih spermija,istina broj je vrlo mali..pitanje glasi..jedan nam je doktor preporučio profertil kapsule pa me zanima dali neko ima bilo kakva iskustva i vrijedi li to pokušavati uzimati,navodno se uzima 3 mjeseca,hvala....


pozz: http://www.profertil.rs/studija.html

----------


## MARINA25

Draga Denny 28, mm je također koristio profertil 5 mjeseci ali mu nisu ništa pomogle, ali kako znam mužu od moje prije su pomogle, pa vrijedi pokušati. Sretno!!

----------


## split123

Ja i supruga pokusavamo vec 2 godine dobiti bebu ali nikako ne uspjeva.
Bio sam na pretragama tj samo spermogram i diagnoza je bila prvi put:
brzo umjereno pokretnih: 0%
sporo umjereno pokretnih:28%
neusmjereno pokretnih:6%
nepokretnih:66%

Moram vam reci da me to jako pogodilo jer sam covijek od familije i volio bi svoje dijete vise od icega.
proslo je godinu dana nakon nalaza i nista nismo uspjeli promjeniti sto se bebaca tice pa sam odlucio ponovno otici na test.

drugi test(nakon godine dana)

brzo umjereno pokretnih: 0%
sporo umjereno pokretnih:2%
neusmjereno pokretnih:2%
nepokretnih:96%

Neznam vise sto mi je ciniti..imam 29 god kao i supruga..
Ljecnik mi je preporucio podpomognutu oplodnju,a meni je to nepoznanica kao i sve ovo..
ako moze netko da me malo uputi bio bih zahvalan..

----------


## Legolas

> Ja i supruga pokusavamo vec 2 godine dobiti bebu ali nikako ne uspjeva.
> Bio sam na pretragama tj samo spermogram i diagnoza je bila prvi put:
> brzo umjereno pokretnih: 0%
> sporo umjereno pokretnih:28%
> neusmjereno pokretnih:6%
> nepokretnih:66%
> 
> Moram vam reci da me to jako pogodilo jer sam covijek od familije i volio bi svoje dijete vise od icega.
> proslo je godinu dana nakon nalaza i nista nismo uspjeli promjeniti sto se bebaca tice pa sam odlucio ponovno otici na test.
> ...


Nakon prvotnog šoka vrijeme je da se pokreneš i ostaviš razne predrasude iza sebe...  :Smile: 
Ovdje na forumu ćeš naći sve (i više) što ti treba. Posebno obrati pažnju na forume: "Potpomognuta oplodnja" i "Prije začeća". I... ne napuštaj nadu!

----------


## milivoj73

samo hrabro...imate pod nosom odličnu kliniku(Cito), imate firule...mladi ste i samo naprijed...
budite uporni, držite se Rodinog foruma gdje se treba informirati i doći će beba  :Smile: 
2 godine je dosta, znači treba krenuti...

----------


## Brunaa

Poz svima. Nova sam na forumu, čitam što i koliko stignem, ali bila bih jako zahvalna kada bi se javio netko kod koga se nalaz od M popravio sa _oligoasthenoteratozoospermia_ na _normozoospermia_. 
Naime, MM je u početku imao normozoospermia da bi potom došao preko oligoteratozoospermia na oligoasthenoteratozoospermia sa smanjenim volumenom ejakulata, sve skupa loš nalaz traje već 9 mjeseci. Ovu dijagnozu smo pokušavali  popraviti na razne načine, pio je razne biljne čajeve (ne mogu navesti kako se zovu jer su to čajevi od tzv. travara namijenjeni za ovu svrhu), vitamine, bolje rečeno šaku vitamina svaki dan (bioastin, E, cink, maca potent, koenzim Q10, a trenutno koristi tribestan tablete i goji bobice-preporuka biologa iz Poliklinike IVF), inače vodi uredan sportski život, ne pije, ne puši, umjereno se bavi tjelesnom aktivnošću, ali mu je posao jako stresan, i to baš od perioda kad mu se nalaz pogoršao.
Inače, odlučili smo se za postupak u MB, ali bez obzira i na to, htjeli bi što je više moguće do postupka (06 ili 09/2012) popraviti nalaz.
Vidim da *Vedre* i *Klara31* spominju travara Miju čiji su čajevi dali rezultata, pls ako može brojček, bila bih vam jako zahvalna.
Veliki pozdravko svima  :Bye:

----------


## ivica_k

gdin Mijo Katurić 021/247-163
sretno vam!

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala puno! Vidjela sam nakon što sam poslala post brojček iznad gore, ali svejedno hvala još jednom. Pozdravko  :Bye:

----------


## vedre

Brunaa, Miju ti je najbolje zvati od 5 popodne,jer do 3 radi.sretno i javi nam razultate.

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala Vedre! Pokušavala sam jučer i danas, al ga ne mogu dobiti nikako. Kako Gibo kaže _Ne odustajem..........._
Javim se svakako. Zarazila sam se ovim forumom, kako sam nova pa stalno "čeprkam" i čitam...
Krajem veljače/početkom ožujka MM će raditi novi nalaz, pa me baš zanima kako će djelovati trenutna terapija...?...  :Idea:

----------


## spodoba

naidjoh na ovaj clanak..
http://www.springerlink.com/content/g17218x163x15672/

----------


## elly07

ne pitam za sebe, nego je moj brat jučer digao nalaze s-grama i ne znam konkretne podatke o pokretljivosti i morfologiji spermija, ali znam da ih je svega 3mil i da mu je doktor rekao da nema prevelike nade u prirodno začeće nego da razmišljaju o MPO.
Čitat ću dalje koji su koraci, ali me tu zanima da mi pomognete oko onoga što sam dosad pročitala ali nisam baš shvatila.
Planovi su:
1. zvati gosp. Miju
2. Profertil (možemo ga naručiti iz Austrije, ali da li se u međuvremenu može već naći i u Hrvatskoj?)
3. Bioastin Supreme
Moja pitanja su:
1. Koliko tableta Profertila a koliko Bioastina Supreme dnevno?
2. Da li se uopće smiju kombinirati Bioastin supreme i Profertil ili je toga previše?
3. Treba li još nešto uz ovo gore navedeno?
Hvala vam puno na pomoći  :Smile: 
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je vama kad ja već dva dana ne dolazim k sebi od ove info i činjenice da sam prvi puta u životu vidjela brata da plače  :Sad:

----------


## drizl

ne znam da li će kome pomoć, al evo, mi smo popravili spermiogram s matičnom mliječi i to nakon samo 8 dana uzimanja po 2 puta dnevno. od astenozoospermije do normozoospermije

----------


## geceta

hej, 
prvi put na ovoj temi, ne stignem bas sad sve popratit ali vidim pise se o gdinu. Miji, salje li on postom? da ne zovem covjeka bzvz. i zna li netko cijenu Profertila te kako ga naruciti u Zgb?
hvala!

----------


## sanchica

Molim vas za broj telefona travara Mije. Hitno je...  :Smile:

----------


## nov@

Pozdrav!
Evo i mi tražimo raznorazne načine kako bi poboljšali spermiogram, pa sam sad vidim da se spominje g.Mijo. 
Jel kaže on koji su sastojci tog čaja, piše li na bočici/vrečici?

----------


## vatra86

Koja vam je dijagnoza i s cim ste sve probavali? 
Mm je na prvom.sgramu bila azoo,tj.kryptozoo..nakon 3 mj. Uzimanja cinka,vit c i maticne mlijeci je oligoastheno..

----------


## nov@

> Koja vam je dijagnoza i s cim ste sve probavali? 
> Mm je na prvom.sgramu bila azoo,tj.kryptozoo..nakon 3 mj. Uzimanja cinka,vit c i maticne mlijeci je oligoastheno..



oligoasthenoterato. Od 12.mj uzima l arginin, selen i vitemin E, i složit ću biljnu mješavinu za čaj, pošto skoro sve te biljke koje su poznate da pozitivno utječu na plodnost, imam u svom vrtu, pa ćemo na proljeće vidjeti rezultat...

----------


## bamilic

MM je tri mjeseca pio sexovit forte 1 tbl dnevno i bioastin 1 tbl dnevno, preporučila nam doktorica. dijagnoza astenozoospermia, nakon 3 mjeseca i dalje ta dijagnoza, ali mnogo bolje vrijednosti, prema granici s normalnim.

----------


## phiphy

Mm je pio L-Arginin, tekući L-Carnitine, cink, selen, koenzim q10 i acetyl L-carnitine. Vitamin E nije htio piti. To je sastojci tableta Profertil, samo što je puno jeftinije kupiti tabletice posebno, nego kao Profertil. Većina stvari bila je od Solgara, osim L-Arginina (najprije Natrol, a onda Weider) i Koenzima q10 (Kal). Od zabetonirane astheno, nakon 3 mjeseca tretmana, prvi spermiogr. normo, i to kakva!, i onda mjesec dana kasnije još jedna normo. Tada sam ostala trudna pa dalje ne znamo, ali njemu je tretman definitivno pomogao jer druge stvari nije mijenjao.

----------


## phiphy

Samo da još nadodam da smo ovaj acetyl L-carnitine 'izvukli' iz tableta Proxeed, toga nema u Profertilu.

----------


## anaši1507

MM je pio Profertil i tek nakon 6 mjeseci mu se nalaz počeo popravljati sa 0,00 brzo pokretnih spermića došli smo do 20%, ali nikako da tu TERATO popravimo, dal vi znate riješenje????? e još nešto nakon što je prestao piti Profertila (ja kao rekla napravimo pauzu od 3 mjeseca) spermiogram se opet pogoršao....

----------


## ljubilica

što se tiče terato dijela, nama je biolog u IVF poliklinici savjetovao goji bobice (ima ih u bio&bio 10dkg/cca75kn, mi smo našli najpovoljnije u Varaždinu 1/2kg-120kn) svaki dan koliko stane u jušnu žlicu i folnu kiselinu. ja sam dodala i biastin. od dg oligoasthenoterato, sad smo samo na astheno.sve se promijenilo u 2 mj.
naravno, izbacili uske gaće, tuširanje samo mlakom vodom, mobitel van džepa, laptop van krila-sve to ima posljedica

----------


## tetadoktor

*ljubilice*, može neki kontakt za goji bobice u Varaždinu? možeš i na pp

hvala

----------


## vulkan

Evo možda netko proba pa pomogne-mm 6 god dijagnoza teška olighoasthenozospermia,probali skoro sve  ali nikad ni pomaka,zadnje što je pio proizvodi od aloe vere Foreverliving,čaj,gel,tablete za pokretljivost spermija pijo je mjesec dana i ja u postupku iza toga ostala trudna,a spermiogram dr.rekao skoro pa u granici normale-ja pala na guzu...e sad da li je to stvarno pomoglo ?ja vjerujem da ima nešto u tome...sretno svima!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Molim te napisi tocan naziv tih proizvoda. Mali Mimi je navela Argi +, ali ti spominjes nekoliko njih...hvala!

----------


## ivica_k

Jos nesto; kad kazes teska oat, to bi znacilo par plivaca, 10t, 100t...u svakom slucaju cestitam!

----------


## nov@

> Mm je pio L-Arginin, tekući L-Carnitine, cink, selen, koenzim q10 i acetyl L-carnitine. Vitamin E nije htio piti. To je sastojci tableta Profertil, samo što je puno jeftinije kupiti tabletice posebno, nego kao Profertil. Većina stvari bila je od Solgara, osim L-Arginina (najprije Natrol, a onda Weider) i Koenzima q10 (Kal). Od zabetonirane astheno, nakon 3 mjeseca tretmana, prvi spermiogr. normo, i to kakva!, i onda mjesec dana kasnije još jedna normo. Tada sam ostala trudna pa dalje ne znamo, ali njemu je tretman definitivno pomogao jer druge stvari nije mijenjao.


To sve je pio odjednom?

----------


## nov@

> što se tiče terato dijela, nama je biolog u IVF poliklinici savjetovao goji bobice (ima ih u bio&bio 10dkg/cca75kn, mi smo našli najpovoljnije u Varaždinu 1/2kg-120kn) svaki dan koliko stane u jušnu žlicu i folnu kiselinu. ja sam dodala i biastin. od dg oligoasthenoterato, sad smo samo na astheno.sve se promijenilo u 2 mj.
> naravno, izbacili uske gaće, tuširanje samo mlakom vodom, mobitel van džepa, laptop van krila-sve to ima posljedica


Goji bobice je uzimao u sušenom obliku, pripremljene kao čaj ili?

----------


## phiphy

Pio je svaki dan po uputi na pakiranju. L-Carnitine je pio ujutro, natašte, Acetyl L-Carnitine između obroka, a ostalo s obrokom.

----------


## nov@

Jel netko probao kakvu terapiju samo sa ljekovitim biljem, pripravcima, čajevima, tinkturama isl...(ali da zna o kojim biljkama se radi, a ne sa ˝čarobnim˝ pripravcima nepoznatih travara)

----------


## phiphy

> e još nešto nakon što je prestao piti Profertila (ja kao rekla napravimo pauzu od 3 mjeseca) spermiogram se opet pogoršao....


Koliko sam se ja informirala, to je za očekivati. S ovim pripravcima se ustvari napumpaju te neke stvari koji pomažu pokretljivosti, kvaliteti i broju spermija, a kad se nivo tih vitamina i minerala vrati u normalnu s prestankom uzimanja preparata bilo koje vrste, i spermiogram se vraća u svoje 'prirodno' stanje.

----------


## vulkan

Ivica-k spermiogram je uvijek bio 0% A brzo progresivnih ,kao i B  progresivnih,a tada je imao 18% brzo progresivnih spermija...to su proizvodi od aloe vera,on je koristio Herbalife čaj u kesicama za čišćenje organizma,Argi + -to je kao neki prah koji se mješa sa vodom tipo cedevita koji je za pokretljivost spermija -po meni najvažnije,gel koji se pije isto za čiščenje organizma-i ja sam pila jedan gel,a mm ih je dobio 3 to je za mjesec dana jer je pio ujutro i navečer a ja samo jednom na dan ujutro čisto za pročistiti organizam,i pio je tablete GIN-CHIA...to nas je došlo koštat 1600 kn

----------


## krojachica

cure, pokušavam naći ali nikako ne mogu, negdje je netko bio napisao recept za kuglice/kolačiće za bolji spermiogram,
znam da je unutra išlo više vrsta sjemenki, valjda med i dr.
jel netko zna nešto o tome?

----------


## nov@

> cure, pokušavam naći ali nikako ne mogu, negdje je netko bio napisao recept za kuglice/kolačiće za bolji spermiogram,
> znam da je unutra išlo više vrsta sjemenki, valjda med i dr.
> jel netko zna nešto o tome?


Našla sam jednom na nekom forumu ovaj recept: 100 gr oraha, ,100 gr badema 100 gr kikirikija -neslanog, 100 gr ljesnika, 100 gr kokosa, 100 gr sezama, 100 gr oljustenih sjemenki bundeve, 100 gr oljustenih sjemenki suncokreta- neslanih, 100 gr grozdjica, 100 gr suvih smokava, 100 gr suhih sljiva, 100 gr suhih kajsija (ili marelica)sve nasjeckas ili izblendas i pomijesas sa 1kg meda (ujutro i navečer jednu žlicu)

----------


## mhadina

Kao što sam i sam tražeći našao, čaj od sjemena piskavice, C-vitamin + Zn tablete i tako tri mjeseca pa probati, nama je uspjelo!

----------


## mhadina

> Kao što sam i sam tražeći našao, čaj od sjemena piskavice, C-vitamin + Zn tablete i tako tri mjeseca pa probati, nama je uspjelo!


Točnije: piskavicu (u obliku sjemenki pa se pije čaj i tko može guta i sjemenke - ja sam ponnekad), Zn, C-vitamin L-karnitin

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav..evo javljam se na ovaj topić pošto se i mi borimo s lošim spermiogramom (dijagnoza u potpisu) MM pije puuno tabletica;tikvine sjemenke+vitamin E,Biotin,Zink,Calcij,Vitamin D3,Vitamin C-za jačanje imuniteta,Magnezij i PROfertil. Pije ovu skupinu lijekova nekih mjesec dana i vec se vidi poboljšanje. Svi lijekovi su od Sunlife,osim profertila,mi ga kupujemo u Austriji i dođe 50 eura-60 tableta.

----------


## rino085

Nedavno sam se registrirao na forumu, iako ga aktivno pratim već duže vrijeme. I sam sam imao problema sa lošim spemiogramom, te koristio od bioastina i kojekakvih kombinacija do profertila. I nakon cca. 20 dana profertila uspjeli smo.

----------


## Zima77

> Nedavno sam se registrirao na forumu, iako ga aktivno pratim već duže vrijeme. I sam sam imao problema sa lošim spemiogramom, te koristio od bioastina i kojekakvih kombinacija do profertila. I nakon cca. 20 dana profertila uspjeli smo.


gdje nabavljate profertil please broj ili adresu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi smo profertil nabavljali iz Austrije i bio je skup, još skuplji kad su nam poštom slali, jer smo plaćai i carinu na njega.
I nije nam pomogao  :Sad:

----------


## Stena

Bas sam čitala da za plivače pomaže i čaj od piskavice.Ne preostaje nam ništa nego da mm kuham čajić pa neka pijucka. :Grin:  Mislim da ga se može kupit u bilo kojoj ljekarni. Ima tko iskustva s piskavicom?

----------


## ljubilica

mi od jučer koristimo biljne preparate bronholeks kapi u kombinaciji s urološkim čajem... ja čekam/nečekam vješticu pa ćemo vidjeti
čitala sam dosta o tome a imam i pozitivno iskustvo kolegice!

----------


## Stena

Eh kod nas drugačiji problem pošto mm ima kroničnu upalu prostate nalaz varira,malo se poboljša,pa pogorša,šećemo od Azoo pa Oligo,a u ovom zadnjem postupku pokazalo se da je katastrofa-CRYPTOZOOSPERMIA
Kad se upala aktivira dođe do povećanja tjelesne temp. i spermići se ulijene. 
Dali je prostata uzrok što nema spermija u ejakulatu (CRYPTOZOOSPERMIA),a gdje su onda ?!? Do prije mjesec dana je količinski imao jako puno samo što su "lijeni".
Ali ovo je sad bio  :Shock:

----------


## vatra86

Stena- mm isto varira od crypto do oligo,pije cink i vit c, on misli da to ovisi o apstinenciji..sutra ce bit 5 dana apst pa cemo vidjeti jel sta bolji..

----------


## tetadoktor

morfologiju smo poboljsali sa cistom maticnom mlijeci i koenzimom Q10

----------


## bubekica

mi vise ni ne pokusavamo s apstinencijom kracom od 7 dana - po preporuci androloga.
ja sam konacno uspjela natjerat mm da ponovo pocne pit sexovit forte (pio je mjesec dana prije postupka i kad smo dobili 8 embrija je prestao - jer - on je svoj posao odradio) - sad nas je malo ulovila panika buduci nam je ovaj fet zadnja sansa prije ponovne stimulacije. pa rekoh, da krenemo na vrijeme.

----------


## Stena

> Stena- mm isto varira od crypto do oligo,pije cink i vit c, on misli da to ovisi o apstinenciji..sutra ce bit 5 dana apst pa cemo vidjeti jel sta bolji..


MM apstinirao 3 dana,baš zbog upale,pa ništa,zadnji put je apstinirao 5 dana i opet nisu našli pokretnog,nego je ponovo morao dati uzorak. Ma ne znam više toliko lijekova,što na prirodnoj bazi pa antibiotici (a oni kao ne smetaju sjemenu) Malo se poboljša..pa opet šokira.
Ima alkohol veze sa ishodom spermiograma? Popije tu i tamo čašicu vina i tak.

----------


## bubekica

*stena* tu i tamo casica vina moze samo poboljsati sgram (ako je vino kvalitetno) - nemoj doduse da se sad krene lijecit vinom  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

Nama cini se varira s-gram, prvo oat, pa astheno nakon cca 72 dana ali i terapije, a sad na transferu oligo  :Confused:  ?? Doduse, apstinencija je bila cca 2 dana zbog gluposti.... Bas me zanima sta ce biti slijedeci put. Ove preparate bi oboje trebali piti ali pored svih tableta......vidjet cu sta cu s njim, pije se 3x/2dcl...

----------


## barbi26

ja vam mogu reći naše iskustvo s čajem g. mije... prije 5g mm je imao oligoasthenotherato, dijagnoza je uvijek bila jednoznačna malo su se mijenjali postotci, pio je čaj 2mj i na samom postupku, patrik je rekao da je s-gram skoro pa odličan... sada prije 4mj kada je ponovio s-gram terato se maknula, morfologija im je ok, ali oligoastheno je još i puno znatnija nego prije, naručila mu čaj, pio ga je nekih mjesec dana, i baš sam inzistirala da mi lana kaže ima li kakvih pomaka, ali ovaj put ništa...

što se tiče sastojaka, teško je sve pogoditi ali sasvim sigurno ima mažurana (origana) i piskavice, otkriva ga okus i miris. mm ga voli njemu je fin, on inače voli te mediteranske mirise... košta 230kn s dostavom
uz čaj dobijemo upute što još uzimati, naveden je e vitamin, ali nije ga pio ni prvi ni ovaj put, sir i vrhnje, to voli i inače često jede, i sirutku...

----------


## barbi26

p.s. *Ljubilice* predivan ti je potpis!!!

----------


## ljubilica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Frćka

ubacujem se kao padobranac, pozdrav svima!!! :Smile: 
Naše iskustvo:
14.09.2010.-asthenozoospermia, i to katastrofa, motility 13%, Rapid 10%.
15.12.2010. - oligoasthenozoospermia,  još gore, Motility 2%, Rapid 1%
Navalili na tablete odmah: Mulitivitamini, vitamin-C od 500, selen, cink i to je to sve do
21.05.2012. - opet asthenozospermia, ali maljo bplje, Motilyty 17%, Rapid 13%
MM popizdio i rekao da gotovo s tabletama, kljuka se bezveze, a niš posebno!
Cijelo ljeto bez tabletica i u 09.mjesecu ja po sve one nalaze da krenemo na MPO, kad brisevi Urela plazma >10000 i morala piti dioksiclin. Dali oni i MM-u da popije samnom da se ne vrtimo u krug.
11.mjesec moji brisevi super, prva inseminacija 06.12.2012., MM ostavio bebače i nismo ni znali da će dobiti nalaz kad ono 
Normozoospermia, Motility 45%, rapid 35%!!!
01.02.2013. Asthenozoospermia, ali Motility 38%, Rapid 31%, znači 2% manje nego treba, odlično
28.02.2013. Normozospermia, Motility 61%, rapid 51%
Za mjesec dana opet Oligo, ali smo imali gripu 10 dana i opet
19.04.2013 - Normozoospermia, 48, 41%!!!
Znači od 5.mjeseca prošle godine ne pije ništa, a ja sve ovo pripisujem doksiclinu koji smo popili zbog urele, šta drugo?
Ništa drugo nismo promijenili, čak apstinencija 2 dana, pa opet super!
Eto toliko, malo naširoko, al nek se nađe! :Smile: ))

----------


## Biljka

Jos jedan padobranac  :Smile:  Moj suprug je imao Oligoasthenozoospermiu uzrokovanu varikocelom. Prko 90% mrtvih spermatozoida jedva 5% pokretnih u smeru. Poceo je da jede piskavicu i onaj narodni lek od svih mogucih semenki i meda i spermogram mu se popravio ali ne drasticno. Onda je uz to poceo i da se hladi i uzima galitifen. Hladio se gde god je stigao i koliko god je mogao. Polivao se hladnom vodom nosio ohladjene vlazne maramice menjao ih na sakih pola sata. Jedino je spavanje bilo problem ali spavao je bez donjeg vesa. Za manje od mesec dana kada je uradio spermogra rezultat je bio 48% pokretnih spermatozoida.

----------


## kismet

MM je nakon prvog nalaza - teška oligoasthenozoospermia (oko 5 miliona u uzorku, mali % progresivno pokretnih) došao do 15 miliona (oligozoospermia) uz terapiju:
Natural Wealth Imunne booster 3x1 + BioAstin Supreme 1x6mg; u to vrijeme sam imala spontanu trudnoću (nažalost, blighted o.).
Nakon operacije kojom je riješio upalni proces u organizmu, sljedeća tri nalaza su pokazala normozoospermiu i to oko 120 miliona! Napominjem, nakon moje prve trudnoće nije više ništa konzumirao od terapije...tako da pretpostavljam da je upala bila ključ svega, ali vrijedi probati, ovaj BioAstin, u navedenoj dozi, svi preporučuju, vrijedi novaca (mislim da je oko 220 kn u Bio&bio)

----------


## anđeo26012013

> ubacujem se kao padobranac, pozdrav svima!!!
> Naše iskustvo:
> 14.09.2010.-asthenozoospermia, i to katastrofa, motility 13%, Rapid 10%.
> 15.12.2010. - oligoasthenozoospermia,  još gore, Motility 2%, Rapid 1%
> Navalili na tablete odmah: Mulitivitamini, vitamin-C od 500, selen, cink i to je to sve do
> 21.05.2012. - opet asthenozospermia, ali maljo bplje, Motilyty 17%, Rapid 13%
> MM popizdio i rekao da gotovo s tabletama, kljuka se bezveze, a niš posebno!
> Cijelo ljeto bez tabletica i u 09.mjesecu ja po sve one nalaze da krenemo na MPO, kad brisevi Urela plazma >10000 i morala piti dioksiclin. Dali oni i MM-u da popije samnom da se ne vrtimo u krug.
> 11.mjesec moji brisevi super, prva inseminacija 06.12.2012., MM ostavio bebače i nismo ni znali da će dobiti nalaz kad ono 
> ...


vrlo moguće...ja imam ureoplazmu i isto sam dobila te antibiotike i dala ih je i njemu,veli da mu se spermiji ubrzaju ako ima kod njega kakvih problema??a poslije ide i on napravit nalaze pa ćemo vidjet

----------


## Leptiric22

Pozz!! Moj muz je imao oligoastenozoospermiu, nakon te dijagnoze pio je 3 mj sve one vitamine od bioastina, tribestana, vitamina e,cinka itd itd.  Medjutim slijedeci nalaz je pokazao oligoastenoteratospermiu dakle jos gore.
Nakon sto sam cula za casnu ljubicu u posusju odlucili smo se otici pa probati njene prirodne lijekove i spermiogram se znacajno popravio sa 2 mil skocili su na 15 mil od 0% brze pokr dosao je do 25% s tim da su ostali umjereni od cega 30% nepokr
Takodjer se i morfologija popravila.
Inace mm je sve ostalo u redu, nismo uspjeli naci uzrok neolodnosti.
Ipak drago nam je sta je casna ljubica pomogla i nastavit cemo s tim, toplo preporucujem svima sa slicnim problemom  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala* Leptirić22*, jako korisna informacija parovima sa tom dijagnozom muške neplodnosti. Kod nas je isto slučaj OA. Moj muž trenutno pije čaj od jednog čovjeka (također sve na prirodnoj bazi). Napravio je nalaz nakon samo 20-tak dana i bilo je pomaka kod pokretljivosti, ali kako ga pije cijelo ljeto vidjet ćemo rezultate na slijedećem spermiogramu. A svakako je dobro došla svaka nova informacija. Da li se vi onda također pripremate za postupak ili??
Da i moram naglasit da je i moj muž također pio bioastin, cink, selen i svašta još, ali nije bilo nekog većeg pomaka.

----------


## Denis545sined

Lijep pozdrav, ja sam Denis i već par mjeseci se borim sa lošim spermiogramom. Kod mene je problem što imam jako nizak postotak progresivno pokretnih spermija koji iznosui 1% dok je ukupna pokretljivost 50%. Trenutno koristim proxeed i poboljšao sam prehranu i aktivnost. Također planiram koristiti i ulje od ćurokota. 
Molim da mi neko od vas proslijedi broj od gosp. Mije. Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## ivica_k

Izvoli Denis, broj gdina Mije je 021/247-163

----------


## sara10

Mom mužu se dosta poboljšala pokretljivost spermija, pije Mijin čaj od početka ljeta i jede svaki dan oko 10 dag DOMAĆEG SVJEŽEG SIRA, sir je bitan za pokretljivost (to je također po preporuci gdina Mije), al nažalost mu se broj ne povećava. Tako da toplo preporučam svima kod kojih je uzrok neplodnosti muški faktor, a pogotovo kod onih di je dijagnoza samo astheno...da jedu svježeg sira i rezultat će sigurno biti dobar.

----------


## sara10

Baš sam htjela pitat Leptirić22 za kontakt časne Ljubice iz Posušja, a vidim da Leptirić ima samo 1 post i da nije baš aktivna, al pronašla sam broj na mojoj dragoj temi "molitva za naš uspjeh" stranica 11, broj časne je (ako nekog slučajno zanima) je :* 00387 63 32632400*.

----------


## sladja01

Citam po internetu, ali na kraju ne znam sta je najbolje, pa vas molim za pomoc. Uz hrpu dosadasnjih tableta, odlucili smo kupiti Profertil kapsule jer nam je s gram dosta los. Ako su i vasi muzevi pili, na koji nacin je najbolje, obadvije odjednom, prije ili poslije jela...ili to nije bitno..hvala  :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Sladja, MM je Profertil uzimao ujutro i naveče uz obrok..
Kod nas nije bilo velikog poboljšanja  :Sad: 
MM je s-gram popravio uz pomoć Bioastin kapsula 2x2-3 mjeseca, nakon toga 2x1 Proxeed. Uz to svaki dan je uzimao 2žlice meda (pol kg meda, pol kg oraha, velika šaka sjeckanog celera) Sa 4 milijona spermija ukupno, na 80 milijona, pokretljivost a+b je 10% (skoro isto kao i prije terapije)
sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Cure mm je uzimao profertil s mm dnevno 2 tab 1 zlicicu mm. Popravio se nalaz za 40% tak da smo mi zadovoljni.

----------


## vatra86

Mm je poceo piti Profertil i na kutiji pise da se uzima 1. Tbl na dan.. Tko je vama rekao dvije? Mislim, pit ce on i dvije ako treba. Prije godinu je imao 6 mil a sada azoo, pa cemo vidjeti da li ce biti barem malo poboljsanja da krenemo u postupak

----------


## antony34

Vatra nama je rekao moj mpo dok.

----------


## sladja01

Na našoj kutiji piše dvije tablete prije ili u toku jela jednom dnevno a čitajući po netu,svakako se pije po dvije na dan, a i nama je doktor rekao da je pakiranje od 180 tableta za 3 mj. Eto mi se nadamo da ce nam bar malo pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## hulija

Mm je piese profertil pre 5 god I sgram se podobrI I koga prestana pak se vlosi I stignavme do icsi samo tako da moze da ima deca I icsi zavrsi so spontan u 6 nedela I saa piese zimata cink selen vitaminI a c I e dva mesecI I napravi pauza I saa spermogramot e ok I pak pocna da pie vit a c I e I cink I selen oti u Sept pocnuvame so vtoro IVF

----------


## cicko87

Pozzzz, ima li tko kakvo iskustvo s BiAstinom? Pije 1 dan uz ručak

----------


## vatra86

Mm pio 3 mj i od azoo dosli do 2,9 mil/ml, sad opet azoo pa pije Profertil

----------


## bubekica

MM pije vec cca mjesec i pol, ali 3 tablete dnevno, nismo jos ponavljam sgram, javim dal se sto promijenilo. pije i immunace Extra 1 dnevno i 2 zlice mjesavine sjemenki i suhog voca dnevno.

----------


## sladja01

Bubekice, opet se vraćam na ovu temu...Moj moj pije evo već skoro 3 mj Profertil po dvije dnevno, sada smo naručili još jednu jednu kutiju od 180 tableta jer ako ćemo idući mjesec u postupak da se možda još stanje popravi...ali jučer sam zaboravila pitati doktora jel se smije Profertil piti duže od 3 mj ili treba pauza i ti kažeš da ih tvoj muž pije po 3 dnevno, jel vam to doktor preporučio i ne znam jel bi bilo pametno da sada prije postupka i moj tako pije pa da imaju jače djelovanje? Oprosti što gnjavim, ali uvijek si od pomoći i puno toga znaš pa možda znaš i više o ovome...

----------


## bubekica

*sladja* krivo si me shvatila, mm pije bioastin 3 tablete dnevno. sad lovim spermije, ako ih ne bude kroz par pokusaja planiramo i mi na terapiju profertilom.

----------


## sladja01

Ahaa, a sorry  :Smile:  moj će onda nastaviti piti po dvije pa kud puklo da puklo  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Bubekice, opet se vraćam na ovu temu...Moj moj pije evo već skoro 3 mj Profertil po dvije dnevno, sada smo naručili još jednu jednu kutiju od 180 tableta jer ako ćemo idući mjesec u postupak da se možda još stanje popravi...ali jučer sam zaboravila pitati doktora jel se smije Profertil piti duže od 3 mj ili treba pauza i ti kažeš da ih tvoj muž pije po 3 dnevno, jel vam to doktor preporučio i ne znam jel bi bilo pametno da sada prije postupka i moj tako pije pa da imaju jače djelovanje? Oprosti što gnjavim, ali uvijek si od pomoći i puno toga znaš pa možda znaš i više o ovome...



Na Profertilu pise da se pije do postizanja trudnoce. Mi smo ga tek poceli, a jedan eminentni MPO dr mi je rekao da nema potrebe piti vise od 1 tbl. dnevno jer se nece nista znacajnije dogoditi u smislu poboljsanja kvalitete spermiograma. Sretno u svakom slucaju

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, sretno i vama...nama je doktor rekao da pije po dvije, a vidjet ćemo jel će se šta popraviti. Još samo pitanje, jeste vi kupili tablete kod nas u ljekarnoj ili negdje vani? Mi smo naručili iz neke ljekarne u Njemačkoj jer su malo jeftinije a nadamo se da su iste kvalitete kao i ove kupljene kod nas.

----------


## vatra86

Nama je sad 3 mj Profertila, u petak ponavljamo sgram, pa vam javim jel sta pomogao. Pogledajte si i tablete FertilAid mislim da su malo jace i bolje od Profertila, preko iHerba se ih moze naručiti.
Mi smo Profertil kupovali u Italiji i kostale su nekih 45 eura/60 tbl. Isto ih pije po dvije dnevno, a mislim da ce ih piti do postupka..

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam naletila na neku biljnu ljekarnu u Dugom Selu i platila 410 kuna

----------


## perlica55

Cure ima li poboljšanih spermiograma??
Zna li tko kolko dnevno Dopabean tableta treba uzimati??
MM još nije bio na kontroli, ali nema ni +  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

Kod nas nazalost nema nikakvog pomaka.

----------


## ivana.sky

mm s-gram bio ok - "prolazan", jedino malo niza pokretljivost, iduci tjedan ponovno ide dat uorak i provjerit zbog aih, i kod androloga 18.9. zbog likvefakcije
trenutno na svoju ruku pije kapsule iz dma (sa vitaminom B1, B6, B12, C, uz cink, bakar, l-karnitin-l-tartrat i ulje bundevinih sjemenki) u kombinaciji sa selenom, ne znam jel netko od vasih m-eva probao? vidit cemo kako je to djelovalo na nasu sliku pa vam javim, mozda nekom uspije i to pomoc  :Unsure:

----------


## vatra86

Ni kod nas nema pomaka

----------


## perlica55

MM je dva i pol mjeseca na Proxeedu 2x1 vercicu, za mjesec dana ce ipak na s-gram, pa da vidimo kakvo je sada stanje... Prošli put riješili smo oligo, sada se nadamo barem malo boljoj astheno... Sretno svima

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja bih vam rekla da je mm popravio spermiogram tako sto je smrsavio 25 kg i skroz presao na lchf prehranu, jer je nalaz u 5 mj u cita bio idealan normo. Ali...., taj sugavi ali, nalaz u petrovoj kraj 6 mjeseca je bija najgori ikad  :Sad: ， tako da ne znam sta bi rekls

----------


## bubekica

*PapigaCapo* a jel i dalje bio na LCHF?
jel ovaj iz 6mj bio slican onima prije popravljanja/mrsavljenja?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Bubekica, ne, ovaj sada je najgori ikada, najblizi nalazu iz 2010 g, a nakon toga je vise puta bio bolji. On je i dalje na lchf-u, prihvatio takvu prehranu i ne odstupa.

----------


## bubekica

hocete ponavljati uskoro?

----------


## PapigaCapo

Tesko ga je bilo i ovako uhvatit da radi nalaz. Pokusat cu ga izmolit da ode opet u cita..

----------


## ivana.sky

evo da vam javim kako sam i rekla... nalaz bolji nego prosli put, kod androloga sve ok - likvefakcija presla iz 2 u 1

ne znam jel vam to ista znaci, ali eto mozda i ova "jeftinija" verzija vitamina nekome pomogne... inace mm (28god) je pusac - i to preko 10god, ne bavi se sportom i nije da bas pazi na prehranu (jede sve sto stavis pred njega), dosta je pod stresom i radio je zadnje 3god fizicki vrlo zahtjevan posao sa cak nekad i opasnim sredstvima... ja sam mislila da ce i njemu nalazi bit uzas, al eto... iznenadili smo se ugodno  :Smile: 

zelim puno srece i vama i vasim muzevima i neka vam svima nalazi budu odlicni  :fige:

----------


## Huljica

Moram ovo napisat za sve vas koji muku mučite sa spermiogramima. Mi smo 9 godina pokušavali na razno razne načine ali ništa nije pomagalo. Na ovom sam forumu našla broj travara Mije iz solina i više luda od svega odlučila nazvat. 150kn,mješavina za 3 mjeseca(nama trajalo 4 i pol). Spermiogram sve godine bio loš a  na kraju došao do toga da biologica nije mogla uopće nać spermice nego jekako je rekla radila nekakvu centrifugu taloga da bi našla neka jadna 3 al nepomična. Eto,tad sam izgubila nadu i zvala Miju ne vjerujuć ni u to. Od svih tabletauvijek bilo sve gore. Nakon 4 mjeseca tog čaja,vitamina e i 100 g svježeg sira dnevno spermiogram u novom postupku savršen! Prvi put u sve te godine! Postupak  u prirodnom ciklusu,jedna stanica,ja trudna 30 tjedana...samo molim Boga da sve bude u redu do kraja. Želim Vam svima svu sreću,ako niste,pokušajte s tim čajem,nemate što izgubiti. On će vam sve objasniti,jedino čega se mm nije pridržavao je da nije cijedio čaj nakon 10 min već bi ga pustio po sat-dva... sad...Sretno!

----------


## sladja01

*Huljica*, nakon toliko muke, ovo je zaista prekrasna vijest i lijepo šo ste to podijelili sa svima nama, možda još nekome pomogne. Sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Već prije sam pisala na ovoj temi.I nama je Mijin čaj pomogao.Mi smo sa 5 milj došli do 40 milj.

----------


## edina

Dali neko zna dali pomaze kod azoospermije?

----------


## perlica55

Curke, dal je čiji muž uzimao grčko sjeme/piskavicu??? Kupila sam si za MM čaj, al su mi rekli kak je bolje sjemenke smrviti u prah, pa uzimati žličicu praha u soku ili čaju.. Al mi ne znamo u čemu da sameljemo sjemenke...

----------


## mendula71

> Curke, dal je čiji muž uzimao grčko sjeme/piskavicu??? Kupila sam si za MM čaj, al su mi rekli kak je bolje sjemenke smrviti u prah, pa uzimati žličicu praha u soku ili čaju.. Al mi ne znamo u čemu da sameljemo sjemenke...


Probajte u mlincu za kavu. Znam da mlinac nema većina ljudi kod kuće,ali ima jeftino za kupiti,ja u njemu meljem lanene sjemenke.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Dali neko zna dali pomaze kod azoospermije?


MM ga je pio i nije mu pomogao. Ja sam osobno razgovarala s dr. Mijom i rekao mi je da ako mu to ne pomogne, neće ništa. I stvarno nije.

----------


## astadaradim

Pozz, iako se osjecam kao uljez ovdje jer sam musko, registrirao sam se samo zato jer polako gubim nadu. Situacija je dosta kompleksna, a mi muski nismo jaki na rijecima i objasnjavanju. Ukratko, vec 5 godina pokusavamo dobiti bebu ja i ms, medjutim nista ne pomaze. Pored toga sto je moj gram jako los, supruga imala diagnosticiranu endometriozu. Bili smo na VV, zadnji spermiogram radjen prije mjesec i pol dana i prema rijecima dr......e sad ja musko sam zaboravio ime i prezime, preostaje jedino UO ili sta vec. Psihicki sam pod velikim stresom, nisam neki od doktora i vise volim narodske stvari, a bih vas zamolio dame za pomoć, ukoliko je netko voljan u inbox dostaviti broj ili kontakt podatke od gosp. Mije, jer koliko čitam njegovi pripravci i savjeti su pomogli mnogim parovima ovdje, pa se nadam da ce i meni i ms. Lijep pozdrav.

----------


## sara10

Dobrodošao *astadaradim*, broj od gdina Mije je 098/434 453. Čaj nekome pomogne, nekome ne. Mom mužu npr. nije pomoga, a pio ga je dosta dugo. Ne želim te obeshrabrit već reći realno stanje. Al nadam se da će tebi pomoći. Nemojte ti i supruga zazirati od medic. pomoći, pišeš da se već 5 godina trudite, a do trudnoće ne dolazi, to je puno vremena, a postoji problem na obje strane. Vrijeme leti i vratit se ne može. Za sve iformac. o bilo čemu vezano za MPO što vas zanima možete se ovdje na forumu raspitati, ima dosta tema, rado ćemo vam pomoći. Sretno sa čajem!

----------


## sladja01

Samo da napišem da je moj muž već 3 i pol mjeseca na profertilu i sgram od prije par dana mu je bolji od onoga prije početka terapije...nije nešto znatno bolji, ali ipak je...e sada, jel to od tableta ili slučajno ne znamo..

----------


## Persula

Jas sam iz makedoniju,moj muz ima oligoastenoteratozoospemija,pa sam cula za neki travar miju od hrvatsku,pa moze mi neki da neki broj ,kontakt.HVala

----------


## Snekica

Persula imaš dva posta iznad  :Wink:

----------


## Ruthy

Zna li netko za izvrsnog androloga, koji zna više od nas? Nekog tko neće reći-to vam je tako? Na Rebru se čeka kontrolni s nalazima kod urologa godina dana! Navodno je dr Bernat s Rebra otišla u inozemstvo. Gdje je završila ekipa s VV? Nekoga tko prati svjetska dostignuća i alternativu? Privatno, socijalno, kako god.Pliz sva iskustva..

----------


## bubekica

Dr peros s vv je jos uvijek na vv, ja znam samo za njega gore.
Mm je na rebro isao dr hauptmanu, jako je bio zadovoljan.

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala puno, Bubekice! Probat ćemo na te dvije adrese.

----------


## bubekica

Mi smo danas dozivjeli sok - 17% pokretnih spermija!!!!!
Inace je najbolji rezultat bio jednom 4%, ali vecinom se krece 0-1%.
Immunace extra i bioastin pije pola godine, ali se sgram nije popravljao, a zadnjih mjesec dana pije puno c vitamina, nekog praha iz biobio.

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav! MM je rezultat prvog spermiograma bila oligoasthenozoospermia. U međuvremenu je pio antibiotike jer je imao bakteriju u ejakulatu, a naručila sam mu i čaj g.Mije, uzima vitamin e i c vitamin. Drugi spermiogram oligozoospermia... Opet bakterija, opet na antibioticima...  Malo sam tražila po internetu i naletjela na ovaj članak: http://she.hr/maca-prirodna-hormonska-terapija/  Navodno Maca poboljšava sastav ejakulata, pa me zanima je li to itko koristio? 
Ne želim pretjerivati s vitaminima i ostalim preparatima, znam da nije dobro uzimati previše toga odjednom, ali ja sam već pomalo očajna...  :Cekam:

----------


## perlica55

Sada tek vidim da ovdje nisam niš javila... Nakon cca 5/6 mjeseci proxeeda, povremeno čaja sjemena piskavice i zdravca, kod MM nalaz OAT, nikad gori  :Sad: 
Imali smo trenutno poboljšanje s-grama, s nastavkom terapiju, nalaz se opet pogoršao, čak je i terato stigla, a na prvom je nismo imali...
Sada smo kandidati isključivo za ICSI, jer ne znamo zašto s-gram varira sa 80 milijona (smanjena pokretljivost) na tužnih 8 milijona-OAT.
Varikokele nema, brisevi uredni, spolni hormoni uredni, spermio kultura uredna, blaga upala prostate (veli dr da ne utječe na nalaz s-grama)..
Tak da smo dignuli ruke od vitaminčeka, jer smo potrošili novca za barem polustimulirani postupak...
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Kod nas varira ovisno o tome koliko je puno debelo crijevo jer mm ima cistu na sjemenom mjehuricu koju su nasli na magnetskoj rezonanci.

----------


## Bananka

> Pozdrav! MM je rezultat prvog spermiograma bila oligoasthenozoospermia. U međuvremenu je pio antibiotike jer je imao bakteriju u ejakulatu, a naručila sam mu i čaj g.Mije, uzima vitamin e i c vitamin. Drugi spermiogram oligozoospermia... Opet bakterija, opet na antibioticima...  Malo sam tražila po internetu i naletjela na ovaj članak: http://she.hr/maca-prirodna-hormonska-terapija/  Navodno Maca poboljšava sastav ejakulata, pa me zanima je li to itko koristio? 
> Ne želim pretjerivati s vitaminima i ostalim preparatima, znam da nije dobro uzimati previše toga odjednom, ali ja sam već pomalo očajna...


Mi smo oboje jedno vrijeme koristili macu ali nismo radili u sklopu toga spermiogram (dijagn.azoo) niti sam ja vadila hormone. Smatram da je nije lose koristiti.

----------


## perlica55

Bubekice, čitajući forum pronašla sam kak si pisala da je nakon pražnjenja crijeva TM bio bolji nalaz.
Držim vam figeeee <3
Da pokušam i ja svom dati laksativ prije idućeg nalaza? Štetiti ne može...
Uopće ne znam kaj da više kontroliramo  :Sad:  Sada uzima zadnju dozu od 200mg Ubiquinola, pa idemo na zadnji s-gram i konačan dogovor na koji postupak...

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga  :Smile: 
Pa mozda da probate, da, ali mozda ne bas u postupku nego ako cete ic na kontrolu.

----------


## NinaDrv

Dižem temu  :Smile: 
Mi smo popravili spermiogram i to drastično sa ovom mješavinom za plodnost http://hr.iherb.com/daily-wellness-c...5?rcode=ktb637
Nažalost, ovaj postupak su moje stanice bile koma, uz najjaču stimulaciju dobila sam samo dvije i to jako loše kvalitete tako da nismo niti došli do transfera.  :Sad:

----------


## LemonK

Hvala NinaDrv! Mi smo jednom popravili sp s profertilom, nakon toga opet je bio loš, m ga je prestao piti jer mu je loše od njega, tako da svakako trazim neku alternativu...
Žao mi je za neuspjeli postupak!! :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## NinaDrv

Ne predajem se  :Smile: 
Suprug nastavlja piti ovo, a i ja ću nešto da poboljšam stanice za slijedeći postupak.

----------


## tanatana

MM je prestao pušiti prije godinu dana i pio je suplemente i vitamine s ovog linka:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTDlSlE6oI
To je uglavnom koliko vidim isto što sadrži i Profertil (Profertil sadrži još i glutation kojeg tu nema). Spermiogram mu se poboljšao od 5.1 milijun spermića ukupno u cijelom ejakulatu na 31.9milijun sad na zadnjem spermiogramu. On te suplemente baš i nije zapravo pio redovito jer mu je izgledalo puno tableta, a i žalio se isto da mu nije dobro u želucu od njih. Pa smo sad naručil Profertil da proba s njim u nadi da mu od njega ne bude mučno, a i nadam se da će ih piti redovito jer je sve u jednoj tableti.

----------


## antonija15

Mi smo u dva i pol mjeseca sa profertilom sa 6% progresivnih došli na 21%,biologica na vv se čudila da smo u tako kratkom vremenu za duplo popravili nalaz

----------


## Frixie

Mi nažalost nismo uspjeli popraviti spermio s vitaminima, mineralima, astaksantinom i tribestanom. Sad smo na Fertilupu. Al ne da popravimo količinu (genetski problem), nego da probamo popraviti morfologiju. Vidjeti ćemo ...

----------


## mono111

Drage cure,

Možete li mi molim vas reci da li se ovo sve u kompletu može uzimati da bi se poboljsao spermiogram, a da sve te silne tablete u poniste djelovanje međusobno.
Inace ima dijagnozu asthenozoospermia i hypospermia.
Uzima slijed.: Bioastin 12 mg, Vitamin E 400, Cink 30 mg, Selen 55 mg, Vitamin C 400, B12 250 mg, folna 400 mg, Maca prah, Cimet i med.

Hvalaaaa

----------


## NinaDrv

Moj muž je uzimao Bioastin, cink, magnezij i mulitivitamine, sve odjednom uz obrok. Nalaz mu se jako popravio tako da mislim da i tvoj može uzimati sve odjednom.

----------


## mono111

Nina,
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Vanilla

Negdje sam već na forumu napisala, MM je pio sve i svašta, al doslovno od Profertila do nekih biljnih čajeva i ništa. Otišao na pregled kod urologa koji mu je dijagnosticirao varikokelu, operirao ju i 9 mj. nakon operacije ostala sam trudna, prirodno. Da budem iskrena nismo ni pokušavali. Mislim da samo nalaz spermiograma nije dovoljan. Zašto ne pokušati saznati što je uzrok tako lošem nalazu? Možda vam nitko neće znati reći, a možda to uspijete riješiti. Želim puno sreće svima!!

----------


## sanjka

> Negdje sam već na forumu napisala, MM je pio sve i svašta, al doslovno od Profertila do nekih biljnih čajeva i ništa. Otišao na pregled kod urologa koji mu je dijagnosticirao varikokelu, operirao ju i 9 mj. nakon operacije ostala sam trudna, prirodno. Da budem iskrena nismo ni pokušavali. Mislim da samo nalaz spermiograma nije dovoljan. Zašto ne pokušati saznati što je uzrok tako lošem nalazu? Možda vam nitko neće znati reći, a možda to uspijete riješiti. Želim puno sreće svima!!


Super, cestitam!!
Koji si tjedan vec?

Gdje je M operiran??

----------


## Vanilla

> Super, cestitam!!
> Koji si tjedan vec?
> 
> Gdje je M operiran??



Ulazim u 17. tjedan. Operiran je na Sv. Duhu u Zagrebu. Moja topla preporuka za urologa gore!

----------


## sarasvati

Dijagnoza je oligoasteno, dobila sam i pronašla nekoliko imena pilula. Koji su vaši savjeti? Ono što pronalazim su Profertil, Bioastin, Tribestan i FertilUp. Oni ušli u uži krug. Jesu li i vaši favoriti ili imate neke druge? Kako odlučim što kupiti?

----------


## sarasvati

Danas dijagnozi dodano: oligoastenoteratozoospermia.  :kettlebell:

----------


## Vrci

Sara,nama nista nije posebno pomoglo. Na preporuku mpo dr muz je pio bioastin. Je malo podignuo brojeve (oba puta isto),ali i dalje je bila ista dijagnoza

Jednostavno kod nekih pali,kod nekih ne ocito

----------


## cerepaha

MD je pio fertilup, ali nije baš puno pomoglo. Nakon dva mjeseca terapije morfologija se popela s 3% na 7%, ali je pokretljivost pala, pa je završio na astenozoospermiji.

----------


## November

Kod nas je prvi spermio bio normo, i to baš super (a u to vrijeme je kao zlu ne trebalo pio selen, cink, vitamin C, B12 i ćaj zdravac), 
zatim nakon mj-dva je bio oligo (u to vrijeme nije pio ništa), 
pa smo krenuli opet sa dodacima i sad u 11.mj je ponovno bio normo i to opet baš baš super (pio je cca 2-3 mj L arginin, vitamin E, spirulinu, koenzim q10 i moje tablete za kosu u kojima je B kompleks i cink).

Kod nas definitivno dodaci znače razliku. Inače je pušač.

----------


## Frixie

MM je pio godinu dana fertilup, povremeno bioastin (ćorak) i tribestan (ćorak), pa zadnjih pola godine medicinske gljive. Nama se ne može povećati proizvodnja, al nakon godinu i nešto pijenja svega toga (bez obzira što je morfo 100% patološka) došli smo do 4 savršene bastice.

Savjet urologa i MPOvca je: selen, bakar, cink, B kompleksi i antioksidansi. Bitno je da se malci naboostaju iznutra, bez obzira što su izvana loši. Sa svim tim dodacima kod težih dijagnoza treba biti uporan i to baš uporan. Bar 6 mjeseci u kontinuitetu. Nositi široke bokse, ne slipice (hladiti jaja) i ne kupati se, već tuširati.

MM je trenutno na dozama jakog antioksidansa, pa ćemo vidjeti sad što će pokazati.

----------


## Albertine

*Frixie* koji su to antioksidansi ako ti nije bed napisati.

Inace nova sam u svemu pa mi svaki savjet dobro dode. Kod nas je 4. spermiogram uzastopce pokazao jako lose stanje.  Broj nesto ispod donje granice, pokretljivost koma, onih brzo pokretnih skoro nista, morfologija vise od 99% patoloskih  :Sad: 
Uzrok se ne zna, kariogram i ona genetski testovi su uredni.

----------


## Frixie

MM je na medicinskim gljivama, meduostalim cordyceps i chaga (za nju se smatra da je prirodni najjači antioksidans). Vidjeti ćemo kako će sve biti, pa ću tek onda moći il ne preporučiti.

Inače cure, čiji su muževi isto pili antioksidanse, jako hvale Advanced Antioxidans formulu od Solgara.

----------


## sarasvati

Da, i ja sam čula preporuke za taj Solgarov Advanced.

----------


## Albertine

Hvala cure, uzela sam Solgar i tu Chagu za pocetak pa cemo vidjet

----------


## Frixie

> Hvala cure, uzela sam Solgar i tu Chagu za pocetak pa cemo vidjet


Sretno!

----------


## hulija

Mi smo popravili spermogram sad pre neki dan je bio normospermija a pre 5 mesec I je bio astenozoospermija sa 20 posto progresivno pokretni spermatozoidi a sad su 55posto.  Od terapija uzima  jos qoenzimq10 vitamini od ado z lkarnitin omega3 6 I 9 so astaksantin od krilovo ulje I vit e I pie maticni mlec so med I polen I acerola I jede svaki dan jatkasto voce  sirovo

----------


## hulija

Vit od ado z pie na centrum

----------


## pokusaj

Pozdrav,


Zelim nesto da podijelim sa Vama , nije moj slucaj ali jeste od mog najboljeg prijatelja...
Isao je na operaciju ( ne znam kako se zove) ali zadnja sansa da pronadju zive spermije... , doktor mu je prije operacije rekao da su male sanse.... , evo upravo sam dobio informaciju nazalost da mu nisu nasli ni jedan spermij i kako je doktor rekao to mu je bila zadnja sansa i da definitivno nema niti jednog zivog spermija koji bi mogli da uzmu i zamrznu ili oplode vec kako se to zove tacno....

Naravno nikom nije trenutno testko kao njemu i njegovoj zeni, ali jako se ruzno osjecam jako mi je tesko i nesto mislim da ipak bez obzira na sve IMA NEKA SANSA NEKA NADA NESTO....


oni su vec 10 godina pokusavali da imaju djecu i sve preglede su isli... jednom je prije 5 godina imao zivi spermija nekoliko ( ali nazalost nikom nije naum palo da vise nece nikad imati i da ih zamrzne ili oplode....) , i poslije toga nema vise zivi nema nista.... i sad eto ni operacija nije pomogla jer jednostavno nema spermija... ( operacija je radjena u Njemackoj...)


MOLIM VAS DA LI IMA ISTA IKAKVE NADE DA LI JE IKO IMAO OVAKAV SLUCAJ DA LI IKO ISTA ZNA O OVOME ,Nemojte pisati vi koji niste imali ovakav slucaj ...

Ja znam da su sad razocarani jer doktor je rekao da nema dalje da je to to ako ne nadju da nema sta dalje traziti ALI JA MISLIM DA IMAAA MORA NESTO BITI NESTO....

----------


## Kate22

Pozdrav svima, pratim ovaj forum i mnogo drugih foruma vezano za problem spermiograma par mjeseci, jer se suprug suočio sa istim.
Nakon bezuspješnog pokušavanja da ostanem trudna  godinu dana napravili smo spermiogram kada ono šok, nalaz polu prazan, jer nisu imali što ni brojati, na kraju je samo pisalo 1-2 polu pokretna i tu počinje naša borba.
Odlazim prije svega kod poznate ginekologice koja mi preporučuje profertil i govori mi da nalaz nije dovoljan niti za umjetnu oplodnju, drugi šok.
Šalje nas oboje da vadimo hormone i da se polako pripremamo za umjetnu, jer će nas poslati u poseban laboratorij da se kod njega barem jedan proba izdvojiti.
Obzirom da sam i sama alternativac i da volim čuti više mišljenja otišla ja drugom doktoru i on nas uputi na briseve, kad ono ureaplasma i enterokok. 
Dobili antibiotik oboje nakon mjesec dana kontrola ureaplasma nestala, ali ostao enterokok, drugi antibiotik dobio suprug te nakon mjesec dana nestao i enterokok, ali tu muci nije kraj, leukociti ostali, nitko nezna zašto i u stvari kažu oni nama to je prostatitis koji se liječi jako dugo i pitanje da li ćete ga izliječiti, 
a meni podne došlo na oči

----------


## Sarah777

Puno vas hvali piskavicu i maca prah. 
MM je poceo sa vitaminsko-mineralnim tabletama od twinlaba a sada kada se vrati kuci s posla nakon mjesec dana, kupit cemo za njega i piskavicu i maca prah. 
Kako ih koristite?
Piskavica ide u hladnu vodu i skuha se caj? Koliko puta dnevno?
A Maca prah? U sta ga se stavlja da je to "fino" za konzumirat? 
Hvala na prijedlozima i pomoci...

----------


## Ninilana

> Nisam ni 1% procitao foruma, ali cu vam napisati situaciju, misljenja i osobno iskustvo: 2007.g., i odes u Os, misleci da je to zajefrkancija...Eeee, kakav dan...nakon ulaska u neki nazovi wc, bez literature prepustis se masti na volju, ali neide...taman kad krene, neko ti ulazi u wc do tebe...uzas..aj, skontas da te nevidi,necuje,pa opet se oznojavas i mic po mic i taman kad mislis da je to-to, na zvucnik cujes da nekog proziva (libido ti automatski pada), ali nekako sam pregrmio i uspio.Nalaz kada je dosao, nekuzis nista, sve same crtice.Skontam da nesto nestima, saznam od doktora da je azoospermia, i pocinje "bitka" od prevrtanja neta, razmisljanja mogucih uzroka istog, skuzis da to tako mora biti i strpljivo obilazis doktora koji zaista sve opcije uzima u obzir. Kako se ispostavilo da mogu ici u profesionalne vojnike sto se tice zdravlja, ostala je enigma gdje je problem osim sto me i danas muci, a to je visegodisnji rad na radaru (tesko medicinski dokazati da bi to bio uzrok). Prvi korak je bio da nakon 4 spermiograma u Os, i 4 pregleda kod dr, bez ustrucavanja sam mu rekao da nema smisla da dolazim samo davati uzorke kada su stalno isti, i zaista uputio me da izaberem centar...Izabrali smo VV. Tamo totalitarna,apsolutna trauma.Odmah te prozovu nakon pregleda kod dr.X, da odes dat uzorak, a sobica je kao da najveceg teroristu mucis, jos mi sestra otvori prozorcic tijekom radnje i kaze,momak,imas jos 10 minuta,pozuri.Pozurio sam ja tako da sam joj vratio praznu bocicu i rekao sebi, nikad vise.Od tada odem fino u jednu od soba tzv. "zdravstvenog turizma", donesem uzorak u roku odma, i tako punih vec 2 godine. Sad, pitanje spermiograma: Kako je u Os bio fisoki FSH-15,1, testosteron 15,5,slobodni testosteron 50,0, tu se prema misljenju dr. X  u zg pokazala azoospermia.Navest cu,da sam prije toga pokusao piti caj g.Mije koji je fenomenalan covjek, pokusao se aktivno vratiti sportu, sve je i dalje ukazivalo na apsolutnu nulu,kako u nativnom,tako i centrifugatu ejakulata.Terapiju koju sam dobio od dr.X  je bio Klomifen koji sam pio nakon punkcije testisa kada su nasli rijetku spermatidu i 2 spermija. Nakon cca 2,5mjeseca Klomifena (ponedjeljkom,srijedom,petkom), prvi spermiogram kontrolni je pokazao da u nativnom ejakulatu nema spermija,ali u 1/10 taloga centrifugata se pojavilo 50-60 spermija pokretljivosti 50% osrednje do dobre. Nakon 3,5 mjeseca, u nativnom ejakulatu opet nista,ali je izvanredan porast testosterona (34,7) i opet u centrifugatu se pojavilo 30-ak spermija losije pokretnih. Nakon 5 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu se pojavilo 0,5mil/ml spermija!!!Pomislih,aman-taman za ICSI.Nakon 7 mjeseci terapije,kontrolni spermiogram kaze: nativno 16 spermija u cijeloj komorici-svi nepokretni.U centrifugatu ejakulata (1ml) u 1/10 taloga nadeno 50 spermija,od cega nadeno 6 spermija pokretnih-lose. Tek tada donosi dr. X zakljucak da dolazi u obzir pokusati ICSI postupak,a ja sam nastavio piti KLOMIFEN, ali je postupak bio odgoden radi objektivnih razloga u 6mj.Nakon 9 mjeseci KLOMIFENA, dolazim na kontrolni pregled, iako je taj mjesec zapocet pokusaj postupka ICSI, i opet iznenadenje: Vol.2.300ml, nativno nadeno cca 3.0 mil/ml spermija,pokretljivost manja od 20% -losa do osrednja. U ejakulatu se nade preko 5 milijuna slabije pokretnih spermija. I sad, postupak koji je bio prije par dana. Prvo, savjet muskom populaciji iz moje perspektive: 1. Par dana pokusajte nemisliti da ovisi sve o vama, pustite sta zene tjese,itd.. 2. Maknite se iz svakodnevne sredine ako mozete 3. Najvaznije po meni; znat cete kada je tocno postupak bilo koje vrste (vrijeme), ustanite ranije i po mogucnosti tko ima problema sa davanjem ejakulata, plati "zdravstveni turizam" u toj ulici (sobu), obavi to tamo i donesi, jer 99% da u laboratoriju to necete moci,ja nisam mogao. Ironija je da na dan postupka nisu niti u punkciji na koju sam inzistirao da bodu 4x, nisu nasli niti jedan spermij,tako da jedan pokusaj ode u vjetar...Pitanje koje si covjek poslije postavlja je a zasto nije zamrznuto sjeme dok je neceg bilo,jer zena se stimulira, a kako se okupio cijeli tim da poprica, tako saznah da sam jedan od 100 na VV kod kojeg spermiogram oscilira u tolikoj mjeri. Ako me pitate jesam li i kako popravio spermiogram, ja sam ukratko opisao to sa muske strane, a vidno je da jesam, sa cinjenicom da on kod mene oscilira. I dalje pusim, nepijem alkohol (ne zbog spermiograma), nisam vise ni sportas, zivim relativno dobro uz svakodnevne nazovimo stresove, pojeo sam kile sira, tone vitamina e, caj, prehranu promjenio, ali ocito je KLOMIFEN pokazao neki ucinak. Misljenja sam da je sve od osobe do osobe i organizma, nekome ce pomoci caj, nekom klomifen, nekom te kapi, ali ja samo znam da trebate mimo toga vjerovati lijecnicima, ipak su oni mjerilo vaseg zdravlja i stanja,te same terapije. Sad, ja cu pokusati jos jedan tretman caja od g.Mije koji mi sve vrijeme nije sugerirao caj,jer bas suprotno, reagiram na klomifen,sto samo 1/3 muskaraca reagira,ali kako sam prestao terapiju po savjetu dr, g.Mijo mora vidjeti sve nalaze,jer on caj priprema prema nalazima. Tako npr, meni nije potreban cink,selen i sto ja znam sta,jer je to sve u normali, te bas radi takvih stvari mislim da nije pozeljno u sebe trpati nesto mimo znanja doktora. Sad ce cika ja pametnije pokusati, a to je da cu cesce ici davati uzorak i da kad god nadu nesto da zamrznu, jer igrati se lutrije na dan oplodnje nije vrijedno, to su i oni shvatili nakon 1,5 godine VV. Sto se tice tog caja, osobno znam muskarce kojima je on pomogao, a kako moja majka zaista razumije biljke jer je odrasla u toj sredini, prepoznala je 6 od 11 sastojaka caja g. Mije i samo radi toga vjerujem u biljne preparate, a da nezaboravim, iako sam imao gotovo savrsenu krvnu sliku, taj caj je maknuo i ono malo nedostataka u krvi kad sam ga pio. UFFF jesam opsiran, a nema gotovo nikakve veze sa temom..A ko detalje neko treba bilo u vezi caja, klomifena po 20kn ili lika koji u osijeku stisce po tabanima i proxeenu itd., neka pita,jer govorim iz osobnog iskustva i iskustva meni znanih muskih "prijatelja", te poznanika doktora...


Molim vas pomoć. Nama je nalaz azoo, visok FSH i LH. Do sada smo vidjeli dva urologa i oni ne spominju terapiju. Kod koga ste vi isli i dobili terapiju Klomifemom. Naravno da necemo nista uzimati na svoju ruku. Muž već mjesec i pol pije čaj gospodina Mija jer mu ne može škoditi ali teško nam je doći do doktora koji je voljan bar pokušati. Da li je potrebno poći u endokrinologa za to?

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cure dali je nekome u spermiogramu bipa prisutna sluz i leukociti? Moj je ima svaki put i to puno. Radili briseve, bakter eakulata i urinokulturu i sve uredno. Moze savjet kome se dalje obratiti?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## cerepaha

Nemasekirancije, MM nije imao sluzi, ali je imao povišene leukocite u spermi. Sve je bilo ok s nalazima oko sperme. Ali mu je otkriven helikobacter pilori

----------


## cerepaha

Otišlao mi post. 
Ali mu je otkriven helikobacter pilori u stolici (pretragu je radio nevezano za spermiogram, imao je drugih problema i bolova u trbuhu). Nakon popijene antibiotske terapije leukocita više nema, a spermiogram se poboljšao dosta. Sad je normozoospermija. Nalazi krvi su mu uvijek bili savršeni.
Možda ima neku upalu drugdje u tijelu i lekociti se pokazuju u spermi.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Otišlao mi post. 
> Ali mu je otkriven helikobacter pilori u stolici (pretragu je radio nevezano za spermiogram, imao je drugih problema i bolova u trbuhu). Nakon popijene antibiotske terapije leukocita više nema, a spermiogram se poboljšao dosta. Sad je normozoospermija. Nalazi krvi su mu uvijek bili savršeni.
> Možda ima neku upalu drugdje u tijelu i lekociti se pokazuju u spermi.


Vidis super informacija.to sam i ja cula da taj problem ukoliko nadji uzrok moze biti relativno lako rijesiv i znacajno poboljsati spernio.  A neznam ja nisam primjetila neke druge probleme. Osim kaj mu se znalo pojavit neko crvenilo na glavicu pa nestati. A brisevi, bakterioloski eakulata i urinokul uredni. Al za pocetak bi bilo dobro da ode andrologu ili urologu da se izvade hormoni i napravi uzv.  

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Alen000

U braku sam oko godinu i pol, nemam djece. Supruga je radila nalaze i kod nje je sve uredu, međutim kod mene je spermogram slab, slaba pokretljivost spermatozoida ispod donje granice odnosno minimuma. Radio sam nalaze ureoplazme, mikoplazme, hlamidiju, spermokulturu i urinokulturu, svi ti nalazi su negativni. Radio sam ultrazvuk prostate i to je uredu. Na spermogramu mi pokazuje povišenost leukocita i povišenu viskoznost. Primjetio sam kod sperme da je želastine mase odnosno da je u nekakim
grudvicama kada vani izađe i to baš bukvalno u grudvastom stanju se pojavi. Moram naglastiti da imam redovne seksualne odnose. Sad me zanima zbog čega mi se sperma pojavljuje u ovakvom stanju.Ako neko zna u cemu je problem da li se susreo Sa slicnim ili zna nekoga Sa licnim problemom. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Swift

Pozz
Dobio sam nalaz za spermiograma 
Imam slabo pokretljivost 

Ima li razlog za brigu tj. dali se može to liječiti?
Hvala !

----------


## fenix1

> Vidis super informacija.to sam i ja cula da taj problem ukoliko nadji uzrok moze biti relativno lako rijesiv i znacajno poboljsati spernio.  A neznam ja nisam primjetila neke druge probleme. Osim kaj mu se znalo pojavit neko crvenilo na glavicu pa nestati. A brisevi, bakterioloski eakulata i urinokul uredni. Al za pocetak bi bilo dobro da ode andrologu ili urologu da se izvade hormoni i napravi uzv.  
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Pozdrav, oprostite sto uljecem kao padobranac, ali je moguce da spermiogram (asthenozoospermija) moze biti povezan sa heliobakter u trbuh??!!  probao sam od čaj do maca prah, do fertil up po 3mj, ali nije pomoglo, uvijek slaba pokretljivost :/

----------


## cerepaha

Fenix1, mužu se drastično popravio spermiogram nakon što je izliječio helicobacter. Morfologija je uvijek bila 3-9%, na zadnjem ivf-u je bila 42% :-O. Godinama je bila asteno, terato ili oligo, uz povišene leukocite. Onda se otkrio helicobacter, pa je pio dvije ture antibiotika i promijenio prehranu, odnosno dosta smanjio unos ugljikohidrata. Nikakvi vitamini i dodaci mu nisu pomogli.
Pokušaj pripaziti na prehranu, nadam se da će pomoći :Smile: .

----------


## fenix1

Hvala na odgovoru. Za sad leukociti su uredu nama. 
inace nakon 1,5god god, isli provjeriti spermiogram i sok - astehnozoospermia. pokretljivost 33%,nepokretni 67%, morfo 11%. 2 dana trebalo da dodjemo sebi. probali 3mj fertilup , morfo bio 14% nepokretni 71% katastrofa. onda pili čaj od g.Mija i posni sir svaku vecer i nakon 3mj opet astenozoospermia , morfo 18%, nepokretni65%  :Sad:  probali i maca prah 3mj i isto, morfo i nepokretni uvijek izmedu 65-70%  :Sad:  (pokretljivost 35,progresivni 28,nepogresi 7)   Sve parametri u spermiogramu su bili uredu. Imate neki dodatni savjet? zadnjih 2-3mj probao bioastin i sad ubacio proxeed pa cu provjeriti ...ako ima netko neki savjet ,slobodno javite za povecanje pokretljivosti...također, izbacili alkohol, hrana pazimo koliko se da, obuca vise siroka, .. androlog kaze sve ok,mozda testosteron na granici ali uredu, kontrola kod ginekologa-  jajovodi prothodni te ostale sve ok......mozda za spermio je probao tko fertilsan M?

----------


## Inesz

fenix1, dobro došao na forum.
Problem smanjene plodnosti s kojim se suočavaš raširen je među muškarcima. Oko 10% muškaraca susreće sa smanjenjem plodnosti radi smanjene pokretljivosti/broja/ispravne morfologije spermija. Mnogi pokušavaju popraviti ta stanja primjenom čajeva/vitamina, promjenom životnih navika i aktivnosti, ali često bez konkretnog poboljšanja u smislu da se ostvari spontana ("prirodna") trudnoća.

Ne znam kojih ste godina ti i tvoja partnerica, ali čini se da već više godina nema željene trudnoće, pa bi svakako bilo dobro obratiti se subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije za daljnje pretrage i eventualno medicinski pomognutu oplodnju (intrauterina inseminacija, izvantjelesna oplodnja).

----------


## 1latica

Fenix, vjerojatno ima negdje na ovoj temi i nalaza MM. Nema šta nismo probali od pripravaka/vitamina, potrošili brdo novca u jednim trenutku došli na normo, al nisam ostala trudna. Par mjeseci nakon dijagnoza opet katastrofa.
Svakako se javite na humanu, jer je prošlo više od godinu da pokušavate ostvariti trudnoću. 
Btw. nalaz koji si napisao nije jako loš. Morfologija je uredna, pokretljivost 35% sa 28% progresivnih je ok. Nisi napiso koncentraciju, svakako da je asteno prisutna jer bi trebalo biti 50% pokretnih, al nije nalaz katastrofa. 
Ako ste na početku tridesetih i mlađi, možda bi uz klomifen i inseminaciju došli do trudnoće. Svakako je odugovlačite i ne trošite puno love na vitamine i dodatke, bolje novce uložite u privatni MPO postupak. Sretno

----------


## fenix1

Inesz hvala na dobrodoslicu i na rijeci utjehe. Do prije god i pol nisam uopce bio u tim sferama, sad pomalo shvacamo. Na pocetku nismo davali toliko paznje i stresu, ali sad vec nas psihicki dosta ruši. 
Krenuli smo na IVF, bili na prvi sastanak,sad skupljamo dokumentaciju,opet markere i ostale stvari,  ali svakako  bi htjeli bez IVF , stvarno smo se nadali da sa svim tim promjenama i uz dodataka da bar malo podignemo tu pokretljivost  :Sad:   :Sad: 
latica1 potrazit cu , hvala. Krenuli smo na ivf. Koncentracija je uvijek bila uredu, od 30 do 100 (min je 15 mil), ukupan broj spermija isto od 100 do 300 mil (min je 39mil), PH uredan uvijek,  volumen od 3.6ml do 4.4ml (min 1.5ml)
jeste probali i vi proxeed? citao sam da taj fertilsan M na tablici kvalitete je najbolji ??!! mi smo par ž28-m36. Hvala na savjetima

----------


## Vrci

Na zalost, muski spermiogram je takva nepoznanica da ga doktori uglavnom ne lijece nego se zato ide na ivf/icsi

Nekima nesto pomogne, nekima ništa. Nekima se popravi samo od sebe, nekima pogorsa. 

Mi smo na kraju bili odustali, samo je muz pio proxeed dok smo bili u postupcima. Nije bas nista pomoglo,al dr rekla za svaki slučaj

----------


## 1latica

Proxeed samo nabavili u Beogradu, bila nekakva akcija, pa smo uzeli mislim 3+1 gratis izašlo nas je možda 100€ jeftinije nego u nas, nalaz se stvarno bio popravio, ali dva mjeseca nakon smo bili na MPO konzultacijama i nalaz je bio katastrofa, teška OAT, na nalazu pisalo kandidati za ICSI.
Sretno...

----------


## Sarita_

Pozdrav svima. Molim Vas za savjet, da li je moguća prirodna trudnoća sa dole navedenim nalazom spermiograma?
Razmišljamo i o inseminaci. 
Polako mi ponestaje snage, stalno nešto kod nas.

----------


## berka

> please posalji mi br.od gosp.mije bit cu ti jako zahvalna


Molim vas broj od mije..hvala

----------


## Sunnyday-5

Pozdrav, Trebala bi malu pomoc oko spermiograma. 
Volumen 4
Total 148,4 mil//37,1mil/ml
Progressive 6%
Rapid A 27%
Medium B 2%
Slow C 10% 
Static 61%
Zanima me sto oznacava ova progresivnost od 6%? Pokretljivost A+B je 29%, za taj dio kombiniramo bioastin i fertilup. Ako tko ima kakvu preporuku i da li ima smisla uopce pokusavati popraviti? Kod mene je provjereno sve ok, brisevi, papa, prohodnost jajovoda, ovulacije redovne. mm je radio briseve i isto sve ok. Probali smo jednom s pracenjem ovulacije kod ginekologa i tempiranim odnosom, medutim bezuspjesno. Hvalaaa

----------


## MARCRO

> Evo. čisti L-karnitin natašte 400 mg, cink 6,75 mg, C vitamin u dvije doze po 150-200 mg (to se tako mora), E vit. oko 200 mg (veća količina, nema znanstv. podataka je li potrebno tako puno), Selen 0,04 mg, brusnica jedna kapsula jer je dugo imao koke u grlu - za svaki slučaj, 1 tbl. b-compleksa (Krka) - tako 2 mjeseca svaki dan! Prije toga tri mjeseca ujutro čaj od kadulje, po podne čaj od zdravca, navečer od matičnjaka, ponekad propolis i matična mliječ.
> 
> Čekali smo da prođe spermatogeneza (60-90 dana) i još sam mislila ubacit mu neke homeopatske pripravke, kad ono danas: Normoospermia!
> 
> Nije bilo lako, al smo naučili plivat!


Da li ima tko iskustva sa matičnom mliječi? Čitao sam ali nisam naišao na odgovore. Da li matična mliječ može povečati broj spermija i njihovu pokretljivost? Hvala

----------


## Inesz

MARCRO, dobro došao na forum.

Nemam osobno iskustvo s matičnom mliječi za povećanje koncentracije spermija, mi smo odmah nakon saznanja da je nalaz spermiograma takav da se ne može očekivati ostvarenje spontane trudnoće išli na IVF/ICSI. To je bio put ostvarenja trudnoće i danas imamo dijete mlađe školske dobi.

Ono čemu sam svjedočila u RL je slučaj da je par godinama pokušavao uz matičnu mliječ poboljšati spermiogram, potrošili su veliku količinu novca na to, da bi na koncu protekom godina pojavio i problem ženske neplodnosti koji ranije nije postojao. Taj par bez djece je.

Na forumu je puno autentičnih iskustva parova koja se svode uglavnom na to da je potrošeno puno vremena, emocija i novca na različite preparate koje obećavaju čuda u poboljšanju parametara spermiograma, a zapravo čuda rade samo onima koji ih prodaju na način da im se pune džepovi.

Nalaz spermiograma varira, mijenjaju se vrijednosti do određene mjere, to je normalno. Ako je problem sa spermiogramom izraženiji, zapravo ne postoje preparati koji će učiniti čudo i popraviti spermiograme do razine za spontanu trudnoću. 
U nekoj prednosti su izrazito mladi parovi koji ispred sebe imaju godine da pokušavaju ostvariti trudnoću, pa možda i uspiju.  :Smile: 

Ali, generalna je preporuka potražiti pomoć na humanoj reprodukciji ako do trudnoće ne dolazi nakon godinu dana redovitih spolnih odnosa.

Ali, ako imaš izraženiji problem sa spermiogramom ili ako postoji istovremeno i problem kod žene, najbolji savjet je - odmah potražiti pomoć kod subspecijalista humane reprodukcije u bolnicama ili u privatnim klinikama.

----------


## Natiiccaa

Pozdrav svimaa ljudiii

----------


## fenix1

Pozdrav
nama iskreno nije pomogla matična mliječ. Rekao bi prije malo maca prah
sad razmišljamo kako povećati pokretljivost...fertilsan M hvala dosta, ili profertil ili fertil plus ortho...savjeti?
također probat ćemo conceive gel, dosta i hvale. Javimo iskustva

----------


## lotus5

MM je 3 mjeseca bio pio orthomol fertil plus (dobio 3 kutije u bolnici), inače jedna kutija dođe 300-400kn,što svakako nije malo. Nalaz prije korištenja je bio oligoastenozoospermia (smanjeni broj spermija i uz to usporeni), nakon korištenja normozoospermia. Osim tih tableta bio je promijenio neke životne navike te uzimao i matičnu mliječ. Što je točno pomoglo poboljšanju nalaza ne znamo.
Danas se nudi puno svakakvih preparata međutim niti jedan ne garantira bolji nalaz spermiograma te čovjek može potrošiti čitavo bogatstvo kupujući pripravke i nadajući se trudnoći(to je naravno svačija osobna odluka). Kod nas svejedno nije dolazilo do trudnoće te smo išli u IVF sa dijagnozom idiopatska neplodnost (i uspjeli).

----------


## piskavica

pozdrav, radio sam spermiogram prije 6 mjeseci i rezultati su ukupna pokretljivost 55%,  a broj 10 miliona. Nakon tog poceo sam piti profertil i operisao sm varikokelu. Sad 4 mjeseca nakon operacije rezultati su puno gori pokretljivost 35%, a broj 5 miliona. Ima li neko iskustva i na koji nacin da povecamo broj.

----------

